# Limbolanders



## angelica_wales

Welcome to Limbo Land! 

It's a friendly place full ladies who are currently, or who have been in limbo.

Random chat but most importantly lots of support 

Happy chatting Limbolanders!

Your old thread can be found here : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=331141.0


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello  

Xx


----------



## oscar13

Hope our new home brings all my lovely limbo friends luck and happiness xx


----------



## mogg77

Hey gang  ! Yep hope this continues to be a lucky thread and lots of chattering and support too I'm sure  Oscar that sounds emotional ! Did you cry too?? Well done for keeping your secret, I blabbed within about 2 hrs!


----------



## kazzzee

Hey girls. New home. We need to decorate  

But now I need to sleep! Early start tomorrow - wish me luck


----------



## ustoget

Hey new home..
I'll do the designing and Jenni can clean  

Good luck t'mo Kazzee , I'm going to see ed sheran t'mo night , he was my good luck album during stuns and transfer. I remember coming out after transfer putting it in and feeling an overwhelming exciting .. So will think of u and hope u get the ed luck too.


----------



## jenni01

We have a home!!! 
But where's the swimming pool!! 
Kazzee:::: Lots n lots n lots n lots of luck and positivity and cuddles and snuggles for today!!  
Oscar::: Ahhhh bless you hun  
I bet they're gonna spoil you soooooo much 

Cloudy::: My friends have horses and I'm sure the blacksmith could sort out your feet!!  

Good Morning to everyone else 
So I had a rather bizzare day yesterday!! 
As some of you know I'm not close to my family at all......well anyway one of my full sisters has been made redundant from her job but instead of looking for another job and maybe claiming benefits till she got one she decided to sell all of her stuff and buy a campervan and go on the road with her dog Milo and travel to Scotland looking for love!!! 
How did I find this out?.....Oh not through the only sister that I have a bit of contact with.....No through my friend who came across it on the net!!! 
Obviously I emailed my other sister to see what the F is going on......and she just basically repeated a promotions schpeal to me!!!
So yet again I'm totally flumuxed by my family!!!.....on the plus side I saw a photo of my Mum who I haven't seen in nearly 13yrs....
I won't EVER be talking about this again with you all as I find this whole thing totally bizzare and irresponsible.
Remember these are the people that are not here for me on any level.....so I'm not being cruel.
But I did put in £10 for the donation......hey it's more than they've ever given me!!
So if you want to have a look because apparently the press including radio and TV are all over the story.....then it's....."Nicci and Milo".....
May I point out that my nose is smaller than her's and I have nicer teeth!! 
That's compared to my sister not the dog!!!.....the dog is actually better looking!! 

So the song for today is.......
"Well there was a time......That I used to no.....that behind every great man......." 
That's for my F'd up sister!!
Have a good day girls


----------



## kazzzee

Just read about it on Daily Mail. Blimey! Sounds like she's looking for her fifteen minutes of fame Jenni. Couldn't she have had wonky willy man when you turned him down Jenni 

I am ready to go home but we are just getting some breakfast. I got 9 eggs. I'm hoping this time they are mature and that I get some fertilisation. They are using ICSI. 

Terrified that I'll wake up tomorrow to bad news but hoping for the best


----------



## oscar13

Morning all,

Jen, families can be funny things and sadly we can't pick 'em! But you have us and we always have your back x 

Mogg, I know it's mean but I was too busy laughing at my soppy parents to cry! They were like kids at Christmas.

Kazzzee, good luck today sweetheart, thinking of you! Oooooo just read your update....9 is excellent! Sending jiggy vibes their way xxx

Ustoget, lucky you seeing Ed tonight, hope you have a wonderful time! 

What does everyone else have planned for today xxx


----------



## jenni01

Thanks Girls  

Kazzee::: That's brill!! and I'm sure that tonight over a chicken chow mein and a bottle of lambrini they will all get freaky for you         
9 reiki's for your eggies!!


----------



## kazzzee

Turns out there were 10 eggs - they just found one that was hiding  

And they say IVF should be ok, no need for ICSI, so hopefully they will be getting jiggy


----------



## jenni01

Woo hoo!!!!... get Barry White on!!


----------



## Cloudy

Fffssss, just wrote a massive post and it's gone   stupid iPad /wifi, I'm seriously just going to get back into bed I reckon!  

Kazzzee - well done on all those lovely egglets. You have done everything you could, now it's up to them to work their magic    

Jen - wow, so sorry you had to find out like this   I hope you are ok  

Ustoget - hope you enjoy the concert  

Oscar - glad you had a lovely time with your parents  

Everyone - hello!  

Angelica - thank you for re-homing us  

Afm - I just wrote s long rant but deleted it. Basically my employer is a   

Ooh, I don't know the song...  

Oh well, here is another one for all my lovely limbolanders:

 I never miss a beat, I'm lightening on my feet, but that's what they don't see...I'm dancing on my own, make the moves up as I go, but that's what they don't know...I can't stop moving, can't stop, won't stop grooving...in my mind, saying it's going to be all right...  

Xxx


----------



## andade

Afternoon all! 

Forgot to bookmark this thread!  

Jenni - As long as you're happy and living your life, that's what's important. You have your own struggles and that needs to be your focus.  

Kazzee -  Congratulations on a good haul!  
I've got everything crossed for you that they do their business tonight.         

Oscar  - Can't believe you were laughing at your parents!    Must be such a relief to have told them now though.

Cloudy - Blooming lost posts!  You don't feel like writing anything after that's happened.
Sorry your employer is being a bit of a   Hope it's not bringing you down. 

Ustoget enjoy Ed Sheeran. I've been listening to his album this week. 
Kieke - Hope you're boogying away in the sunshine for all of us. 

Everyone else,  hope you're having a good day and the weather is nice where you are, x


----------



## andade

I'm out on the lyrics! 
Sound so familiar though...


----------



## Cloudy

If anyone wants to know what has happened with my employer I have written a diary post (it's a long one) but its here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=333079.msg6121792;topicseen#new

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

TAYLOR SWIFT!!!!...Shake it off!!   
Hey Andade!!!... thanks hun 
Nothing planned now tbh!!... but having a duvet afternoon!!!
What are you upto??
Ustoget::: Have a nice time tonight!!
Cloudy::: Gonna look on it now...xx

Ok...."Money talks but it don't sing and dance...."


----------



## oscar13

Cloudy, I've just had a read! Your work really are a**eholes. Sending you the biggest hug. So sorry you have to deal with this cr*p xxx


----------



## jenni01

Fxck me!!...Jesus Cloudy I'd print that and give it to then or even better head office..
Due to my recent crxp at work I'd give you the following advice:
1) Contact your Dr and see if your condition is classed as a disability....this can be a condition that's lasted over 12mnths so I should imagine it does..
2) If you're in a Union contact them.
3) Contact ACAS
4) Make sure on your sick note as well as the obvious the Dr puts on " stress at work"
5) Lodge a grievance. 
If you lodge a grievance and the Dr puts on the above you can't be reprimanded further.


----------



## andade

I've read your entry  Cloudy. Sorry you're having to go though this. 
I love the letter though! 
Can you imagine their faces if you said this to them?
This is what happens when the humanity is taken out of the work place!  It doesn't matter that you may come in when you're suffering sometimes go over and beyond what is required in your job but as soon as you hit the trigger, you're hauled in. 

I echo what Jenni said about contacting the union, if you are a member. A representative who knows all the legislation is worth their weight in gold.  I brought a regional rep in with me when I had my second meeting.
I would also add that stress impacts on your recovery and well-being and therefore being summoned for these meetings contributes to  that.
Also, are you saying that you have to meet with a panel each time to discuss personal matters? I'm sure this should only be for the latter stages.
If you get referreferred to Occy Health, I would make the point about stress as well.

Makes me so cross!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello ladies

Hope all is well. I've had a right eventful day. Went for afternoon tea.... Oh no wait I didn't because as soon as I walked in the building the fire alarm went off and the building was on fire... So me and my Friends sat outside an Italian cafe having coffee and cake and watching the firemen sort it out!! So disappointed as we had been looking forward to this for weeks! And I got all done up for the occasion too!!!  

Do you think I should try and get discount for a follow up visit?? Or is that cheeky?xx


----------



## jenni01

Filthy ::: 
That's the kind of thing that would happen to Kazzee!!
I think you should defo ask for a discount!!
But at least you got cake!!


----------



## kazzzee

Oh Cloudy  you don't deserve that. 

Could it be that they are just following procedure? That it's because you've hit a certain amount of absences in the HR system, not that they are singling you out? 

I think it's important that you get a note from your doctor as it will make it very difficult for them to 'let you go' if there is a medical condition - they just have to have it in writing. And as great as your letter is for the shock factor, you really need an official document. That will stop them in their tracks. I hope you have a good doctor you can turn to - I know that you weren't happy with your endometriosis surgeon but is there someone at the local surgery? It is their job to help you xxx


----------



## mogg77

Goodness cloudy that's hard! You poor thing, what utter     Is it a very large company? Ill treatment of staff makes me so cross and we have to stand up for ourselves, I hope you can find a way to stop this ridiculousness, such a waste of everyone's time too. 

Jenni your sister seems a bit mental! And I'm talking as someone who also once gave everything up and moved into a camper for six months! She does realise winter will be coming??

Your song was Annie Lennox I think- sisters are doing it for themselves! You gave us a clue  

Ustoget I'm completely jealous of your ed concert, I reckon he'd be excellent live, have fun!

Kazzzeeee ten eggs is brilliant, I have everything crossed for a good result tomorrow for you, they must be feeling confident about quality if they aren't using icsi. 

Hi to everyone else   
Work were sweet today and surprised me with alcohol free lager so I could still join in our Saturday night after work beer tradition, now  me and my doggy are going to have a snuggle on the couch and see how many homeland we can get thru.


----------



## sfg29

Bonsoir my lovely limbo loonies!

Wow, can't believe I have missed so much.  Apologies for being AWOL, it's been a hectic week at work and I've been falling asleep more or less straight after my dinner every night.  I'm also rubbish with this lyric game although I did get Cloudy's Taylor Swift but that's because I love Taylor Swift!

Cloudy - your employers are a bunch of C***s - sorry for the use of this terrible word but I feel they fit the description perfectly.  Your letter is bloody amazing and I love how remarkably candid you are about the situation.  It made me laugh and cry and all I want to do is give you a big hug    I'm so sorry you have to put with this shxt when you are going through a hard time as it is.

Kazzeee - 10 is a great number and I'm sending lots of jiggy vibes to your eggs     

Jenni - I think your sis is nutcase.  Can't bloody wait for Oct, just need to get this biopsy done in the next week or so and then I can finally count down the days.  Emailed Gennet on Thursday to ask them to send me the prescription in the post as Asda won't accept the email and I've also asked them to revise the prescription for the drugs needed up to transfer so that I can buy the rest of them when I am in Prague as they are cheap as chips there.  Got to think of the pennies now.

Oscar - glad you had a lovely meal with your folks, such a special moment to share that news with them.  I can't wait to be that situation and I reckon both my mum and mother in law will blub like crazy.

Ustoget - enjoy Ed tonight  

Kieke - how was the carnival?  I need you help re what to do and eat in Amsterdam as I'm going in 4 weeks.

Fifty - sorry about your afternoon tea plan going to ruins, was the firemen hot though?    Defo ask for a discount.

Andade - podped sounds amazing where do you go to get that done?  I think my hoofs need treating and I don't fancy seeing Jenni's mate    Just finished Homeland Season 3 so onto Season 4 tomorrow night - can't wait and can't believe the ending to season 3!!!

Mogg - enjoy Homeland, which season are you watching?  I love Damien Lewis (my secret ginger crush) but I loving Rupert Friend at moment even with the dodgy lip fluff!

WGD - welcome hun and how's the sperm shopping going?

AFM, not much going on just having a super time peeing on the Ov sticks a couple times a day...not.  The faint 2nd line is getting darker each day so I must be having my LH surge soon right ladies?  Had a lovely day today - acupuncture in the morning and then met up with my family at the local PYO farm for a lovely lunch and strawberry picking as my brother and his family are down from Oxford visiting.  I'm so in love with my nephew that my heart just aches that I don't have a child.  FC everything goes to plan in Oct.

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

" You put the boom boom into my heart......You send my soul sky high when your lovin starts......." 

Good Morning  
Well my little love bug's I have a day of relaxing ahead!!....I've already started my day with a Chai Latte made with all milk!!....and I'm thinking about having another one!!!....just going to veg except for cooking but its Slow Roast Lamb so it's no biggy!!!
Then choux buns for pudding!!! 

SFG:::: Have a wonderful day picking strawberries!!! are you going to make some jam with the.....lovely smell in the house if you do!
You'll have your biopsy soon and then like you said it's all systems go!!!! 

Oscar::: How are you this morning hun?.....has your hubby checked in while he's been away?....I hope he brings you a pressie back!!

Ustoget:::: How was the concert?....did you throw your maternity pants at Ed? 

Moggs::: Did you and your doggy have a nice time watching telly?....I bet you nodded off!! 

Filthy::: I bet you dreamt of firemen last night smeared in cake!!!

Kazzee::: What time are you calling to find out about your future bubbas?   

Andade::: It's nearly August!!.... 

WGD::: How are you today hunny bun?

Cloudy::: Last but by no means least!! 
I hope you managed to get some sleep after such a stressful day.....please look after yourself cos we all do worry about you 

To anyone I missed I'm sorry 

Right I'm off to make another cuppa 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## oscar13

Good morning Jenni.......Wake me up before you go -  Wham??!! Should have known I could rely on you to be up this early to keep me company xx. Thought I would be having wonderful lie in without OH but it looks my body clock has got to used to being up at the crack of dawn!! I'm glad you have a relaxing day planned, you deserve it! I'd kill for a roast dinner today buy couldn't be bothered to make it just for myself xx

Kazzzee I am waiting with bated breath.....xxxxxx

Sfg, I used to love strawberry picking whem I was  a kid! Nowadays my dad brings them over from his allotment! Have fun today.........hope you have clotted cream ready xx

Ustoget, how was last night? Still so jealous x

Hope everyone else's weekend is fab so far xx


----------



## jenni01

Oscar::: I'll send my OH over with a dinner for you hun!!.... would you like some Yorkshire puds as well?? 
When is he back home?
Oh yes it was "Wham"


----------



## jenni01

" Just shoot for the stars if it feels right.....then aim for my heart if you feel like and take me away....make it ok I swear I'll behave......"


----------



## oscar13

Yorkshire pud is my absolute favourite!!! He should be home tonight and I imagine he will be feeling very worse for wear xx


----------



## jenni01

Ahh revenge is sweet!!.... hide the toilet roll!!!... all the booze and he'll defo need some!! 
Will put extra yorky puds on your plate hun!!


----------



## kazzzee

Ok... Time for the news you have all been waiting for!!! 

We have 7 embryos  

Now the roller coaster ride really begins!!! I've never got his far before!


----------



## mogg77

Yay!!!! Go kazzeeee!! I've been checking in all morning! Seven is excellent    
  !!!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Excellent kazzeeee see I told you!! You will be just fine! X


----------



## jenni01

Whoopwhoop Kazzee!!!!       
7 bananas for your embryos!!!


----------



## oscar13

Wooooohooooo Kazzzee!! Fantastic news xxxx


----------



## Cloudy

Kazzee - excellent, really pleased for you. Sending loads of positive vibes for the next few days  

Sorry for no other personals at the min, will pop back later. Had a lovely 2 and a half hours sleep last night (and i was already shattered) so today I am feeling sick and tired. Thank you for all the continued support, love you ladies xxx


----------



## andade

Afternoon all! 

Fifty -  Sorry about your afternoon tea but  we're the firemen worth the disruption? 
If you re-book and mention that you were there on the day of the fire,  the cafe might naturally give you a discount. 

Moggs  -  How are you enjoying Homeland? I'm gonna start Season 4 today. 

Sfg29 - Hope you managed to rest this weekend after your hectic week. Strawberry picking sounds fab. I have a few strawberry plants but the berries are so tiny this year!   
I go to a foot care clinic. They do all the basics such as podiatry, chiropody etc but they also do treatments like pedicures, reflexology and other beauty treatments that are not linked to feet!
I've got a feeling your feet would be to delicate for Jenni's mate!  
Did you not think that there weren't many other possibilities for the ending of Season 3. I'm starting Season 4 today as well, as I've taken a break and  have been watching other shows.  Here goes my binge watching again!🙈

Jenni - Dinner sounds lovely!  You may have to share. I'm feeling tired today. Kept waking up and going back to sleep. Finally woke up after 2 PM! 🙈
August us around the corner but my new mantra is one step at a time so I'm trying  not to think about it, otherwise I'll become really impatient.
How you feeling today?

Oscar - You got the lyrics again.  Hope you went back to sleep after waking so early. 

Kazzee -     
You must be relieved at this fantastic news. 
Lots of        for the next few days!

Cloudy - Hope you're resting and being looked after today.   
Kieke - You must have partied hard, you're AWOL! 
Have I missed anyone? If so sorry! 
Have a relaxing and enjoyable day, x


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - I'm so pleased for you! Have been thinking about you all weekend! All your hard work and efforts paid off! I bet you are over the moon.    

Fifty - sorry to hear you had a tough week. Anything in particular or just bleh in general?  
Hope you are feeling better and that next week will be a better one for you.
And yes ask for a discount! 

Oscar - I didn't realise your pregnancy was still a secret! Must have been the best suprise for your parents.

jenni - how bizarre... I can't imagine not being close to my sister. Must be hard at times.

Cloudy - so sorry to hear about your battle with work. I've just read your letter and words fail me... tears are streaming down my face (I blame it partly  on the hormones!). I think your letter is brilliant it just shouldn't be necessary for you to share something so personal with your employer. I hope the letter will make a difference but definately seek legal advice.   

Ustoget - how was the concert?

andade - I'm here! Yes I had a good boogy! Not so much sunshine though...

sfg - I will message you tomorrow with some Amsterdam pointers! How long are you going for and where are yous staying?
Will you believe that I've never been strawberry picking?

jenni - finally one that I guessed as well! Love Wham! 

I had a great day yesterday. Started with my 'last' 5K park run followed by my weekly shop. Went to the carnival and had a good boogy and catch up with lots of people. Came home much later than planned and fell asleep on the sofa straight away (21.30 ish). Woke up at 3! DH was still watching tv... moved upstairs and slept till 11! Had to rush to get ready to meet a friend (fellow Dutchie) and her kids for a walk by the canal to the next village. Had lunch and walked back (1 hour each way). Now back at home and tired again! What's that about? I blame it on the hormones....
I have another scan first thing in the morning and anxious to find out how I'm responding.

Enjoy what's left of the weekend ladies!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

Andade- no the fireman weren't up to scratch we really tried having a good perv too So it was pretty disappointing! Yes I'm going to send them an email as it was a bit disorganised and we weren't told a lot whilst we were stood waiting! 

Kieke - having a few issues with all this infertility [email protected] and having to rely on the nhs for an awful service! On a good note all my hormones have come in fine! Is that the West Indian carnival that was on? I always miss that one! Have you been to the one in my neck of the woods? 

Jenni- mmmmmm cake! Did I tell you I'm a dab hand at baking?? No I didn't dream of those fireman covered in cake!! Yuck!

Hello to everyone... Dh has nearly finished plastering our bedroom! I'm just laid up on the sofa! I did a hiit and kettlebells class today and the routine was hard so my poor legs are done in! So I'm looking at colours for the room... Was thinking lime & grey as a theme

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Fifty - love the bright colour and grey themes: I was thinking of a deep raspberry and grey for our bedroom (if we ever get the rest of the house done!)  

Kieke - ah thank you honey, I honestly really appreciate your support   Im glad you said it's your last 5k missus, rest and relaxation now  

Andade - Mr C took me out for a latte so I feel spoilt   I had a rubbish nights sleep too, went to bed at 1am and was still awake at 6am   It must have been something in the air!

Oscar - I hope Mr O wasn't too smelly on his return home (I hate the stale stag doo smell they have!)  

Ustoget - I hope you enjoyed the concert and weren't out too late!  

Jen - I can't get that one I'm afraid, you have beaten me   

Sfg - ah it's lovely that you have a good relationship with your nephew. I don't really have anything to do with mine, it's so sad. In fact I have a niece and nephew (who will be 1 and 6 next year) and we started TTC at the same time as they did for their little boy and now they have had their second. Glad you had a nice time though  

Mogg - ah brilliant that work are making you feel still part of it  

Kazzeee - I hope you are feeling ok and had a nice day of rest  

Thanks again ladies for all your support, it means so much to me. I have even had a few PMs from other FFs  offering support and it's really moved me. I'm probably not going to send this letter in, but I may censor it slightly and take it in and think about handing it in - although a lot of it depends when I go back. I'm still not able to walk or drive far so I can't really see me being back for the meeting. However, I am going to be speaking to Acas, and Endo UK, and I was also thinking of sending the letter as it is (without the SPAG errors obviously!) to Endo Uk and a womens health journo that I know.

Loads of love to everyone I have missed and anyone lurking  

Xxx


----------



## sfg29

Whoop Whoop Kazzeee!           
Brilliant results and fingers crossed they get to blast.

Fifty - love the grey and lime theme.  Have you looked on pinterest for inspirations?

Andade - I was hoping it wouldn't end like it did even though I knew. Just watch 2 episodes of Homeland season 4 but having a break to watch Humans on 4.

Kieke - we're going for 3 nights and we're staying at NH Amsterdam Grand Krasnapolsky.  Can't believe you've never been strawberry picking?!  I love it, especially stuffing myself face as I go along picking!  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Cloudy - take it easy hun, work can jog on and you should only go back when you are fit and ready.  I hope you can get some answers from ACAS, they were brilliant when I phoned them about my work situation last year - won't bore you with details but I needed advice for constructive dismissal.

Hi and waves to everyone else.

Xxx


----------



## andade

Kieke - Glad you enjoyed the carnival and you have done your last 5 run for now. Not surprised you were tired, you've had a very busy and active weekend! 
Hope all is well with the scan tomorrow. 

Fifty  -  Hope your issues get sorted soon so there's less things for you to stress about.
Lime and grey sounds nice. Grey must be the in thing, as I was just discussing colours with my niece yesterday and she is thinking grey as one of the colours for her new house. 

Cloudy -  Glad youre being looked after. If you can't make it in to the meeting, then just let them know.

Sfg29 -  I watch Humans too. What do you think of it?
Was meant to start Season 4 this eve but I've been waylaid. 

Take  care all, x


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning 
Ooooh so nobody guessed the tune!!!! 
It was in fact......drum roll please.............Maroon 5 " Moves like Jagger!!" 
Mwah haha....meniacle laugh!!!! 

OK todays song love bugs is:
" The snow glows white on the mountain tonight....Not a footprint to be seen....A kingdom of isolation and it looks like I'm the Queen....." 

Cloudy::: I'm chuffed you've got the fire in your belly and you're going to contact the people that you said today to get some help.....not that you should have to!! 
Stay strong hun 

Kieke:::: That carnival sounds like great fun!!!....and you got to party hard!! 
Good luck with your scan today  

Filthy::: You're my bestie if you can bake cakes!!!.....I'm a good savoury cook but not mastered the art of baking!!
The colour scheme sounds nice as well hun!!!...you should ask Ustoget cos she's the interior designer!! 

Moggs:::: How are you today my love?? 

Andade::: Your mantra is a good idea hun!!....wish I could take a page out of your book!

Ustoget....Oscar....WGD....and all our other lovely girls have a wonderful day!!! 

So the dogs bedding is in the wash and after I put it in the tumble drier she will be having a shower!!
She's pathetic when her beds in the wash and sits here shaking till she gets it back!
She actually shakes if she's going for a walk!!....to exciteable!!


----------



## kazzzee

*All 7 have made it to day two and they are all now 5 cells  *



Cloudy - that sounds like a really good plan. You go get 'em! I'm enjoying my rest now that I don't have to be at the clinic for 7.30 every morning! Plus I'm still working from home, actually from home this week, so I'll be nicely chilled out for transfer, hopefully!

Kieke - I hope the scan goes well and you are responding perfectly 

Fifty - I like grey, it's almost like silver 

Jenni - your dog sounds so cute - what type is she?

Andade - maybe you should do a top 5 recommendations on Netflix  You do seem to be the queen of Netflix 

SFG - thanks for cheering the little guys on!


----------



## oscar13

Fanatastic news Kazzzee!! Come on little embies xx


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee ::: Well done hun!!!... omg I bet your beside yourself!!!!   
Oh our dog!!... she's a Jack Russell but she's got long legs!! ( like her Mum!)...
Her names "Lil'B".... stands for "Little Bxtch!!"


----------



## mogg77

Excellent Kazzzeee so exciting!    Keep going eggies you can do it!!
Great to hear you're properly chilling too! Anything will feel relaxed after your last month anyway!

Jenni no go on the song   My boy is hilarious with his bed, if it's wrinkled he sits next to it looking from me to the bed all hangdog till I straighten it for him!  I'm good thanks, I have my twenty week scan next week. Been dreaming of dp all week, the dreams often involve me telling him off for not eating properly but it's still good to see him.

Sfg and andade I watch humans too, it's not as big budget feeling as the American series but I'm quite enjoying it nonetheless, tho the robot sex last week was pretty cringey! I'm only on homeland series 1e8, I've made an effort to get a crush on brody ( you have to fancy someone in these things!)but haven't quite managed!  

Fifty lime and grey sounds good to me- clean and fresh looking!

Kieke best of luck on your scan today! Our famous Caribbean carnival in bristol has been cancelled this year  its a great carnival, it's been going since the sixties so it's a big deal to cancel it, but there has been lots of gang murders after it in recent years, joys of a big city huh?!

Cloudy definitely do it re sending the letter to the journalist, anything to help spread awareness has to be good- I realise I knew nothing about endo till I started chatting with you girls! 

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## jenni01

That's her in the avatar box next to my name!


----------



## jenni01

Sorry Mogg I overlapped on your post!!
Aren't they funny buggers pets!!
But they're very entertaining!! 

20 week scan!!... my god the times flying by!!... you're half way there hun!! 

It must be sad for you but also comforting to see Mr Moggs face when your sleeping....but try not shouting at him next time!!
We never forget your loss you no hun and always no we're here for you..


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Jenni -  I think I should dedicate today to listening to music, as I'm failing miserably! 
This is just proving to me that I must only know the chorus of songs.  I like 'Move like Jagger' as well!
Your dog sounds like a right character. I have visions if him sitting and watching themachine ho around until his bedding comes out. 

Kazzee -  Whoop whoop!    You must be so pleased after all the worrying.  Keep growing strong embies!  
I've only got back into Netflix while I've been at home recovering from surgery, so def not the Netflix Queen 
When you have been off work for nearly two months,  you just have a lot of time to binge watch box sets. 

Moggs - I was willing the dad not to do it last week. Thought he'd change his mind but no!
You're definitely getting through the episodes of Homeland. I did find it a bit addictive, so as I'm not working I would watch sometimes half a season in a day. 

Hope everyone has a good day,  although it's a bit miserable here, x


----------



## andade

Jenni, let me post! 
Everytime I tried to post, the message came up that a new reply had been posted and do I want to review my post. 
Actually to be fair, the first time was Moggs post.  Thought they're trying stop me from posting!  
Busy thread this morning.

Third time lucky


----------



## oscar13

Mogg whoop whoop for the halfway mark! It's pretty exciting isn't it. Mine is booked for 21st!

Jen, generally I tend to prefer dogs to people! My lovely limbo ladies are the exception xxx

Love to all x


----------



## jenni01

Oooh get you!!...excuse me Andade do let me apologise profusely!! 
I shall bow down graciously and let you crack on hun!

Oscar::: Me too hun!!.. much prefer animals to people...well except for you lot!!


----------



## andade

Jenni - No need to bow, just give me really simple song lyrics.


----------



## kazzzee

Moggs I often dream about my mum and I really believe it's her coming to see me. I dreamed about her the night before I got the call to tell me the embryos had fertilised. For me it's proof that she's still with me  

Jenni - I'll miss the elephant, but I lil'B looks very cute!


----------



## jenni01

Is it ok to post now?? 

Kazzee ::: I'm taking the pic of the mutt off and putting the eleflump back on!!

Andade::: You must feel really " out in the cold" surely you must be able to get this one!?!


----------



## mogg77

Kazzzeee that's a lovely thought, little things like that bring real comfort. 
Jenni I love jack Russells, Mr moggs family had one in Ireland, he ruled the estate, they just let him out all day to roam and half the dogs in the area looked like him  all the local kids would shout "howaya shorty!" When he went by!


----------



## kazzzee

Jenni - I guessed what it is but I haven't actually watched it yet! Friends keep offering to lend me the DVD... 

Mogg - it definitely brings me comfort and the times I dream about her are times when I need to know she's by my side, so I really feel that she is  

Jenni - When I was at uni my friend who lived with us had a Jack Russell called Amy who lived with us. My OH is terrified of dogs so he used to do everything he could to avoid the little thing.


----------



## jenni01

Moggs:: That sounds like a film with the little kids cheering on the doggy!!.. 
You can have ours if you want!!....she's not very dedicated and would happily go with you but she'd miss "Chewy" that's her best friend.....she's the little hairy munchkin cat I have.....they're BFF's 

Kazzee::: For god's sake don't give the song up or Andade will demand your lunch money or something!! 
I've given her a clue lets hope she can get it and doesn't feel frozen out of the game!! 
What day transfer are you hoping for hun?


----------



## kazzzee

Andade - Me and the OH start watching series on Netflix, then when he is away during the week he carries on watching the series and I don't, so generally I end up watching half a series and then get moved onto something else. I can't keep up! I did manage to watch the first series of House of Cards, that's about it. Oh, and last Christmas I watched a few series of Californication, but come to think of it he ended up racing ahead in that too! I can barely keep up with normal TV, still haven't watched that latest New Girl episode.


----------



## Kieke

Fifty - some weeks can be harder than others... I hope this one will be a better one for you! 
Good news about your hormones! Yes it was the West Indian carnival - a bit smaller this year due to lack of funding but still good.
Not been to the one in your area as yet but it's on my to do list! 
I also want to introduce some greys into the house but still have to convince my DH...

Cloudy - yes deffo my last run! I actually feel bloated today so tonight's circuit training is cancelled and all!
Glad to know that you feel supported, it must be so tough but please hang in there! 

sfg - great location! I will message you later on. I'll have a look to see if I can also go strawberry picking up North...

andade - I slept like a baby last night! 

jenni - love your dog's name! Only you haha Just missed the picture...

kazzzee - so pleased that they are growing nicely! 

mogg - wow, your 20 week scan! Exiting!
It's a shame that the carnival also attracts violence... luckily it wasn't too hot this year so less drunk people which 'only' resulted in 1 stabbing... 

Oscar - is it also your 20 week scan next week?

Well ladies, I'm responding really well! My lining is nice and thick and I have 6 'larger' follies on the left and 2 on the right. I also have 5/6 smaller ones which might catch up. I didn't make a note of the actual measurements because I want to keep the Google risk to a minimum! I actually feel a bit bloated so the meds are definitely working better this time around. I'm now adding a third injection to the mix (Gonal F/Menopure + Cetrocide). 
Back in for another scan on Wednesday morning and EC on either Saturday or Monday! I can't believe how quick it's going.


----------



## sfg29

Fab news Kazzeee!  I got a feeling they're all going to blast x

Mogg & Oscar - can't believe both of you are nearly half way. I remember when I first joined this thread you've just had your bfps, how time flies.

Kieke - how was the scan hun?

Jenni - love your doggy's name. I want a dog but DH won't let me  

Andade & Mogg - love Humans and yes, last weeks episode where the dad had sex with Anita was definitely cringey!

I'm bored of work already and all I can think about is cracking Jenni's song today - haven't got a clue btw! 

Xxx


----------



## sfg29

Yay Kieke glad your scan went well and looks like follies are doing well too

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Great news Kieke  And I;'m glad you are taking cetrotide too. It's the one that stops you ovulating early, I'm now convinced that the reason I had such a poor collection of eggs in my NHS round is that I had already ovulated when I went to egg collection. 

SFG I hope that they get that far  Hopefully they are little fighters! The clue to Jenni's song is the lyrics  What are they describing - it's all part of the story.


----------



## kazzzee

I've got a tip for anyone with an iPhone or a Mac. Update to the latest version of the operating system to get Apple Music - you can then sign up for a three month free trial (it's part of iTunes). Once you are in, search for Natal Hypnotherapy The IVF Companion by Maggie Howell (you'll be able to listen for free). It's really good hypnosis for IVF. I just listened to the pre Embryo Replacement and it completely chilled me out - I definitely went under because the next thing I knew I was being bought out of the trance! Really strange feeling!


----------



## Kieke

Thanks for the tip kazzzee! I will have a go tonight


----------



## andade

Jenni - I  feel such a 'numpty' (one of my favourite words). Had soo many hints so I now know it's from Frozen.   I haven't seen it though 
Let it go? I don't know... 
I  would never demand lunch money,  I was a prefect! 
I like eleflump!  

Moggs - Glad you find comfort in your dreams.  
Your in laws dog sounds like he could star in his own show. 

Kazzee -  You need to create a rule where he can't go and finish the series without you.    I tend to watch the box sets on my own as DP us either working or wanting to watch something else.  He also tends to fall asleep before me, so I watch while he's sleeping as well. 
I love New Girl and The Mindy Project but I need to watch on catch up. 

Kieke - Glad you enjoyed the carnival.  I used to go to Notting Hill every year. Haven't been for a few years.  Getting old...
Although my sister mentioned that were no holiday when the Rotherham Carnival is on, so I'm considering if I should go for a short break.
Good news that you're responding well to the meds.  Wow, you could have EC by the weekend!  It's soo quick. Got my Fx for you.  

Sfg29 -  Boo to work!  You have Jenni's lyrics to keep you busy and chat here to keep you entertained.   You've probably cracked it by now


----------



## jenni01

Kieke:::: You're responding really well hun   
I have a feeling that this is going to be a lucky thread!!!
I mean there's 4 babies getting ready to come soon already!!
This get together is going to be massive if we do it when we've all had our babies!!  


Andade ::: Yes it was "Frozen...Let it Go".... xx
You said you wanted an easier tune!!

" In the midnight hour she cries more more more....." 

Back to one song a day tomoz!!!  Xx


----------



## mogg77

Oh what a tune!!! I'll leave it for andade   might play that now actually!
Kieke all looking good!


----------



## Kieke

Yes I'm relieved jenni - now contemplating if I should book some days off work next week or to play it by ear. Think I'll wait till Wednesday first.

This one is so easy that even I know it: Billy Idol!


----------



## jenni01

SFG ::: Why won't he let you have a dog!?! 

Kieke ::o you want some time off for the egg collection or just to relax a bit??
Oh Andade is gonna kick your butt for guessing the song!!! 
I will check on tomorrow to see the explosion!!


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke, it's well worth taking some time off just to keep any stress levels down. As long as you aren't going to be sitting there and twiddling your fingers and thinking, I know what would be a really good idea: I'll go and do an Iron Man  No strenuous exercise now, I know what you are like!


----------



## mogg77

I second the 'time off' motion! We put so much into the build up to our cycles, and so much money, we should consider some time chilling as an important part of the treatment! On the other hand I don't think too much time off on the tww is a great idea, too much time to get your knickers in a twist on google over every little symptom if you're anything like me!


----------



## ustoget

Sorry sorry sorry.. The weekend just flew by and yep ed was amazing.. Dh on the other hand was not so my night hot ruin slightly :-(

Ok so gonna try some quick personals although just read 7pages with a banging head so forgive me if I get muddled.

Firstly Kazzee-- u go girl!!! That's amazing so do u find out t'mo if u have blasts ??

Kieke- wow your stims went quickly.. Nice for u and great your responded wel. Good that u didn't note sizes, I did and the nurses got annoyed with me haha and yes defo take some time off.. Best thing I done, even if it's just to catch up on sleep, recoup and get yourself ready for stage 2.

Moggs & oscar- are u nervous for your 12week scans? I am, knowing how detailed it is and that we never had the nuchal or bloods test make it abit more nerve racking .

Jenni- I got frozen straight  have I miss it or have u still not had feedback from work ?

Who eanyed design advice ? My whole house is pretty but done it 4 years ago so now want to change it all  
Everyone watching homeland... Your so lucky !! Although 4 wasn't the best I'm afraid!!

Sfg, yes your surge should be coming soon.. Bleep all your sticks and mark the days on them so u can refer back to them and make sure u get it right and maybe do a smiley face one on the day u get a dark one to double confirm. Also if u were like me and got up all night to pee, gave a cup in the toilet and then u can dip stick when u properly wake up later rather than having a diluted urine and maybe missing it. Ha ha tip of the day

Cloudy- sorry your having a hard time.. Hope with help from Jenni u can find the strength to fight.

Sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning  
So my little ones today I'm setting you a tough song challenge 
Let's see if you can get this one as easy as you have been!!!....this is a defo turn up load tune!!! 

" Time is a valuable thing....watch it fly by as the pendulum swings.....Watch it count down to the end of the day....The clock ticks away.....It's so unreal.....Didn't look out below.....Watch the time go right out the window....."       

I suspect Moggs will be the first to get this one but I may be wrong and Andade may surprise me and rush in with the answer!!!

Kazzee::: Any news on your little embryos??  

Ustoget::: Good to hear from you!!!....I'm pleased you enjoyed the concert but sorry your DH was a poop head! 

Cloudy::: Have you managed to get any info to help your case? 

Massive Hello to everyone else 

AFM: I have my scan tomorrow but I think my AF's coming on early 
So long as it hold's out till after the scan I don't mind and then I start the BCP 

Have a good day girls


----------



## mogg77

Aaaargh no I can't get it! I thought maybe massive attack but I don't know their songs well enough  

Ustoget glad concert was good, hope dh didn't mess it up too much!  I'm not nervous yet about scan, probably hit me night before. I'm feeling quite good mainly cos I can feel him and he's a right fidget pants -fingerscrossed alls well!

Jenni times flying!! It's October for you isn't it?? Good luck on scan and af holding off, what do they look for?

I was just chatting to my fatherinnlaw  yesterday, my lovely sisterin law was so excited last month to be told she was having a girl, my nephew is adorable but very boisterous and a real boys boy- anyway latest scan  at 26 weeks reveals a dinky! The whole family thinks it's hilarious and calling him the boy called sue! Hope she hadn't bought too much but knowing her she probably has the whole nursery kitted out by now!
Morning everyone else


----------



## oscar13

Morning ladies!

Sorry Jen, I'm not getting this one either! Really hope ypur AF holds off until after your scan. I'm guessong there has still been no news from the dreaded "M"?!  xxxx

Ustoget glad Ed was good but what did hubby do?! Hiw are the twinnies? Xx

Oh Mogg your poor SIL!! I keep forgetting ......do you know mini mogg is a boy or is it just habit to refer to mini as "he"? It so nice that you can feel him! I feel an occasional "pressure" or almost like an small muscle cramp and I assume it must be him moving because of I feel the area it has come from there is normally a hard lump....does that make sense? I knew I wouldn't feel much as have an anterior placenta. Do you have much of a bump? I'm not too worried about scan either as I see him every fortnight when I have my cervix measured so I should see him again this afternoon and then my 20 week scan is im 2 weeks!!

Kazzzee, any update my lovely?

Kieke, its all sounding really good for you  xx

Fifty, the grey and lime gets the thumbs up from me too! If our move ever happens I want some grey in the new house xx

Sfg, I would be lost without my dog! It took me 6 years to persuade my OH tonlet me have one, in the end it was being referred for IVF that convinced him - he was afraid we wouldn't ever be able to have children and thought a puppy would help me through the stress of cycling! He was right but what he didn't bargain om was just how much he would love the dog....he is totally besotted by him.

Cloudy, Andade, Gracie, Dolphins....hope you are all well? Sorry to anyone I missed xxx


----------



## oscar13

Ohhhh meant to ask Mogg and Ustoget....have either of you looked into hypnobirthing X


----------



## kazzzee

Mega stressed because I haven't heard from them yet! Which probably means they need to talk to Mr T (the guy who heads up ARGC, not the guy from the A Team) about whether to do a transfer today or wait until Thursday... Either that or it's bad news and they are putting off telling me! This bit is hard!!! 

Mogg your poor sister in law - I'm sure she's happy either way, but she'd have built it up in her head only for it to be switched over. Naughty boy hiding it the first time! I guess that's one reason not to find out before hand, they can always get it wrong! 

No idea today Jenni - but right now I wish time would hurry up and they would call me!!!

Oscar - I know someone who teaches hypnobirthing - she's based near Stanstead.


----------



## oscar13

Stay strong Kazzzee, you have been doing so well! Just keep telling yourself no news is good news xxx P.S. Stansted isn't far from me x


----------



## kazzzee

If you are interested in finding out more about Hypnobirthing I can PM you her details Oscar  She used it when she had both of hers and got trained up as a practitioner.

Ah - just found her website: http://www.naturalhypnobirthing.co.uk

/links


----------



## oscar13

That would be great thank you! Only just started to do a little bit of reading into it and downloaded a couplemof tracks on my phone to listen to......


----------



## kazzzee

Finally had the call  

4 are 8 cells, 2 are 7 cells, and 1 is 5 cells! They say day 3 should be between 6-9 so 6 of the 7 sound like they are doing well  

And they are happy to push on to day 5 or 6...


----------



## mogg77

Oscar I never even thought about it ,will have a read up now. And no find out sex next week I hope- just too lazy to write him/her!
Kazzzeee waiting to hear your results reminds me what a damn roller coaster ride this IVF is! Sounds a great result!


----------



## oscar13

That's fantastic news!! Well done xxx


----------



## Kieke

jenni - I'm definitely taking the day off after EC but thought of also taking the day off after ET - maybe even 2 days?
However, I don't have dates yet and work can be a bit funny about booking time off last minute. I might just go with the flow and do it on sick leave.
Any news on your work situation?
This was the first time I guessed a song so I think I should be ok  
Hope your scan can go ahead! 

Haha kazzzee - I'm hardly the Iron Man type, I wish! 
I got a bit confused with the Apple music thing last night. I did sign up for the free trial but when I want to listen to anything I still need to click 'buy' and put my credentials in. How will I know they won't charge me?
No news is good news in my opinion! Hang in there lovely!  

mogg - I hear you re too much time off. I don't have much to do at work as it is and at home I might just get annoyed realising there is so much stuff that needs doing but can't be done at the moment.  

ustoget - yes it's all happening! Why did your DH ruin the night if you don't mind me asking?

sfg - did you get my message? Not sure if the system was playing up so just double checking.  

No news here today. Feeling fine but a bit bloated and tired.
My DH isn't feeling very well at the moment, he was complaining about severe stomach ache yesterday and was twisting and turning all night. No the best timing so I hope he feels better today...
My scan is at 8.40 tomorrow so should find out my date for EC. I'm still hoping that my DH's appointment on Tuesday can go ahead but I think we might need to sacrifice it....


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee that's brilliant news! So pleased for you!


----------



## lisamarie1

Hello ladies,

Sorry it's been such a long time, have had a busy few weeks and have been taking a break from thinking about the whole ivf thing but I'm back now! We had an appointment at Bourn Hall last week, we went in feeling not particularly positive but came out feeling a lot more so and are planning to give it one more go in October/November time. They tested my testosterone which was practically non existent (not really sure what that means) but I'm now on DHEA for 3 months. They also suggested intralipids, extra progesterone support if I want it and Eeva which has made me feel at least we'll be doing things a bit differently this time round. So I'm now back on the health kick and off the booze after a few weeks of living it up!

*Kazzzee*, that's brilliant news and sounds very promising.

*Kieke*, good luck with the scan tomorrow, I hope dh recovers soon.

Hi to everyone else, I will try and catch up with you all later, I've got lots of reading to do!!!

Lisa x


----------



## oscar13

Hi Lisa, I got my BFP with Bourn Hall Cambridge so I obviously think you are in good hands with them x


----------



## kazzzee

This article explains how to make sure it doesn't charge you in three months Kieke  http://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/iosapps/how-to-set-up-apple-music-free-on-your-iphone-uk-faq-family-subscription-3618268/

(You basically need to stop it from auto renewing).

It's worth doing for these three months just to get the meditation tracks during IVF 

Welcome back Lisamarie

Thanks everyone - it sounds like they are doing well but I don't want to count my chickens  Might have nothing left on Thursday


----------



## lisamarie1

Positive thoughts Kazzzee, all will be well!!!

Thanks for the words of encouragement Oscar, great to hear you got your BFP with Bourn x


----------



## jenni01

Welcome back Lisa Marie 

Kazzee::: Get those negative nelly pants off right now 
I'm telling you woman you stay strong you hear!!!....don't make me go all beatch and get up in your grill! 
Stay strong....stay positive....keep fighting   

Kieke::: I'm totally on board with you and think that you should defo has some time off....especially after EC....you do what's right for you 
Sorry your DH is having a rough time.....Hug's to Mr Kieke 

Thanks for asking about work....
One of my spies/friends!!...told me that one of the big wigs was back in store last Friday and so far as I know they're investigating...
Just wish they'd hurry up!!!.....but all good thing's and all that!! 

So I think I may have made the song a bit difficult today!!!.... 
Here's a clue......"Transformers"......


----------



## kazzzee

PMA all the way ladies  just about to have acupuncture - I will focus on positive thoughts


----------



## ustoget

Jenni- wasn't even close to that one today, glad work are looking into it all

Kazzee- I know how u feel about wondering if they will make it to day 5, I was the same but at the end of the day if they don't make it then they wouldn't have worked. That what I kept remembering just in case (although 6 strong ones at this point mean u will get one in my books 100%) at least u don't have to worry whether u/they made the right call to wait.
Do u know how many u want to put back?

Oscar- I don't that much about hypnotic thing but I don't think it's an option for twins. Also are u wearing over the bump jeans..that my tip on feeling movement as that's the only time I can feel them

Kielce- good luck t'mo

Well hubby got soooopo drunk I ended up babysitting him and missing my 2 fav songs and then on the way home said 'right that's it' and opened the back door as if to get out while I was driving 70mph on the motorway.. He obviously had no idea where we were or that the car was moving. Very scary and I sobbed the whole way home.


----------



## kazzzee

Wow. Ustoget!!! What has got into him!!! That's not drunk that's paralytic. Have you talked to him about it? Has he ever got that bad before? I think he needs to avoid achohol because it is clearly having a very bad effect on him at the moment. How much did he drink? Is it out of character for him to get that drunk - and did he drink more or less than usual? You really need to have a chat because it's not on. Especially when you are in your condition!


----------



## mogg77

Oh ustoget that could of ended very badly!!  I hope he's thoroughly repentant!! Just the stress you don't need at the minute, I'd be demanding a spell on the wagon while he thinks about what he did!


----------



## sfg29

Evening all

Kazzeee - brilliant results in my opinion, sending your embies lots of cell dividing vibes 

Jenni - DH reckons our lifestyle is too busy and not sure if it's a good idea to have dog.  I told him it'll be a perfect way of practicing having a child.  Don't worry I usually get what I want, just need to keep nagging him!  Good luck with your scan tomorrow and fingers crossed the witch hasn't made an appearance yet!

Oscar - I know for a fact he would love a dog.  I keep pointing out cute dogs to him and saying think of the lovely walk we would have.  If he agrees I think I would go for a daschund or a cockerpoo!

Ustoget - Omg can't believe your DH?!  You must of been sooo scared in the car?  I hope he's made it up to you?  Been using the ov sticks for 9 days now or CD12 today and the faint line is getting lighter so not sure what's going on?  I'm testing 2x day -  7am when I get up and then when I get home from work around 6pm.  Getting a bit worried that I've missed the LH surge again as I don't really want to push tx back by another month.

Kieke - yes I've got your msg and thanks for the info, will definitely check all your recommendations out.  I agree with everyone that you should at least have a couple of days off after EC, I know I needed it after both my failed tx.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow, grow follies grow!

Hi and waves to everyone else and welcome back Lisa.

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Oh, yes, and Ustoget, I think we'll put back 2 if we have 2 at that point  And it would be super nice to be able to have some frosties too, but like I keep saying, I don't want to get my hopes up (trying to be positive though)! I still can't get over how different it is to my NHS round. Tell you what though, I am now convinced that in my NHS round I ovulated early and lost the good eggs. The ARGC were calling me to tell me to take cetrotide at all sorts of times of the day because the blood tests showed I might ovulate. The NHS don't even seem to know what cetrotide is!


----------



## kazzzee

SFG if you are getting a faint line for a couple of days that's probably the surge, if it goes away now you'll know you detected it. The surge generally lasts about 36 hours I think. Or have you always seen the line and now it's vanishing? Do you let the pee sit in the cup for a few minutes - I think the ones I use recommend sitting for 20 minutes to bring it to the correct temperature.


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget ::: Oooh what a ******!! 
Why the hell did he get that drunk??
I only hope that he's made it up to you and he promises not to do it again...
Poor you hun you must have been petrified   

SFG::: I actually do believe you always get what you want!! 

Not stopping as just got back in from my little job..

The song today was...."Linkin Park....In the End ".. 
Night girls...sleep well


----------



## sfg29

Kazzeee I've been getting the faint lines for 5 days now and Saturday's result was slightly darker than the rest.  The line is still there but just not as dark.  I let the wee sits for a minute or so while I grab the test.  I'll keep doing the test for 2 more days and if the faint line is getting lighter then I'll call the clinic and see if I can get the biopsy booked in for Monday.


----------



## jenni01

Haha...this thing corrected what I wrote!!?
I put txssser haha...but you get the drift


----------



## sfg29

Jenni - DH has had 17yrs of conditioning and fine grooming so he's used to me getting my way.


----------



## kazzzee

SFG try leaving it for about 15 minutes The ones I use said you have to leave it to stew a bit  

That's so funny how it changed the phrasing Jenni. It reminds me of this list our developer guy at work sent round of all the swear words that would be blocked from our site, it was a hilarious list of profanities the likes of which I had never heard before! Every entertaining  

(It reminds me of how the word **** get's switched to the shaking bottom on this site - assuming it has done that!)


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Snuggle Butts!! 

" If you think you're getting away.....I will prove you wrong.....I'll take you all the way...Boy just come along....Hear me when I say..............." 
Your clue is "Blue Peter"... 

Kieke::: Good luck today hun!! 

Lots of love and hugs to everyone else  
Have a good day!!


----------



## andade

Morning Limbos! 

Wow, busy day yesterday.  Let's see if I can keep up. 

Just realised I can't see all the posts on my mobile, so will do a whole bunch of personals later. Sorry! 

Jenni - Stop trying to ruin my repureputation!   I'm a right angel 👼 I would never hurt anyone for getting the lyrics of the day unless it was one of the very few that I knew and would be my only chance to redeem myself! 
Good luck for the scan today.

Kazzee - Fantastic news on your embies! Fx that they keep it up. 

Kieke - Good luck with your scan today.

AFM - Back to work today after two months but it's only for three days!  
Will do a more detailed post later, so I can respond to all posts.

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## ustoget

I did post last night but lost it grtt

Anyway he got really drunk as I said, basically coz we stopped thinking for so long he's become abit of a lightweight but haven't really realised how much and neither have I. I mean he his out with the boys and I know he can't handle as much as them but this is he first time for ages I was out with him drinking and I was stone cold sobered!! He was fine and when we get there very happy cuddling drunk and then he decided to start drinking turbo shandys (lager mixed with Smirnoff ices) and I could see him going and then suddenly after about 5 of them bang he was gone, couldn't have a conversation, spilling his drink just being annnoeying... Prob not if I was drunk too though.
The opening the door well he must just not of known where we were and that we were driving..in the morning he didn't remember a thing and when I told him he was completely gutted. He's been so amazing literally a baby sitting me that first 2 months of this pregnancy and not letting me lift a finger and he felt like he completely let me down. I told him how scared I was and he was nearly in tears that he had upset me so much and promised never to do it again. I would normally be so angry with him but I was so scared all I let thinking was if something happens to him and was just so relived he was ok. He's such a good man but when he drinks he does let go and after a really tough 2 years, and what he has achieved changing he's career and getting into the police and o Friday he just finished a 3 week (very very stressful) course that he passed and kinda just lets go.  Anyway it's all good now .. Thanks everyone 

Kazzee- so pleased it's going so well and that u have 6 embies still going very strong.. U will get some blasts I known it but understand it's terrifying.

Andade- hope works not to bad

Got to rush as late leaving but will catch back later.. Can't remember who I've relied to as lost my last post so just hope everyone is wel and sorry if I'm ignoring anyone xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget::: The only thing that I could maybe think is that because the two of you have been under so much pressure with the IVF and that now it's worked he's actually feeling "relieved and relaxed".
Maybe he did it in a not so ideal way!!...but he's quite clearly learned his lesson and is deeply sorry for what he did.
It's out of his system now and he knows his limits so I doubt very much that he will repeat his mistake.
He also knows that he's got to be responsible for two beautiful babies and their amazing Mummy 
Yes the car incident was truly awful and thank god nothing bad happened BUT maybe it was the fright he needed to sort himself out...
You'll be fine.....from how you wrote about him in your last post and what you said he was like with you its clear to see how much you love each other... 
What's done is done.. 

Andade::: I would never tarnish your reputation hun!! 
I love it when people banter with me tbh....I don't tend to get on well with people who are "polite" if you know what I mean!!
Most of the texts I get off my friends say "Hey bxtch how are you?"....love people that I know where I stand with!! 

Well they say revenge is sweet!!....No I have not put a laxative in his cuppa!!....but this fella came to the house the other day and was interested in his nephews 4x4 that's parked outside our house...
Anyway yesterday the fella was outside again when DH turned up from work and I was in the house..
DH comes in the house and it turns out he knows the fella and he said the fella who's called "Spook!" 
Said "I like your missus she's canny!"....
Which is actually classed as a compliment round here!!
So I said to DH....."Oh you should have told him that if the IVF doesn't work that I'll be available!!" 
Haha DH was not amused but I doubt he'd say "Boo" to "Spook" as he's a little bit of a "character!" 

Have a good day girls


----------



## kazzzee

No call today so at least I won't spend the morning worrying. But that's ok because I have something else to worry about! Today I have that follow up dentist appointment for the root canal - yay! I'm kind of hopeful that I'll get it all sorted before transfer but worried about whether the aenasetic might have an untoward effect on implantation and still be in my system tomorrow. I spoke to ARGC yesterday and they say to find out which aenasetic the dentist uses and they will ask a nurse. Couldn't ask them yesterday as the dentist closed at 1pm so calling first thing in the hope that I can get answers by 11...  You pregnant ladies know anything about what's safe and what isn't safe in dentistry in pregnancy? 

Ustoget I'm glad he is ashamed and shocked, I hope that means he won't do it again. It's easy to lose track of how drunk you are getting and not know when to stop. Generally moving onto those kind of 'cocktails' is something that takes you past the point of no return very quickly! As long as he recognises what happened and remembers next time. 

Andade this is my third week away from the office (although I've been working from home). I love the people I work with but I could get used to this  Was it ok to be back? Lots of catching up to do?

Jenni your clue isn't helping me. Trying to remember if any Blue Peter presenters became pop stars  Sounds like there are some interesting sorts in your neighbourhood  Were any of the rest of the Star Trek cast there?


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee ::: I'm not sure but I would've thought it would all be out of your system before transfer..
And it's " Spook"... not "Spock!"


----------



## ustoget

Oh the blue peter pestered had a daughter that released a few songs.. Dunno know what she looks like, is it her ??

Thanks Jenni and Kazzee- yeah we do love each other a lot and this Ivf journey has brought us closer and made him grow up a lot but absolutely he has had so much pressure especially with his sperm being an issue and him feeling like a failure and now were pregnant and just bring so scared of losing them like last time it has been a roller coaster so I totalling get it, just a shame that we didn't have nice time together and that he can't remember a single thing lol.

So Kazzee- is t'mo day 5 ?? It's such whirlwind of emotions but I hope once your embie-embies are back were they should be u will feel happy and confident. The minute I came out from transfer I put on an end sheran song and got an overwhelming feeling of excitement. Good luck with the dentist, i know u can't have aesthic when pregnant but your embie won't impact for another 5 days or something like that so I'm sure baby will be fine, my concern would be if it effects implantation ??

Jenni- I'm the same and am defo a 'u know where u stand' kinda girl, to the point where most girls hate me at first coz I'm so blunt lol.. Always got on better with men.
Spook sounds cool... Love the threat to dh.. Keep him on his toes !!!


----------



## oscar13

Ooooo ustoget do you mean Sophie Ellis-Baxter?!?!? The only song of hers I know is Murder on the Dance floor.......

Sorry hubby gave you such a scare but glad you have made up!

Kazzzee, not sure about the dentistry I'm afraid! I need to book a check up myself!

Love to all xx


----------



## Kieke

lisamarie - glad to hear you are all positive again! These next couple of months will fly by. 

kazzzee - thanks for the link, it should all work now but haven't tried it yet! 
I hope your dental appointment goes well! Will you get am update today at all about your embies?

jenni - the virtual hug's worked! DH is a lot better!  
'Canny Jenni' - you go girl!  

ustoget - oh my, your DH must have been proper drunk! Bless him though, I know it's not good behaviour but he was clearly in need of letting off some serious steam! But turbo shandy's? That makes me feel really old...  

sfg - my DH is on board regarding a dog. He just seems to forget that I have to do all the walking because of his disability! So we'll see, first things first...  

andade - I got a lucky escape there with the song game! 

My scan went well: lining is nice and thick and still 5 eggs on the left and 8 on the right - some smaller ones that prob won't catch up but a couple of larger ones with the largest 16.9 mm so they are growing nicely! 
Will probably have EC on Saturday but will know for sure tomorrow morning when I have another scan.

I was proper stressed yesterday, came home from work to find a big envelope in the post. Paperwork for a personal injury claim filed against me at the county court! It relates to an accident I was involved in 2 years ago which I thought was settled and done with! So I had a massive panic since I wasn't sure what it all meant and if I was liable or not. Insurance company was already closed so I had to wait till this morning. As it turns out the claim is on-going but there is no need for me to worry. My insurance is already sky high because of it (it was my fault...). They could have informed me that something was still going on! But now I know this guy is trying to have one over... no wonder insurance (in general) is as expensive as it is. It's a good thing I believe in karma!  

Oh and another thing, my manager decided to take next week off. He never takes time off (family run company and he is obsessed with work to say the least). So out of all weeks he picks next week! He knows I'm having treatment but obviously doesn't know the ins and outs. So he says to me, you might only arrive a couple of mornings late wont you? To which I said that I will be off at least 2 full days but that I don't know which ones.
He than wanted to know when I will know so I told him I don't know but that I should know over the weekend. He is such a knob! He's the one who came up with the plan to reduce my hours since with hindsight he doesn't need an assistant (me). But when he's off I need to be at work as a back up! 
So I can't take much time off.... But if EC is Saturday I will have Sunday off anyway and than we will take it from there.
I don't want to jinx it but if there ever is going to be a next time I'm getting singed off as soon as I know when EC will take place.
Rant over! 

Having accupunture after work. Seeing a new lady so it will be interesting. I'm sure she will make me zen again


----------



## Cloudy

Omg, soo much happens on here and my pea-brain can't catch up!  

Kieke -   to your boss, deffo have sick leave for EC and onwards as long as you want. I bet if he had a 20inch needle slowly piercing his scrotum about 20 times in 10 minutes he would have more than a few hours off! I had ohss and was off about 3 weeks on my fresh cycle, but I think that was my body being stubborn and rebelling because I only got it when work refused to allow me 3 days special IVF leave. Served them right I say  

Lisamarie - welcome back  I agree, time flies on here  

Oscar - you didn't put the ^stamp^ in after "murder on the dance floor"   Although I never understood the stamp bit  

Ustoget - sorry you had such a tough time with Mr U, men are a bit gormless sometimes aren't they. Glad you weren't angry at him, and hope he grovels now  

Kazzzee - hope you get on ok with the dentist and well done for coping with the "call free day", that was the worst for me  

Jen - I work with lots of people from Yorkshire and they always use the phrase "Bonny" and one of the site lads told me I was "Bonny". Me and my friend I worked with wanted to smack him and didn't talk to him for weeks and he was really upset. Turns out in Yorkshire Bonny is a compliment, where we live it means overweight!   

Andade - hope your first day back is ok   I've had nearly 3 weeks off now and still not ready to go back, but my boss has apparently booked me loads of meetings in next week, he will have a shock if the GP signs me off for another week  

Sfg - is this for uterine natural killer cells? I wanted it but don't have a cycle so they told me I couldn't have it done. I might try and contact Proff Quenby herself. My MC Doc was supposed to be looking into it but I haven't heard back from her!  

Mogg and Fifty and everyone - hope you are all ok  

AFM - Sorry I'm a bit absent at the moment, this work stuff has really chucked a curved ball at me, and I still don't feel fit enough to go back and worried my GP won't sign me off (I always feel guilty as it is) and it's just causing a bit of brain mush. I'm not sure I want to fight it all, I'm a bit fed up of fighting at the moment  

Xxx

P.s. Jen - I haven't got a clue on that song


----------



## Kieke

Hello ladies, where art thou all??  

kazzzee - I hope it's some good news for you today! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you! 

For me it's a very mixed bag this morning and I'm not sure what to make of it... 
I had another scan and the good news is that I have 14 follies all of similar larger size! EC will be on Monday!
The bad news is that I have a polyp in my womb! The nurse called in the main consultant to have a look at it. I'm not sure why they did not see this yesterday (it's almost 2mm so can't have appeared overnight) but at least it's spotted now.
This means that they will have to freeze all my potential embies first because they will need to remove the polyp first. Gutted is an understatement....  
I was told that I'll have a hysteroscopy after my next AF and depending on what they find they will remove it straight away or I will need surgery. I'm looking at potential ET in 2 to 3 months.

I have no idea what the extra costs will be and how I should behave/prepare in between. 
On a small positive we can now go to my DH's important appointment on Tuesday. And I can cut the grass next week...  

I had acupuncture last night but will probably put future treatment on hold for now.
This stuff is never straight forward is it?!


----------



## kazzzee

Didn't they do a hysto before you started stimming Kieke. That must be so frustrating! But like you say, better that they found it now. 

I'm having an anxious morning. They called at 8.30 to say the embryos are all looking exactly the same but none are at blasto yet so waiting till 12 and they will look again! Half an hour to go. Then I'll know if I'm racing in for transfer or not!!! 

Tying to work to keep my mind off it! 

Cloudy I reckon your GP could sign you off for stress. You are clearly very stressed about everything right now. It's a horrible situation for you. Same time, don't put off going back because it's often worse in your imagination than in reality, and once you are there you can deal with things rather than stay up at night worrying about them. It's not always best to put horrible things off, sometimes it's best to get them dealt with for your own sanity xxx


----------



## kazzzee

It'll be an early start for me tomorrow. Day 6 transfer! The little guys are taking their time, just like their dad they can't be hurried  

Blood test 7.30, Acupuncture at 7.50, then ARGC at 8.30 to see if they are ready to do the transfer.

OH is driving in so that I don't have to get a train home. Every other time we've driven in it's been the weekend so this will be interesting! At least we should hopefully avoid the worst of the rush hour! There could be a lot of waiting around or it could be done and dusted by, say 10am. 

6 days past collection - and a week after the trigger - and I feel like AF wants to put in an appearance which is a bit of a worry, but I think it's normal to feel crampy... I hope so anyway! I'll ask tomorrow! 

Quiet day on here today!


----------



## mogg77

I know Kazzzeee  and where's our song?? It's completely outrageous!!
Woohooo on the transfer tomorrow!! How many are in the running still- I'm going to cross my fingers for frosties for you now too!
Kieke really sorry to hear of your delay, how frustrating for you!! Will they be fertilising them as normal then freezing? At one point when Mr mogg took his tun for the worse I thought I would have to freeze everything on my cycle. I did a lot of research and there was some really interesting articles and evidence that freezing then a natural cycle was actually a good thing for over 35s success rates- can't for the life of me remember where I saw it but it came up a few times and made me feel a lot better. But still the wait is the last thing you want!
Evening to everyone else wherever you may be!


----------



## kazzzee

I've heard something similar Mogg - apparently a frozen cycle can be better because your body isn't full of all the stimming meds still so it's more natural.


----------



## kazzzee

On our way to ARGC for transfer. Incredibly nervous that there will be no embryos left! I guess that's overtaking my fear about the actual procedure! 

Wish me luck xxx


----------



## jenni01

"Hello Is it me your looking for?........." 
Very easy song!!
Sorry I was AWOL but will explain!

Kazzee:::: Massive Good luck today hun        
You're going to be PUPO!!!!!!!!  
Look after yourself today OK....NO heavy lifting.....or housework!! 

Moggs::: Morning Hunny Bun!...hope all is we with you and Mini Moggs 

Kieke::: I'm so sorry to hear your news hun 
But the main thing is you're still having EC and you will get to be PUPO!!!  
Stay strong 

Lots of love and hugs to everyone else 

So:
I had my scan on Wednesday and the man thinks I may have a fibroid in my Uterus.... 
But I have to go back this morning to see if he can confirm it... 
Then yesterday work called and they're offering me NOTHING!! 
So my Union Rep has said to appeal and that, that should give them a tiny kick but I'm not sure 
Needless to say I haven't told DH as things are "awkward" at the moment with him worrying about getting the remainder of the money together..
So yesterday I applied for a loan......Yes I know it was silly but I was and am panicking 
I haven't told him and only will if I get it.....I find out today if I have.. 
Today's going to be a weird day for me but let's hope something good comes out of it 
I will pop on later to see how you all are and to say what's happened...

So sorry that I've not been on but I'm sure you all understand 

Have a good day today girls


----------



## sfg29

Morning peeps!

Lionel Ritchie Jenni!

Just quickly popping on to wish Kazzeee the best of luck today! Got everything crossed for you and sending you lots of sticky vibes!

Hi and waves to everyone, hope everyone have a lovely day today and I'll catch up with personals tonight.

Happy Friday! Xxx


----------



## Kieke

Yeah kazzzee! So pleased for you! Will be thinking of you even more this morning!  
They will be placing back super embies!     

I did not have a hysto before I started, only a baseline scan. The polyp only developed after I started stimming.

mogg - I assumed they would fertilize as normal but you got me thinking! I hope they do since that way at least I know what we are dealing with embie wise.... I just phoned the clinic to ask and they will ring me back later this morning.
The consultant actually told me the same - he just returned from a conference in Lisbon where they spoke about this. Apparently some consultants are in favour of making it standard procedure. So that's hopeful!

jenni - woohoo, another song I know! For some reason I have these lyrics in my head this morning: 'have a baby by me be a millionaire'!
So sorry to hear about the potential fibroid, did this come up on a routine scan?
And big poo  that work has come back with a negative... Does your union rep say they have to offer something or can they actually refuse?

I can totally understand you are not in the best of moods at the moment.
Stay strong and hang in there.    

Hello to everyone else! Almost weekend....


----------



## kazzzee

Checking on quickly to let you all know: I'm done!!! I had three put back (must be crazy). One had hatched! Grade 6, one grade 5, and one straggler that they didn't think would implant but couldn't freeze. Seemed better to put it back than  get a negative and wonder what if... So now I'm PUPO!!!


----------



## sfg29

Yikes Kazzeee! Congrats on being PUPO. I have a good feeling this may be your time xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Kazzzee - o m g ! Triple PUPO! That's amazing, well done little embabies, hope they are getting nice and snuggly    

Kieke - sorry about the delay, but deffo agree about the fact that more evidence supports FETs now. My clinic freeze on day 5 and have really good rates because your body is more rested. Good luck  

Sfg - hello, are you still peeing on sticks?? I lose track, my brain is a sieve  

Jen - grrrrrrrr, your employer is an idiot   and don't worry about the fibroid, all the best people have them, it's a sign of intelligence and beauty  

Hope everyone else is ok  

I had to go back to the GP about my boob lump and have to go and pay a visit to the boob cruncher in a few weeks, and might have to have a biopsy done of it whilst I'm there...  I'm not worried about the lump, I know it's a fibroadenoma, I'm just not looking forward to having my boob poked and prodded by a nasty needle - I'm brave with lady garden stuff, and a wimp with everything else!  

Xxx


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee I'm so pleased for you! I have a very good feeling about this as well!   
Now time for you to chill out and relax. xx

Just spoke to the clinic and they will fertilize the eggs first. That's a relieve! 
Booked a hotel for Sunday so getting all hyped up and ready for EC.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello ladies,

Kazzeeee- well done on being pupo! That's excellent! Now you have to relax and chill out! Watch comedies and look after that embies!

Cloudy- eeee lass you have a lot going on my dear! I hope it's over with quickly and painlessly for you! 

Jennie-   My lovely buddy, you are the best and I'm sorry things aren't plain sailing either for you. Hope the scan went ok today?

Kieke- good luck for Monday! Can't believe how much I've missed!!!

Afm- consultation went well with Greek clinic I'm actually impressed with them!!! They do not want my tube out they want it clipping as I have low egg reserve having it out could make me go into menopause sooner! I'm actually quite relieved because I have had it with nhs. So am looking privately now. Plus I don't think it will be as dangerous as tube is stuck to bowel. My poor dh is beside himself thinking about money! But we will be ok. His worrying isn't justified at the moment.

Also- my afternoon tea fiasco- well I complained and they have booked us in for a complimentary afternoon tea and want to show us the best service they can offer!!!! I can't wait!!!

Hope everyone ok! Xx


----------



## kazzzee

That sounds like good news Fifty, I'm glad the consultation went well and that you are feeling positive  

Kieke good luck for Sunday  it all happens so quickly in the end doesn't it. Seems like no time since you started stimming! And you'll be ready for your frosties super quick as well. At least you can take some time to relax and be super healthy while you are waiting. I lapsed a bit between egg collection and implantation and ate a double decker the other day, the horror!!!

Cloudy good luck with that appointment. We do have to put up with a lot don't we! Did the doctor say anything about signing you off for longer?

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. I hope I'll have good news for you all on 27 July which is OTD. Ten days time! Whatever happens this cycle has been in a different league to my NHS cycle in Janurary. So different!!! 

And as for the grading - the hatched blasto was a 6BA (6 is the highest it can be), then a blasto at 5BB, and one at 4bccd. Not that I know what any of that actually means


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee::: I hope you have six spare bedrooms!!! 
After everything you've gone through you could end up with them all dividing and having sextuplets!! 
Yay.....PUPO>>>PUPO>>>PUPO   

Kieke::: Yay for you hun 
I pleased for you that they will freeze them at embryo stage   

Cloudy::: Oh hun....don't worry about the booby crusher....but just don't take your foof out to try and distract them!! 
You'll be fine....   

Filthy::: Brilliant news from your new clinic as well hun....I bet you feel sooooo relieved!!

Yes I am taking it to the appeal stage but I'll see what happens but hey it's "M" so not holding my breath!
So they found a 14mm fibroid on the uterine wall top left if you're facing me..
I've emailed my clinic so will just have to wait for a reply to see if I can still go ahead!! 

Anyway!!....off to make some lunch cos DH is here so I'm a bit limited to what I can do right now but promise to catch up soon...


----------



## kazzzee

Lol Jenni. If that happens I'll have to sell my story to the Daily Mail like your sis


----------



## ustoget

Kazzee      
Co brats on bring pupo and wow great headings.. 6 means hatching and 5 means it started to hatch, the first number is inner cell mass a means many cells- c very few and third is trophectoderm layer (outer layer) a is Mandy cells and c is very few so AMAZING !!
Mine were 5bb and 4ba so your are much better than mine   next set of twins on our lucky thread !!??

Kieke sorry for your delay u must be frustrated but yes fets are looked soon as a positive now. My clinic has the same success rate with both. I didn't have much luck but I think that was because of embryo quality and also I felt like I ovulated twice so maybe the timings were wrong. I wouldn't recommend a medicated fet to make sure it's the correct timing as all mine were natura fet were they just got popped in afte ri got my positive pos.

Jenni- grrrr what is nothing going right for u at the mo. I'm sorry, I wish we could all meet up outside a misprision with banner and riot until they gave u what u deserve!!  And a fibroid FFS well get the bull**** out the way now and then it will be Al good in October. By the way my old boss had about 5 on her uterus and didn't want her womb removed to went down the (brain dead can't think of the word) herbal medicine and gave up coffee and she shrunk them down herself so might be worth looking into diet and herbs ??

Cloudy- another one not getting the limbo luck. Boob! Needle ! Yep no thanks! But my mum has had it and she's a complete cry baby so u will be fine. 

Fifty - great news u don't have to have your tube removed. And so happy u liked your clinic, was that serum or a different one ?
Hi sfg, Oscar, Moggs and anyone else I missed. Hope your all well!!


----------



## sfg29

Evening all

Wow Kazzeee your embies sounds great      I'm so excited for you and I hope your 2ww will pass quickly.

Jenni, I'm so sorry about work and the bloody fibroid.  I wish I could take all the crap away from you and I   the fibroid doesn't affect the your upcoming tx.

Kieke, sorry about the delay it must so frustrating especially being so close to transfer.  However it's a good thing they did find it as you don't want it to affect your chances after investing so much in the cycle.

Ustoget - sounds to me your DH was very remorseful about what happened and I'm sure he won't do it again.  

Cloudy - good luck with the appointment and the boob cruncher!  It's funny how we feel about our parts of the body being poked and prodded, for me I can deal with it but anything to do with the dentist I get clammy!  Yes I am still peeing on stick and it's for the uNK cells test. I spoke with Kerri today, Prof Quenby's assistant and she thinks I might be ovulating late or had ovulated early as I suspected but to rule it out she me told to keep testing til Monday to know for sure.  However, as I am still getting faint lines everyday, she suggests we base the calculation on my normal cycle of 28 days and I'm booked in to see prof Quenby next Friday.  I think you should give Kerri a call if you want this test and you can self refer like I have done so no need to see your GP.  The cost is £360 which includes an hr consultation, the biopsy and a phone consultation of the results.

Fifty - glad your consultation went well, does that mean you have made a decision on a clinic?  Know what you mean about the difference between NHS and private tx, I just wished I spent more time researching which clinic to go with when I was on NHS cycle.  I chose Care Northampton based on a recommendation of a friend and it was the closest clinic.  Bourn clinic was an option but I ruled it out due to distance which is ridiculous now in hindsight considering I am having tx with Gennet in Prague!

AFM, excited about getting my appointment with Prof Quenby next week as I finally feel I am one step closer to my FET in Oct if all goes to plan.  Mogg, Ustoget and Kazzeee, I find your comments about FET interesting as I haven't considered exploring the option of a natural FET.  I just assume I will have to take some drugs in the cycle.  I have 4x 3day frosties at 8 cells grade 1-2 (with 1 being the best) to play with so not sure whether to defrost 2 and put them back as they are or risk taking them to blast.  Lots to think about I guess as I know Oct is around the corner.

Hi to Oscar and Andade, hope you two are well?

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

I think four eight cell is good sfg. It's easy for me to say now, but if you can get to blast it's worth it because the chance of it working is greater, but that's only really because you weed out the ones that wouldn't make it (so you might have less by day 5)... I'd do the research, not sure what's best for freezing.


----------



## sfg29

That's exactly my thought Kazzeee, I just don't want to waste my time or money on a transfer if they are destined not to implant.  I guess if all them didn't make it to blast then it would be worth knowing there and then, then to go through the hope of the 2ww.


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Loves 

Kazzee::: How are you feeling today??....I hope you're taking it easy!!! 

SFG::: Aw thanks hunny I'll be OK...x
But excellent news about your appointment next week! 
God hun it's all going to be going soooo fast soon!!

Ustoget::: You're a little sweetie and I know that you'd do a one woman protest for me but I'll be OK....
I actually don't drink that much tea and coffee but I do have a newly acquired taste for Chai Latte's!! 
With ref to the fibroid.....like you said fingers crossed the clinic will still let me go ahead but we'll see 

Big Hugs to all of you other gorgeous ladies   

So.......after finding out the news yesterday we went food shopping and as we all no food shopping is a private affair that is not generally to be shared with your DH!!
He freaked out cos I spent £30 over what I normally spend and went in a total huff with me which made things awkward when we went to his Mothers as he is "Golden Boy" so she just assumes it's my fault he's in a mood!!
Anyway.....we get home and he say's he's taking the dog for a walk while I unpack the shopping...
Literally 2mins later I get a text....." Your funds are now in your account!" 
SHXT!!!!!!!.....so I'm running around calling the bank and transferring it to my savings account before he see's it!!
I am stumped!!...I am going to wait and see what happens with the appeal first and then cross that bridge.
But I now can't book flights cos I don't no if I can do tx!!! 

So our song for today girls is this........................
" I remember when.....I remember....I remember when I lost my mind.......there was something so pleasant about that place....."    

Have a good day everyone


----------



## mogg77

Morning Jenni and everyone-Ceelo green crazy!! A very fitting song for more than a few of us I'd say! Gotta run, sat here typing while shaving my legs and drinking a smoothie ready for work and it's not working out too well so catch up later, just a quick congrats to Kazzzeee and her triplets of embies! Xx


----------



## kazzzee

I think my two week obsession will be things I can and can't do, things to improve chances, that sort of thing. I got pineapple and then started worrying that rather than aid implantation it can cause miscarriage, probably neither is true  I figure a tiny bit a day can just be a nice treat. I'm keeping my feet warm with socks, and my tummy warm with a pillow. Tying not to over exert myself - sitting down when washing up may have been more difficult than standing though! I think I don't want to get to test date and think that I did anything I shouldn't have. 

Those of you who've been here in 2ww-town before what are your tips? I'm new to this place! 

A more positive two week wait challenge is I've come up with fun things to do over the next few days,positive things that will give me something to look forward to. And make the time go faster...

Mogg, How did seal become ceelo green  

Jenni, you'll have to fess up at some point. Maybe oh is just worried about the money and this will put his mind at rest? I'd show him you have thought of a strategy to pay it all off though. And that the monthly amount will be ok for you x


----------



## oscar13

Sorry been AWOL....another attack of the migraines!!

Flying visit for now. I knew Crazy, just too slow.

Jen I am sorry your work are being a*ses!! Really hope you can appeal or something

Kazzzee....my 2ww I ate plenty of Brazil nuts, mixed seeds, beetroot. Took Omega 4 and B vitamins to aid progesterone. Congratulations on your embies - they are better quality than mine were. Feeling really positive for you! Xxx

Love to everyone, at work now so will try to catch up fully on everyone's news later xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee :::: You don't know my other half hun!!.... he's not the easiest to talk to!!!.... thing is I never lie to him!!!.... I'll come clean when the times right!!
With ref to 2ww.....
No hot baths
Don't over heat yourself cos it's warmer in your tummy.
No strenuous exercise. 
Can't think of any more but I think you should tell your DH that you can't iron!! 

Well done girls it is "Crazy!!".... that Ceelo or whatever his name is!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Think that song suits you jenni! Crazy lady! X


----------



## jenni01

Erm "Pot....Kettle!"....comes to mind Filthy


----------



## andade

Morning Limbolanders! 

How is everyone?  Sorry that I've been a bit AWOL!  Lots been happening and hopefully, I can remember what I've read on the last few pages!

Jenni - So sorry to heat that you are going through a few issues at the moment. 
Is your union rep based at work?  Is s/he liaising with divisional/regional rep?  As they often tend to have more clout with senior management and have more knowledge of how things can progress.  Hope it gets sorted out soon, as I know what it's like when work issues are hanging over you.
Hope the eventual discussion with DH goes well. 
Your fibroid is quite small and they might not remove it at that size, unless its submucosal which is in the cavity of the womb.  I had 10 intra mural fibroids and only had five removed.  I agree with Cloudy, I've two surgeries for fibroids so her theory must be true!  
Lots of    to you, x
By the way, I so wold have got that song today! 

Kazzee! - Congratulations on being PUPO!  
You have some fantastic quality embies!  I've got my fx for you. 
Really hope that the 2ww doesn't drive you crazy and that you look after yourself. 

Kieke - Wow, you've reached EC so quickly! I can understand your disappointment at the possible delay to ET but on my clinics thread quite a few women seem to be having FET at the moment and there has been a few BFPs in the past couple of weeks.  This is opposed to the BFNs that were being posted with fresh transfers.  So there does seem to be something to say for FETs.

Fifty - Glad you got the complimentary afternoon tea to make up for the ruined one. See, you don't ask and you don't get. 
Good that you don't have to remove your tubes.  
How's the bedroom project going?  Nearly finished?

Sfg- Glad that things are moving along and your appointment is just around the corner.  Hopefully, it will give you some answers. 

Cloudy - Sorry about the fibroadenoma!  Hope that the procedure isn't as traumatic as it sounds. 
Hope you are starting to feel better and that work is not stressing you too much.

Moggs - Your multi-tasking is to be commended. Just hope that you aren't doing as much while tatooing, although that would be impressive if a little disturbing!  

OScar -Sorry the migraines are bad again! 
Hope you get some release and can relax a bit.

Ustoget - Hope you are well!

AFM - - I went back to work on Wednesday! I was mainly sorting stuff out on my first day back and then I had to go to the mall to get some cards and gifts.  By the time I got home, I was exhausted and my back and waist were hurting plus I had a headache!  Needless to say I fell asleep at a decent time but awoke at 2:30 am and then couldn't go back to sleep, so I was awake for for four hours until I had to get up! 
The next two days were much better and everyone has been so lovely.  I've never had so many hugs!

Last day yesterday and people were so generous with my collection and I was a bit overwhelmed, especially as there were quite a few people leaving so lots of collections!  I tried to hold it together for my speech but did shed a a couple of tears when my friend did a speech about me. I was quite dignified though, dabbing my tissue  on one eye!  I  then spent the afternoon/eve in the pub, escorted a colleague home and went to bed around 2:30am!  

Needless to say, I had a lie in and Im looking forward to the new chapter in my life! 

Hope I didn't miss anyone out and  everyone else is ok! 

Weather looks really nice today,so I hope that you all get to enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Kieke

Fifty - that's great news about not having to remove your tube! I take it you had a consultation over the phone? 
Was the NHS appointment you are waiting for for the tube removal?
And well done on the complimentary tea, if you don't ask....  

Cloudy - good luck with your appointment! I can imagine you are not looking forward to the boob crush machine...  

kazzee - only indulged on a double decker?  
Yes, one of the small positives is that I can go back to my bootcamp training! Will remain as healthy as possible and will continue with all the supplements.

Last time I had ET on a Saturday and I went back to work on Monday. Took it easy, drank pineapple juice/ate Brazil nuts, no heavy lifting/hot baths/swimming/exercise but carried on as normal. So did all the cooking and washing up (we don't iron though).
Your embies are of excellent quality so it's looking good for you!

jenni - I do hope that you'll find out soon if you can go ahead as planned.   
Tricky situation with the loan... I do all the finances and shopping so can hide as much as needed!
Hope your DH is fine about it when you tell him. It's all for a greater good!  
And another song I guessed! I'm getting better 

ustoget- my clinic has the same success rate as well. Did you mean to say you would or wouldn't recommend a medicated FET?

sfg - We might be having our FET around the same time! Have to brush up on my knowledge about FET, it's all new to me.
So in your opinion, if an embie doesn't make it to blasto does that mean it would not have made it inside either? 

Oscar - hope the migraines settle soon!  

andade - yes it's gone super quick! I'm at peace about the freezing, nothing I can do about it anyway.
Glad you had a nice send off. For a second I thought you said you had to be escorted home!  
Not much sunshine here but enough wind to dry the washing...

So had my final scan this morning, smallest follicle 11 mm and largest 21 (14 in total) so I'm hoping for some good eggs! 
Requested the latest slot possible for Monday - the clinic just phoned to say I need to be there for 10.45! So I might cancel the hotel for tomorrow... 
This means I have to trigger at 23.30 so better set my alarm because I will for sure be asleep!

I also got to see the main consultant who told me I should be able to have the hysto in 4/5 weeks. He also told me they only do medicated FET's (similar to long protocol) so I don't seem to have a choice. 

Slightly bored at the moment, I'm itching to cut the grass but have been instructed by my DH to leave it for now!


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke I think a medicated FET is a bit different to the tones of oestrogen they pump into us during a IVF cycle, they will be trying to get your hormones to the best level for transfer. Rather than having oestrogen over 10,000 at that point you'll be much more normal, compared to an IVF cycle, that's what we mean. So even if it's medicated that's fine, it's giving your body time to clear out the stims though first


----------



## Cloudy

Afternoon Limbolanders  Love you! [in the style of Hannah from Love Island if anyone watched it!]

Filthy - glad your consultation went well and you have a new plan, hopefully things will get moving for you now 

Kazzzee - fortunately my GP signed me off for another 2 weeks so at least I can relax a bit. Ooh, my boob crusher appointment is the same date as your OTD, hopefully it's a lucky day all round! Hmm, advice for the 2ww...water, walking, healthy food, nice treats and don't worry because as long as you are not sky diving, taking heroin, or getting drunk you are doing the right thing for your embabes. People put a lot of pressure on themselves to do x, y and z. The cycle i got a BFP was when I kind of thought "sod it" and had a few McDs brekkies and some nice cake (I ate healthily, but didn't go mad) 

Sfg - good luck next week. I had the details from Katy but I might give her a call and see what she says x

Oscar, Mogg & Ustoget - hope you and the little ones are all ok and not too sweaty! 

Jen - hope the MILs wasn't too painful and well done hiding the money, anyway you aren't fibbing, just not telling him a secret, it's different. Really hope you get it sorted 

Andade - glad you had a good few days back. Is that it now, have you left work? I hope you are taking it easy, not doing everything at a 1000mph all the time! 

Kieke - your numbers sound great. I have to do medicated FETs and they aren't too bad. I down reg with buserline injections for a few weeks, then have a scan and add in progynova tablets, have another scan, and then start pessaries and have transfer. It doesn't mess with your hormones too much and my first time was a breeze and really easy. The second time was more problematic for me, but that was because of my stupid body. Good luck for trigger 

AFM - decided to book our FET planning meeting with the clinic, but decided to delay it until after boob crushing has been done. Although I really want this lump out, it's hurting and getting more annoying - although I obviously don't want another operation/GA, but fibroadenomas are due to estrogen so I wonder if the clinic would want it out too before my FET, especially as on my last FET I had real bad estrogen problems and they apparently get worse during pregnancy and that's the last thing I would want if I actually did manage to get pregnant! Especially as we are increasingly convinced this will probably we our last time, my body is too tired of it all I think!

I hope everyone is ok, sorry if I missed anyone!

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
I'm up as the dog seems to have an upset tummy!!!....so I figured just stay up instead of up down...up down etc.....

Andade::: That sound's like they gave you a wonderful send off hun!!!....so what is it you're going to be doing now?
It is the regional rep that I have from the union and it's him that said to take it to appeal.....so just following what he say's tbh..
Just hope it doesn't take to much longer!! 

Kieke::: Eeeh god you'll be having your egg collection tomorrow hun   
Is it me or is time just seeming to fly by!!
I'm the same as you as in the finances at home but on a Friday is when he get's paid so it's the only time he really takes notice.....hence the panic!!
But fx it will sort itself out! 

Cloudy::: How's you my love?....I really hope and pray that your FET works for you hun    
You need to regain some of your emotional strength now and get your positivity flowing!!!

Oscar:::: I'm so sorry you keep having these horrible migraines 
Is there anything that you can take safely or have they recommended anything?

Moggs.....Kazzee....Ustoget.....SFG....Filthy......and everyone else 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## kazzzee

I wrote a long post and it disappeared  

Andade I was curious about you being off and then going back and leaving. Were you made redundant? What's the plan? Are you taking time off for IVF now?

Cloudy glad you've got more time off. Now keep thinking positive. Good luck for the boob appointment. 

Oscar! Those migraines. Have you been given anything to help? Any idea if they will go before 9 months is up? 

Jenni and everyone else, hope you are enjoying a sunny Sunday! 

We've already been up to London for my blood test to see how progesterone is doing. I'm knackered! We drove and everything so I shouldn't be this tired, but I think it's the meds. We're going to get a nice Sunday lunch in a favourite pub now


----------



## andade

Morning all! 
Hope everyone is fine!

Kieke - I'm quite good with alcohol, even though I did have mixture of red and white wine, rum and coke and Bulmers!  That wasn't the intended mix but got drinks bought for me, I think with ulterior motives! 
Although the person I escorted home is usually worse for wear and I've done that duty before.
Good timing for EC.  I know a lot of ladies have to get to my clinic for 7:30. 
DH is right about leaving the grass for now. I'd use this time to take it a bit easier. 

Cloudy - I've left work now, although I'm popping in tomorrow to sort out some resources and pick up my stuff. I am trying to pace myself but having only three days to sort everything out meant I needed to work quickly and get things done! I did take my time in the pub! 
I hope you can get the fibroadenoma sorted out soon.  It's so unfortunate that you seem to be having one procedure after another.  Hopefully that will be it and then you won't have to worry about it through treatment. 

Jenni - Jenni, I was soo touched by all their comments and they are wonderful people.  Some are my friends, not just colleagues so at lest I'll keep in contact. l I'm not sure what's next Jenni, as because I was at home recuperating from surgery I couldn't do any job hunting, so I've just started.  Technically my contract ends at the end of August, so I've got two months of salary still to come.
I'm glad you have the regional rep. I hope it all clears up soon, as it's just another added stress! 

Kazzee - I work in a school, so term finished on Friday but you are employed  until the end of August.  I resigned - long story!
I'm looking at jobs now but I can do agency work if I don't get anything permanent.  Although I'm also looking at non - school jobs as well.  I think I want to have a holiday though before I start treatment and have seen some good deals, especially as I'm not restricted to the school holiday dates for the first time in years.
Thought you were getting a bit of a reprieve from your early morning journies to ARGC!  Poor you! 
Rest up after lunch.

AFM - Couldn't sleep as I wasn't in a good place, so listened to music to brighten my mood.  Ed and Sam kept making me sad,so I downloaded a RnB Throwback Compilation album at 2 in the morning and that made me feel better until 4:15!  
Still listening to it now! 

Hope everyone else is having a good Sunday, x


----------



## mogg77

Afternoon girls   hope you're  enjoying the sun, just back from roasting myself in my ma&pas garden, knackered now. 
Jenni sorry to hear m are being a*ses about it, did anything positive come of it disregarding the compo for work lost? Hope you are able to change their minds without sucking too much energy into it, you'll be needing that for your cycle soon enough! As for the loan, it's nice to just have as backup to take the pressure off, can you pay back early if not needed?
Kazzzeee so they are still monitoring you, that's good. Can't give any tips really on tww, just don't put too much store by symptoms as on my tww thread people were driving themselves mad with them and tbh there was no real pattern regarding who got bfps/bfns that I could see. I did eat pineapple and Brazil's but just to feel I was doing something, and don't worry about stressing as that clearly made no difference in my case!
Andade enjoy your time off and your hols, hope you find something job wise you are happy with now you've time to look.
Sorry about your poor head Oscar, are you working too?? Must be hard, I never had a migraine but my dad suffers with them, they don't look a lot of fun!
Kieke good luck tomorrow for your egg collection, your numbers sound promising!
cloudy hope your doing ok and are able to relax now doc has given you another two weeks breather, good luck on evil boob machine, you don't get it easy do you?? Really will be hoping  so hard for you on your fet!
Afm, I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, and find out sex if all goes well. I know I'll cry, I'm bursting into tears a lot right now, I think I am having a delayed reaction, my mum thinks I've been in shock the last few months. That combined with pregnancy hormones I guess. Just feel so sad, but looking forward to my convention next week and holiday with my sisters in August, plus I may go back to Ireland if I can fit it in septembertime to see his family again.
Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## kazzzee

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Mogg - and you cry if you need to, no point bottling anything up, you've been through so much! And we are all here to give you a big hug  

I agree re symptom spotting, I really think its nonsense that you can detect any pregnancy symptoms that early. The problem is when you start obsessing about symptoms that suggest AF is arriving - or that implantation isn't happening (I was having a bit of a sinus reaction and worrying that it was my immune system rejecting the embryo...) 

Andade - ah, a teacher, now it all makes sense! You really need to try and get your sleeping patterns sorted out though!


----------



## mogg77

Thanks kazzee   x
Well I had period style cramps throughout- but then others didn't! But it's very easy to start to obsess, after all there's no escaping it as the all feelings are going on right there within your body, along with lots of mad hormones! So I guess staying busy is the best advice of all- within reason!


----------



## sfg29

Evening y'all hope everyone has had a lovely weekend?

Mogg - bless you hun it's understandable you're kinda emotional these days, you've been through a lot!    A holiday with your sisters and a break in Ireland sounds like just the tonic you need.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow and enjoy your convention!

Kazzeee - I'm not surprised you're knackered with all this running around London!  Hope you had a nice sunday lunch?  My advice for the 2ww - avoid Dr Google at all costs and try not to over analyse every twinge and 'symptoms'.  I know it's hard but trust me it's not worth stressing over, just need to relax and focus on your embies implanting.  Do you think you're going to test early?  

Jenni - hope things are well with you and DH?  Have you fessed up yet?  Perhaps you can justify the food shop was more than usual is due to the fertility rich food your body needs for your upcoming tx?  

Kieke - good luck with EC tomorrow - I have everything crossed that you will have a bumper crop of eggs 

Andade - sounds like you had a good send off with work.  Enjoy your time off in the summer hols and I hope you find a job soon - sometimes it's good to move on and look forward to a new challenge.  I quit my job after my failed NHS cycle last Sept due to stress and my bxtch of a boss which funnily enough I found out last week she's been sacked!  So I take RnB throwback album is good then?  I quite fancy getting it as it's my kind of music.

Oscar - sorry hun you're still getting these horrible migraines, sending you lots of   and fx they will go away soon.

Cloudy - glad to hear you've been signed off, I hope you can have this time to get yourself together.  I hope you get the fibroadenomas sorted out.  Will let you know how I get on with prof Quenby's appointment.

Fifty and Ustoget - hope you both are well?

AFM, well I finally got a big fat dark pink line yesterday on my ov stick!  Never been so happy to see it!  Going to email the clinic to see if I can move the appointment from Friday to the following Monday.  Had a lovely day out in Cambridge today with SIL, her BF and their son as SIL was doing the 10k race for life.  Felt a bit sorry for our nephew as we dragged him around the city, he's only 3 and half and we basically walked about 3 miles today so as soon as he got in the car to go home, he was out like a light.  Although he did perk up when we turned up at the Hotel Chocolat factory shop on the way home 

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Sorry ladies, hope to get back in the swing of things soon but for now a flying visit......

Kieke, good luck for tomorrow honey! I am keeping my fingers crossed for lots of beautiful juicy eggs x

Mogg, hope all goes well with the scan tomorrow. It will be beautiful seeing mini mogg again. Can't wait to hear how you get on. Sorry you are feelimg so emotional but totally understandable, it had to catch up with you at some point. Just remember Mr Mogg is always there watching over you and will be so proud of how you are doing xxxx

Kazzzee, the 2ww is so hard isn't it. Avoid symptom spotting....all I really felt was like AF was coming with some cramping. Keep listening to Zita every day and talking to your embies (I named them and talked to them all the time! X

Cloudy really sorry to read your update!  Hope the boob cruncher goes OK xxx

Sfg, whoopwhoop for the OV at last! X

Lovely Jenni, filthy, Ustoget, Andade and all, hope you have had wonderful weekends xxx


----------



## Buttercup89

Evening, miscarried 2 weeks ago at 5 weeks + 3 it has been emotionally heartbreaking, I bled for 8 days but other than that just been very focused on when my husband and I want to go back for our 2nd cycle.

Today I have been having sharp pain on my right ovary having checked my calendar it would be about the time I'm due to ovulate. Wishful thinking we may get a natural pregnancy but sadly with a low amh and hubby has aszoospermia.

I have 11 weeks to get as fertility healthy as possible again and was wondering if others have done anything differently or plan to. I would personally like to do acupuncture sessions as well as find a supplement suitable for egg quality. Both my two eggs received were immature but matured the next day. I really want to avoid this.


----------



## jenni01

2 Posts today and the 1st one is just for "Our Mogg"  

Today you're going to see yours and Mr Moggs baby again!!.....and you're going to find out the sex of the baby!!!.....how exciting for you 
But I know that through your strength and your smiles that you show the world there is and always will be a deep sadness in your heart..
If I could I would take away that pain for you and replace it with the happiness that should be there instead......but I can't and I'm truly sorry 
But know this......we may all be friends on here but speaking for myself and I actually believe all of the other girls......that if you ever needed us we would be there at your side 
Nobody will ever replace Mr Mogg hun but he's given you the most precious thing and that is his child for you to continue to pour your love into and to tell him/her about his/her amazing Daddy and the loving relationship that brought him/her into this world.
It's OK to cry hun......it's OK to be mad.....it's OK to laugh......it's OK to be you 

Enjoy the scan today hun......


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning 

Kieke::: Good luck with your EC today hun     

Buttercup::: I'm sorry for your recent loss hun..... 
There's some fab girls on here with lot's of dietary stuff you may like!!

Cloudy::: Hope you're feeling OK today hun 

SFG::: Oh I'm chuffed you had a nice day!!....and congratulations on the line!! 
No not fessed up yet!!....but like Moggs said I could settle up early if work comply! 

Hello to everyone else 

I still have a poorly dog today.....going to keep an eye on her so I couldn't do many personals sorry!!
I took my first BCP yesterday!!!....I figured it was best to just in case we still get the go ahead!!

Have a good day


----------



## kazzzee

Hi buttercup. I have been having acupuncture for a few months and i found it has really improved my periods and regulated things, so I'm convinced of its benefits. I also take lots of supplements - mainly fish oil (omega 3 is very important), multivitamin, vitamin c, coq10 (switched recently to ubiquinol which is a slightly better variant). Eat healthily and no gluten and dairy (at I'm intolerant but some avoid these for fertility reasons).  Ustoget also cut out sugar but I really struggled with that one. I also avoid any chemicals - so organic cleaning products and washing products, and organic make up. And I try and eat organic food where I can. I'm not just going to these lengths for fertility but also because I find it helps me manage my endometriosis - which is essentially fed by oestrogen so I avoid any chemicals that mimic oestrogen hence going organic. 

Hope doggie is ok Jenni xxx

Good luck Kieke!!!!!

I'm going back to work for the first time in three weeks!!! I've feel like I need to be occupied now and around people who will keep my mind off my uterus!!! Hard bit is answering questions from those who think I was just off recovering from an operation. I don't like lying!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Good luck kieke and moggs today  

Jenni sorry to hear about pooch! 

Hi to everyone short but sweet as in a rush! Xx


----------



## violeta

Hi ladies, room for one more? My fifth round of IUI failed. Not doing treatment this month as am letting my body neutralise, ready for IVF which I'm hoping we get a place on in August. We're going to try naturally this month but we both know it's very unlikely that'll work but giving it a shot anyway.
So scared that the BFP cycle which ended in miscarriage was my only chance even though I know that's not true. Surrounded by people who are parents-to-be who had no struggled whatsoever and am sick of people telling me to relax. 

Anyway - am on holiday in Spain at the moment so at least the next few weeks will be in a better climate than Denmark has been!


----------



## Kieke

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! Typing from the back of a cab so no personals for now...
They collected 11 eggs! Just hope that the majority will be mature and will fertilise!
If we have enough to work with we'll use the embryoscope but agreed to decide tomorrow. Will only go for it if we have 6 embies...

Mega hungry! Hospital changed procedure re food after treatment. Got 2 poxy biscuits! Another hour till we're home!
Also had to wait 45 mins for taxi to turn up so not very chill at the moment. Put my headphones on and listening to some cheesy soul & R&B. 

Mogg hope your scan went well! Have been thinking about you today xx


----------



## mogg77

Kieke that's fantastic! Have everything crossed for your result tomorrow!
Thanks for kind words girls, Jenni that was a lovely post and made me smile this morning.
Just back from scan and all good, they had a trainee doing scan so was extra long appointment and I ended up with 8 different photos for free! We are having a little boy  I'm seeing a little spiky Mohican and combats just like his daddy!

Viloleta and buttercup welcome, buttercup so sorry to hear of your miscarriage. For egg quality, much like fiftyshades I took coq10, omega 3, then prgnacare conception and lots of green smoothies with kiwi, apple juice, bee pollen and spinach. Not scientific that I just concocted it after reading stuff on here people tried!
Violeta the just relax things is so irritating, it's like they are saying its your own fault for being a stress head! I also hated 'maybe it's just not meant to be"! You don't say that with any other medical problem, you bl*#dy fight it! I like reading http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308336.0 it's a great thread.
Jenni how is your little lady, or b**ch rather! Hope she is feeling better?


----------



## Cloudy

Mogg -   brilliant news about Baby Mogg, I bet Mr Mogg is up there over the moon  

Kieke - well done honey,   for lovely embabies at your fert report tomorrow  

Violeta - sorry for your struggles, but you're very welcome here and we will look after you. I love Spain, hope you are having a good time! Ooh, and I think you are our first international limbolander!  

Kazzzee - I hope work was ok and that you didn't have to deal with too many questions! Also, I would say a 20inch needle piercing your vaginal wall multiple times kind of is an operation so you aren't really lying  

Jen - ooh, bcp, things are moving for you! Hope the poorly pooch is a bit better  

Buttercup - welcome honey! So sorry for your loss   I think you should have a few weeks treating yourself, you deserve it after all you have been through   Lots of ladies like Rebecca Fett's book It starts with an Egg (or something like that!)  

Oscar - hope your head is better today  

Sfg - I'm really pleased you had a lovely weekend and brilliant news about your OV sticks. Hope they moved the date for you  

Andade - I hope you managed to sleep a bit better last night  

I hope anyone that I've missed, or anyone who is lurking, is ok  

AFM - had my first homemade smoothie today, yes, that is as exciting as my life gets right now...  

Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Cloudy- I hope you made a really good smoothie! I've gone on to alpro soya chocolate drink blended with frozen Black Forest berries... It's beautiful!!

Just a quick one as absolutely shattered! But going private is definitely the way forward for operation. Going to cost a small fortune but I think it will be worth it! 

They can fit me in for consultation this week! And look for surgery in next six weeks. I bet they still beat the nhs!!

And dh is on about cycling with Argc again.. No idea where this has come from but it's in his head! 

Sweet dreams ladies x


----------



## mogg77

Hmmm that sounds good fifty! Great news on op, six weeks will fly by.
Cloudy, life on the edge!!


----------



## sfg29

Evening all

Kieke - fantastic numbers hun!  Fx & lots of   that all them fertilise tomorrow.

Mogg - great news about mr mini mogg!  

Buttercup - welcome and so sorry for your loss    Like everyone else mentioned, lots of good quality supplements and just general healthy eating - we all know what's good for us and what's not    I've recently started having acupuncture in preparation for my FET in Oct and I found it quite relaxing, which I guess can only be a good thing.

Violeta - welcome and sorry to hear about your IUI failure.  Good idea about letting your body neutralise before IVF journey and hope you are having a fab holiday.  I love Spain especially Barcelona, we normally go every year for a long weekend break but haven't been since starting IVF last year.  I would also love to go back to Copenhagen too.

Fifty - your smoothie concoction sounds lush, must give a try this week as I love soya milk.  Glad to hear you are finally moving forward with tx, just such a shame you have to go private but like you said, the cost will be worth it.

Jenni - hope your doggy is better?  

Cloudy - making a smoothie is definitely more of an exciting life than me peeing on ov sticks!    The clinic agreed to move my appointment to next Monday.

Kazzeee - how was first day back at work?  I hope you didn't work too hard, you are PUPO after all  

AFM, doing sweet FA and eating slabs of chocolate at moment!  

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Welcome Violeta!

Buttercup, sorry for your loss (((()))). Like the others, for my 2nd cycle I took Omega 3, co-enzyme q10 ubiquinol, vitamin d, 5mg folic acid, had accupincture, cut out caffeine and alcohol and tried to eat as healthily as possible....ate plenty of nuts and seeds and beetroot. 

Mogg, my lovely Mogg! What wonderful news and welcome to Team Blue. I bet Mr Mogg is looking down grinning from ear to ear xxx

Jen, so sorry to hear about your dog, I really hope she feels better soon. Xx

Kieke, again excellent numbers! Keepimg my fingers crossed you get more wonderful news in the morning xx

Filthy, it's gutting when you have to go private rather than being able to rely on the NHS but so long as you reach.ypur goal it will be worth every penny. Hope the time flies for you xx

Cloudy, I get the feeling all our lives were a lot more exciting beforr ttc and IVF took over! But I love a good juice/smoothy xxx

Kazzzee, how was today? X

Hope everyone else is good? Xxx


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Moggs - So pleased that your scan went well! It must be so touching and reassuring.  It's totally understandable feeling emotional as that's part of your process.  
So glad you have the convention and holiday coming up. Lots to look forward to. 
I definitely am going to look for something that I'm happy with, as I've realised that your health and happiness is more important than a job at times.

Kazzee - Im glad that you are trying not to symptom spot.  I can imagine how hard it must be. 
Hopefully work will be a good distraction for a few hours a day at least. 
You have had two procedures and numerous scans, so really you aren't lying and once people hear 'gynaecological procedure', they often don't want further details especially men! 
I don't have a good sleep pattern at the best of times and since the op it's been worse but I had a good sleep last night! 

Sfg29 - I agree about new challenges. I'm quite excited, even though I'm not sure about what my next step is. 
It was the Ministry of Sound RnB Throwback album. You can always check the songs and see if it's for you. Mixture of 90s and lafter.  It just took me back in time, so I was loving it! 💃
Excellent news with the OV! 
Glad you had a nice day yesterday. I love Hotel Chocolat!

Oscar - Hope you're doing ok.

Buttercup  - Welcome and sorry to hear about your recent loss.  
I'm sure some of the others will share their advice. I'm yet to start treatment.

Jenni - Such a lovely touching post for Moggs! It was so heartfelt and shows someone with a big heart.  
I hope doggy feels better soon.

Fifty - Hope you get a good rest and  glad you're getting your surgery sorted out. 
Your smoothie recipe sounds nice. Does the Soya milk have a different taste to regular choc drinks?

Violet a - Welcome!   Sorry about the outcome of your recent treatment. 
Hope you enjoy your holiday and get to recharge.

Kieke  -  Well done your haul! Pray that you get a really positive call tomorrow and that they do their business tonight. 
Sorry post  EC wasn't as positive. Hope you managed to chill out and rest. 

Cloudy - I had a much better sleep  though had some weird dreams!
I like blending natural yoghurt and frozen berries and a bit of honey to make smoothies.  I am going to try and start having fruit and veg smoothies. What kind of smoothies do you make? 

AFM - My friend came around to do my nails. My sister got hers done as well, so we spent  the evening chatting and catching up. 
Think the week and late nights caught up with me as I was knackered when they left and slept for six hours, woke up to go to the loo and went straight back to sleep and woke up at 11 this morning!  Weird dreams though.
Night, nigh, x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Thanks ladies 

I have loads of smoothie recipes if you want any ideas.

For a real treat with the choc one I add peanut butter and choc whey protein!!! It's amazing!!! I like my smoothies thick and with the frozen berries it's almost like ice cream by the time I've finished!! I want that mos rnb throwback album. I used to love love love 90s rnb! It then just went downhill. 

Andade- I find the taste of the soya choc drink nice. I even drink it on its own. I'm cutting down on dairy and bought coconut and almond milk to try to. Rice milk is nice. Hazelnut is lovely.

Sfg- mmmm chocolate. I baked a lime and coconut cake last nite for a charity thing at work today. Dh bought first slice... So I'm going into work with a cake that's 90% in tact!!! 

Kieke- great crop off eggs! Count down to transfer!!!

Oscar, moggs, kazzee ...big hugs hope all is well xxx

Time to get up for a quick 30 min class! Xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girls 

Kieke::: Well done hun   
Filthy::: Morning nutter 

Thanks all for the well wishes for "Lil'B" but last night she took at total turn for the worse and I had to call the emergency vet.
So we where at the vet's at 4am this morning.....he's put her on a drip and if I haven't heard anything by 1pm I have to call them to see how she is..... 

Big hello to everyone sorry for keeping it brief!!


----------



## jenni01

Oh God I'm sorry.....
MOGGS :::: 
Yay hun....xxxxx
And I love you doing his hair all spikey like his Daddy


----------



## mogg77

Thanks jenni--- poor lil'b!!! Let us know how she gets on   I hate our pets being ill you feel so helpless!!


----------



## oscar13

Oh Jenni (((((())))))s. I know justvhow upsetting amd stressful it is when our fur babies get poorly! Really hope she makes a swift recovery. Thinking of you xxxx

Kieke, FC for your update thos morning xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

First day back in the office was ok  Nice to see everyone. No awkward questions. Biggest worry is the door to the office which is really heavy and I don't think I should be trying to open it! I don't think this is connected to that, but by the end of the day I had pain like a stitch on my right side under my ribs. I just asked one of the nurses at ARGC and she reckons it's from the needle and maybe something has bleed a bit. She said to let them know if it gets worse. 

Mogg that's lovely news. Another little man. 

Jenni I do hope lil'b is ok and on the mend. She's in the best place right now. Any idea what's bought his on? 

Fifty I have smoothies made with almond milk and hemp protein - and a banana and some raspberries. Yum! I avoid soya though - not good for endometriosis. I think ARGC is great right now. Great news about getting the op done private. You tried the NHS and it was just a disaster- if you want a job doing you have to do it yourself - not suggesting you clip your own tunes though  

Andade trying not to symptom spot got a whole lot harder when the pain started last night but I know it's all related to the op and Meds not symptoms. 

Just out side the office so I've run out of time for replies now!!! Sorry everyone else will catch up later xxx


----------



## jenni01

"Lil'B" has passed away girls...xx


----------



## mogg77

Oh no!!! Oh Jenni I'm so sorry    poor little mite!  That was so sudden!xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Jenni jenni jenni so sorry my lovely    Xxxx


----------



## Kieke

Hello ladies, sorry, again no personals but I promise I'll make up for it!
Thank you for the well wishes but it's not going that well...
Got THE call to say that out of the 11 collected eggs 8 were mature but only 2 fertilised. We are so gutted....
I'm currently in a beer garden having a pint of cider (classy, I know!) talking things over with my DH.

We both agree that we want to see what quality we are dealing with before we freeze anything. What's the point to get your hopes up and spend more money if you don't know what you are dealing with? They will update tomorrow again but I think we want to wait at least till day 3. Can I please ask you for your honest opinions ladies, should we wait longer?? 

Already decided that for a potential next cycle we need more testing done and my DH might need to have his sperm surgerycly removed. We had to fall back on the frozen sample again this time so all the effort on getting him had been waisted in my opinion (we did not follow a health regime before we froze due to lack of knowledge and advice).

My DH's appointment with the consultant for his back went ok-ish. He proposed something new on wich I will elaborate later. Not going back to work tomorrow, they know about treatment (not too much detail) but will say I reacted bad on sedation or something. Can't bare the thought of receiving bad news whilst at work and need to discuss with DH.

Also prepared to go to ARGC if that's needed but not sure if they can help with sperm problems.
Much love for now xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kieke- did you have Ivf or icsi? I can advise you that Argc will do icsi. They also recommend high dose vit c 1000mg and vit e 400iu

Also they may advise to have sperm DNA fragmentation test done. 

I'm sorry that it's not gone according to plan. See how these two go! You are still in with a chance! Has the sperm been tested for the above test before? What has clinic said about sperm? Pm if you need to xxx


----------



## Kieke

Thanks Fifty, we had ICSI and no they did not do any further tests on my DH's sperm...
Just the initial basic sperm test after which they advised to freeze some and told him to come of the medication he had been using to raise his testosterone level (he took these for over 5 years but not once did anyone tell them that testosterone actually kills your sperm). So ever since we started treatment he's been feeling proper low because of the lack of testosterone in his body, on top of all the other issues/pain he's got.

Yes I know there is still hope and we're not giving up just yet but I feel very strongly about pushing for 5 days to see what happens. Because if they don't make it now they won't make it inside me, correct?

We just need to explore where and how to get the sperm testing done. Defo not staying with the same clinic. Embryologist said today that the only way to find out of its 'bad' eggs or sperm is to use donor egg/sperm and to see if that would influence the result! I though that was rather stupid but who am I?
xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Oh Kieke that's rubbish. I'm sorry! I'd say that if the embryos are 8 cell on day three that suggests that they are good. Whether they would make it to day 5 I can't say - it's a big risk when you have two. Only three of our 7 made it to blastocyst. So the odds are maybe one will make it? It's not necessarily true that if they don't make it to day 5 they won't make it inside your uterus either - it's amazing what they can do in a Petri dish but it's no replacement for a uterus. The real reason they culture to day 5 is if there are enough good ones on day 3 that they can't choose the one that stands out as best. And because you have two there probably won't be a contest as they'd put both back anyway. 

As for ARGC, I think that their embryologists are very good. So with icsi at ARGC perhaps you'd see an even better fertilisation rate. One of the girls in cycling with - her husband has a few issues too and they had icsi and got a good number of embryos. I know his problem won't be the same as your hubbies, but it shows that they do deal with sperm issues. Maybe look into what they would do. Get a consultation - you have to pay but it would give you some more info. The only issue is they may not be able to carry out any surgery on your OH because of his medical issues. But perhaps you could organise that somewhere else? 

Stay positive though. You only need one egg and you have two embryos and they both might be your future children xxx

And Jenni I'm so sorry about lil'b  what a sad day here in Limboland  

Welcome to our newbies violeta and buttercup.


----------



## Kieke

Oh jenni! I've only just read about lil'b! I'm so sorry about your loss!
You must be so upset. Please stay strong and hang in there. Sending you lots of love xx

Mogg - yeah a boy! You must be chuffed to bits! 
Super pleased for you x

Thanks kazzzee, good to know your thoughts. We'll defo wait till day 3. Hope I don't sound too negative, it's just not the result I hoped for at all. Glad to hear your return to work wasn't too bad. X

Welcome to violeta and buttercup! x


----------



## mogg77

Aw Kieke that's hard, I have to agree with Kazzzeee, if they are looking good on day three they will be happier where they belong- of course they have to be good to freeze anyway, I'm keeping my fingers crossed these are the fighters! And yes I would definitely want another opinion from a different embryologist , of course we aren't the experts but surely there's other things they can use to diagnose??


----------



## andade

Evening ladies! 

Fifty - I like the idea about using peanut butter and that cake sounds delish! 
Up so early and doing a class - you just put me to shame!

Kazzee - Hope the pain in your ribs subsides and that it doesn't cause too much worry.  I hope that work and the 2ww continues to go well for you. 

Jenni- I'm soo sorry to hear about Lil B!   Sending you lots of  , xx

Kieke - I know you must be disappointed but remember that you're not out!  Let's see what news you get tomorrow. Also, we don't know the quality yet either. Fx 

Hi to everyone else and hope the weather is as good where you are as it is down here!


----------



## Cloudy

I'm sorry it's a sad day here today, I think we have had so much good news over the past few months it's a shock to see things not so good      

Fifty - sorry you have had to go private for something you should be able to get on the nhs, but pleased things are moving for you  

Jen - oh sweetheart, I'm so so gutted for you. I hope you are looking after yourself and sending you loads of love       

Mogg, Ustoget & Oscar - hope you are all doing ok. Ooh, we will have to have a virtual baby shower!  

Kieke - im so sorry you are having such a tough time, and I don't blame you for having a cider, have a cask of it if you want   Fingers crossed for tomorrows embaby report  

Andade - I tried yogurt, porridge, honey and fruit smoothie today, it was lovely actually. Even got Mr C on them now, but I have to bribe him with a chocolate chip cookie so maybe that's defeating the object!   Do you put spirulina (sp?) in yours? Or seeds/nuts? 

Sfg - brilliant, really pleased they got your appointment moved  

Violeta & Buttercup - hope you are both ok  

I hope everyone else is ok  

AFM - I have had a day of stupid calamities today so hopefully it will cheer you all up! So, I was making Mr C a smoothie and didn't screw the bottom on properly so ended up with orange juice everywhere and when I was trying to clean it up I just pushed it all on the floor. Then I made dinner and didn't put the oven on. I was making a pasta sauce (well, using pre-made sauce and adding bits) and spilt loads of pepper in it, then loads of salt. I hate tuna but was putting it in my tuna pasta bake (can't taste it then) and forgot to put it in. Then as I was draining the tuna and the liquid squirted into my eye. Eventually sat down to eat and decided to watch a stupid film about a psycho serial killer I had taped. Put it on and for some reason it's a film called "Baby Snatcher" a true life film about a woman who miscarried and then stole a baby...  

Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Oh cloudy I can totally relate! Days like that you're better just going  back to bed!


----------



## sfg29

Kieke - big  s.  I'm so sorry today's result is not what you hoped for.  Kazzeee is right in saying let's see where the embies are at day 3 and if they are at 8 cell or more then they should be of good quality.  I had 2x day 3 8 cell embies transferred back in April and this decision was made by the embryologist and I trusted them to make the best decision for me.  She explained to me that the best place for them was back in their natural environment and not in the embryoscope. We had the chance to take all 6 to blast but at the time, I didn't want to risk losing them as I wanted to freeze the rest as back up.  I also know lots of other ladies on my clinic thread has had successful pregnancies with day 3 embies and not all of them are of top quality so you just don't know what's going to happen.  Just hang in there Xxx

Jenni - I'm so so sorry about Lil'B, sending you lots of  s and thinking of you xxx

Fifty - Your cake sounds lush and don't blame your hubby taking the first slice!  Think I will be making smoothie a la Fifty this weekend.

Cloudy - oh day what a day you've had! Lol  Xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok?

This is definitely a sad day in Limboland - attended a funeral this afternoon on DH's extended Italian family side   Lovely service but very sad, lots of tiny Italian old ladies crying their eyes out which then set me off!

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

This is definitely not one of limbolands finest days!!

Jenni my love I am so very very sorry! It is heartbreaking .......I am inconsolable whenever I loose one of my furry family so I can totally empathise with how you must be feeling now (((((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))

Kieke, please don't give up hope. I remember being down during my last cycle because it wasn't going as well as my first and my embies weren't as good quality but thankfully my limbo land lovelies gave me a kick up the backside and look where I am now. See how they are doing at day 3 and then decide. I think Ustoget may have used a sperm improving protocol through Serum in Greece (they can do a variety of tests/treatments without you having to actually cycle there. Hopefully she will be along soon to help youbout. Will be keeping everything crossed for your embies to stay strong xxx

Cloudy, thankfully tomorrow is a new day.........

Love to allxx


----------



## jenni01

Ok Girls lets pick this back up    

Kieke::: I'm sorry you're feeling down about your embryos  
But surely it will be best to see how they get on first?....they may surprise you and keep getting stronger and then after transfer they will get even stronger inside you  

Cloudy::: Thank you for having such an F'd up day!!!....it put a smile on my puffed up smak head looking face!! 

Massive hello to all of you and I hope that you are all safe and well 

I would like to thank you all for your kind word's......you really are the best group of girls EVER!! 
So " Lil'B" is going to be cremated and her ashes are going to be scattered in a pet cemetery not far from us and there's a little bench there.
So soon we will go up to where she will be and sit and remember her.....
She's going to be with other much loved pets and knowing her will be causing havoc in heaven 

In other news....
Brian has to do his sperm test again as it was never sent off to the hospital!! 
Had they told us this last Friday he could have took it through!!
As he felt guilty last time cos he looked at porn and got me two bottles of wine!!....I was thinking of exploiting the situation but maybe its best if I just "give him a hand!!" 

Have a good day girls


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Good morning my loves

We've done the sperm protocol with penny .... Didn't make any difference... May be see an urologist?? Dr Ramsey is supposed to be very good? There's info on here about him??

Jenni- you still make us laugh even when the world is against you  

Cloudy- hope today is a much more normal day for you!

Sfg- try coconut milk with frozen mango .... Heaven!!! Or watermelon with ginger it's so refreshing!!!

Hi to everyone!!! Xx


----------



## kazzzee

Jenni - I think that's lovely. Having somewhere to go and remember her will be good for you. Make sure you frame some nice photos too. 

Fifty - I might try some coconut milk - they have a promotion at H&B at the moment. Another one I liked was macadamia milk. Really nutty 

SFG - One of my team members texted me this morning because his aunt had died and he wasn't coming into work and that made me cry. Everything gets me at the moment it's all these hormones! 

Cloudy - On days like that it's best to just go back to bed where you can't cause any more havoc. But your chaos made us all laugh and I bet afterwards it all out a smile on your face too

The weird stitch like pain has gone now but I'm scared I am getting AF symptoms. God knows how I'm going to last to Monday. I'm wondering whether to test at the weekend (tomorrow is two weeks after trigger) but I'm in two minds about it because I kind of want to get through the weekend with a glimmer of hope still - as I have a school reunion on Saturday and my friend's baby shower on Sunday. Great timing hey! Of course if AF arrives at the weekend that will be it anyway. 

Sorry to be a bit negative, especially with what you are going through Kieke. I really hope you have good news today xxx


----------



## oscar13

Jenni, a beautiful thing to do xxxxx

Kazzzee, try not to loose hope....I had a lot of AF type pains xxxx

Fifty, I love anything to do with coconut! One of my favourites is Coyo - a yogurt substitute made from coconut milk. I also cook with coconut oil and replace butter in recipies with it.


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee::: Are you taking Cyclogest cos that can cause pains like that too......stay positive hun 

Oscar::: Thank you hun


----------



## kazzzee

Cytogest and gestone! I am a walking progesterone bubble!


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies!
I just got another update and unfortunately 1 didn't make it but the other one is looking good!
4 cells as it should be and they graded it 1/2 (1 being the best).
So now we have to decide if we want to freeze tomorrow on day 3 or take it to blast.
My initial thought is that I want to take it to blast, I'd rather know now if it continues to do well.
The embryologist said that we can also freeze tomorrow and take it to blast once thawed but that makes no sense to me.
She also said that if it doesn't make it now till day 5 it won't have made it inside me.... I know the opinions about this differ so need to have a good think about it.
Personally I'd rather know now that we are looking at a strong one than waiting for 3/4 months before it can be transferred. I would just be too draining for me.  

But there is hope and we will look at further investigations once we have to cross that bridge but Dr Ramsay is defo on the wish list to visit if needs be.

Mogg - I'm not convinced a day 3 embryo is strong enough to survive the freezing process. It's a difficult choice!
Are you sharing the fact that you are having a baby boy with your family?
You must be so excited!  

anded - I'm always amazed how much better and more positive I feel after a good night sleep!
We are definately still in!
It's 15 degrees here and grey and cold, according to the forecast it will stay like this for at least another week. 

Cloudy - I didn't manage the whole cask but I came close  
Your calamities did make me laugh! Hope today is a better day.

SF - I'm just concerned because we only have 1 embie, if there were 2 or 3 than I would freeze on day 3 for sure. I just don't want to get my hopes up to much.
Not an easy choice...
Sorry to hear about the funeral, very sad day it was indeed.

oscar - thank you for the encouragement, I feel a lot better about it today!
I love Coyo - such a shame it's so expensive. I use a lot of coconut oil as well, it's the only thing I use on my face and body.

jenni - it will be nice to have a place to remember Lil'B and I'm sure she will be the leader of the gang in heaven!  
My DH told me about all the sticky dated porn magazines in the 'sample room' in our clinic. It's always a turn off for him haha

Fifty - who is penny? Yes dr Ramsay is a name I've heard before. Did you see him? He's in Hammersmith isn't he?
Your cake and smoothie stories make me hungry! I'm going running again on Saturday and might book myself some PT sessions as a treat... At least I now have more time to lose some weight!

kazzzee - hang in there! I know it's not easy to not symptom spot but try to block it. I was never tempted to test early but can imagine it's tempting. Sounds like you have a nice and busy weekend ahead of you so you will be distracted.


----------



## kazzzee

I'm glad one of them is doing well Kieke. If anything it proves to you and OH that it is possible to fertilise one of your eggs with his sperm, and get a good embryo. Fingers crossed for day 5 of that's what you are going for - I can understand your logic. It's better to have a good embryo to put back rather than wondering if the one you have frozen had any chance at all. Wishing you all the luck for the next few days xxx 

I think I'm mostly terrified than my AF will arrive before the official test day. It would normally arrive tomorrow, based on when I triggered, so I don't know how I can possibly get all the way to OTD on Monday with all the anxiety that it will surely start before then. I'm just hoping the progesterone delays it because finding out it is a negative over the weekend will even harder than finding out on Monday, because of my friend's baby shower. I think if AF arrives on that day I may just have to let her know I can't go. It's rubbish I feel like everything is out of my control. If I test I'm scared of it being negative and that will just burst the bubble completely. It's horrible being in the two week wait!!! How did you girls cope Mogg, Ustoget and Oscar?


----------



## oscar13

Kieke keeping my FC for your little embie, I understand you logic too!! I'm using coconut oil all over by bod....here's hoping it keeps stretch marks away xx

Kazzzee, I spent at least a week because if the AF pains, I was convinced it was coming! I've never really been tempted to test early.....way too happy in the PUPO bubble where I could hope I was pregnant although I did test the afternoon/evening before OTD as I feared I would have a sleepless night otherwise. Stay strong, you are doing amazingly xxcx


----------



## jenni01

Kieke::: I totally understand your thinking....
"If it survives to blast then it's more likely to implant"
Perfectly logical hun 
No matter what we say at the end of the day it's yours and your DH's decision hun......but just remember it's only ever the end when you want it to be....xx

Kazzee::: What you're going through is normal....you want do much for this to have worked and you're scared...
Come on hun.....keep your strength.....look at the hell you went through to get where you are...
Be proud of how well you've fought.....just a little bit more fight hun come on you're nearly there


----------



## kazzzee

I so want to have a Limboland meet up!!! We all have to find a way to get together


----------



## mogg77

Evening girls. I've spent the day listening to my colleagues middlaged male client make sex / giving birth noises while getting tattooed, and trying not to laugh. 6 hours of it!!! 
Kazzzeee hang in there!!! I cannot believe it's otd for you already Monday! It's flown by, though probably not for you! I can't really give any more tips, it was a bit of a blur for me cos dp was ill, though I still managed to google every damn thing. And I felt EXACTLY like af was coming, I even bled on my usual af starting day. Just hold your nerve! And I agree the weekend sounds like a no go for testing early, I did by two days because like you I was petrified of af coming as that's what happened last time. But the line was so faint I literally didn't know what to think so it actually confused me more, and the later on in the day it was a negative I think. Total head wreck. Yeah then I bled the next day.
Kieke you're still in the running! Absolutely no reason why this can't be your best eggy and hubby's best swimmer doing their thing and being fighters!
Fifty I love your recipes! I've only ever bunged whatever I had in to a smoothie,bit like when I make soup!  but makes much more sense to make distinct types, I'll be trying some out 
Jenni hope you had as nice a day as you could up at the garden for lil'b' 
Love to everyone else!


----------



## sfg29

Evening all

Kieke - totally understand where you're coming from, at the end of the day only you and DH will know what's right for you guys.  Keeping everything crossed for your little fighter   x

Jenni - lovely to hear Lil'B will get a good send off and I'm sure she's definitely going to make her mark up there.

Fifty - definitely going to try the coconut milk and mango smoothie, it sounds lush x

Kazzeee - ever since I started on this IVF journey I have become more emotional, I practically blub at everything.  Only a few more days to go so hang in there.

Mogg - eeuw not sure I want to know what a middle aged man's sex noise sounds like!

Oscar - how are you?  Hope your headaches are easing?

Ustoget, Andade, Buttercup & Violeta, hope you guys are well? 

Definitely up for a Limboland meet up, I know we have mentioned this before but let's make this happen?  Can I ask where everyone is so that we can roughly pick a place that's equal distance for all to travel - if that is everyone is up for a meet?  I'm in Northamptonshire and I know Kazzeee is London, Jenni and Kieke are somewhere up north not sure where exactly and Mogg you're Bristol way right?


----------



## Fiftyshades34

there's a couple of us in Yorkshire.

Nottingham is pretty central! 

X


----------



## Kieke

I'm up for a Limbland meet up! I'm in Huddersfield but don't mind travelling down South.

Mogg I can picture the middle aged sound/noice making man and it's not a pretty image! Haha

My DH was trying to explain our situation to his brother earlier on and I heard him say: let me put you on to the EGGxpert whilst passing me the phone - bless him.

We've decided to wait till day 5. If it's meant to be it's meant to be...
I have to follow my gut feeling on this one.


----------



## sfg29

I'm happy to go wherever as I don't mind driving, Nottingham is not far from me so it's good option.


----------



## Kieke

Lol Limboland of course! x


----------



## Cloudy

Just a quicky (will pop back tomorrow for a proper catch up) I'm middle too (Derbyshire) so can travel wherever (within reason) xxx


----------



## ustoget

Sorry girls, this week has just flown by and have been reading but seem to just be rushing everywhere. So just a quick one as way past my bedtime

Jenni so so sorry about lil.b not sure if u remember that my 'work' doggy passed away a few months ago and that was hard enough for me let alone what u are going through.. We brought a climbing roses that was especially for dog remberance. Maybe u could do that u your garden too so it will always remind u of her x

Kieke- sorry I've not been around. I have loads of advice on penny in serum, some on Dr Ramsey as after desecting what he actually does (investigation wise,I'm sure he us the man to go for if u have a specific problem u know of that needs surgery) penny was the better option for what we needed. And I know a far bit about sperm improvement. Will send info when I'm on a computer and I can get our results together as its was amazing and just from sone antibiotics and vitamins.

As for your embies.. I think u made the right choice, I know others think differently but I'm the same as u and would want to know now what I was dealing with. To me it changes your whole plan whether it's a fresh or frozen cycle on how to prepare yourself, but remember it only takes one little embie to stick so stay positive til day 5 (say?)  When are having your fibroid removed ?? Or what is the plan?

Sorry everyone else, Hope u are all ok!!
Nottingham is good for me too if you don't mind is preggers girlies coming too ??


----------



## jenni01

Hello  

Moggs::: Oh god what a vision or rather racket to put up with!!.... 
I bet you see and hear all sorts at work!!!
Have you settled on a name now for little Mini Man Moggs?? 

Kieke::: If I where in your position I would be doing the same thing hun.....have they said when you can go ahead?

Kazzee::: I hope you're feeling better today hun.....just think it's not long until you test  
Stay strong hun 

Filthy::: Yay on getting your appointment 

Ustoget::: Thank you hunny 
Such a lovely idea I shall mention it to Brian....xxx

Huge hello and massive hugs to everyone else 

So yesterday I ordered a canvas print of one of DH's favourite pictures of " Lil'B".....I'm so impressed with the efficiency of them!!
I did it over my phone and uploaded a picture and did it for next day delivery......I had an update about an hour after ordering saying it was being processed and then about 4 hours later saying it's been dispatched!!
Let's hope it looks lovely 
In the midst of everything else I got the paper work through regarding the interviews they held with my PM and the SM from my store.
OMG what a frickin joke!! 
The SM is talking such utter shxt that you'd think he was the best SM ever and totally lying in his interview and the PM is just as bad 
To say this has angered me is putting it politely!!!.....more offensively my PM is saying how sympathetic she is with my IVF and how shes tried to work with me!! 
She even said " But now I find her aggressive and intimidating!" 
This has now made me want to rip her F'ing head off and stamp on it and to run him over in my car and then reverse 
So today I'm constructing my appeal with the help of the Regional Rep from the Union who will be representing me.
Brian knows about none of this for obvious reasons but it's hard dealing with all of this on my own!

Sorry for the rant! 

Have a good day everyone... 
Would you like the song lyrics to resume?
Oh I'd love to meet up but I'm worried about our preggers girls travelling!!


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Aloha! 

Not been about for a while properly so it's going to me a while to catch up on everyone, the past couple of weeks have been manic! Hugs to everyone tho  

Kieke - I've got my fingers crossed for you, hopefully this one is the one  
Kazzee - Eeek! Not long to go, really hoping for awesome news for you!
Jenni - Your work sounds like a nightmare!!! What utter t*ats to put in stuff like that!!

Hope everyone else is all good  

Afm, I'm currently on a train to Leeds for a meeting in one of the other offices. It works out as 8 hours travelling time for a two hour meeting... Urgh!! Had all the paperwork thro for the laparoscopy, eeek!! Just need to see my consultant to sign the consent papers and then have a pre-op assessment and it's all good to go. We've possibly found some sperm too at our local sperm bank (way cheaper than anyone else!) is it wrong that the only thing putting me off it is that the degree the guy is doing is gemology? I feel like a right picky snob :-/


----------



## sfg29

Jenni this doesn't surprise me at all, I've also recently encountered some lying twits at M.  Good on you for appealing and just take comfort in the fact that the reason they're both lying is because they know they are in the wrong and they are just covering their ****.  If you have documented occassions where they behaved differently you should bring this to your rep's attention.

WGD - yay on your lap appointment! Gemology sounds ok to me, just think geek chic!  You never know he might end up being a rich jewel dealer  

Hope everyone is ok?  Sorry for missing you out Cloudy, hope you're having a non eventful day today?

Kieke - any news?

Bored out of my brains at work already and I've not got much to do  

Xxx


----------



## Kieke

ustoget - thanks for your advice, still keeping my fingers crossed we don't need to go that route but it's good to know there is help out there!
I've been referred to have a hystoscopy and should have an appointment within the next 4 weeks. Depending on what they find they will either take it out straight away or I will need to come back for it.
After this I will need to have 1 AF before I can cycle again. But if we don't make this FET we will take out time for all further investigations. Our budget now allows us to go all in if need be but we will only try again one more time.

jenni - not sure what will happen yet but FET could potentially take place in 3 months time.

I can't believe they are lying! I would be on the war path as well...  
Does your OH not know anything about the grievance or just not about the status of it?
I so hope you manage to resolve this as soon as, it must be draining.  

And yes please throw in another song! 

WhatGracieDid - glad things are moving for you! 
Could be a lot worse than Gemology?  

sfg - I have been off for 3 days but, already caught up on my emails. At least it's already Thursday and my manager is away for the rest of the week so it's rather relaxed in the office.

kazzzee - how are you feeling today?  

The embryologist phoned this morning to say that our embie is still doing really well!
8 cells and grade 1/2!
We indeed decided to take it to day 5 - for us it's the most sensible/logical thing to do and I have no doubts about it at all.
They will give us another update tomorrow afternoon.
I'm amazed how chilled I am about the whole thing! 

Hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## jenni01

WGD::: That's brilliant news about your lap hun!! 
Hey if the fact that your donor may be a geek....I don't think it matters at all but then again I did ask for a donor with nice teeth 

SFG::: I agree hun....the sooner me and you are away from the company the better... 
I've actually just sent off the appeal email so now we'll see what happens!! 
May I say one thing.....IT'S ONLY NEARLY FRICKIN OCTOBER!!!!!  

Kieke::: Your embie will make it hun   
And you will be PUPO before you know it 
OH GOD NO....DH knows nothing about the appeal hun!....he still thinks that I'm waiting for a decision about the grievance!!..

It's done!!...I was on the phone with the Union guy for over an hour and he helped me draft a kick butt appeal letter!!
Hope every one is well


----------



## kazzzee

I still feel like AF is coming ( I was awake for about an hour at 4am with cramps) but she's not here... Yet. I'm trying to be hopeful. I know that it can also indicate pregnancy and I am exhausted today and I've never been so thirsty in my life, both are supposed to be symptoms. But it's hard not to expect the worst. Why make pregnancy symptoms the same as AF that's just a stupid design!!! I dread going to the toilet just in case she's here  

Kieke I hope your embryo keeps going for you. It's exactly where it should be in terms of cells so that's a good sign  

Jenni I'm sorry you are having so much stress caused by your work. Let's hope it's all fixed very soon. At least you are getting it all out of the way before October! 

SFG there's nothing worse than being really bored and busy at the same time. Loads of things you don't want to do. It'll be lunch time soon  

Whatgracy nice to hear from you again. Great news about the lap! I didn't even know what gemmology is! 

Oh, and re meeting up, I think in terms of London area, it's me Andade and Oscar, right?


----------



## sfg29

Kieke your embie is doing great!  

Kazzeee, yes who on earth decided pregnancy and af symptoms so should be alike?!  However I do think your symptoms could be signs of your embies burrowing into your uterus.

Jenni, just thinking today it's only roughly 9 weeks to my Sept Af and potentially starting tx!  Going to chase Gennet tonight about sending my prescription through the post, I've emailed them 2 weeks ago about it and I've not had a reply.  I know they take ages to reply to those who are not currently cycling but still, 2 weeks is long enough!

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

SFG:: Ooh I would defo chase them cos you want everything in order for when you start!!
Eeeh it's flying by so bloomin quick!!
I have to send of the results from the scan to see if we can still go ahead....but I'm trying to stay positive 
I'll need my injection as well come to think of it!!

Kazzee::: I think cos it's getting nearer to test day and you still haven't bled that you're convincing yourself that it's the witch coming!!
And if your crazy now just think what you'll be like for nine months on Monday when you get your positive  

The canvas came!!
It's a good size but not too big....it's not tacky looking! .....I'm shxt with inches!! 
Anyway I'm super impressed with it!!


----------



## Cloudy

Jen - ooh, glad it's arrived, hope he likes it! And excellent news about your letter - time to kick some M bums  

Sfg - time is ticking so fast, I can't believe you are at meds ordering stage!  

Kazzzee - I always think we should call it male nature because only a man would think it's a good idea to have AF and BFP symptoms being the same! You are doing really well so be proud of yourself, and just keep reminding yourself that symptoms mean nothing, it's the pee on the stick on the right day that matters (or levels in your blood if you are on betas). I've had 3 2ww now and survived them all by watching films and reading my books and only allowing myself to think about what was actually happening during my evening pessary hour (I always extended it, I quite enjoyed my hour in bed every evening!)  

Kieke - I think you have definitely made the same decision that I would have done in your shoes. I nearly had to do a freeze all on my fresh and they said that one period after my post-cycle bleed would be sufficient, and that I would start DR for medicated FET on the second period (although I don't have cycles so it would have been 3 months). Obviously I know you have to have the polyp sorted but hopefully that will be soon and it's relatively an easy procedure. Hope you are doing ok and looking after yourself  

WGD - hello! I think gemologists are actually more scientific than it sounds, and they have to grade and confirm precious stones, so it's just like the sparkly version of geology. That's if I'm thinking of the same thing!  

Ustoget - erm you preggers lot have to come to any meet we have (if you are able, obviously!) it wouldn't be right without you. Hope you are ok and taking it steady  

Everyone else - hope you are all ok  

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

My friend from uni who got pregnant with ARGC has just reassured me that my AF can't arrive while I'm on Gestone as my Progesterone will be too high. I really hope this is the case because it's the fear that AF will come early that is really scaring me right now. 

Makes the gestone injections a bit easier to bear  

Cloudy I have a proper routine right now: 7.30 clexine, 8.30 pessary, steroid with breakfast, aspirin at lunch, clexine again at 7.30 pm, pessary again at 8.30, and the last thing I do is the gestone and then I go to bed. I feel like I'm doing more injections now than I was when stimming! But at least the progesterone keeps AF away according to my friend  

So glad your canvas is looking good Jenni. That was a quick turnaround! 

SfG I'm also wondering if that pain I had like a stitch on Monday was some burrowing. 

I've been listening to relaxation and meditation music today to stay chilled. It's like a spa in my headphones. My chakras will be aligned


----------



## kazzzee

Where've you all gone


----------



## oscar13

Sorry I'm here!!! Just had lots going on last couple of days with trying to get this house move pushed through.....think it's going to be a busy time suddenly xx

How are you feeling? You are almost there now ......keep up the relaxation xx

As for the meet up, I live in Essex but work in London xxx


----------



## Kieke

I'm here kazzzee! How are you doing this morning?
It will be Monday before you know it and you have a buys weekend to look forward to.

jenni - sometimes things are best to be kept secret...
I hope it's not stressing you out too much.
Glad you got the appeal letter out of the way before the weekend.
What did your OH think of the canvas?

Cloudy I'm fine, I'm surprised how relaxed I am at the moment...
Taking it easy for now. Was hoping to go running tomorrow but think I will give it a miss.

oscar - I was just looking at hotels in your neck of the woods.
My best friend from Holland who is married to my DH's cousin (we met at their wedding, such a romantic story haha) lives in Epping. She's turning 40 in September so we will be going there for the weekend.

No embie update today as yet, I believe they will call this afternoon.
I had no after pain on Monday (and didn't have any last time I had EC) however, ever since Tuesday my stomach has been hurting. It's obviously not my stomach as such, not sure what it is exactly...
The pain feels a bit like heavy pressure and at times I have a stitch. Do you think this is normal and my body is still settling down?
It can't be that this is caused by the polyp or can it?
It's bearable but just there lingering. It's made me decide not to exercise as yet anyway.


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke I had a stitch like pain and the nurse said it was probably due to bleeding from when they used the needle to collect the eggs. Your ovaries will also be very swollen at the moment following all the oestrogen and that will cause pain - make sure you are drinking tons of water to wash the oestrogen out of your system. 

Oscar we London workers really ought to meet up! 

I just had some excellent news. The girl I cycled with - my cycle twin who had the same delays getting started as me - just got her positive!!!! Her HCG is really high too so maybe she's having twins  I just hope we can both get a positive.


----------



## jenni01

I'm here too!! 
Sorry but it's just a bit mental at my end at the mo!!
Yes he loved the canvas.....thanks for asking!!....he keeps talking to it as he walks past it! 

Kieke::: You're ovaries have been through a lot recently and that will possibly explain the pain.....try drinking lots of water....but you probably already do! 
Have you heard from the clinic yet?

Kazzee::: That's great news about your friend!!....I hope that makes you feel a bit more positive!! 

Oscar::: So is the move finally happening then!!!! 

Massive hugs to everyone else 

I've literally sent a begging email to Eva in Brno asking if I can still go ahead with tx....I no she'll say that she needs the scan report first but it's no more detailed than what I've told her....oh well


----------



## Kieke

Just spoke to the embryologist and our embie is still doing great! It's already showing sings of becoming a blastocyst so it's looking good!
They will phone again tomorrow around lunch time.
I have to say I'm relieved!

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## kazzzee

Yay!!! Good work Kieke's embryo!!!


----------



## ustoget

Yay kieke.. That's amazing !! Come on little embie, grow big a strong  
Yep drink loads of water and I think milk too but too 100% your ovaries will be filling up with fluid from after transfer. If it's acute pain and u can't go to the toilet then call the clinic.. I had that and it was awful it was my bladder shutting down and going into spasm. 

Sitting outside in my car waiting for accupunture at 6pm. Friend at work just told me that my bosses want to buy me a big baby gift.. Like the buggy!!! They always to this, be complete *******es and then do something amazing!! 

Jenni- glad the canvas turned out lovely 

Cloudy- thanks 😘

Oscar- glad the move is going through but hope it's not too stressful for u.. ?? 

Kazzee- not long now, ker busy and keep positive x

Moggs, sjg, filthy and everyone else lots of hugs and kisses

Glad it Friday but where's the sun !!!


----------



## oscar13

Whoop whoop Kieke, fantastic news on your embie ((()))

Jenni, so pleased your canvas turned out well and Brian loves it xx

Kazzzee, fantastic news for your friend , I can't wait to celebrate your BFP too xxx A london meet up should be pretty easy to sort, particularly once I get thos move sorted!!!

Ustoget, what a lovely thing for your work to do! Not a chance my place would do anything similar xx

So there aren't more personals again. Love you all xx


----------



## mogg77

Just a quick one to check in! Sorry my feet have barely touched the ground these last few days. 
Kieke hurrah for your little super embie!! Kazzzeee you're doing great, lovely news about your buddy, nearly at the finish post now, fingers crossed for you!
Ustoget a buggy how amazing!
Jenni I talk to my picture of Mr mogg I did! It's good to have a focus for your loved one 
Sorry I'm out of steam...
Lots of love to everyone else, I need to collapse on the sofa xxx


----------



## Buttercup89

So today I had my follow up appointment since our miscarriage. All went very well and the lovely consultant explained lots of things that they plan to do differently for our October collection.  First cycle I did short protocol with 300gf.  This next cycle we are having long cycle protocol with 375gf, followed with steroids, and embroglue to assist implantation.  It's all very worrying at the same time I have heard long protocol can really show nasty side affects etc and I actually was very relaxed when on the short protocol.
Last night of holiday before travelling home so off to enjoy a yummy dinner out, before cracking the fertility diet forever again.


----------



## Kieke

Our super embie is now safely in the freezer!  
It's at expanded blastocyst stage graded 2/2. The embryologist said  they almost never grade them 1 at this stage but it's looking good!

On a small negative (I know I should not complain after the good news...) I just had a letter from the NHS with my appointment for the Hysteroscopy: 5th October! I find it outrageous... need to ring on Monday to see if I can bring it forward. It's probably also possible to have this done privately, does anyone know? And if so what cost should I be thinking about?

Even the sun is making an appearance so it's a good day up North.
Thanks again for your support ladies, it makes all the difference.
I can't believe that on Monday I thought we were more or less out and now we have the best we good hope for at this stage waiting for us.

kazzzee - hope you enjoy your weekend and I've got everything crossed for you!  

Much love to all xxx


----------



## kazzzee

I'm so glad your embie made it Kieke. I bet the op won't cost as much as you think - but find out how soon you'd be able to for the FET before you pay - because October is only two months away.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi

Kieke- good news on embie! Hysteroscopy privately up to £1500.... Nhs is scandalous... Not even had a call about my op!!! 

So glad I'm going private! Xx


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - it's 10 weeks from now which is a lot furhter away than the 4 weeks I was told!  

Fifty - it's not the same procedure you have been waiting for is it?
A quick google learned indeed that it will be between £750-£1.500 at Spire and BMI. More than I though it would be for 10 minutes work that's for sure.
So probably have no choice but to wait.... 
Just checked and I should be on my period around that date so it needs changing anyway.  
Fingers crossed they can maybe put me on the cancellation list.

Not letting it ruin my mood though!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

No kieke not the same procedure I'm having tubal surgery. I wish I was paying £1500 too!! Tubal surgery is a lot more expensive!!! Xx


----------



## ustoget

Nice on Kieke.. It's amazing how things can turn around!!
I had my at serum in anthem for 1500 euros which included implantation cuts and I consumption and video straight away the op (cuts are the upgraded deeper version of the scratch) but I know travel is hard with dh.. Unless u could find a flgutlie to go for the weekend ?


----------



## oscar13

Congratulations on your embie Kieke! I'm afraid I have no knowledge of the hysto to help with but I hope you find a solution soon! Xx

Kazzzee, how are you coping? Hope all is well xxxx

All my other lovely limbo ladies - how is your weekend so far xxx


----------



## andade

Hi all! 
Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days! 
I did do a long post on Wednesday morning and my internet decided to shut down just as I was about to post! 

Jenni -I love the idea of the canvas and so glad that it's bringing some comfort to you and DH.  I think it's quite sweet that he is talking to Lil B when he walks past.  
Sorry to hear that your managers are lying but it's not surprising!  They always try to cover their backs and look as if they have been supportive!  I had something similar happen to me.  When it gets too much, remember you have the limbo landers to offload on!  

Kieke - Great news about the embie! 
Well done you for being strong and listening to your gut which couldn't have been easy.  So sweet that  you and your best friend are married to two cousins.  Sounds like a film. 
Hope you get your hysteroscopy moved forward.  If you don't get onto the cancellations list, just call and bug them all the time.  I know a couple of people who were successful with getting apps moved due to this.

Kazzee - Hope you are enjoying your events this weekend and not getting too stressed by the 2ww.  We've all got our fx for you and Monday is nearly here.  
I'm in London and definitely up for a meet.  I don't mind travelling either, so it doesn't matter where it will be.  I meet up with a few ladies from another group the other night and it was quite good to share stuff face to face.  This will be much better, as I've been following all your stories for soo long and it will be good to put faces to names.  Exciting! 

Moggs - You colleague's client sounded really funny!  That would probably be me if I was getting a tattoo done.   I'm really considering it now, as part of the new chapter of my life.
Hope you've managed to get some rest as you sound like you've been really busy and you need to take it a bit easy.

Fifty - How's the decorating coming on?  Hope the bedroom is nearly finished.

Cloudy - How are you feeling?  Hope you're doing well and that you haven't had any more crazy days!
Have you had your meeting yet?

Sfg29 - Your treatment is just around the corner!  Hope your meds come through soon.  I should hopefully be cycling around that time too. 

Ustoget - Hope you had a good acupuncture appointment.  Your bosses sound very generous!

Oscar - Hope you are managing to take it easy as you sound as if you are very busy.  Hope the house move goes through smoothly.

What Gracie Did - Gemology sounds fine to me,as he deals with precious stones and which woman doesn't like diamonds?   Glad your you lap is happening soon. 

Buttercup - Glad the clinic gave you some feedback and they obviously think the long protocol will produce better results for you and hopefully you won't react too badly.

AFM - Had a bit of a busy week  Met up with a couple of friends, filing in application forms, checking on my friends place while she's away and she's having some work done.

Hope I didn't miss anyone and everyone's having a good weekend, x


----------



## kazzzee

It's been an ok day. Kept busy.  I've nearly finished watching arrested development on Netflix which was one of the things I wanted to do in the two week wait. And I'm just back from a school reunion with some old friends which was lovely. Had to leave at 11 though while everyone else was still there so I could go to my dad's house (5 minutes from where we met) to do the gestone injection! I didn't want to be more than an hour late with it! 

Just one more day to get through!


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning 
Song for the day ladies is............
" Show me how you want it to be......tell me cos I need to no now what we've got......my loneliness is killing me....................." 

Kieke:::: That's excellent that your embie made it to 5 day blast to frezze  
But why in life do we get a positive and then get hit with a negative?
Bloody NHS taking so long for your op is ridiculous 
I don't no much about prices for private op's hun sorry but from listening to the other girls it does pay to shop around.

Kazzee::: One more sleep hun 
I'm glad you had a nice reunion with your friends..
I have a feeling today will be a long day for you  

Andade::: At least if you've had a busy week hun it makes the time go quicker for your tx!!!
What kind of jobs have you been applying for?

Cloudy::: How are you schnukum puckums.....I hope you have managed to get some relaxation in this weekend 
How are you feeling about going back to work....(silly question!!) 

Oscar.....Moggs.....Ustoget.....How are you lovely preggers girls??
Have you started doing your nurseries yet?

Filthy::: I guessing you've been at the gym since 5am!!....
What day is your appointment next week?

Buttercup::: I no you're a bit worried about doing a longer protocol hun but you'll be ok hun.....stay positive  

WGD::: Hope you and your Missus are ok today 

SFG::: 5875200 seconds.....97920 minutes.....1632 hours.....68 days....or 9wks 5 days TILL OCTOBER  
To everyone else massive Hello 

Quiet day as usual planned here.....he's going to cut his Mother's grass and then home to cut our's.
Mince and new potatoes for tea which will of course be then made into cottage pie for tomorrows tea!
God my life is so wild!! 
Have a good day everyone...xx


----------



## mogg77

Hmmmm mince an tatties!! 
Just in hotel at convention waiting to head down to breakie, ,just want to say wow keike your embryo is a little miracle, sooo happy you have that waiting for you!
And kazzeee best of luck an positive vibes!!!!
Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## oscar13

Morning ladies!

Kazzzee, good to hear you had fun yesterday! FC today flies by and you wonderfully distracted. Every ounce of my being is willing that BFP in the morning xxx

Mogg, hope you are having a wonderful time at the convention! I love a good hotel breakfast - it gives me an excuse for a proper fry up xxx

Hey Jenni, how are you doing? Sadly my weekend is sounding as exciting as yours! My OH is working nights so I am spending the weekend creepy round the house trying to clean quietly! Beef strognoff for us tonight. P.S. I'm guessing Britney Spears xx

What dies everyone else have planned for the day xxx


----------



## jenni01

Moggs::: Hows the convention going hun?....is it the last day today?

Oscar::: I'm OK hun....I do that if OH is asleep....just quietly clean around!!....I think he must think we have a bleach plug in smelly!!
Stroganoff sounds better than Mince!!....swap ya!

OK I have a dilemma!! 
Are any of you technical?
I went to the library yesterday and the lady scanned all my notes for clinic and sent it to my email address to send over.
But when I try and send it, it says it's failed??
Could this be cos Eva's not in clinic till next Wednesday?
I sent it to my phone and it worked so I'm baffled!!!.....what could it be??


----------



## mogg77

Oh my lord I'm such a pig!! But its mini pan au chocolate  I'm powerless against them!
Jenni our' appointment pro ' program at work routinely tell clients their emails failed, when they actually cam through fine   maybe they have the same bug?
Convention good, worked me a**se off yesterday, up at 6:30  an worked till 7 :-o so taking it easier today. The buffet is quite a sight today, tattooed crazy looking types everywhere and the  more normal guests looking pretty bemused!


----------



## jenni01

Moggs you can get them in a chilled tube that you bake in the oven hun!!!
Very nice 
At least you won't have to wait for the buffet if the tattooed crowd are there!! 
Oooh defo chill out today hun if you where so busy yesterday!!
I hope that's the case with the email....but that means she'll have about 10 now!!


----------



## kazzzee

Jenni I'm guessing the images are huge. Probably scanned at full resolution and this means they are too big for the email server. Have you any way of reducing the size. If not let me know and I'll give you some instructions


----------



## kazzzee

It's my friend's baby shower today! Just popping out to buy nibbles before going there. Hoping her pregnancy hormones rub off on me


----------



## jenni01

Have a nice time at the baby shower!!.... next one will be for you!!! 
Yeah the lady scanned them full size....but how come they came through to my little phone??
HELP!!!!


----------



## kazzzee

Prob your email server has a bigger capacity. What phone do you have Jenni? I might be able to tell you how to reduce the size.


----------



## oscar13

Sorry I'm no use.. ......can't keep up with technology at all!!

Kazzzee, hope the baby shower goes well x

Mogg, defo take it easy today xx


----------



## jenni01

It's a BlackBerry Z10...


----------



## kazzzee

What I'd do if I were you Jenni is view each on your phone and screen grab them and the send the Jpgs. Do you know how to do that? The size will be smaller that way. I'll find out how to screen grab on a blackberry if you don't know.


----------



## Kieke

Fifty - sorry, I did know you were having a tube related procedure. Are you travelling abroad for it?
Is the decorating done?
Once my ovary pain is settled (can't believe it's still hurting) I'm going to get up early and start the T25 workouts, have you heard of them?

ustoget - travelling abroad is an option and maybe something I can do on my own?

Oscar - having another lazy lounge around day!

andade - gut feeling all the way for me from now on!
I'll be on the phone first thing tomorrow...

kazzzee - hope the day flies by for you and you have a good time at the baby shower. Keeping everything crossed for your positive outcome! 

jenni - nope, can't guess the song...
I so should be cutting the grass but have decided it can wait a couple more days... It's going to rain most of the week so it will be on the list for next weekend.

mogg - it's such a relieve indeed!
Is the convention ending today? I've got no self control so buffets are not the best for me...

jenni - I'm not technical but it sounds like the files are too big.

I'll be on the phone tomorrow to see what the NHS can do about my appointment but if I have to wait that long I will pay for it. If I have to wait till October ET won't be till mid December!!! Now I know this is a bit silly but I have a big hang up about turning 40 at the end of January... I have it in my mind that I either want to be 10/12 or + weeks pregnant or not and in between treatment. So there is no way I'm willing to wait this long.

We'll be having curried chicken with rice & peas!


----------



## jenni01

WHAT.. 
You could have just asked to sleep with my DH!!... I'm with Oscar hun I'm soooo not technical!!
Can I send them to you


----------



## Cloudy

Hola chicas!  

Kazzzee - good luck tomorrow  

Jen - is it one big document? If so just copy and paste a page or two at a time into separate documents and send each document at a time. Loving your rock and roll weekend!  

Kieke - congrats on your lovely blasto. Re: polyp - I know how frustrating it is: I think the thing is they have the 18 week thing so often they often won't do anything as long as it's within that timescale, but they should be able to put you down for a cancellation. Good luck!  

Oscar, Mogg, & Ustoget - hope all your lovely bumps are ok  

Buttercup - don't worry about down reg, it's not that bad and it's generally not too much longer  

WGD, SFg, Andade, Filthy - hope you all have had a nice weekend  

Sorry for the brief response, my iPad is really slow and it's really getting on my nerves  

Xxx


----------



## sfg29

Hi Everyone!

Kazzeee - I have everything crossed for you tomorrow!    Glad you had a lovely time at your reunion and I hope the baby shower went well too.

Kieke - Great news about your blasto and good for you sticking to your guns.  I might have to take a leaf out of your book regarding my 4 frosties - I'm 90% certain I will defrost all 4 in Oct and see if any will make it to blast and if it does I will transfer all of them!

Jenni - I'm useless with technology, I freak out when my Virgin remote tells me 3 things are about to record! Hahaha  Glad to hear your canvas of lil b turned out ok and I'm pretty sure our lives are not too dissimilar, I love a good cottage pie especially when it's cold and rainy like today.

Mogg - I love a good hotel brekkie and it's compulsory to eat as many pain au chocolat as you can - mini or normal size  

Buttercup - glad your follow up appointment went well and fingers crossed the LP will produce better results for you.

Oscar - don't think you should be cleaning in your condition my love, you need to get DH on the case!  

Ustoget - your bosses gesture is lovely, probably to make up for being arses earlier maybe?

Fifty - plans to make your smoothies this weekend went down the drain as decided to drink one too many cocktails and wine at a work do Friday night!  Oopsy

Cloudy - how are you hun?  When do you have to go back to dreaded work?

Andade - how's the job hunting going?

WGD - So have you and the missus decided on Mr Gemology or are you still looking?

Hi and waves to anyone I've missed.

AFM, had a lovely lazy weekend - managed to crawl out of bed yesterday around 9am after DH decided to start hoovering  , reckon he did it on purpose knowing full well I had a hangover.  Picked up our euros for our Amsterdam trip (2 weeks today eeek!) and then spent the afternoon snoozing in bed and watching 50 Shades of Grey while he was at footie.  Usual family lunch toay around the in laws and now snuggled up on the sofa watching some dodgy film with Marky Mark and The Rock on Netflix.  Got my biopsy tomorrow afternoon - wish me luck ladies I hope it doesn't hurt!

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Sfg, good luck for tomorrow my lovely, will be thinking of you! X

Kazzzee, home you manage to get some sleep tonight. I have everything crossed xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Evening ladies,

Kieke- I think I'm having my op in Manchester. I've got a consultation on Wednesday! The decorating is getting there. Haven't done much this weekend as had my mum stay so been out and about! I have the T25 workouts as well as insanity however I have never done them due to preferring to work out at my gym. They are very good thought and short high intensity bursts are much better for you! Don't rush into doing it though!!!!

Kazzeee- the very best of luck tomorrow   Hope you enjoyed the baby shower!

Sfg- ooooo naughty naughty! Hope you had a good time! The biopsy will be fine!! Let us know how you get on!

Hello to cloudy, moggs, the crazy one!!!, and everyone else!

Afm- went to see Magic Mike xxl last nite... What a bad film! Only thing worth watching is joe m ( not sure how you spell his surname) - it was really cringe! Went for an Italian beforehand. Today been out for more food to a restaurant that does pies and hotpots... It's so cold here that needed comfort food- it was lush! Had chicken leek and tarragon hotpot! 

My mum stayed so it was fun! Decorating wise- we are getting there but didn't get much done this weekend... Next weekend is all about painting skirting boards and putting the main paint on- we do not like wall paper and all the house is painted!! 

My consultation is Wednesday however there are a few things I want to clarify with the cost and before I go ahead I want a breakdown of the costs! Someone on here advises it could just be the consultants cost been quoted and not for the anaesthetic! 

Xx


----------



## kazzzee

Oh thank you girls for wishing me luck. The baby shower went well, it was nice actually, I just hope that tomorrow's news is good and that I'll be pregnant before my friend drops her baby  

Getting nervous now that I don't have any distractions!!! 

Fifty good luck for the consultation on Wednesday. Sounds like things are moving quickly now. 

SFG good luck with the biopsy. Tomorrow will be a big day here in Limboland! 

Oscar I'm hoping to sleep well as I'm shattered! 

Cloudy I might be able to help with your slow iPad of its the same issue as my dad had. First things first - have you turned it off and on again  

Kieke it's worth paying I think for the chance of getting things moving quicker. I completely understand your fears about turning 40. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to tell you it can still work after 40... 

Mogg sounds like the convention was full on. Hope you haven't over done it! 

Jennini sent you a couple of email addresses to send me that email if you want me to try and reduce the size - hopefully it will get through to my email! 

We just ate takeaway as I was too tired to go out and we didn't have any food on the house. That's after nibbling stuff all afternoon at the baby shower so now I'm stuffed. 

Scared and excited about tomorrow. I feel like I want to go to sleep now so I can wake up and it be the big day!


----------



## andade

Hi ladies!

Kazzee - Glad you enjoyed the baby shower.  Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow!    

Jenni - Your life is soo wild, it's actually topped mine!   I didn't even cook today  
I can see the Limboland IT team is on the case, so I don't need to the files problem. 

Moggs - I love good hotel brekkies!  You always eat more than you usually do at home,  especially as I don't always eat breakfast.  The convention sounds like it was very busy, so I hope you're not too shattered.

Oscar - I love beef stroganoff!  Hope you managed to get the cleaning done.

Kieke - Dinner sounds nice too.  Love a bit of rice and peas but wasn't fancying it today.  Although I'm  meant to be eating brown rice at the moment and never used it to make time and peas. Might try it next week. 
Are you planning anything for your 40th? 

Cloudy - Hope you're doing well besides the I pad issues.

Sfg29 - I sent one off on Friday, so I'll see what happens.  I've got another application form to complete and send off tomorrow.  The deadline is on Tuesday and my friend was just telling me of another opportunity but she's gonna get back to me. 
Glad you had a great Friday night but boo to hubbie for hoovering so early!  Good luck for the biopsy tomorrow.  

Fifty - Glad the decorating is coming along. The hotpot sounds nice!

I think every post has mentioned food!  Well, apart from mine as I haven't had an interesting food weekend.
AFM - My AF has arrived (since starting acupuncture its a regular 28 day cycle!)so now trying to plot potential dates for treatment based on Aug AF and thinking I should delay starting a job until end Sept/ beg of October?
Got to do some intensive workouts this week.  Weight loss needs a kick up the backside!  

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## kazzzee

Had multiple dreams about taking pregnancy tests last night but I kept forgetting to look at them.


----------



## ustoget

So is today not the day.. Can't sleep keep thinking about u and the result


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning!!

Kazzee::: Is there any news?
Have you took the test?     
Oh please please please.......BFP....BFP vibes coming your way    
Pee on the stick woman and look at it!!!   
(got the email addresses Thanks hun....)

SFG:::: Good Luck today hun.xx   

Massive hello to all but as you must all be the same as me I'm desperate to know if Kazzee's pregnant!!! 

COME ON PLEASE TELL US!!!!!!


----------



## sfg29

Kazzzee Kazzzee Kazzzee Kazzzeee Kazzzee Kazzzeeeeeee! (My BFP chant!)

Pee woman peeeee!

I can't get ready for work til I know!

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Kazzzee, I couldn't be wishing any harder for you!!!!

Hi to all my other lovely limbo ladies! .......struggling to concentrate on anything til we hear Kazzzee's news but hope your week starts well xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Panic not! I'm going there for a blood test. The official route! But we might get a test on the way home as otherwise we have to wait til 1pm ish!


----------



## oscar13

Arrrgghhhhh! Sitting at my desk totally unable to concentrate, must be 10 times worse for you (((((((())))))))s


----------



## kazzzee

You guys xxx


----------



## jenni01

Same here!!
I feel sick....so you too must be going through hell!! 
Save your pee from this morning!!....


----------



## sfg29

OMG I feel like I'm going to burst!  Get the test on the way home Kazzzee, the suspense is killing us!!!

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Thinking of you Kazzzee, good luck   xxx


----------



## Kieke

Crazy dreams here as well kazzzee!
They weres all treatment/forum related - I must be going bonkers!
Keeping everything crossed for a positive result - good luck xxx


----------



## mogg77

Aah 
You girls are great!   I've literally just opened my bleary eyes and straight on to see if you've tested kazzeee and everyone's in a tizz! You have massive self control, I would of cracked at dawn!    wishing so hard for you!!


----------



## ustoget

Kazzee - can't believe u didn't breaks and test.. Your so strong!!

Ahhhhh pee on a stick !!!!!!!!!

Come on embies


----------



## kazzzee

I'm utterly terrified of peeing on a stick because it'll all be over then!!! I would rather carry on not knowing


----------



## oscar13

I can totally relate to that ((((()))))s x


----------



## jenni01

I understand Kazzee 
But we just really want to know 
I seriously don't think I could wait till 1pm 
You're a stronger woman than me.......


----------



## sfg29

Neither can I!!!!!  #ihavenonails!

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Well girls the wait is over. They just called and....

I'm pregnant!!!!

Thanks for all your amazing support! You girls have been so great.

Now for the next couple of scary months!!!


----------



## sfg29

OMG Kazzeeee!  Fan-bloody-tastic news!!!  So happy for you & OH!  Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Whoop whoop congratulations Kazzzee that's incredible!!! Long may the limboland luck continue. Even more reason to meet up now for a celebration ((((()))))s xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kieke

kazzzeee!!!!! I knew it! I'm so chuffing happy for you and your husband! 
All your hard work has paid off!      

Cloudy - I'm not a very patient person! Too much waiting around for my liking...

sfg - not long before your Amsterdam trip!
With a bit of luck it will be nice and sunny again by then.
Hope your biopsy goes well this afternoon!

Fifty - I feel bad not exercising but will hold of until all the pains are gone. I can't believe I had no pain last time and this time I do!
It's not bad enough to take painkillers but it's there all the time.
I hope you get the right quotation on Monday... it's a minefield.

andade - my 40th birthday plans totally depend on whether I'm pregnant or not.. 
If I am it will probably be a weekend away/meal out with my DH - if I'm not it will probably be a lot wilder.

So I just spoke to the hospital and the current waiting time for the Hysteroscopy is 12 weeks unless the referral is marked as urgent (which will only happen of they think cancer can be involved).
I managed to bring the appointment 3 weeks forward and I'm on the cancellation list - I told them I can come on the day to 3 separate sites and the receptionist was confident something could come up. From what I gathered there are around 10 people on the cancellation list and whoever answers their phone first gets the appointment.
So I will be glued to my phone! 

I also spoke to a private clinic who quoted £2.250 which includes general anaesthetic. She said that just diagnostic hysteroscopy without GA is £750 but they won't remove anything. When I phoned back the NHS clinic she said they will remove 'small' polyps on the day and that I will have full sedation. But what is small and will mine (18 mm 1.5 weeks ago) be growing at the moment?  
£2.250 is a lot of money... so I'm not sure what to do. Maybe I should give it 2 weeks to see if a cancellation comes up first.
I also booked in to see the consultant at the assisted conception clinic again on the 12th August but I don't really think I need to see him.

It is disrupting my sleep to be honest. Just need to calm my socks!


----------



## sfg29

Thanks Kieke - will let you all know how I get on.  Off home now for some lunch and to sort my foof out! 

I'm sorry you have to wait so long for the hysto, fx they ring you first and you answer. In the meanwhile I suggest you enquire with my clinic's sister clinic in London, City Fertility. I paid £95 for my hysterscopy but that was just to have a look around and I had no sedation - thank god for all I can say! I think the normal price is £750 but I'm not sure if that includes removing stuff so might worth giving them a ring? 

Kazzeee - still buzzing from your bfp, I just hope Oscar is right about this thread. Please please all you pregnant ladies rub your baby dust on is all xxxx


----------



## mogg77

Aaaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!!!! I'm so happy kazzeeee you made me burst into tears!!!!! Oh well done that's so amazing xxxxxx


----------



## oscar13

Sfg, trust me I am throwing bucket loads around xxxx


----------



## andade

Hi guys  

CONGRATULATIONS KAZZEE!     
So pleased for you!  I was thinking about you before I went to sleep and then woke up really late and then kept reading through the pages in suspense. 
Another Limbolander giving us hope.  

Sfg29 - Good luck with your biopsy today.

Kieke - Hope you get a cancellation.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Just popping on very briefly to say Congratulations to Kazzzee!!!! Amazing news!!!

Kieke - your op price doesn't sound too bad. I'm paying for my lap privately and I couldn't be bothered arguing with GPs etc and I just want to get started on ivf now. I'm having a lap, hysto and drilling done in one op and it's coming to a fixed price of £3850. It's a lot of money and we're scraping every penny for it, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## ustoget

Omg Kazzee - congrats!!
That's soooooo amazing.. Couldn't be happier for u both x


----------



## kazzzee

A bit shocked here. HcG is 1269. I think it might be triplets!!! What was your level 16 days after collection ustoget

Three for the price of one?


----------



## oscar13

Wowzers Kazzzee, you can't get much more definitely pregnant than that! Does limbolamd have it's second multiple pregnancy?!? Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee & Mr Kazzee!!!
         
Congratulations!!!!!.... and OMG she could be having three!!!! 
You never do things by halves hun!!


----------



## jenni01

Kieke ::: Well done on tackling the buggers head on!!

SFG::: Good luck and make sure you make your foof all pretty!!


----------



## ustoget

Kieke-sorry yes it's completely doable to go alone and lots of women do and even meet up there. There's a serum thread! Plus I will help u all I can x

Kazzee let me look back and try and find it


----------



## ustoget

Ok so

9dp5dt 190
11dp5dt 1195

If I remember right it's not about how high the reading is its about how much it increases in the 48hours.. Are u having another blood test on weds ??

Either way the reading is great and very very positive t'mo that's amazing.. But are we hoping for multiplies  I know it's really scary for lots of women.


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - triplets! Can you imagine...  

ustoget - I emailed Serum to see if they can tell me more about length of stay/price/waiting time.
It is of course a possibility and the exchange rate is in our favour at the moment!  Not sure if I can hide a quick visit to Greece...


----------



## ustoget

I've know women turn up lunchtime day 1 for pre op assessments then have the op the next morning, consulatant after and flown home evening of day 2!!
We stay about 3 days I think so we had some time to look around but 2 nights would be easily enough.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Congrats kazzeeeee that's a very high number... I think triplets is definitely a possibility! Xx


----------



## Cloudy

Kazzee - excellent news, really please for you and Mr K  

Kieke - sorry you cant get something sooner, i know all the waiting is frustrating (i have been waiting for one thing or other since December so I totally feel your pain!). I think serum close in August (Im sure Fifty will confirm as she went there I think) but another alternative could be Gennet in Prague (where you can have consultations and pre-op via City Fertility in London, SFG is going there i think) or even somewhere like Reprofit in Brno (Jen is going there). Fingers crossed for a cancellation  

SFG - Hope today went ok? Hope it wasnt too uncomfortable for you and that you get your results soon  

Hope everyone is ok  

AFM - well this morning I have had a new experience, boob biopsy. It wasnt too bad and not too worried, but have done biopsies so just a wait for results now  

xxx


----------



## cinnamon75

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me butting in but I wanted to say a HUGE congratualtions to Kazzzee!!!!!      

*sqeeeeeeeeeeeel* I flipping knew it!! You will make a fab mummy and I hope you have a wonderful 9 months. Enjoy every minute of it


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Is it ok if I join this thread? I've just had my second FET, after an ICSI and FET both ended in chemical pregnancy. I had two put back this time, intralipids and antibiotics after having Greek tests, I really thought it'd work, but here I am. We are moving so losing funding from our CCG, even for storing our last frostie. We are also saving for a mortgage so who knows when our (possibly last) cycle with this frotie will be. What we do know is it will not be with the NHS clinic, who also do private treatment, as they have behaved really badly and upset us especially this cycle.

Anyway thanks for reading and hope you don't think I'm butting in. 

Massive congrats on the BFP Kazzee, it's great to hear some positive news x


----------



## kazzzee

Ustoget your numbers on the same day (16 day old foetuses) are close to mine. So perhaps we're talking about anothe set of twins  I have another blood test tomorrow. 

I feel like I have an awful lot to learn about pregnancy now. I don't have a clue as I never researched it for fear of jinxing it! 

Thanks everyone else for your support! You guys are the best. 

kateMart you e joined a lucky thread hopefully! You are more than welcome! 

Cinnamon I was going to message you glad you caught my news  you going to stick around in our thread this time  

Cloudy glad the boob biopsy is out of the way. Hope it's a good result, something easily dealt with. 

Kieke I called the hospital every few days when I was waiting for my kidney operation. In the end they got me in at short notice because it was Easter and people drop out due to holidays. So maybe August bank holiday? 

Jenni when the girl told me the HcG levels I said a friend had joked that I might end up with 6  

Mogg and Oscar xxx made you cry  

Gracy Andade and SFG and everyone else thanks so much!!!!


----------



## oscar13

Kazzzee, I am happy to cry over news like that any day. As far as pregnancy goes I was/am totally clueless, all my research went into getting there xx

Welcome Katemart. Sorry to hear you haven't been treated well! What part of the country are you moving too? (((())))

Cloudy so glad to hewr the biopsy went well but sorry you had to go through it. FC the results come through nice and quickly so you can move on. X

Ustoget, how are you and the twinnies? X

Kieke, really hope you manage to get a cancellation soon x

Sfg, how is your foof looking?!?!

Jennie I am guessing you have had no response from M yet? ..

Andade, fifty, Gracie, cinnamon......hope you are all well?

Afm, 20 wk scan tomorrow and getting nervous now xxx


----------



## ustoget

Yeah maybe Kazzee.. I couldn't imagine not having my two little miracles and love every day of it so i hope u get as lucky as we did!! U can google a hcg calculator but it's abit obsessive.. I couldn't stop checking as wanted twins so Badly  

Oscar- yeah we are good although off work today with sore throat and abit of a temperature. So relaxed in bed all day and about to go for a blood test to check my iron (see the test never stop)
Omg good luck for t'mo.. Mines next Tuesday and crapping it/excited as per the norm. Let us know!!also wen u are coming over to the nov/dec thread.. Thought u would of made the jump by now. 

Cloudy- glad your tests are out the way and fingers cross it's all good news

Katemart- welcome to a lovely thread.. Im sure everyone here will take good care of u 

Sorry got to run to the doc so hope everyone else is well.


----------



## cinnamon75

Ahhhh Kazzzee I'd love to come back and join you lovely limbolander ladies! I feel like I know you all so well as I've been secretly lurking ever since last chatting to you all in the old thread (I was around when Kieke joined so that's how long it's been  ) So as long as none of you mind, I might make it more of a habit joining you all in your laughter   tears   rants   celebrations   and frolics . 

WARNING - SOPPY POST ALERT:
There's something really lovely about a group of ladies all at different stages of their treatment and pregnancies, all finding friendship and support on here. Most of the other boards all feel a bit temporary but this one is more for making friends. You ladies are such a special bunch


----------



## oscar13

Ustoget, don't think I was really aware that there was one! X

Cinnamon it is good to have you with us ....and I agree, it definitely feels like friends to me x


----------



## kazzzee

You summed it up perfectly Cinnamon. I don't know what I'd do without this lovely bunch


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi everyone, would you mind if I join you all??

Currently in limboland after our 1st failed ICSI cycle. Got our BFN last Wednesday and was gutted. Now waiting for a follow up with our consultant on 11th August and hoping to discuss next steps with FET, which I think based on our clinics protocol is 3 AFs before the FET. 

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread!! X


----------



## ustoget

Haha cinnamon .. Love the 'warning soppy post alert' that made me giggle.. Pop in and out when ever u want to !!

Oscars yeah go to pregancy thread or search through my posts. Sorry thought u knew but we're holding back. Me and Moggs have been there for awhile now! Good all around topics like good pushchairs and any concerns u might have


----------



## Kieke

Cloudy - Serum is indeed closed in August and September is being booked up fast so no option.
Glad your biopsy wasn't too bad, any idea how long you have to wait for your results?

cinnamon - please stay!! Would love to stay in touch with you.
And I love soppy posts.  

KateMart - sorry to hear you had a tough time. You are not butting in at all, the more the merrier.
Any idea when you might go for your FET?

kazzzee - trust me, I'll  keep bugging them within reason.  
August bank holiday is a long time away but I wouldn't mind!

oscar - good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure all is fine. Will be thining of you.  

MY DH talked some sense into me... for the sake of delaying FET for one month/AF it's not worth the money.
So I'm just going to hope that I'll have the hysteroscopy at least in August.
My AF is normally first week of the month so according to my calculations (baring in mind you need to have one AF after the procedure, right?) I could have the transfer end of/mid November. I'll check dates with my clinic.
Just hope they can get rid of this polyp, I really don't like the thought of it...
Because I had no after pains last time after EC I now have it in my mind that my pains are because of the polyp... would that be possible you think? Glad I have the consultant appt in 2 weeks time in case I need to see him.
Just feel annoyed I can't exercise as yet...
Sorry for the rant! I know I should count myself lucky!


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke have you looked at whether there are any supplements you can take to help with the Polyp? When I have the cysts and the high oestrogen I was trying DIM which helps you remove oestrogen - which may have been the cause of your polyp because you would have been on very high levels of oestrogen at the time. Have a read of this - I've found so much useful info on this site: http://natural-fertility-info.com/the-best-natural-remedies-for-fibroids.html

Johope I bet 3 AFs will pass in no time. While you're waiting are you going to go on a health kick - at least you'll feel like you are doing something positive with your time.

/links


----------



## ustoget

Kieke/ j had my hydro feb 14, started down regs 24th feb, transfer 4th April.. So should be quicker for u as its a fet. You have your hysto after your period has finished but before Ovulation so I would of thought one bleed then fet on next ovulation (for u September no? If u gave hysto in aug) but suppose that depends on medicated programs length


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Kazzzee - that's my plan! Start some light jogging again and try and keep eating a little healthier. I do have such a sweet tooth though. I'm a sucker for sweets and chocolate!


----------



## sfg29

Evening everyone and welcome Cinnamon, KateMart (Love the Brucie pic!) & Jo Hope.

For those who asked, my foof was looking good and ready to be traumatised!    Had to wait for nearly an hr to be seen and my appointment was with Dr Jan Brosens not Dr Quenby as I had hoped but nevertheless it went well....the biopsy was pretty traumatic - the nurse offered me gas and air but I declined as I assume it was similar to hysteroscopy plus I thought I would be hard core and take the pain!  The nurse literally gave me a nano second to take a breath before she proceeded to swab my uterus lining for 10 very long seconds like a blooming loon wielding a machete!  OMG the pain was unbearable    They reckon the results will take 2/3 weeks which is a bonus and I can let Gennet know in case they need to tweak my protocol.

Oscar - good luck for tomorrow   and thanks for throwing the baby dust  

Kieke - every penny counts in this world, so perhaps it's best to wait if it's only a month?  Just think of all the crazy exercises you can do in that time? 

Cloudy - glad to hear your boob biopsy went ok, how long til you get your result?

Ustoget - get well soon hun, hope the blood test went ok today and good luck for next Tuesday.

KateMart - sorry to hear about your negative results and how you've been treated by your clinic.  It's absolutely appalling that they can make you feel so bad, have you put a letter of complaint in?  Have you considered looking into clinics abroad as the costs can be almost half the price here?  We knew after the failure for our 1st and only NHS cycle that we had to look into going abroad as there is no other way we could afford to continue on this journey.  Jenni, Cloudy and I are cycling with clinics Prague so feel free to ask me any questions  

Jo_Hope - sorry about your BFN, it sucks doesn't it?  Please be kind to yourself and have hope that your time will come soon.  I am a true believer that we will all eventually be mummies x

Cinnamon - come and join the mad house!  Just be wary of Jenni, she can be a little      ! Hahaha

Kazzzeeee - have you come down yet?    

Andade, Filthy, Mogg, Jenni, WGD - hope you lovelies are ok?

Xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

To be honest I'm not sure it's completely sunk in Sfg but I've got a couple of books now on my iPad so I'm learning all about what to expect. I feel like I need to take a crash course! 

joHope a couple of sweets and choccies here and there won't do any harm. You have to let yourself have treats  I know I can't survive without chocolate!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks sfg - it really does suck but I'm thankful we can try again. 

Your procedure sounds painful! Hope you've recovered now!! X

My thinking exactly Kazzzee!! X


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning 
Wow!! What an eventful day we had yesterday!!!
Poor " SFG " went through foof torture but luckily made it through!!....I'm guessing she was vajazzeled! 
Our " Kazzee " has at long last after months of flying around like a nutter and experiencing adversity has got her BFP!!! 
Our beloved " Cloudy " stealthlike went in for her boob biopsy and didn't mention it to us cos she didn't want us to worry....well Missus I'm not alone in saying that we are here for you for your high times and your low times so we're ALWAYS here to support you! 
"Kieke" has had a revelation and listened to her DH!!!...now that money can be used to go for her babies nursery instead! 
We have also been joined by two more newbies!!!...Hello and welcome 
" Cinnamon " has returned to the fold and for some reason has turned into a soppy hippy!! 
And today our " Oscar" has her 20wk scan!!!....WOW!!!...we're sooo chuffed for you hunny bun!!!.... 
Needless to say I'm sending out all love and cuddles to everyone else  

I honestly do believe our group is a lucky group!!....I believe that the support we do give each other.....the random chats we have.....the good will we genuinely share towards each other is actually going to help us see so many more positives 
For some of us it may take a little more time but we will all get there!!

AFM:: I have heard nothing from "M" as yet!!....am I surprised??...No!!...but the idea of finally having to go back at some point does not thrill me!!
I'm still on the BCP until I get the go ahead from Eva when she get's my results.....I don't no if it is the pill that's making me feel sick and tired but I'm guessing it must be!
I've also been wondering if there's a way I can stay on at my little job.....could I maybe do it after the 2ww if I get a BFP?......could the cleaning job cause harm?.....
I wouldn't risk anything of course but I do quite like my job!!
We still miss "Lil'B" and I doubt that will ever stop......the cats seem to be in the house more often so I wonder if they're trying to substitute her not being here...
Brian's "getting there......he misses her so much though..
On an amazing turn of events I've stood up to him about his Mother!!
I told him I've put up with her butting into our relationship long enough and I'm in a relationship with him and not her...
I'm also giving her the cold shoulder.....I just can't be axsed listening to her pointless crxp anymore!!
Oh she's in for one hell of a surprise if I get pregnant!! 
Anyway I've realised that I'm waffling at stupid o'clock!!!!
Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## cinnamon75

*Jenni* I blame the drugs  I'm on day 9 of stimms and am all smiles, full of energy and feeling-loved up and soppy. I don't remember being this happy when I did my one round of IUI! I'm high up on cloud 9  (I always wanted to use that one) so it seems force feeding my follicles is suiting me! 

I'm sorry to bring it up again, but I was really sad to hear about Lil'B - losing a four-legged family member is heartbreaking and I shed a little tear for you when I read your news 

Go you!!!! Standing up to the MIL is very brave but in my experience - very neccessary for ones sanity! Mine used to like insulting anything I baked because she was more of a tinned fruit, quick-jel, flan case, kind of baker. That was her speciality dessert, so when she insulted my homemade lemon marshmallows by saying she didn't like "that yellow stuff" I laughed when her husband said "well you couldn't have thought it was that bad because you ate the whole bag full!"

*Kieke* I will definitely stick around this time, I'm just sorry I left it so long to pop back on! I think your hubby has been talking some sense... I think we are about the same age (except I turn forty next month ) and I know how every month seems so precious, but it really is only a month and like Jenni said you can use that money for nicer things  I had copies of my clinic notes yesterday and I can see that in March the nurse spotted a polyp during IUI. They haven't told me this and now I'm worried we are going ahead with this IVF and it might be a waste of time if I have a polyp. When did they find yours, was it during egg collection? I might be in the same boat as you soon!!! We can be polyp buddies 

*Kazzzee* YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!  I'm just going to keep saying it over and over again because it's too bl#*dy exciting!!!! Are you having another blood test done soon?

*Sfg* Thanks for the warning about Jenni. I think she is almost as nutty as squirrel poop but it makes her more adorable  She has my favourite profile picture/gif on here! Who doesn't smile when they see the little elephant shaking that ****!

I was crossing my legs reading about your foof being abused that way yesterday!! Was that a biopsy for NK cells?

*Ustoget and Oscar* thank you for welcoming me back  How are you both doing?

*Katemart and Jo_hope* Helloooooo. Looking forward to getting to know you both better!

*Cloudy* I'm glad you boob biopsy is over and done with and I hope you don't have to wait too long for your results x

AFM, well since I was last on here I have started my first round of IVF/ICSI (not sure which one until on the day). I had my first follicle tracking scan yesterday which went pretty well, about six on each but three front runners so I'm hoping the little ones catch up soon. EC probably Friday or Monday! My FSH was 13 when last tested so I'm on 300iu Gonal F. I did send some blood off to Zita West to get my AMH tested (I need it for my consultation with Gennet in Prague for round 2) and found out on Saturday it is 10.2 so hopefully I have some nice eggies left! Looking at this one as a test run though because the NHS don't seem to do any blood tests or checks to see if it's working ok, I just get some scans, hopefully an EC and if all goes well then maybe an ET too! They don't even give me a stick to pee on at the end


----------



## mogg77

Phew well I think I'm just about recovered from my convention ! Having an extra day off to make up for working hard!
Jenni your post made me chuckle this morning!  well done on mil business! I've been lucky with mine but I can imagine it would drive you mad!
I only tried the bcp once in my life and it made me feel rotten, and turned me into a mentalist! So could well be that affecting you- well apart from the mental part I think you've that bit Sussed already!  

Kazzzeee I'm still so delighted!!! Twins would be amazing! Hope your enjoying it still, feels weird doesn't it?! 

Cinnamon welcome back! Your doing your first IVF around the same age I did mine last year- I only just scraped through and actually turned 40 midway! Sounds like you are being very pragmatic about the whole thing, I tried to think like that but still pinned all my hopes on it without realising! But I had no backup plan at the time-It's great that you have gennet as backup just in case, it must help a lot mentally.

Sfg that sounds very sore!! I would of been all over the sedation, you're brave!

Cloudy hope boobies are ok and not causing any additional pain!  

Kieke that does sound sensible, though I understand you feeling hurried, I felt exactly the same, as I said I was on my first cycle when I turned forty in October, I went to Crete for a week while I down regged. I felt so panicky about time when it failed, and cos I had nothing set up it was five months later before I could go again, but in the end my results were actually better in terms of quality and quantity than the first time, so it's not like everything just automatically hurtles downhill after forty, we are all individuals.
Jo-hope and katemart, welcome! Jo-hope sorry about your bfn, best of luck at the consultation and fet!
Katemart sorry about the treatment at the nhs you've had! I second the Prague recommendation, although the nhs clinic were actually very lovely for me, the treatment in Prague was a world apart, much more personal, personally seen by the same doctor each time we went in for scans etc. the costs are amazing, I paid £2500 in total if I remember right  before flights and hotel, was probably 3000 all in so maybe worth considering?

Anyway I have to go mot my banger, wish me luck! Love to fifty, ustoget, Oscar et al! Xxxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Aloha All! 

Finally a lunchtime with no one sat in the desk next to me so I can actually look on here without having any awkward questions  

Mogg - Yay for having an extra day off  

Waving hello to Jo, Kate and Cinnamon  

SFG - My foof winced when I read what your poor foof went thro!  Ouchies!! Hope you're less sore today

Jenni - Go you for standing up about your mil!!!  

And hello to everyone else I've missed... I'm bloody awful at keeping up...

AFM, I've spent the past 24 hours kicking off at my Hospital I have my lap, hyst and drilling  booked with as the price they've quoted keeps changing first it was 3700, then 3850, then 3750 and now 3850 again... Fuming!! They say it's just a slight change, but we're literally scraping pennies together to afford this and our first round of Ivf and that's only if we don't cycle till November  What's even more annoying is that I've realised my period is now due 2 days before it as I was early this month  *temper tantrum time*. As for the sperm, we've decided to go for the gemmology guy  I was fussing over nothing and it'd be twice as much to buy it from the London Sperm Bank which we really can't afford. So I'm going to order it today hopefully and it'll be ready and waiting in the freezer for us later in the year


----------



## jenni01

Cinnamon::: Oooh you're quite far into your treatment hun!!.....you have been a busy bunny!!
And EC is either Friday or Monday!!....so basically in August you're going to be our next PUPO!! 
I am rather curious as to why people have the impression as to why I am nuts!!??  

Jo-Hope::: So as our new group member it would be lovely if you could tell us a few things about you!
1) Favourite Song
2) Favourite Film
3) Favourite Food
4) Favourite Destination
Feel free to add more stuff if you like!!

WGD::: That's shocking that they're F'ing you about 
I would get them to set the price and send it by email to your phone so when you come to pay they can't overcharge you! 
Well done though on picking your Donor!!.....hey the kid may help you and your Missus retire on a bed of diamonds!!!

Moggs::: Ah hun I'm glad the convention went well 
Bet it's lovely to be back home though eh!!.....but of course no pastries is a downer!!
Oh my MIL is a total mare!!
She's on the phone ALL the time.....she must sit there thinking "Oh he'll be home now" and as soon as he's in the door she's calling the house. 
She's bad mouthed me to my face......she makes every situation about her.....she plays the guilt card on DH so he gives into her and then we fall out..
When "Lil'B" passed away SHE had to get drunk cos SHE was upset!! 
She doesn't refer to me and DH having a baby she say's "Brian's baby".... 
I have put up with this for along time now!!....but I still have to be careful until the baby comes cos she still has a firm grip on him!!
But just you wait!!!....revenge is sweet!! 

Oscar::: Any news on your scan hun?? 

So I got a brief email from Eva saying that the fibroid is small but they want to no the location etc.
And Thanks to " Stephen Hawking....aka...Kazzee!!" I've sent off my notes ( I think!) so I now just have to wait to see what she says 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## lisamarie1

I'm at work so a very quick one, just wanted to say congratulations Kazzzee, that is such amazing news, I bet you still can't believe it! 

Hi to everyone else, I'll promise I'll try and catch up when I get a minute. Lots going on at the moment, hoping to do some major work to our house so getting the plans ready to go through the planning application.  

xxx


----------



## Kieke

Thank you kazzzee - I've never had polyps and the polyp wasn't there when I had my baseline scan so it must be caused ny high levels of oestrogen.
I will look at potential supplements but I like to think it's also a one off... 

ustoget - I don't believe my hysto will be scheduled at any specific time in my cycle? Just as long as I don't bleed.
Last time I spoke at my consultant he said that the FET timeline is similar to long protocol which sounds a bit long to me.  

Jo_Hope - I'm planning to go running again on Saturday - assuming that I won't be aching anymore.  

sfg - no need to be hardcode, next time take the gas & air! 
And yes, a months wait isn't worth all that money... 

jenni - yes I do sometimes listen to my DH!  
Do you know when you have to go back to the dreaded M?
Re the little job, I would have thought you'd need to be extra careful around cleaning products and also not sure how straining it is on your body?
Your MIL sounds like a nightmare and good on you for standing up to her! Mine isn't too bad but we hardly see her (there are some religion issues in my DH's family... I will spare you the details.)

Yes cinnamon we seem to have our age and love for older man in common!  
I always said that 40 would be the limit age wise (as in having babies BEFORE I turn 40) but not only is that silly it's also not going to happen...
I'm sure you have nothing to worry about a potential polyp but maybe you can mention it when you have your next scan? Mine showed up on the scan on day 7 of stimming so it was a bit of a surprise (it was 18 mm and you could clearly see it).
You are well on your way now so must be getting excited for EC. 

mogg - I look rather well preserved for my age and hope this reflects on the rest of my body!  
It's just so much more time consuming than I ever thought. 
Glad you had an extra day to recharge after the convention.
Hope your banger passed the MOT without any problems.

WGD - if only anyone could see my screen at work...  
I agree with Jenni, have the quote confirmed. Easy for them to say 'slight change'. 
Glad you decided on your donor! Any idea when you might start your treatment?

Like I said last night, I will stay put for a couple of weeks but surely they will be able to see me in August...
I will phone the clinic every Monday morning to check if I'm still on the cancellation list! 

Now, maybe you can help me out with my next question ladies...
My clinic doesn't do any blood testing. I want to give it our all for the FET so I was thinking to organise some tests myself.
But what should I test for and when should I have these done?


----------



## Tracy Jacks

Hi everyone,

I am new to this board, I've just had my first ICSI cycle cancelled after my clinic found I have an ovarian cyst at the pre-treatment checks. I am very disappointed as I've already had to put my treatment on hold for six months due to pre-cancerous cells found during a routine smear. After starting on this journey due to male factor problems, it's now my body that's causing all of the hold-ups! I've found this forum really helpful and supportive (I was on the 'cycle buddies' thread before) so I thought I'd join you all in Limbo Land! 

I hope to get to know you all as we go along and I'll have a look back over posts when I get home tonight xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies and thank you for the warm welcome. What a lovely thread  

Oscar, how was the scan today? Hope all is well. We are moving from Woking to Kent - only for a year as it's in with my mum (!) to save to buy a house. We couldn't put it off any longer and rents here are sky high!

Hello Jo-Hope, sorry to hear about the BFN, it feels horrible doesn't it. This process is so unfair!

Kieke, we are probably going to go to the Lister for the FET, as we already used them for immune support alongside NHS last cycle. Where are you having the hysteroscopy? Is it private or NHS? Hope they can reduce the pain, it does sound like it's worth waiting when it can make the difference.

On the blood tests, have you had all the immunes? I had level 1 with my GP for free - thyroid and blood clotting ones. Then there's the Chicago blood tests and during my last FET, I got tested for progesterone the day before transfer. If I had got a BFP as I did on my other cycles, I demanded an HCG test from my clinic. They didn't like it but I forced the issue! 

Sfg, that procedure sounds hideous! And I thought the scratch was bad  . Was it the NK cell uterine biopsy? As I was thinking about doing that one in Coventry - I had the Chicago bloods and they were borderline high for NK killing power and numbers. I can't help but feel the bloods don't give the full story though - and that maybe my uterine NKs are higher, who knows but I had intralipids last cycle and it was a BFN instead of the two short lived BFPs I had without. Yes I do want to complian about my clinic, they were all kinds of terrible: one nurse told me a CP wasn't a miscarriage and I shouldn't say I'd had one. Another took me into a room and shouted at me following my srtahc because the consultant who did it had found out we were at the Lister for immunes and wasn't happy (or rather, his ego wasn't!). I'm just glad to see the back of them for now!

Cinnamopn 75 hello! Exciting that EC may be Monday! Can't believe you have to buy your own pee stick!

Mogg those costs are amazing! I was leaning towars Serum in Athens as I had the Hidden C tests there (by post), but Prague sounds like an even better option. I'm actually quite excited now, I didn't realise it would be so much less than here.

WhatGracieDid sorry you are having a tough time. Those costs are high and when you don't get the level of service it's infuriating! Hope everything gets sorted.

Jenni your MIL sounds like a nightmare!

Ustroget thanks for the welcome! How are you getting on?

We are going to be taking a break for at least a few months, but think I will apply to have a hysterscopy on my new NHS, as well as the NK biopsy with Quenby (is that £350?). We have done NK cells and hidden infections, are there any more tests we should have?

Hi Tracy Jacks (like the Blur song?), sorry to hear about the tough time you've had. We also started with just 'male factor' but I was never checked as we were rushed off to IVF before they'd even confirmed if I was ovulating! It's good that you've been treated for the cells though, hopefully you'll be able to get started again soon.

xx


----------



## andade

Hi all!  
Wow, you think you're up to date and then the thread becomes extremely busy and you're playing catch up. 

Kazzee - How you doing today? Is it beginning to sink in?  Your HCG is incredible!  
How's OH reacting?  Here's for the steep learning curve - a good one. 

Cloudy - Hope you're feeling ok after your biopsy. Hopefully,  this is the end of procedures for a while. 

Cinnamon - Hello! 
At least the drugs are just making you soppy and sweet!  Got a feeling they would turn me into a moody  monster!  Not much difference from usual really 

Kate Mart - Welcome to Limboland 
Sorry to hear that your last treatment didn't work and that the clinic were so horrible and unprofessional.  Id definitely complain.  Have you thought about going through PALS? 

Oscar - Hope the scan went went well today and that you have some great little pics. 

Ustoget - Hope you feel better today and that you're taking it easy.  

Jo_Hope 84 - Welcome!   Sorry that you find yourself here after a BFN. Actually, this a good place to find yourself, as everyone on here is really nice and supportive.   Hope your consultant can give you some answers for your FET.
Three AFs will go very quickly and you will be cycling before you know it.

Kieke - Im glad that you are saving your money, which you can use towards treatment etc.  Hopefully,  you'll get the cancellation. 
Men do talk sense sometimes! 
Hope you're not still experiencing pain. 

Sfg29 -  Your foof must have gone into hiding now!  Your story made mine clench shut! 
I'm pain relief all the way.  How are you feeling today?

Jenni - You're like Mother Limbo!  So lots of hugs for you!  
I've never taken the BCP,  so can't comment.
Brave lady to stand up to MIL but sometimes you just need to say it as it is and then people realise you're not to be walked over or treated like an idiot! 
Hope you've rested after your early start!  

Mogg - Glad you've recovered. We don't want you over exerting yourself now, do we? 

WGD  - Hospital are bring a hit cheeky, changing prices like that. Should be one quote in writing and then they should stick to it! Do you have the first quote in writing? 

Lisa - Hello   Hope the renovations won't prove too stressful.

Tracy - Welcome! 
Sorry you had your cycle cancelled but at least you will start treatment knowing that your body is in the best shape it can be. I've had a few obstacles due to my body, the last being a myomectomy in May and I'll be having treatment in a months time!  It seems like a long time but you will get there.  

Fifty - Hope you're ok.

AFM - I'll probably fall asleep early as went to bed at 4 because I was working on an app form and woke up early to go and pick stuff up from work. Went back out to do a shop in H & B, which came to £1.67 as I had a coupon!  Bought some cashew milk,  flavoured coconut milk (choc, pineapple and so e thing else?) and dom Slim Pasta to help with my weight loss.  I don't really drink milk, so gonna mix with frozen berries and will try Fifties peanut butter variation.
I'm  hungry now, off to get some food. 
Take care all, x


----------



## sfg29

Hi All

Foof is ok thanks to those asking!  The pain subsided a couple of hours after the 'swabbing' and now I've got AF like cramps every time I pee.

Jenni - I have been vajazzled before (don't ask) and unfortunately it's not as nice as that.  The only upside to having this biopsy done is that I lied and told DH I can't have sex for the next 2 weeks!        Well done for standing up to MIL, it's such a shame she's behaving like this, she'll be the one missing out when you and Brian have a baby as you're less likely to involve her with things.  Perhaps you need to tell Brian the story about your ex and the laxatives, he may think twice about not taking your side?  

Andade - I don't know how you do it surviving on so little sleep?  If I was you and went to bed at 4, I would definitely be asleep at my desk before lunch!  Good job with voucher shop at H&B, I love a good bargain.

KateMart - yes the biopsy was for NK cells at Dr Quenby's clinic at Coventry University Hospital and the cost was £360.  I would love to have the Chicago test done but as it's so expensive, we figured I would do this test first to see if I do have these NK cells and if I do then we might consider having it done.  

With regards to other tests, I would recommend Karyotyping and Sperm DNA fragmentation test.  I managed to get the Karyotyping through my GP so you might want to try that first otherwise this test can be quite costly.  We had this test done as on our first cycle we had a lot of abnormal fertilised embryos so it was recommended to us to ensure we're not carriers of abnormal chromosomes - luckily it turned out we're ok.  We had the Sperm DNA fragmentation test done in Prague with our current clinic for the same reason - DH's morphology was 3% in June 2014 but after 9 months on a strict diet of no booze and vitamins, his sperm quality improved and the DNA frag test showed he had almost normal morphology and normal sperm fragmentation %.  If you are considering to cycle in Prague, I would recommend just flying out there for a consultation, check the clinic out yourselves and get a bunch of tests done while you're there as they are so cheap to get them done. Flights and accommodation are really reasonable and you can justify it as a mini break.

Sorry ladies just realised what the time is and I need to get ready for netball - I am on scoring duties tonight so 2 hrs of standing outside!!!  Will do more personals when I get back in later.

XXX


----------



## oscar13

Hi ladies, this is going to be a flying visit so apologies for the lacl of personals! Think worrying about the scan today has finally caught up with me and I am shattered.

So quickly: 

Welcome all newbies, I hope you enjoy your time here as much as I do xx

Kazzzee, still on cloud 9 for you ((()))

To all my other limbo lovelies I am sending a massive group hug to make up for my inwlexcusable lack of personals (((((((((((((())))))))))))))

20wk scan went well today. Our litlle boy was happy and as far as the tests can show healthy and unashamedly playing with his willy!!!!!! Gave us all a good giggle. Also cervix still holding up so all round good day xx


----------



## mogg77

Yes Oscar simply inwlexcusabuble!!!  I love auto correct! Hurrah on scan, sounds like a typical little man   you can relax now!


----------



## oscar13

Hahaha told you I was tired xxxxx


----------



## Cloudy

Wow, so many new people, I can't catch up  

Oscar - brilliant news for your scan today  

Sorry no personals and sorry for being rubbish and unsupportive, just very distracted at the moment with these results hanging over me, and with work, and then meeting Dr Idiot features next week, and hoping we can start our FET at last!

Thank you everyone for all the support, I'm not going away, I know this sounds like a goodbye but it's isn't, it's just an apology in advance for being rubbish!

Xxxx


----------



## mogg77

Aw you just look after yourself cloudy! You've a lot on your plate, love Dr idiot features   good luck with meeting xx


----------



## andade

Oscar, he's in training already! 
Glad everything is ok.

Cloudy, don't worry about no personals. Hope your results home through soon so you can get some good results. Sorry you have do much going on at the moment  but   that all will be well.
Lots of


----------



## mogg77

Oh I just remembered a funny story I was told at the convention, we were talking names and this couples kids go to school with two siblings called why-voh- nee, and goowy ( that's my dodgy phonetic spelling) the hubby asked their mum where she found the names as they're so unusual and she said in a baby book, he asked her to spell them and she said y-v-o-n-n-e and g-u-y     ooh dear!
Luckily I've my Irish in laws to check I'm saying Irish names I'm reading right or that'd be me too!


----------



## ustoget

Wowsa.. Lots of newbies int be land of limbo. Sorry I do have something to say to u all but by the time I have read the next post I've forgotten what it was   I can only do long replies with a phone and a computer lol but thinking of u all in you ups and downs

Oscar-  yes so happy for u and lived that he was playing with his willy.. So cute!!

Moggs- glad u had fun at your convention but rest now please.. Makes me tired thinking about u being so active !!

Jenni- still Jo rely form the dreaded m.. Ffs. As for continuing your cleaning job.. Wel I gave up all chemical and dh done the cleaning and still does now so I wouldn't say it's not the best idea but in sure other think that's complete rubbish. I would say 100% no during time of transfer as strong smells etc can reject the embryo.

Sjg- sorry I didn't arm u on purpose as didn't want I worrying too much but yep it's so painful, I had the gas and air and it didn't help.. Just made me high to drive home. Longest 10secs ever hey!!??

Cloudy- sorry your hoo grouch a stressful time. I really fee for u.. Waited for results to get thins moving is the worse as u feel helpless. But u have Been so strong and patient, just try and stay strong for a little longer, give yourself some cloudy time and relax abit and then we are all behind u x

Thanks andale- I'm feeling better today and went back to work 

Kieke- I don't think they do it have ovulation I case your pregnant but maybe that's different depending on where u go.

Cinnamon - eg Monday.. Amaozng, feeling positive makes the process Much easier and I do believe give du a better chance of s positive outcome so keep it up  

Hi again to everyone I missed . Big hugs to u all though


----------



## oscar13

Sending quick extra hug to Cloudy - don't worry if you can't get on here, just remember even if you are quiet we are all still thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for good news xxx


----------



## kazzzee

I was going to reply and do personals and everything but ended up in a long phone call with OH about how we are going to fix the living arrangements for maternity leave and beyond. It's all very complicated because if I live up there with him it will cost a fortune in travel expenses to work in London (more than my mortgage!). At least we don't really need to worry for about 20 months. To remind you: he lives in Suffolk in the week because he works there. I live in Surrey because it's close enough to London to commute. We spend the weekends together, usually at mine.  (We've been together for 22 years, incidentally...) We clearly need to spend more than weekends together when we get our new arrival (s). I also need to figure out where to register the fact that I'm pregnant. I'll be having the baby (if I get that far) in Suffolk because I will definitely be there for maternity leave, so maybe I need to do the antenatal stuff up there? 

Anyways, because I spent most of the evening doing that I now need to go to sleep as I have to be at ARGC for a blood test at 7.30 am - you all thought that was over now didn't you. I've been in for bloods today too but only at 8.30. Tomorrow it has to be early as they might book me in for IVIG. It's all go here! 

Just a quick message to say chin up Cloudy, we all love you 

And Mogg what date in October is your birthday. We might be twins! 

The rest of you I promise to respond tomorrow. If I end up on the IVIG I'll have time to kill!


----------



## andade

Morning all! 
Can't believe I'm the first one today! 

Moggs that name story is funny!   Never heard anyone who couldn't pronounce Guy!! 

Good luck with the bloods today Kazzee.

Wishing every one a good day.

Right off to do my first day of  a 5k training prog to get fit.  I'm not planning to rUn a 5k at the moment but just doing the exercise.  

Take care all, x


----------



## jenni01

Sorry!!!... I only have my phone to get on the net!! 
Don't no how long it will take to sort out laptop connection thingy 
Will catch up asap!!
Hope you're all well...xxx
Oh it's ok to carry on with tx the fibroid is small enough!!!!!... Yay...xx


----------



## Kieke

Welcome Tracy Jacks - I remember you from the cycle buddies thread. Sorry to hear your cycle had to be cancelled.  
Are they monitoring the cyst for the time being or are you having to have it removed?

KateMart - hopefully I'm having the hysteroscopy at our local NHS hospital in West Yorkshire.
I haven't had any tests done so it's all new to me. Stupid question but any potential abnormalities showing up can prevent the embryo from developing/implanting?
And were you 'lucky' that you got your immune level 1 done through your GP? My clinic does the HCG as a standard but no other tests at all - they never mentioned it anyway!
A lot to look into...  

andade - the pain is finally settling! So I will definitely be running on Saturday (5k)... lord help me.  
Sounds you had a good shop at H&B, you must be a regular if you have so many coupons  
Always been intrigued about the slim pasta but the price is putting me off.

sfg - our vajazzled foof lady! It will take a while to get that out of my mind haha  
I will look into the Karotyping test as well. No need for any sperm tests at the moment but we will be doing more testing if need be...

oscar - very pleased and happy to hear your baby boy is doing well! 

Cloudy - no need to apologize! Stay positive and hang in there!  

mogg - that is so funny about the names!

kazzzee - wow that sounds like a predicament but I'm sure you'll sort it out, I have this feeling you are very good at sorting and organising! 
And yes I did think all your testing would be over. Hope you are doing and feeling well!

Jenni - you must be so relieved! Pleased for you. 

Not much news from me today, my pains are finally subsiding so no more excuses to lounge around this much!
Working on my 'test wish list' and need to decide which doctor in our practice I'm going to approach... I don't really have a regular one so might see the one we see for my DH as he is fully aware of our situation and normally very sympathetic...


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Wow this thread moves fast!!

Thank you for the hellos Katemart and Andade and hello back! 

Mogg - Your story made me really chuckle - you'd have thought maybe she'd have asked someone about the pronunciation  

Hi Jenni- hmm I have lots of favourite songs but the one that sticks out for me is Phil Collins Always - love it. 
Fave film has to be Dirty Dancing - I can recite pretty much every line - sad eh?!!
Fave food - a bit of english fayre - steak and chips   I do love thai food too though. 
Fave destination has to be Thailand (hence the new found love for Thai food) - we spent two weeks there earlier this year and fell in love with it. Amazing country and amazing people.

Oh and i have a nightmare MIL too - she refers to things like 'at Chris' house' (We bought the house together 5 years ago) or she was telling some one last night about a birthday present 'Chris had got her' - i actually thought the gift was signed from both of us (that i actually chose) but hey ho - constantly has to mention my OH's ex wife (who he separated from 10 years ago!) in pretty much every conversation we have (even the 1st time she met my mum she did the same thing!!) and likes a good ole root round my house whenever she comes.... i just have to bite my lip and get on with it but it can be frustrating. She doesn't know anything about our treatment and won't do until we are successful  and past the three month stage. I don't think she'll take the news lightly either but i'm not bothered about that.

Anyways sorry for babbling on!! Hope i haven't bored anyone!! xx


----------



## jenni01

Houston We Have Lift Off!!!
OH Thank god!!....I thought I'd have no proper access for 72hrs and all I had was my phone! 
Yes indeedy we are still OK to go ahead and I'm frickin chuffed!!!.....so I booked the flights but of course DH will not no this as yet!! 
I actually called Eva....very lovely lady!!....she even said I can go as high as 10mg on the Oestrogen! 
I'm going to be a wreck!!

Anyway::
Oscar::: Oooh your little fellas an exhibitionist hun!!....playing with his little "ting" already!!....but how lovely to see him 

Ustoget::: I wonder are you having an ok time?....just something you mentioned on here about not wanting to worry us with your pregnancy chat.....you do no we're here for good and bad don't you!

Jo-Hope::: Thankyou for telling us more about you!!.....there's loads on here that love Thailand....but we all love our food!! 
And your MIL is as bad as mine!!.....she tried to confront me last night when she'd had a drink but I brushed it off and walked away....but the persistent bxtch called today and what the problem is so I told her!!
She say's she's going to back off but we'll see 

Cloudy::: Hope you are well today schnukums.....hope your resting up!!

Filthy::: Good luck tonight with your appointment!! 

SFG:::: My god you've been vajazzeled!!!....Was is green sparkles for the "M" Xmas party! 

To everyone else massive hello and sorry for not addressing you all personally but theres a fair few of us now!!

Hope you're all well 

P.s....Kazzee Thanks again for helping me!!!.....and I hope you and your fella sort out your living arrangements!!
Sound's perfect as it is to me!!


----------



## oscar13

Yay Jennie!!! Wonderful news ((((())))). So looking forward to being able to celebrate more limboland BFPs xx

JoHope, I'm another Thailand fan........I would go back tomorrow if I could xx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Hi Ladies, I’m back!!!  I’m so sorry I have been so rubbish but I’ve been so busy with work and numerous other things. The nice relaxing holiday we were supposed to go on including the 54ft yacht my DH arranged never happened…. Well, we did go on holiday (for 3 out of the 10 days) but our pooch needed to have emergency surgery twice, he had to be transported in a doggy ambulance after his first operation as he needed to see a specialist for the second. We were still on holiday at this point; our flight was booked for the following day. When we returned home he was is in such a state, he wasn’t even excited to see us. The good/main thing is that he is home and on the mend even if he is suffering with major separation anxiety at the moment. The insurance company have said that they won’t pay out so I am arguing with them too, although we have and would have paid whatever we needed to ensure he was ok! 

I’m going to try and do some personals (from the last few pages) but you are such a chatty bunch I will have missed so much so I do apologise!!  to all the newbies, just to explain a little.... I’ve been on this thread for a good few months but I’ve been MIA for about a month now! As you already know everyone is welcome and they are super lovely but you have to be ready for the chattiness!!   

Kazeee – CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!   I am so so happy for you, my gut instinct says twins but I hope there are triplets in there!! 

Cloudy – I hope you aren’t in too much pain after your boob biopsy, I have my fingers crossed for good news. 

Oscar – So glad your 20 week scan was perfect – it made me chuckle when you said he was playing with his willy already!! They say boys don’t like wearing clothes but I think you are going to have a little exhibitionist on your hands!! 

Kieke – I agree with what you DH and the girls have said and waiting a month in relation to the cost that could be used for an awful lot of other fun things isn’t majorly long.

Sfg – You should always say yes to the drugs when they are offered haha!! I hope you and your foof are feeling ok!!      

Jenni – I must admit, you are the lovely loon of the group! I absolutely love your posts they really do crack me up!   I’m so sorry to hear about your MIL and the issues at M but if anything your lovely craziness will get you through. Brilliant news that the fibroid is small enough – good luck!! 

Mogg – You need to calm down and take a breather – all this busy business must be wearing you (both) out. The Guy and Yvonne thing is hilarious, if only everything we say is how it’s spelt!  

ATM with us we have received a surprise appointment from Dr Edi-Osagie, I’ve heard a lot of good things about him. I called to see what it was in relation to and the booking clerk said the notes she has states that he has read our notes and feels it would be beneficial for him to see us. It’s not until the beginning of October but it’s a step in the right direction. It will either be in relation to our MMC earlier this year or he feels he can help some way in relation to my blocked tube. 

Also, I have started to use Instagram a lot more now, if you have it and wish to follow me or see my IVF life in picture please do so! It’s STEP_BY_STEP_IVF    

xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Haha go Jennie! Sometimes I think they just need to be told. She has been told countless times by my OH but she still does her own thing! X

I just loved it Oscar best place I've been! X


----------



## oscar13

Welcome back step by step. But so sorry to hear about your time away! I would have done exactly the same thing if my fur baby had been ill. So pleased to hear yours is on the mend xx


----------



## mogg77

Jenni great news! And good news on mil too, she sounds so infuriating!
Step by step hi again! Poor doggy, how are the stupid insurance people wriggling out of it? My sister is a solicitor  and she chose not to insure dog as she said after reading all the small print she concluded the gits would never pay out for anything! Glad he's feeling better now.
Had another busy day oops, so sorry for lack of personals! But just had takeaway fish and chips and now curled up with me little shnuggly doggy and about to watch homeland   
Evening all! Xxx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Where the bl00dy hell have you all gone? Did you plan this, did you all decide that once I return you were all going to do a runner?!?    

xx


----------



## mogg77

Mwah hahaha!!


----------



## mogg77

Only teasing   it is a bit echoey in here isn't it?


----------



## Kieke

Joehoe!!! I'm here!
Welcome back Step_by_Step! Sorry to hear your holiday was cut short but glad to hear your doggy is doing better.
Great news about your appointment as well - I hope they can help you.
I'm a Instagram virgin but if I get tempted I'll come and find you.

Remember me telling you guys about the catered lunch we had in the office a while back? The one with all the left overs?
Well today there was another one but this time it was only for the directors/share holders and us plebs were not allowed to partake...
We've just been invited to tuck into the leftovers... Part of me wanted them to stuff their food but the 'don't waste food' part took over - so I have lots of food on my desk, enough to feed my DH and myself for 2 days.
Just not sure if I should take any millionaire shortbread and cakes....

Booked an appointment with my GP for Monday and hoping he will refer me for the level 1 immune tests.


----------



## jenni01

1) I've been hiding in that cupboard for hours and you said you'd come and find me 
2) "Step into the light Carolanne" 
3) " living alone I never needed anyone.....and making love was just for fun....those days are gone" 
Welcome back " Step"!!.... what have you done to the group??
I'm glad your doggies OK..xx

Hey Moggs & Oscar 
Hello to everyone else!!!.... you can come out now!!


----------



## oscar13

Hi I'm still here too, just had an usually busy day at work! X

Kieke, I just took a list of the level 1 tests to my GP and said that I needed them to be done . ......she didn't really ask any questions and just gave me the form to take to the local hospital! Really hope your GP is as accomodating xx

Kazzzee, how are you doing today? Have they told you when you will have your 1st scan (sorry if you have already said)? X

Out of curiousity why has it gone so quiet on here xxx


----------



## jenni01

I think everyone is just either busy or distracted hun!
You know us lot we'll be back nattering away soon!!
I'm off to work soon but hope everyone is well


----------



## andade

Hellloooooooooh oh oh oh.... 


Jenni - Yay to being able to starting treatment!   It's all go now,so I think there will be a few of us cycling around the same time. 

Kieke - Hope your pain has fully subsided so that you are ready for your 5k on Saturday.  Hope your GP is helpful with getting your tests done.
I don't shop at H&B regularly.  Think I got a lot of points when I stocked up on all the supplements that are meant to help TTC. The Slim Noodles range is half price at the moment which is why I stocked up and I need to really drop some pounds.
I hate wasting food as well and always try to make sure everyone takes left overs home or it's used for lunch the next day.  At least you have no kitchen duties for the next couple of days and maybe one millionaire shortbread fell into your bag!  

Step - Hello! 
I've come out of hiding and your name keeps making me sing an old pop song from way back (showing my age) and makes me smile! 
Sorry your holiday didn't go as planned but glad that your dog is fine.

Mogg - Are you gonna slow down?  You seem to be soo busy! Hope you don't over do it. 
Kazzee = How you doing?  Hope your monitoring is going well.

Hope everyone else is ok and not too busy and stressed with life and work!


----------



## ustoget

Im here and yes Jenni I'm good thanks for thinking of me.. Life's a lot easier now that the exhaustion has gone and headaches at better ..just preparing myself for Tuesday's scan eeek

Hi everyone, I'm seriously when I say I have literally forgotten every thing I just read but hope everyone is doing good. My brain is muss!!


----------



## mogg77

Oh that's great that your headaches are abating ustoget. Hope you can enjoy second tri a bit now! I'm feeling pretty okay though easily puffed out.

Yes I was just a bit caught up with work too- but it's fine, our lovely receptionist is looking after me and has booked me a load of cheeky long weekends off here and there. I am now fully booked until my maternity leave in October! So I have people wanting to book in and she's guarding my free time much better than I would myself- I'm a pushover! A client asked to go on my cancellation list, he has a backpiece to finish, when she told him I was going on maternity he said " oh god she's not pregnant is she??!!" So his details went straight in the bin!( he has late cancelled/ not shown up for numerous appointments so up I don't mind being a little mercenary!)

Step I'm on Instagram I'll give you a follow! It's way better than ********, no nasty gossip or nonsense.

Kieke yes to the cakes- your going on a 5k run you need the energy woman!
Hope the pain is better. I'm just thinking, I was in agony after my ec in Prague, it was like stitch/wind, really awful and sharp and lasted around four days. At one point I was unable to get up from the sofa and nearly crying with it. I was convinced it was ohss but I think it was a reaction to the anaesthetic, it can cause terrible wind around your insides from what I read?

Anyway love to everyone else hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## Tracy Jacks

KateMart - hi, yes my name is after the Blur song, you're the first to pick up in it 😀 thanks for the hello! 

Andade- it was very frustrating having my treatment cancelled, but I feel a bit more philosophical now I've had a while to come to terms with it. Can I ask what a 'myomectomy' is? 

Hi Kieke, I remember you too! I hope you're well, it's a bit difficult to keep up with where everyone is, so I hope you don't mind me asking where are you up to, are you waiting for a frostie to be transferred?? They are monitoring my cyst for now as it is only 2cm so hopefully will be sorted for my next cycle...

Hello everyone else, I'm slowly getting to know you all by reading through past posts


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning 
How is everyone today?

Moggs:: I'm glad the nice woman at work is looking out for you!!.....as for the cheeky man! 
My DH is adamant that he wants you to do his new tattoo and also to make one of his others more impressive!!

Ustoget::: Fingers crossed that you may now finally enjoy being pregnant now the headaches have subsided  
Of course I worry about you!!....I worry about everyone.....it's my downfall!! 

Kazzee::: All quiet from you hun!!....hope all's well 

Tracy Jacks::: It is hard to figure out where we are all at tbh cos we're all at the different stages!!
I'm glad you've started to "dust" yourself off and are feeling more positive about your future tx 

Andade::: You're right hun there's a few of us starting in October.....
Maybe that would be a good idea if we all said where we are at in our tx or our results etc......then that would help the newbies and also us oldies!! 
I'll put mine at the end..

Oscar::: I'm hoping that your migraines have finally stopped 

Filthy::: I hope you're feeling a bit more positive today  

Cloudy::: We love you to bits!!.....hope that you're reading this on your sofa and not on the floor! 

Huge hello to all you other amazing girls who are going to be pregnant so very soon!!!!   

So I finally bit the bullet yesterday and told DH about the loan!! 
He actually took it better than I'd thought and actually said " I wish I'd known before I'd agreed to work this Saturday & Sunday!!" 
Oh well I'm still alive and that's a positive!! 

Have a wonderful day all 

OK::::
I am already on the BCP and am awaiting my drugs protocol....
But I'm going over to Brno (Czech) in October for Donor Egg....


----------



## oscar13

Good morning Jenni, you are a ray of sunshine as ever!!!! So pleased DH took the news of the loan well xxx

I am having a much better spell with my headaches thank you (long may it continue)!

Happy friday everyone, hope we all have a fabulous weekend xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

Sorry not been on much.had my consultation for op on Thursday nite and I'm having op next Thursday!!! Slightly nervous.... Oh and money definitely talks!! 1 week of waiting instead of 8 months with nhs!! My tube isn't coming out. They have new techniques now .

But relieved too... I know I'm nervous but just the fact something is happening now...

I hope everyone is well. Going for my pre op today!! Xx


----------



## oscar13

Hey Fifty, good to hear from you. Whilst I totally understand the nerves it's fantastic news that younhave a date so soon and things can get moving for you. Bonus that they don't have to take tube out xxxx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Ahhhh there you all are……  

Thanks for all your comments regarding my fur baby, He's getting better each day and he even felt up to a play date with his Grandad today whist we have gone to work. Back at the vets tomorrow so hopefully more good news  

So I'm wanting some advice, if I'm totally honest my DH hasn't always wanted children and if I ever said I didn't want to keep trying (which I would never say!) I'm 100% sure he would quite easily live his life not being a parent. Don't get me wrong when I fell pregnant over Christmas he was ecstatic and gutted when we had our MMC but I firmly believe that if I would have never mentioned trying to have children he would have never brought up the subject. Anyway.... His friend had the chance to get some tickets for the Charity Shield this weekend and said if he gets 4 then we could go along with his friend and his wife, they are such a lovely couple but there's one problem (for me) she's pregnant after missing taking her pill over Christmas and should my pregnancy have continued we would have both been due within days of each other. To be honest when my DH said it my first thought was ‘how can I get out of this’? They don't know about our pregnancy/loss and I don't want to spend the whole day plus overnight stay and 2 x 3 hour train journeys with them because obviously the chat will be babies, I don't want to stop her talking about it obviously because it's the most precious thing in the world but because she is at the same stage as I would have been I think I would have struggled a little. (Fellow pregnant Limbo Landers please please do not feel like I am being disrespectful to you – I'm really not, please continue with your normal chatter because it's amazingly amazing news for you all!! I hope you understand   ). Anyhow, she decided that because it would be a long journey plus very busy she's not going to go so I guessed at this point it would be lads day and basically I wouldn't be going to which I don't mind at all. I work for a football club and see enough football all week! Sooo to get to my main point, I then said to my DH well that's OK then because I wasn't really planning on going anyway and explained my reasoning. He then said that I was taking this too far and doesn't understand why I would feel like that. I said because it's how I feel and it hurts and he totally flew off the handle. Now I don't know if He's doing that typical man thing of deflecting off the fact of not having to tell me you're no longer invited or if he really thinks I'm being pathetic (bearing in mind he won't think like us because a. He's a man & b. He's not as desperate for children as I am). So my question is, am I being a psycho??  

Fifty – Good news about the op, I bet you are nervous but keep positive and you will be fine. 

Jenni – I'm so glad Brian was OK about the loan!! 

Moggs – Thank god for your receptionist being strict with your clients, it's a good thing that you are a lady in demand. I would have been exactly the same in relation to your (ex) client that said what he did, that was a horrible thing to say!!    

I hope everyone has a lovely Friday and weekend, I'll be having a quiet one but the girls from work and I have booked to go and do a go-ape tree adventure next weekend. Fingers crossed I don't break a leg! 

xx


----------



## oscar13

Step by step, absolutely no offence taken and having suffered infertility for  years can totally relate to where you are coming from ((((())))). The longer our infertility went on the harder I found it hearing news of other people's pregnancies. All our close friends had children years ago and we have all been on group holidays for years with me and OH taking an active role in childcare whilst away but towards the end we were making excuses to avoid the holidays as it became too painful for us. So no, in my opinion definitely not psycho!!! I am " lucky" in that my OH felt exactly the same way and struggled with each new announcement we heard! Xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

All good Jenni -just got very busy and spending all my free time reading up on pregnancy. I'll respond properly later today, promise xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee:: You're duly forgiven and your excuse is fully acceptable!! 

Oscar::: " Touch wood" they stay away hun 
Thanks for saying I'm a ray of sunshine!! 

Step::: I don't know if you're fully aware of how "compassionate" my DH is!! 
But he basically told me that if Plan A or Plan B doesn't work then we shall be parting ways! 
Yes he was that insensitive!!
It's fully understandable that you're hesitant to be around pregnant people.....we all know how you feel!!
Even our preggers girls understand and can remember what it's like....
Never apologise for how you feel.....but if your DH is being insensitive towards your feelings it could be a defence mechanism?.....is he hiding his true feelings?
I'm a bit of a secret manipulator of men!!.......I would have said " Darling I just wanted you to have some time with your friends so that you can relax and not worry about me as I no you do!"
Only you know how to judge your fella cos I don't know him......but I suppose what I'm saying is that you know what makes him tick and you know his weaknesses so use them to your advantage!! 
Good luck..x


----------



## Kieke

oscar - can I just double check the list of tests with you? 
•  Full blood count, liver function tests, Urea & Electrolytes
•  Thyroid function tests (both free T4 and TSH)
•  Immunoglobulin Panel (IgG, IgA and IgM)
•  Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies, thyroid peroxidise and anti-mitochondrial antibodies)
•  Anticardiolipin antibodies (both IgC and IgM)
•  Thrombophilia (must include lupus anticoagulant, Factor V Leiden and Panthrombin gene mutation)
I'm expecting our GP to be fine about it but you never know...
Just wondering who can explain the results to me? 
Excellent news re your headaches! Hope you can fully enjoy your pregnancy now.

andade - Yes I'm back to normal! I should use this time to loose some weight instead of eating the office leftovers! Just had a rather large piece of Victoria sponge! And you guessed it, I did have some of the missionaire shortbread as well yesterday... and trifle, quiche, crisps, wine... 
We had a right laugh in the office this morning - the caretaker we have decided that it would be ok to take all the 'left over' bottled beers and wine yesterday! And he took all the fresh triffles and the rest of the shortbread! He did not spot the Victoria sponge though haha The cheeck of some people.

ustoget - so glad to hear you are feeling better!

mogg - yeah to they protective receptionist and big boo to the client who might never get his backpiece finished with that attitude! 
Yes the pain is all gone (just sore boobs - still!). Not sure we had the same pains but mine weren't that bad, just there all the time.

Tracey Jacks - yes I'm waiting for a frostie to be transferred but I need to have a hysteroscopy first to remove a polyp in my womb (this was the reason of freeze after EC). This is now booked in for 22 September but I want it to be done earlier. Hoping for a cancellation to come up soon! 

jenni - I'm hoping to join both you and Andade in October! 
Good on you for telling your DH about the loan and glad he reacted ok.
Not sure if I understand you and I hope you don't mind me asking but do  you mean that your DH said that if you can't get pregnant he will find somebody else??

Fifty - wow, money does talk indeed! Glad you can have it done so quick, shame you need to pay for it. But you'll be able to move ahead soon and you get to keep your tube!
I have now 2 quotes for a private hysteroscopy in Yorkshire, both around £2,000. I was also tipped about a clinic in Wales who does it for around £800! Just a bit unpractical to travel to Cardiff. 

Step_by_Step - I totally get you, your not a psycho as well! Man just really are from Mars...
The go-ape tree adventure sounds intriguing... I'll have a Google.

The sun is actually out in Yorkshire and I truly hope it will last!
I'm allowing myself to have some more drinks and food treats this weekend but it's back on the healthy wagon on Monday.
DW fitness is doing a 28 day pass for £28 so I'll get myself signed up!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kieke-try the reproductive health group in Warrington, they are very reasonably priced!! Xx


----------



## jenni01

Filthy!!!!!... Yay!!... don't you go hiding missus!!.. I need ya!! 

Kieke ::: Sorry I don't no about the bloods but Filthy is up on all that stuff...
I do no about food and wine though!!!
Well done you!!.... hey you're just recycling!! 
Yep he said if it doesn't work that we will split up but I did say I'd still do embryo adoption!!
Don't worry hun I'm a strong bird!!


----------



## kazzzee

Wowzers! I got very far behind there! It's only been two days!! 

Tracy Jacks I was delayed due to cysts - I had four! After they put me on buserelin and they didn't vanish (but got worse instead) they drained them during true hysterscopy on day 3 of my cycle. They said that they would only drain them if it was a good time to start in terms of my hormone levels (my oestrogen had been very high due to the cysts).  I did a lot of research at the time into ovarian cysts and high oestrogen and my tips are take a supplement called DIM and have a few Epsom Salt Baths. Also be very careful to avoid oestrogen in the environment - so avoid cleaning product and non organic food. That should help! 

KateMart sounds like your NHS cycle was a bit of a mess. I got five eggs in mine and only one was mature and it didn't fertilise. Having now cycled with ARGC, who had me on cetrotide to stop ovulation, it's pretty obvious to me that I had ovulated early and lost the good eggs. 

Cinnamon any news on egg collection? Have the NHS really not done any blood tests? 

Andade I love my H&B coupons. I have a huge one coming up soon! I spend far too much money there! 

SFG sorry to remind you, but what were you thinking having no pain killers for that procedure! You're going to be one of those pregnant ladies who refuse all the drugs aren't you  Re the vagazzle- now I'm just going to think your in the Only Way is Essex or something! 

Oscar great news about the 20 week scan. Over half way through now  I'm desperate to have my first scan. I just want to know numbers now!!! Glad to hear your headaches are improving. Sounds from your and Ustoget that it is around the 20 week mark that they start to get better then! I have all that to look forward to! 

Cloudy hope things are looking up for you x

Jenni any news on the M front? And how about the clinic? Glad to hear fibroid is an ok size  That mother in law of yours sounds like a nightmare. My OH's mum just wants me dead, no biggie there. I was very happy to be of assistance earlier in the week  I'm glad that the forms got through  I was wondering if you'd told OH about the loan yet - glad it went ok  (I bet he didn't mean what he said before about parting ways. I seem to remember someone else had a similar fight - was it Fifty. Those boys have a lot to answer for!) 

Kieke remember that turning 40 is ok! I'm 40, almost 41, and it worked for me  Re immune tests it's very unlucky your GP would do them, unless you already have an immune disease like lupus or rheumatoid arthritis. But there are places you can go. Got any of that food from the meeting left on your desk still? 

Gracie I had my hysterscopy on day three so I don't think it will matter. 

Lisamarie are you still with us? Hello 

Mogg great interpretations of names. How could someone not know how to say Guy! How hilarious 

Ustoget at what point did you find out it was twins. So far my HCG has been: Monday: 1269, Tuesday: 1804, Wednesday: 2889, Friday 6612... Definitely more than doubling every 48 hours at the moment! Glad your headaches are getting better. I'm dreading that part! 

Jo Hope there are a few Thailand fans on here. Especially Ustoget I think 

Stepbystep another wanderer returns. Your poor doggie! And poor you for missing out on your holiday. I might look you up on Instagram, I'm not a user at the moment, but always a good time to start  Re the issue with hubby and the pregnant friend, I think they just deal with these things differently. It's easier for them to bury this stuff and not think about it. That doesn't mean it doesn't affect them. He is young too. Mine didn't start taking ttc seriously until he turned 40. They aren't the same as us. But that doesn't mean they don't want to be dads. 

Fifty great news about the op next Thursday! You must be so relieved. You have waited so long to get this sorted! 

AFM that's taken the whole of my journey home from work. You better appreciate the effort - I had pages to get through and I'm a pregnant lady these days don't you know  HCG levels are still mega high and more than doubling every 48 hours. I had IVIG on Wednesday which completely wiped me out- I slept most of that evening only waking up to do injections (clexine and Gestone). Yesterday I went out for dinner with friends and had to leave early to do the Gestone and because I was so tired!!! I'm utterly exhausted at the moment and the early blood tests (Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and today) haven't helped with that!) Luckily I don't need to go back until Monday so I get the weekend off. I'd suggest to OH that we go somewhere but one of my best friends has a birthday party tomorrow that I ought to go to. I'm going to be her bridesmaid next June. That'll be interesting if I have babies in March/April! 

Better go. Sitting on a bench at the station writing this before going to Waitrose on the way home!


----------



## mogg77

Wow well done Kazzzeee! An epic post!! When's your scan??  I bet you can't wait to find out what how many you have in there! As for exhaustion- well that was my only real symptom that bothered me( I got off pretty lightly sickness wise) but man was I tired!! So get plenty of rest when you can!

Fifty great news. Hope pre op went well though you sound pretty fit to me so I'm sure it did!

Stepbystep that situation would be hard for anyone having trouble ttc, let alone so soon after your loss! So not psycho in the least and hubby should give you a break! But I understand non of this is as intense for them, they are almost standing on the outside looking in while we feel every damn thing- emotionally and physically.

Hope you've all had a nice day, weekends looking good!
Afm nearly had a meltdown at work, my brother who I work with thought it hilarious to repeatedly photobomb where I was trying to get pic of a client- like seven times in a row!! So I got the giggles, which turned into uncontrollable laughter then I started feeling hysterical , could hardly breathe for laughing and finally burst into tears!! In front of a studio full of clients!! Bleeding hormones!


----------



## kazzzee

I reckon the first scan will be week after next but I'm kind of hoping next week Mogg.  The image of you laughing hysterically and then crying had me laughing too  Exactly what I bet I'll end up like!


----------



## oscar13

Ah Kazzzee bless you! It's a whole new world isn't it. As for the exhaustion I'm sorry to say I think I have only just started to get over that in the last 2 weeks!!! Xx

Oh mogg! Brilliant! I on the other hand seem to have got tearful for no apparent reason a couple of times already this week - that's a new pregnancy symptom for me xxx


----------



## sfg29

Evening my lovelies!

Wow what a post Kazzeee - Ladies, my personals is what Kazzeee said! hahaha

Kazzeee - how did you know I am one of those women who refuse drugs?   Honestly I thought it wouldn't be that bad if I managed to get through a hysteroscopy and 2 ACL surgeries without painkillers.  I'm definitely going to take whatever is on offer when I am giving birth, promise    I hope you and OH have a lovely weekend together relaxing.

As for the vajazzling, I had that done 5 years ago when I bought a Groupon voucher for a wax and the crystals were a freebie.  The moment I got home to show DH, his words were "WTF is that?  Get that sh!t off now as you look ridiculous!"  It came off immediately  

Jenni - Glad to hear Brian took the loan news well and I'm sure he's only messing about you guys splitting up if this doesn't work out   Fab news you can still have tx in Oct - only 61 days to go!  I'm so excited for us and Andade now as I feel everything is moving forward for us.  Your MIL sounds like a right cow, is Brian the only child?

Kieke - your lunch sounds amazing, I could really eat a Vicky sponge right now to go with my decaf coffee!  Good luck with requesting the level 1 immunes with your GP.  I'm off to your motherland next sunday and I can't wait.  Thanks for sending that info over, going to check out some of those places you recommended.  BTW, can you recommend a good place to eat that serves typical/traditional dutch food? 

Mogg - they say laughter is the best medicine   I'm glad your receptionist is looking after you and your client sounds like a right ****!  How are you getting on with Homeland?  Which season are you on?  DH and I miss it and we can't wait for the next season to start.

Oscar - love your story of your little man's show at the scan    Boys will be boys and I hope it'll be the only time you'll catch him doing that! Hahaha

Cloudy - hope you are ok hun?   X

Ustoget - thanks for the heads up    Can't believe you drove home high, I could barely sit as a passenger.  Luckily we only live 45 mins away so it wasn't too bad.

Filthy - Fab news about your op!  Money always talk and I'm glad you are keeping your tube!

Step - welcome back psycho! Hahaha only messing   It's very natural to have these feelings and you shouldn't feel bad for about it either.  Like Kazzeee pointed out, men just deal with things differently.  A week before my ET, one of my good friend told me she was 8 weeks pregnant and she wanted to wish me luck for the upcoming transfer.  Although I was elated for her (she was told she couldn't have any), I did have a little cry when I got home that day just to get it out my system.  

Andade, WGD, Tracy_Jacks, LisaMarie, Cinnamon, KateMart - hope you guys are ok and sorry if I missed anyone out!

AFM, been very busy with work the past couple of days with month end and forecasting work - snoozefes I know!  I'm absolutely exhausted from explaining simple accounting policies to stupid incompetent so called M managers      Think I'm going to go shopping tomorrow to cheer myself    Only one more week of work left and then I've got a week off and I'm off to Amsterdam next Sunday for 4 days so just counting down the days at the moment as DH and I need some quality time together.  My prescription from Gennet arrived today but I think I'm going to hold off getting them until I get my result from Dr Quenby in case I need additional medication.

Hope everyone have a good weekend   Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Good Whatever time it is!! 

Hello Moggs 
My fellow early riser!!....Oh hun your poor emotions are all over the shop cos of the "horror-mones!" 
Bless your little cotton socks 
Have you started doing anything like knitting yet!?....are you going to do art work in Mini Mogg's nursery?

SFG::: Yes my love it is indeed the countdown now!!!....hasn't it started to just fly by!!??
I can't deny but I am getting excited and nervous.....I'm sure we're all the same! 
So you did vajazzle your foof!!.....NUTTER!!....must admit I've never thought of glaming up my foof before but then again maybe it would be nice for them on ET to look at something pretty!!
Oh I wish my OH was an only child!!!.....No he has 3 sisters as well so that adds to the fact for why he's a spoilt shxt!!

Kazzee::: Thanks again for the help with sending the scans!! I'm a bit of a non-techno person!
It's understandable that your wrapped up in your pregnancy bubble hun and I'm sure that we will all be the same when our time comes........just please don't forget us!!.....remember I hold hostages! 

Filthy::: I'm so very proud of the strength that you continue to show.....I know you've been finding things tough lately but you're on your way now!!
These next weeks will be like a whirl but always know that we are all here to support you!! 

Cloudy::: What can I say??....I can only assume that you are sitting by the river nurturing a bottle of J'D and talking to the ducks on the river!!  
Good luck next week with your results 

I feel a bit of a cop out when I say "Hello to everyone else" but it's not that I'm being rude it's just cos I'm old and I forget and it's early and.........well you know what I mean!!.... 

AFM::: Brain had the car yesterday so I walked home from work!!  
Dear God I was a wreck!!.....2 miles in an all terrain environment.....passed savage dogs and crazy squirrels!!......OK slight over kill there!.....but it wasn't easy!!
I've ordered our foreign currency which comes on Monday.....22,600....I have visions of a little man coming to the door with a leather briefcase!!
Then it dawned on me......how the hell are we going to carry that much cash? 
It's only £602.88 in our money but for a nano second I felt minted!!
Brian told the lads at work I'd ordered 22,600 Korona!!
To which the lads said "Why has she bought so much beer?!!" 

Anyway have a good day everyone 
Moggs::: Don't forget your box of tissues!!


----------



## sfg29

Bonjorno bellas!

Hahaha Jenni!   Yes I must admit Czech money does take time to get used to, DH and felt like we were carrying monopoly money when we first went there. How long are you planning to stay out there as £602.88 will go a long way out there? Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Hey SFG!!
Half of it is for the hotels and the rest is for food etc....
So do you think £300 will be enough for the two of us over there then?
Brian's always getting his word's muddled up!!.....he said " Ooh you're as red as a turnip!" to one of the lads!!.....then another time when they where standing on a industrial roof where there was other builders he said while looking across at another building " Look at that crazy bxstard on that roof over there!!" 
The list is endless


----------



## Kieke

Thanks Fifty - I spoke with them yesterday afternoon and they quoted £1,300 + probably a consultation beforehand.
I'm going to give it a couple of weeks but I'm not convinced that they are actually removing the polyp on my NHS appointment... when I asked the lady over the phone she said they would but how come it's such a short procedure and light sedation at the NHS and the private clinics would want me to come for a whole day??
It's driving me insane... Are you going to the clinic in Warrington for your procedure?

jenni - I have no worries about your strength and I'm sure there will be no splitting up either!
We will all become mummies in the end anyway.

Very impressive post kazzzee! I'm sure being 40 isn't that big of a deal but I'm not looking forward!
I'm not expecting my GP to do the test to be honest, my DH thinks he will but I have explained it to him and prepared him. I said we are not going to beg and if he doesn't do it there is also no point to get angry or upset.
Just a case of if you don't ask...
I hope you manage to recharge your batteries this weekend! 

sfg - I have some DIY vajazzling 'kits' (give to me I must add) and always had it in mind to decorate the OH with it some how! 
Not got round to doing that as yet.
I have to think about the restaurant tip... typical/traditional Dutch food isn't the most exiting food. 
We do have lots of typical snacks but not many Dutch food restaurants. But I'll get back to you!

Well I've just been for my run and it was tough but not as tough as I thought it would be.
I did step on the scales this morning and a gained a bit so time to snap back into the healthy/good modus! 
Wishing you all a good day!


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning 
I trust everyone is having a nice weekend!!
Not much to report here really.....DH worked O/T yesterday and is again today and then also informed me that next weekend is on as well!!
So that will be 2wks straight doing 10hr shifts!! 
But he's a grafter so I shouldn't complain.....but I do worry about him!!
The money came yesterday!!.....bit of an anti climax as there was no little man with a briefcase!!....just Royal Mail Special delivery with a largeish envelope!!
We'll have £300 for 1wk for the two of us so I hope that's enough!!

Oh quick question.....when we fly we will have a stop at Dusseldorf on the way and then Belgium on the way back.....so should I also take some Euros for those airports?

Moggs:::: I hope you've managed to have a lie-in today!! 

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## kazzzee

You could take a few euros - if you pay in the airport with your debit card you'll pay extra, but if you take euros and don't spend them you'll not be any better off Jenni. How long will you be in the airports for? I guess that's the question. 

Kieke I guess the NHS will do it in the cheapest way possible while privately, well you get what you pay for. 

My OH is really ill at the moment - coughing all over the place. He is on antibiotics. I'm freaking out that he will make me ill. I'm on steroids at the moment so my immune system will be dampened even more than would normally be in pregnancy. I had to sleep in the spare room because he was coughing all night. If I get ill I'm scared it will affect my pregnancy  

Went to a friend's birthday party yesterday. Managed about one and a half hours before I had to go - worst part was being in a bear garden surrounded by smokers.


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee there's nothing worse than smoking "bears!" 
Sorry your DH is ill....if it's a nasty tickley cough then get some "Tyrozetes" you have to buy them from the chemist but there brill..x
Just don't have to much close contact with him if you're worried hun..
We'll be at both airports for about an hourish so I was just thinking if we wanted a drink or some food really.....I may just exchange £50 into Euros...


----------



## ustoget

Morning all   

Jenni- if u get euros u can use on the plane too !! But can't u just stock up spending your left overs before u leave and if needed put on your card.


----------



## andade

Hi all! 
It's so crazy when you don't post for a few days.  If I miss anyone out or get confused, apologies!
Tracy - No worries.  A myomectomy is open surgery to remove fibroids. I had 10 and they removed five,

Jenni - Glad everything is coming together for you.    Ordering money, making plans , DH fine with the loan - it's so exciting!  Trust me, the time will fly by and tx will start before you know it.

Fifty - Pleased that it's all going together for you.  That's a really quick turnaround between consultation and surgery.  Private really is a different world!  Hope your  nerves are settling down. It will be over before you know it and it will put you one step closer to treatment.  

Step - I think some men seem to be less emotional about IF and  that seems to be their way of dealing with it.  I just think they don't let their emotional show a lot of the time. I haven't spent much time with any of my hod children for the same reasons that you mentioned.  I think that I am old enough to give myself permission to avoid situations that make me uncomfortable.  I'm in a better place now, so I'm going to spend ,ore time with them especially one that I haven't seen for over a year!  You have to do what's right for you.  Hopefully,  you had a good weekend. Not sure if you're at the charity shield or not.

Kieke - Youve got to treat yourself sometimes and you seem to be doing lots of exercise anyway.  Well done on your tun this morning. I'm just doing the 5k training to get myself fit. Did my third session this morning, which I was quite pkeased about, condidering that I havent exervised for ages and 2 1/2 mknths since the myo. I need to add dome exercise classes to the mix, so will probably do one tomorrow morning.

Kazzee - Hope you're resting up after your partying last night!   Hope oh feels better soon but I'm sure you'll be fine. 

Moggs - Naughty bro'!  Although it is funny. Reminds me of an episode of Rules of Engagement where one of the characters tries to get a pregnant lady to laugh so she wets herself!
Hope you're resting this weekend. 

Sfg29 -  Hooe you're resting after your busy week! I can't believe DH didn't like your vajazzle   Not long til Amsterdam now.

Right,  I've confused y self scrolling up and down so apologies for ,using anyone out.
Hope everyone is fine and having a great weekend and that you have lovely weather where you are, x

Note to self - Check thread more regularly!


----------



## Step_by_Step

Hi Ladies, your resident 'non' psycho here.....  

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend...... I went to play tennis with my Mum on Saturday and yesterday whilst DH made the trip to Wembley for the Charity Shield I potted around and did a little tidying and cleaning and then did absolutely nothing, I relaxed all day with my pooch and it was bliss, absolute bliss! Now I have written down what I did (or should say didn't do) this weekend it sounds really boring haha! But it was lovely to not do much, I think I needed it. 

In relation to my psycho post, the lady whom I mentioned that I didn't want to spend the whole day with on Sunday because she was pregnant etc.... well she's no longer pregnant - she actually had a baby boy on Friday at 31 weeks,  he's doing really well and just needs to 'beef up' and need a little help with his breathing whilst his lungs develop but other than that all is well. Such lovely news!  

Kazzee - I'm glad everything is going well and I don't blame you for all your time being spent reading up on pregnancy, I was the same. We dedicate all our time searching for answers and information as to why we aren't pregnant and what the best course of action was to get pregnant that now you are pregnant you feel a bit clueless, I'm guessing by now you're a pro and ready for anything!! 

Jenni - I wasn't aware of how 'compassionate' your DH is but I'm sure he didn't mean it and if he did what does it matter because we are all going to be overflowing with babies soon and all will be forgotten  

Sorry I haven't done many personals - thank you all for your post, you have made me feel an awful lot more sane haha!! I hope everyone is having a lovely day (for a Monday that is!).... I have to get back to work, I've got to finish the VAT return.

xx


----------



## mogg77

Afternoon everyone ! I'm just back from a lovely weekend with the folks , we took our campers to the gower in Wales, a back to basics campsite me and Mr mogg discovered last year overlooking the sea- so nice to get some fresh sea air! So yes I'm well rested 
Jenni you're off so soon! I feel quite excited for Brian and his first trip away! I'd say yes to the euros as you can always spend any excess at the duty free in the airport! I'm a total makeup addict although I actually hardly wear any   

Kazzzeee make him wear a face mask! Hope your not getting too overloaded with pregnancy info! I haven't any books but I do have the pregnancy plus app on my phone which is cool. And joining the early pregnancy thread was good too as its full of people all feeling the same twinges/concerns. How are you feeling, any different?

Step by step your weekend doesn't sound dull, when we work our ar**s off sometimes it's really good to just do bu*ger-all and even get a bit bored.

Love to everyone else! Xxx


----------



## Cloudy

hello ladies! 

I hope you are ok, and apologies in advance for no personals, i will try and catch up from now onwards.

I was back at the boob clinic today and fortunately the lump is benign. They can take it out or leave is so I have decided to leave it for now; although I really want it but failed to stand up for myself (as usual) so I will probably just continue to beat myself up for being stupid! Im also not quite sure what 'it' is   I dont think I was actually worried it was anything sinister, although obviously there was a tiny seed of doubt, but on the other hand I have not slept much in the last few days so maybe I was more worried than I admit! I think once he said it wasnt cancer I just switched off. Note to self: dont go to important medical appointments on your own!  

Oh, and tomorrow I am seeing Dr Douche Bag - hmm, is that a swear Will I get moderatored   - oh yes, and I am going to tell him what I think of him and not take any waffel from him, and Im going to stand up for myself and self-advocate because I deserve better treatment. Ahhhhh, but I failed to mention that I am going on my own.... I will probably walk in and thank him for his help    

Love to everyone  

xxx


----------



## mogg77

Oh cloudy that's great news- I expect subconsciously you were quite worried, anyone would be! Good luck with douche features tomorrow - maybe give yourself a motivational talking to first, American style! It is hard, Mr mogg wouldn't let anyone talk down to him but anything to do with docs and he became a little mouse so I insisted on always going with him in the end) but I think its easier to push on behalf of others but harder for yourself. Anyway keep your head held high and don't be belittled, hope you get lots of info about how things are re treatment xx


----------



## oscar13

Cloudy that is wonderful news! What a relief. Make sure that Douche bag Dr knows us limbolanders are expecting you to get the best and quickest treatment or he will have us to deal with!! Maybe make a list of things you want to ask/say before you go so you don't get distracted from what you want? Good luck xx

Mogg, the Gower is one of my very favourite places in the world! It always has the ability of making me relax the minute we arrive ....I usually stay at Hillend or Three Cliffs, where were you?

Step, Sometimes nothing beats a chill out weekend! Hope you are feeling wonderfully recharged!

Jenni, I second taking a few Euros for the airports. Are the nerves or excitement kicking in yet? The way time is flying your trip will be here in no time xx

How are all my other lovelies? xx


----------



## mogg77

Oscar I really want to try the three cliffs one time too- it's been booked up the last couple times I tried- this was Eastern slade bay a couple of bays down from there- the beach is only accessible by a steep path so is lovely and quiet and unspoilt


----------



## oscar13

Mogg, I will have to look it up for another time! Have to say Hillend is fab too, campsite is only separated from the Rhossilli beach by the sand dunes and is pitch where you like....only downside is it doesn't allow dogs ...


----------



## kazzzee

Cloudy promise to make a list of things you have to bring up in the meeting and don't leave that room until you have said them!!! We will be very disappointed if you let him walk all over you! Come on, you can do it!!!

Oscar and Moggs I was thinking earlier we might pop to Wales for a bit of a break towards the end of the month. Probably not camping though. 

Moggs I'm doing ok, I hope. Feeling pretty tired all the time. Back ache. Yesterday I had the metallic taste in my mouth you are supposed to get. I'm constantly thirsty and constantly going to the loo. And I'm starting to feel a little bit of nausia which I imagine will turn into sickened pretty soon. 

My HCG is going crazy: 
Monday (OTD): 1269
Tuesday: 1804 
Wednesday: 2889 
Friday: 6612 
Monday: 23,448 

I'm hoping that I might have a scan this week! Maybe on Friday?


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Gorgeous Girls 
Oscar::: As usual you're up early like me!! 
How are you and your little fella hunny?
Yes I am getting excited and nervous like you said but it's more like " this could actually work!" 
No matter what we all say to ourselves and each other the idea of "actually" being pregnant still feels like an impossible dream!!

Moggs:: I'm so glad you had a lovely break away 
It must have been lovely to revisit a place that holds such a lovely memory for you and also a place that you can take your Mini Moggs 
Yes Brian's getting very excited about going away!!.....he's such a kid and the whole going on a plane thing is actually quite cute!!
I told him your idea about buying him an animal trolley suitcase but I think that would be pushing him to far!!
But again he's nagging me that he would like you to do his tattoo's in the future.....sorry!! 

Ustoget::: Thankyou for the advice about the money.....we'll be alright I suppose!!....I'm so anal about organising everything 
How are you anyway??.....how's the Bubbas? 

Andade::: I think that we're all getting as equally as excited as each other!!.....I just can't get over how quick time is going by now!!.....it seems like an age ago that it seemed like an age away!! (if you know what I mean!!) 

Cloudy:::: Firstly I'm so very chuffed for you that you've got the all clear 
Secondly, you are such a lovely person that I think it's about time you started putting your feelings before other's......don't let these "professionals" intimidate you 
It's easy for us to say I know cos we're all different characters but stand up for your self!! 

Filthy::: How are you feeling about your op on Thursday hun?? 

Kazzee::: I actually don't fully understand this figure business!!....but so long as your OK and you're progressing then I'm pleased for you!

Step::: Congratulations to your friend!!......and just think it will be your turn soon enough! 

Massive Hello and Hugs to everyone else 
AFM:::  Still waiting for my protocol!!
I also sent a follow up email to "M" yesterday so hopefully that will come to a close soon!! 
But Brian's actually said that he doesn't want me going back there!!!.....we'll see.....emotions are one thing but finances are another!!
OH god wait till I tell you about his latest slip up!!.......but please if your easily made queasy don't read on!
So he had to do another "sample" yesterday and I said " Do you want me to go and get your phone so you can look at some rudey pics?"
He said " You could sit on my face that would help"
I said " NO I'll go and get your phone!!"
He said " God I'd sit on yours if you asked me!"   
Who say's romance isn't dead!!

Have a good day everyone.....stay safe...stay strong....stay positive


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ha ha jenni the things you do for love!!! That made me laugh! Xx


----------



## kazzzee

Jenni boys, hey  if only it was that easy for us to provide a sample  I've got a good feeling about October for you xxx Does M know you'll be off for treatment in October? Are they likely to kick up a fuss - I hope not! Is it worth applying for other jobs or seeing if you could extend your cleaning job? Just so you have options? 
The HCG levels are normally a fraction of what mine are - I'm well above the average. Most people start on 200 not 1200 for example. 

I bought some new trousers yesterday because due to the bloat none of mine fit me any more! These are a bit big, but plenty of room to grow into them  It's all the progesterone - I look pregnant but it's just my tummy! 

Have good days girls. Good luck with your meeting Cloudy. Remember - take a list and don't you dare leave without mentioning the things you need to. But try not to get too emotional about it - instead be forceful, you have rights! They will respect you more for being honest and being level headed about it all xxx


----------



## mogg77

Ooooh kazzeeee I want you to go for your scan! Tell them to hurry! So exciting!
Jenni that's really sweet Brian wants a tattoo off me- I'd be delighted to-but he hasn't seen my work I might be rubbish  ! 
Best of luck cloudy today whup some Dr a*se !


----------



## jenni01

Thanks girls I'm glad the idea of his little peanuts has cheered you all up!! 

Moggs::: Thank you for saying you'll do them!!....he's been going on since I told him you are a tattooist!!
I bet your work's great!!...you should put a picture in where your name is just today so I can see....(like I did with the pic of Lil'B that time).

Kazzee::: I still haven't got a clue!!...but when you have your scan then I think your mystery will reveal it's self!!
No I won't stay on at the cleaning job cos of the chemicals and also going on the advice of some of the other girls.
With ref to "M" I kept all my hols for the tx so it won't have a knock on effect with them....as for applying for another job....I'm going to play it by ear tbh but Brians such a little grafter that if I'm lucky and get a BFP then he doesn't want me to take any risks so he'd just work his socks off and rap me up in cotton wool....suits me!!


----------



## Kieke

andade - I'm a bit behind on the exercise front but I'm trying to make up for it!
I should drag my bum out of bed earlier in the morning and go for a run before work time...  

Step_by_Step - sounds like you had a nice weekend! Roll on the next one.
What great news about your friend who just had a little baby boy! 

mogg - your camping trip sounds nice and relaxed, just what you needed after the busy conference.
Have to admit I've never been to Wales... I'm so bad when it comes to visiting places in the UK.

Cloudy - excellent news about your test result! It must have been a worry and always at the back of your mind.
Good luck with your appointment today, I hope you get the answers you need. Hope you are bringing a list with you to stay focussed.  

kazzzee - those numbers mean nothing to me, I take it you should be able to read from them how many little ones you have going?
Hope you manage to get a scan soon.

Fifty - are you all ready for Thursday? Is it a day procedure?

jenni - that makes me laugh! There is a time and place for sitting on faces - thank god for phones haha  
You sound to be well on track with organising everything, it's all coming together now. Have you actually booked your flights already?

I had a great Saturday but felt very crap on Sunday... a combination of general bleh/homesick/hormones and maybe a small hangover from Saturday as well... I almost booked a flight to go and surprise my mum for her birthday on Saturday! Luckily I slept on it and decided against it in the end... too much last minute hassle and it's not like I have lots of money and holidays left! 
Besides that my parents are coming to see us at the end of the month!

We went to see our GP yesterday who very easily referred me for the level 1 immune testing! He did not seem to understand why my fertility clinic wasn't referring me if they thought I needed them done. Tried to keep it quiet that I'm doing it on my own initiative.... so will be popping to the hospital after work to get them done. Now the only issue will be is obtaining the results. He said they will be 'on the system' to look at in 2 weeks time so my fertility consultant can look at them. But he's not involved so not sure what to do. I asked him if I can get a print out of the results which I think I can but he made it sound all rather complicated. Obviously I won't have a clue what they mean but at least I will have them.  

No progress on the hysteroscopy front - AF started a couple of days early again (!) so felt I could not chase the appointment up since I can't have it done now.
Waiting for a call back from a clinic in Wales but my guess is that they will need someone who can come collect me after the procedure which will be difficult since my DH can't come with me.  

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## oscar13

Flying visit, but good to hear everyone seems to be doing well xx

Kieke, my Drs gave me a printed copy of my results. I booked an appointment with Dr Gorgy who will treat immunes issues alongside your cycle with another clinic. However, our clinic changed their policy re immunes treatment just before we cycled so we cancelled him. There is lots of info on here about him if you are intetested xx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Cloudy - Sooooooo happy that you have received positive results. I hope you took all your notes in with you today and received all the answers you needed!! 

Jenni, Jenni, Jenni - you don't half make me laugh with your little stories!! I spat water all over my keyboard when I read your post  You can tell Brian that I can actually vouch for Moggs tattooing expertise, I've seen many pictures on Instagram, she's amazing, as we would expect! 

Kazzee - Your HCG levels are amazing and more than doubling each 48 hours. From what I can remember it doesn't matter what the starting figure was it's just as long as they double every 48 hours (is that right?).... I'm 100% convinced you are carrying twins minimum.  

Keike - So sorry you were having a down day on Sunday, I hope you are feeling a little more positive now?!? Your parents coming over at the end of the month plus the Dr. agreeing to do your level 1 immunes is definitely something to look forward too. 

ATM i've just received a phone call to say my mum has just finish work and has remembered she doesn't have any keys with her so is in fact locked out! I'm guessing my dad took her to work this morning on his way to work. I have a key but it's on my key ring so looks like an early finish for me to drive 25 miles each way to let her in! What's she like! After that I'm off home and then out to meet a friend for a catch up and some food. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day - the sun has started to shine this afternoon for us (which makes a change, it's rarely sunny up north!).



xx


----------



## Woody80

Hello girls hope you don't mind me adding a post. Until this morning I was all new to the reality of IVF misery. Cycle 1 test 1 fail   hospital optimistic for cycle 2 told me to have month off then try again. Went through last cycle easily had a lovely day5 blast put back in but did not want to stay. Not sure how to deal with this now cried on and off all day partner been great but i think it's us ladies that feels the pain more. How do you get through this with out have a melt down or huge panics? I thought the 2ww was bad but feel empty now x 
Sorry for depressing post


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi kieke

Yes it is a day procedure I'm getting slightly anxious now... Only 2 more sleeps!! Xx


----------



## jenni01

Just a quickie as off to work in a min...

Woody::::   
I'm sorry for your loss hun....in answer to your question.....I don't think any of us ever get over any of our losses but somehow we muster up the strength to keep going...
It's hard right now cos it's so fresh and effectively you need to grieve....but you will get through it....you'll never forget but you will carry on.... 

Sorry will catch up with everyone else tomoz..xx


----------



## Woody80

Thanks Jenni your message meant a lot   xx


----------



## Kieke

Woody - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I know how you must feel, it wasn't long ago I felt the same...
Trust me you will feel better, not all is over even though your heart must be crying. You will dust yourself off when the time is right and try again. Take as much time as you need and be kind to yourself! No need to rush into the next cycle either. Will you be having a review meeting with your clinic?
Hang in there and stay strong xx


----------



## oscar13

Woody, sorry my lovely! You will also find support from boards like this will help you through. We have all been there at some point and totally understand how you are feeling. Xx


----------



## kazzzee

Fifty you'll be so glad to get it over with  Just think, by Friday you'll be onto the next part of your journey  

Hey Woody, it's hard to accept when it doesn't work, and it's so disappointing. But it takes time. It rarely works first time so you are in good company.  Now you've got your practice run out of the way, next time you'll know so much more - and so will the doctors - and it will go better. Has anyone suggested what they might do differently next time? You did well to get to a day 5 blast so it seems egg quality isn't an issue, but you should now try and find out about how you can help implantation - whether it's more progesterone or blood thinners, or something else. Was it an NHS round? 

Step I totally had to do the same to rescue my dad a few months ago. I got a call one lunchtime and work, he'd locked himself out. Lucky he had his car keys (it was winter) so he wasn't stuck out in the cold. I had travel over an hour to get to him, and then let him in. He was more worried about the cat than the fact that I then needed to get home! 

Kieke I keep reading that the numbers don't signify multiples, but most girls on these boards say that anyone with such high numbers is always carrying more than one. Well hopefully we'll find out soon. Of course there's no guarantee all of them will make it, it just raises my chances. It's scary at this stage when you have no certainty that it will work. We spend so much emotional energy getting to this stage, and then we get here and reality dawns that we're not out of the water yet. Well I can just do my best! This is why you are doing he right thing looking at immune issues while you can. And if you call your doctor in two weeks they have to give you the results so don't worry about that.  You'll need to take them to a specialist though to get them interpreted and to prescribe anything you might need to help. 

Jenni good old Brian letting you be a kept woman  I think mine wants me to go back to work ASAP! Might not be able to go back at all if it is three!

Mogg you guys will be the first to know the outcome of the scan  

Boring day today so nothing to report. Someone I know had a baby out of the blue. When I say that, I mean it's a male friend who hadn't mentioned their wife's pregnancy. Typical guy! I think I need an early night. Early start tomorrow as I have to go into the clinic. Oh, by the way, my cycle twin had her scan today and they detected a heartbeat  She's 6 weeks tomorrow I think - ended up a few days ahead of me.


----------



## Woody80

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages. Sorry will get to know names but today I am just going general! They want to repeat the cycle the same as this one as everything appeared perfect they said it was more down to luck that it did not stick for some reason all my levels etc were fine. I guess it was just not meant to be this time. This will be my 2nd NHS cycle and then we enter into the financial issues which I am not even thinking about now!! XX


----------



## kazzzee

Wishing you loads of luck for next time Woody - this is a lucky thread so maybe some of our baby dust will rub off on you xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Hotties!! 

Kieke:: Naughty, naughty with the hangover!!...shocking behaviour!! 
I hope your blood test went OK and result that a DR was willing to actually do something to help!
Yes I am that sad that I've booked our flights!! 
But in fairness I did bombard Eva with multiple emails to make sure that the dates would stick!!

Step:: Hope you managed to rescue your Mum!!

Oscar::: Morning fellow early bird!! 
How are you today??

Filthy::: One more sleep hun and then your another step closer to being a Mummy!! 

SFG::: How's you hun you've gone AWOL!!! 

Ustoget::: I hope you 3 are OK!!

Woody::: Morning hun!!....you're more than welcome hun.... 
That's what we're here for!!....we have 4 girls in our group that are pregnant on here but they're handcuffed so I won't let them go!!! 
But the rest of us are all at different stages of our tx or about to start.....so if you need any advice about anything between all of us there's a wealth of information!!
You'll know in yourself when you're ready to ask about stuff but in the mean time if you just want to waffle on.....(many of us do!!) then feel free!!
I hope you feel a tiny bit better today 

Cloudy::: How are you?....have you started to put some plans in play?.....did Dr Dxck give you a sick note or are you back to work tomorrow?

Huge cuddles.....smushes...loves to everyone else!!! 

Not much news here really......well off to Drs this morning but that's work related so....Zzzzzzz 
I do think I'm becoming a bit of a recluse though!!......my friends keep asking me to go for cuppas etc but I keep making excuses not to!!.....I think I'm in a "bubble".... 
Anyways have a good day everyone


----------



## oscar13

Good morning Gorgeous Jenni and all you other lovely ladies!

I'm "hard" at work, chained to my desk but couldn't resist taking a sneaky look on here quickly!! Hope all goes well at the Docs for you today and you get what you want out of him! I can relate to being a bit of a recluse......my OH says I have become a hermit since my BFP......I think I have just felt so rough and tired for such a long time that I didn't much feel like going out socially plus it made life easier until we were ready to tell people about the baby! I think it is important to allow ourselves to spend time in the way we want when we are going through the stress of cycling etc but we must remember a bit of fun is good for the soul too xxxxxx

Cloudy, how did you get on? Hope you gave the douche bag what for!! xx

Fifty, thinking of you my lovely. Hope all goes well xx

Kieke, I have to admit I crave a drink every now and then particularly when the weather has been hot but Indon't envy you the hangover!

love to all xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Oscar poor you already cuffed to your desk....I hope it goes quick for you 
I think the whole "bubble" thing applies to most of us....
Cos not most people understand the whole process, you kind of just think " I can't be bothered explaining it all to you "..
Then there's the questions that follow!!....so I just think "Ah stuff it!"
I do love my close friends to bits but it's just "easier" being home.....I sound like an anti social fruit loop!
At least on here we can chat without having to constantly explain ourselves..
Plus all they keep saying is "When are you coming back to work we miss you"..
Which I know is a compliment but I also see it as selfish on their behalves...
I'm still not 100% and I'll be damned if I push myself to go back to soon just to have a break down at work so the txssers get a good laugh! 
I think I'll stay in my bubble a bit longer thank you very much!!


----------



## mogg77

Morning girls!
Jenni good luck at docs, and I don't blame you for being a recluse- sometimes our own space is just what we need, I've hardly been out at all the last few months, I'm happy with the company of family, just nice easy company and no need to feel like you have to be on form in any way.
I popped a pic on my profile for you to see, it's a girly number but I tattoo manly stuff too! ( thank you step by step!  )
Oscar I'm counting the days till I'm off work for good- at least for a while anyway- how about you!? Are you still feeling rough now or is it getting better finally?
Hope it went well yesterday cloudy!xxx
Woody I was shocked by how bad my first cycle failing made me feel- I remember sobbing at work when af came - it's such a crazy emotional process, and after years of trying you feel so bad for getting your hopes up like that, but it WILL work , there's  four of us as testament to that just on this thread, and you will feel strong enough again, just don't push yourself before you're ready.
Fifty hope you're not too nervous, have you to travel far? Be over soon and you'll be good to go again!
Kieke I have to say I'm taking a sadistic pleasure in others hangovers now haha!  But I do hope you're feeling better! I used to suffer terribly and don't miss them at all, though I do miss my wine!
Step I keep an emergency key buried in my front garden , I've had to use it a couple of time too! maybe you mum could do the same?
My lovely colleague, actually the studio owner, starts her 3rd IVF today! She has two teenagers but a new hubby, I'm so nervous for her and so want it to work! She's been amazing to me through my cycles and losing Mr mogg. I tried to persuade her to try Czech but she has this business to run and the kids so decided was too difficult.
Lots of love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Kieke

oscar - so do you think that the consultant at my current clinic doesn't know how to read the results so I should book an appointment in with an 'expert' regardless?
Gosh that will be another minefield... I bet these experts are all down South...
Oh and next time I will have a drink on you

Step_by_Step - I spoke to my mum on the phone on Sunday who said to me: 'You know when you told me you think all these hormones don't have an impact on you? - I think you are wrong...' when I told my DH he could not stop laughing.
I put the Sunday blues down to hormones! It was already my fist day of AF. But yes feeling lots better.
Sound like you had an eventful Tuesday evening, hope the catch up with your friend was nice.
Do you mind me asking where up North you are? I'm in sunny Huddersfield!

Fifty - 1 more sleep! I hope it all goes well.

kazzzee - thank you for explaining the numbers, good to already have this knowledge on board! 
I'm in denial about the potential next phase... I can imagine there is a lot more anxious waiting to be done. You seem to be coping well though. 
Yes I should be starting to look for an 'immunes specialist' not sure where to start...

jenni - I know, I have been bad with the drinks so it has to stop! 
Did you take time off for your treatment or will you still be off work?

Cloudy - how did your appointment go?

mogg - I love your artwork! Not sure if I will ever have the courage to have one done myself... do you have many tattoos?

SFG - not long before your trip! I don't think I can recommend a proper Dutch restaurant since I don't think there are any to be honest...
I would truly recommend you visit an Indonesian restaurant - there are lots about in Amsterdam! 

Well I had my blood tests done yesterday and the girl in the clinic said she had never done so many in 1 go (?) - there were 9 tubes so I don't think it was that bad... She kept asking me if I was ok and insisted she fetched me some water afterwards.
The results should be in the system when I see my consultant at the clinic next Wednesday so will ask for his opinion and maybe he can even recommend someone to me.

I phoned the hospital again to see if my Hysteroscopy can be brought forward and was told it's 'very busy' at the moment. Apparently there are 5 people on the cancellation list who have said they can come at short notice so who knows if I will actually get a cancelation?
Spoke to the clinic in Wales who want to see me for a consultation first so that's no option.
Since I'm not prepared to pay £2K I think I will just have to sit this one out...


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke when you get the results share them with me, I can check them against the 'safe' levels as indicated by ARGC and that will at least tell you if there is an issue that needs to be addressed. X


----------



## Kieke

Thank you kazzzee! I don't expect anything to be honest but you never know...
Just trying to make the most of this waiting time.


----------



## oscar13

kieke, sorry didn't mean to worry you! Not all clinics fully accept immunes issues in fertility treatments and therefore aren't willing/knowledgeable enough to treat them. Do you know if your clinic offers treatments such as intralipids and stetoids etc? If they do then they should be able to interpret your results........mine weren't even interested in looking at results, just gave me the steroids and intralipids!!


----------



## Kieke

Oscar - not to worry, you did not frighten me!
I'm not sure but I don't think our clinic offers anything immunes related. We are using the NHS clinic we used for our first round but paying privately for it. We had no reason as yet to change clinics but will do should we need to have further treatment...
I'm seeing the consultant anyway next week Wednesday so I thought I might as well ask whilst I'm there. I've got an appointment because I want to know how soon we can go for out frozen cycle and what treatment/time frame they are using. I might also pretend that I have pains from the polyp in the hope he will mark my referral as urgent. But I don't know if you can have pains from a polyp and I'm not sure how good of an actor I am!


----------



## jenni01

Moggs::: You are very clever!!!....I love the tattoo!!....I may even rope you into fixing some of my blobs!
Thanks for understanding what I meant about being a "recluse"!!....it's just so true isn't it that it's far easier being with people you can just be yourself with!!
Oh wish your friend the best of luck from me for her IVF 
I hope you and Mini Mogg are OK..xx 

Kieke::: Hey a little of what you fancy does you good hun!! 
Do you have any blood left!!...but at least you get your results soon....
Sorry about you having to wait for your operation.....it's so frustrating when all you want to do is get started or in your case carry on!!
I know I sound like a Parrot but "You will get there!!"   
I've booked the time off work as my hols but not sure how it would knock on if I'm still off??!!....but I think all will be clearer when this bloody appeal is "finally" sorted!! 

Hello to all


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi all, 

I've been dipping in and out of the thread but haven't posted much - I'm more of a thread stalker! Not much to contribute at the moment other than I still feel well and truly in limboland after our BFN. AF never arrived which I find odd but maybe it can happen? Our consultation isn't until Tuesday and I hate wishing my life away but I just want it here now so at least we have some guidance! 

On another note I was waiting in today for a delivery of a new phone. I got a text to say it would arrive between 12-9, so I fully expected it to arrive at 8.30. Anyway at 12.20 a Yodel van drives past the house, turns round ( we live in a cul de sac) and pulls up outside the house (I think great it's early) I walk to the door and he drives off!!! 5 minutes later it flashes up on tracking that it has been delivered and signed for!!!!! 

The chap never got out of his van!! Both me and my OH watched him drive past, turn round, pull up and drive off!! So I've spent all afternoon on the phone to Yodel and Tesco Mobile to try and sort it out. The cheeky ****** also said it had been signed for by A Car!!! I know all the neighbours and there is no one of that name aside from the fact that he never got out of his van!!! So now Tesco have it down as a theft and Yodel and Tesco have launched investigations! I'm still phone less and royally naffed off at the cheek of the driver!  

Anyway thought t would share that with you!! Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## mogg77

Wow Jo hope what a wrong'un! Hope it gets sorted! Reminds me of last week, I was looking out my top window and a delivery driver was hammering on my neighbours door, eventually he left a card but when he put the large package back into his van he literally hurled it as hard as he could!! Angry git! I would if reported him but couldn't see a company name...
Do hope your review goes well and you get a way forward sorted.
Jenni thankyou! I'd be delighted, would be quite a wait though now!
Love to everyone else gotta run I'm STARVING ! Xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies

Sorry for the lack of personals I've been struggling a little of late ... But thanks to jenni for trying to uplift my spirits. And I hope she doesn't mind me saying this but she sounds like Sarah millican (the comedian!!) had me in hysterics! she has been great in supporting me ... So big hugs to you jenni  ...I really do appreciate it and you always bring a smile to my face and a Tear to my eye xxx

I'm quite anxious about tomorrow. I can eat up til midnight so the diet is going out of the window. I've initially been signed off for two weeks.

We are setting of at 530am I'm more dreading the drive back! And after paying privately the nhs called me today to book me in for surgery... Can you believe it! 

Anyways I will let you all know how it goes xx


----------



## oscar13

Good luck Fifty!!! We will all be thinking of you and waiting for your update ((((((())))))))s xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Thanks Oscar!! Xxx


----------



## Woody80

First day back at work post yesterday neg result. First thing that happend was friend excitedly showered me her 3 months scans but I bit my lip and have her a hug. Hope everyone else has had a good day.
Good luck tomorrow Fifty xx


----------



## oscar13

Oh Woody, bless you! It's sh*t isn't it, you want to be happy for other people but it just feels like a kick in the gut! ((()))s


----------



## jenni01

Filthy::: 
I do not sound like that woman!!!.... now let it go!! 
Still at work but good luck tomorrow....you'll be fine!! 

Woody::: Oh hun it's hard and it's not fair but far from wearing T-Shirts that say " Back off or I'll kill you!!"...
We just all grin and bear it.....your time will come 

Moggs::: We can wait hun!! 

Ok better finish work...catch up tomoz..xx


----------



## Woody80

Anyone else watching great British bake off and wishing they could bake!! 🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰


----------



## kazzzee

I just had two dinners. Starving! I guess I need to eat as much as I can before the 'morning' sickness kicks in. 

And I'll be having the scan on Friday! So we'll know how many  (Hopefully) 

Fifty you'll be ok tomorrow, just get yourself lots of rest afterwards. No going to the gym while you are supposed to be recovering! I know what you are like! 

Woody, I hope you don't mind that a few of us Limbolanders have ended up with BFPs, we've been here a while  This is such a lovely group though, and we have all been through what you are going through so we can help  

Moggs love the tattoo, you are very talented  

Jo Hope that's shocking! Even if you hadn't seen it with you own eyes! How do they even think they can get away with it! 

Jenni you are so organised! I am terrible at planning things, I always leave things until the last minute. But for something like this of course you have to lay out all the plans in plenty of time  (I"m slightly in denial about how close we are to October now, I turn 41 in October! Which reminds me Mogg - you're birthday is in October too isn't it?)  

Kieke I believe that if you have the right to something, then anyone will give you what you want. It definitely helps if they believe you are in pain though  

Oscar how are you doing with the headaches. I've been reading 'What to Expect when you are Expecting" and it says about headaches and migraines in there. Can't wait!


----------



## oscar13

Yay Kazzzee, I am so excited for Friday!!! Are you now hoping for multiples? Need to know what outcome I am keepimg my FC for xx

As for the migraines I have been having a really good spell again! Now I just need the Oedema and carpal tunnel syndrome to b*gger off (sadly they are apparently only going to get worse), I have legs and feet that look like they belong on an elephant by the time I get home from work every day! But it is so worth every ache and pain xxxx

Bigs to all my Limbo friends.....I know we have all got happy futures ahead of us xxxxx


----------



## mogg77

Kazzeee I can't wait to hear!! And the hungers kicking in huh? I ate soooo much in first tri- I had to munch every half hour or I felt sick with hunger- I would say I got off pretty lightly tho, compared to some- I hardly had any sickness. Yes I am 41 too   on October 31st, am finishing work week before cant wait!

Fifty that's sodding typical of nhs! But you are going to get much better treatment private by sounds of it- isn't the procedure more hi-tech? Anyway hope it goes nice and smoothly for you xx

Oscar sorry to hear about carpal tunnel! It's the thing I'm most nervous of, my work already makes me very prone to it.  Have you thought of acupuncture ? I had it ( on nhs!) for a similar work related hand problem( a form of whitefinger) and worked wonders.


----------



## Cloudy

Hey ladies, thank you do much for asking after me! I told him I wasn't happy and why he and the hospital had let me down, and he just blinked at me the way the cats do when I say they can't have anymore special munchies... Anyway, I got the information I wanted so that's good.

Sorry no personals, I have been trying to catch up, but it's my first day back at work tomorrow and I have been all a dither today (plus being chronically sleep deprived at the moment!)

Just a quickie   (chance would be a fine thing!)

Filthy - good luck for tomorrow, you will be fine  

Woody - well done for handling your friend, anc for maing it through your first day back  

Love and hugs to everyone, and thanks again for all your support   I have been here since January and it's been a long few months and couldn't be coping with it without you lot  

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Cloudy I'm so glad the meeting was productive. Good luck for going back to work tomorrow. These things are never as bad as we expect xx 

Mogg mine is 9th Oct! 

Oscar, Moggs idea about acupuncture is a good one. I was going to say that I read that can help with headaches too, but hopefully now your hormones have settled you'll be over them. I think twins would be perfect. The idea of triplets scares me a little but whatever happens I'll be happy - as long as there is something there and it's in the right place. Then I just need to get through the next 35 or so weeks! 

Night you lovely lot! 

Oh and hi SFG just missed your post!


----------



## sfg29

Evening All

Wow I've missed so much!  Sorry for being AWOL, work has been crazy and it doesn't help M managers are imbeciles! Oh well never mind, only 2 more days to go and then I've got a week off!  Yippeeee! 

Fifty - sorry to hear you've been struggling but glad to hear Jenni is helping you get through it.  Best of luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you x   

Kazzeee - 2 dinners?!?!  I envy you    Your numbers look fab and I've got my money on twinnies!  Fab news about your cycle twin and good luck on your scan on Friday x

Oscar - glad to hear you're having a good spell re migraines but boooo to the other aches and pain.

Woody - so so sorry about your BFN and the timing of your friend's news   

Jenni or is it Sarah    How did the doctors go today?  I totally get what you mean about being a recluse and re sharing IVF issues with friends and family.  I rarely talk about IVF to my close friends and family because they just don't get it and it is exhausting to explain where you are, what tests you are having or had done or what it means so for me, it's easier to talk to you guys then them.  When are you flying over to Brno and are you planning to stop in Prague for a day?

Mogg - Sounds like you had a lovely weekend with your folks and your artwork is gorgeous - obvs you're very talented.

Cloudy - sending you lots of love and  .  Very happy to hear everything is ok and I hope Dr Douchebag played ball yesterday  

Kieke - wow 9 tubes is a lot of blood for samples!  I've got everything crossed for you that those 5 other women don't pick up their phones when the hospital calls!   

Step - I love weekends of doing nowt!  Sometimes you just need that time to rest and recharge your batteries.  Also great news about your friend's baby, I hope he's beefing up nicely x

Jo_Hope - the cheeky blighter!  I hope the investigation will be resolved quickly and you get your phone soon.

Andade, Ustoget and anyone else I've missed off, I hope you guys are ok?

AFM, can't wait for this week to end so that I can go into holiday mode!  Got acupuncture Sat morning and then off out for dinner in the evening with DH to celebrate our 6th anniversary.  Our flights are 7am on Sunday so can't have too much fizz at the meal  

Xxx


----------



## sfg29

Good luck with your first day back at work tomorrow Cloudy X


----------



## sfg29

Night Kazzeee! x


----------



## jenni01

Morning You Crazy Bunch!! 

Moggs::: I see you are up bright or rather it's still dark outside so we'll just say early!!!
I hope you're OK!!....are you like me that once you're awake you're AWAKE!!! 

Filthy::: Good luck today hun!!....remember you're going private so get them to whack some more drugs into that bad boy!! 

Cloudy::: I hope you managed to get some sleep and aren't worrying to much about today.. 
One of my fav films is "Dusk till Dawn"......if you no it then I think you should view your work like this:
" And I shall call you Spot and you will lick the shxt off my shoe!!" 

Oscar::: We get poorly wrists cos of the repeated action thing and DH gets it too.....warm T-towels help ease it a bit but I know they can operate as well if it's severe.....sorry you're going through it 

SFG::: Yay a holiday away from "M"!!!....bliss 

Woody::: I haven't been watching it....I can cook savoury but not cakes....Filthy bakes cakes though!

Hellooooo to all our other girls 
Firstly am I the oldest in our group?.....cos you're all banging on about age and I'm 42 and if I'm lucky i'll be 43 when bubba comes!!
I don't feel old but I do have resentment towards my mirror on a daily basis! 
OK so yesterday!!!....I got my drugs protocol!!! 
Cue then the sick in the throat feeling that followed all day!!!
I'm so impressed with how they've personalised it to my history and what I've said to them....
I will be on 8mg of Oestrogen for the lining but as well as all the other stuff they want me to have Clexane injections from the day of ET!!!
After Cloudy gave me some sound advice I researched it and I got a quote from the pharmacy abroad where I'll buy 4wks worth and then get them to ship more if I get a BFP...
35 Euros for a box of 10 4ml...
I also went to my Drs and he's signed me off for a further 4wks!! 
So in my brain (yes I do have one!!) I'm hoping that M will finally pull the finger out their arxes and then I can take things from there!!!
Oooh it also looks like the MIL has taken on board my recent "chat" with her and is being more respectful with our space and is now apologising for not paying more attention to what's been going on!
But just to prove how ignorant she has been she thought that the whole process was costing us £1400.. 
Erm no Kathleen.....I don't think soooo 

Anyways I've waffled!!.....Have a good day everyone....stay safe....stay strong....stay positive


----------



## kazzzee

Just about to do my clexane now Jenni. I recommend you order some Emla cream if you can as that one can be a bit owtchy! Emla cream makes your skin go numb  Will share more tips when it's time


----------



## Woody80

Morning ladies, another day.... 
Kazzzee it's lovely to hear that some of you have made it and as you say it's nice to take stengh in others than have been through this and come out with a positive it gives me hope!
Jenni - I need one if those t-shirts!!!
Cloudy - that's for lovely message 
Oscar and sfg29 - thanks for understanding its nice to know others get it!!
Take care all xx


----------



## sfg29

Thanks for the tip Kazzeee!  I've got Clexane on my protocol too as well as Duphaston, Deoxymkoin and Estrofem!  Where do you get the Emla cream from?

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

I've bought Emla cream over the counter in Superdrug. But I've recently been buying bigger tubes from this online pharmacy: https://www.expresschemist.co.uk

/links


----------



## Kieke

jenni - my issue is that I find it hard to define 'a little' but I'm back on it!  
I'm just going to accept that I have to wait so should a cancellation come up it's a bonus.
I hope M will hurry up with their reply/decision, do they have to come back within a certain time?

Good to hear you have been given some extra time! You sound very organised and well on track for your treatment!

Jo - Tuesday will be here before you know it! Have you prepared a list of questions you would like to ask?
Your delivery saga is unbelievable! I hope he doesn't get away with it! 

mogg - talking about neighbours who look out for each other... one of our neighbours came knocking on our door on Sunday to report she had seen a bloke with a torch lurking around our and the other neighbours house during the night.
I had to confess to her that it was probably the pizza delivery guy to what she said: what, at 2 o'clock at night?! The shame...  

Fifty - thinking of you! You will be in good hands and home before you know it.  

Woody - I've been drooling watching both the Great British Menu AND Bake Off! I think it's a good think I'm not the best baker because I would be as round as a house...

kazzzee - you must be so exited for your scan tomorrow! I'm even exited!  
Yes I will try and get as much sympathy next week. The only thing is is that I believe I need to have at least 1 AF after the procedure before I start so it will only speed things up if I can have the hysto before the end of this month...

Cloudy - it must be so frustrating to not even get a reaction... Are you going to take it further?
Hope you will ease back into work! Try to take it easy if you can.

So this morning my manager asked me if I'm coping with my workload and if I will say it if it's too much... I have been surfing the net for months now so hardly overworked! 
He also asked me if we are making any progress with our treatment... I told him it's on-going and that I need to have several operations - I hope that shuts him up! I know men can be stupid but surely he understands that progress/result - pregnancy?? 
I regret telling him about it in the first place but feel I had to to justify all the time off for appointments. Anyhow, that's done now.

Now something more exiting! I have booked to go on a fitness/juice retreat next weekend! It's from Friday till Sunday and I have been before.
I'll be on juice only and will be exercising 6 hours per day! Now I know this might sound like hell to some but I'm so looking forward!  
If this doesn't give me the proper kick start I might as well give up!  

Hugs to all! xx


----------



## kazzzee

Remember I told you about my ex-flatmate who also had fertility issues but got pregnant after having an operation that fixed some issues with her uterus and tubes? She's the one who's baby shower I went to the other week. Well I've just heard that she had her baby this morning! We managed to be pregnant together for about a month then  I'm sharing this because it's always good news when someone who has struggled, like we all have, manages to have a successful pregnancy


----------



## sfg29

Fab news about your friend Kazzeee.  I always find news like this gives me hope and prove that there is 'silver lining' for all of us.  It's the ones that seem to fall easily that I find hard to take as they have no idea what we have to go through.

xxx


----------



## oscar13

That's wonderful news Kazzzee! Hope mummy and baby doing well xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks all - i think it's just the pure cheek of it that is unbelievable! It rumbles on today in that Yodel say the driver has been 'interviewed' and that he remembers delivering to my address where a man in his late twenties wearing gym gear signed for the parcel!!!! Errrrmmmm nope he didn't! There's only two of us who live here and my partner is 48 and was wearing a suit ready to go to a meeting....not quite gym gear!! The pure gall of it amazes me!! I bet it's not the 1st time! xx

Jenni - glad your MIL has finally took note! Wow £1400....she's really been out of touch! When do you begin? Sorry if i've missed you saying when! xx

Hmmm i have questions in my head Kieke but i should probably write them down because no doubt i will forget!! xx

Hello to everyone! xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies

Just want to report that I'm home after a very long day! Surgery was a success, the tube was separated from my uterus and sliced or something... There was evidence of a past infection which is probably from the hydro. Everything else looks good. I'm not in that much pain just a little sore in my belly button. 

I thoroughly recommend the Dr and his team they have been great! The premises are amazing so kieke if you do decide to go there you are in good hands!

Dh has gone to get pizza! I'm so hungry!! 

Will catch up soon as off sick from work! X


----------



## Kieke

Fifty so pleased to hear it was a success! Also glad you are not in that much pain but please do take it easy.
Depending on my appointment next Wednesday I might go for a consultation.
Enjoy the pizza nom nom xx


----------



## mogg77

Well done fifty! Brilliant that the pain is minimal, enjoy pizza its earned!and yes no marathons!
Talking of which- Kieke you nutter!! That sounds pure hell to me, but yes I'm a lazy moo   never quite got into excersise!
Kazzeee best of luck at scan! And you're right, pregnancy opens a whole new can of worms and things to worry about- I think especially with IVF pregnancy we don't quite want to believe our luck finally, I'm sure it'll all be fine! Great news for your friend  
Jenni how on earth did she come up with that figure! But well done on managing to get her to behave without starting a feud - you must of been very diplomatic!
Yes I was up early, mini mogg wakes me most mornings at about 3-4 am to eat crunchy nut cornflakes- I get so ravenous! But normally get back to sleep after  
I was talking to a client today and she was saying her employer (a chemist) is such an a*se that when she had to have an emergency scan due to bleeding at 16weeks, he made her take it as holiday! How do these people get away with it!!
Lots of love to everyone else, I need comfort food now so on the mash potato and pie tonight ! Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Fabulous news Fifty! Enjoy that pizza and rest up xxx

Kieke, I love a juice but not so sure about the rest of it!

Kazzzee, enjoy tomorrow! So looking forward to your update xxx

Mogg, mine has me up in the early hours every day for the loo! However, he also makes me eat loads all day. Must say I am forever grateful for how supportive my boss was particularly when i hear stories like that........how awful for her!


----------



## kazzzee

Fifty I'm glad you've had the op and are feeling ok  Enjoy your pizza! Definitely no exercise - even if you think you feel ok. You must be careful. we are all warning you off exercise because we know what you are like! 

Oscar/Mogg I'm already up about four times in the night to go to the loo!!! The books say that's what happens in the first trimester as your kidneys are working extra hard. Of course you guys have a baby sitting on your bladder. Ustoget what's it like with twins! I'd be interested to compare all your bumps  

Jo Hope from that description he clearly sounds like someone who's go by the name of A Car! 

Kieke I do hope things get better at work for you. I wonder if he was checking if you might be pregnant because of the rights you will have once you are... 

SGF that's why I shared it - proof that it can work out  

I've got a bit of ovary pain, it's the right ovary - the one I had the endometrinoma on. I'm freaking myself out about it a bit, worrying about if it's a cyst or something worse - if it was an ectopic for example would I lose any other embryos? I'm just working myself up because it's the scan tomorrow and I'm trying to imagine the worse case scenario in case it's bad news, kind of to prepare myself. I'm much more scared of bad news about the embryos than how many might be busy growing inside me. fe mind me of that tomorrow


----------



## jenni01

Morning Lovely Ladies 
Moggs & Mini Moggs!!::: Hello to you two!!....I trust you have satisfied your Crunchy Nut craving this morning!! 
Kieke::: I know it's a nice break for you but 
I'd rather be by a pool with a Pina Colada!!

Filthy::: Hope you're not into much pain this morning.....try to take it easy please 

Woody::: Hello hun hope you're well today!!

Cloudy::: I hope you're not missing Costa to much! 

Hello to everyone else!! 

*Drum roll please**********
We have an appeal date!!!!.....25th of this month and the Union man is coming with me!!.....let's see what becomes of this then!!  
Also ordered my GnRH yesterday and it comes next Tuesday!!!
Other than that I have nothing to report girls....xxx

Have a good day!!!!


----------



## sfg29

Morning peeps!

Just want to wish Kazzeee lots of today luck with your scan! Can't wait for you to let us know if you're carrying 1, 2 or 3! X

Fifty - gkad to hear your op went well and you're not in too much pain.  Hope you have a lovely weekend, rest up and you're soon on your way with tx  

Kieke - this juicing wkend sounds like torture and I'm with Jenni on this but make mine a margarita 

Jenni - fab news you've git an appeal date! I   you and the union guy kick some **** and M will come to their senses and realise what a-holes they've been!  P.S what's GnRH?

Hi to everyone else and Happy Friday!

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

SFG:::. Me too hun!!!... let's get em! 
GnRH is the injection that goes into the muscle to dampen your hormones...
I've ordered "Prostap".... but you can get other stuff like "Lupron ".... etc.
I paid £106 Inc delivery....which is quite good!!


----------



## oscar13

Good morning lovelies!

Whoop whoop Jenni! Finally an appeal date, about bl**dy time. Let's hope this finally brings some satifaction and closure xxxx

Morning SFG, hope you are well?

Kazzzee, enjoy today! xx

Happy weekend (almost) all.......hope it brings you all fun, laughter and for those of us that feel like we need it .....rest!!! xxx


----------



## sfg29

I'll drink to that Oscar!

I'm good thanks, managed to get the half yr forecast submitted yesterday so all the long hrs this wk is finally over and I can relax tonight!

How are you and are still having a good spell with the headaches?

Jenni - everyday is a school day with you    Going to google it later.

Xxx


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - great news about the safe arrival of your friends baby!
Have you had your scan yet?? 
My manager is such a prick... going to try and keep him out of the loop from now on. I have plenty of holiday left so will take holidays for the full days I need to take off so he won't know what it's for.

Jo - I had a whole list of questions! There is one somewhere on the forum as well.

mogg - I was under the impression that employers have to give their employees paid time off for any pregnancy related appointment?

oscar - I'm so looking forward to it! But will also have some relax time in between. Last time I did all the exercise but I have been out of it a little bit these past couple of weeks...

jenni - hurray for the appeal date! Do you need to do any more prepping or is it all in hand?
And I have to agree, if I could get away with drinking cocktails at the poolside I wood! Just need this to kick-start things.
GnRH sounds like a cocktail to me...

Fifty - how are you feeling this morning?

sfg - hope you have a great time! The weather is fab! 
Not sure if you have time to fit it in but check this out: http://www.deparade.nl/info/english/
It's a traveling theatre festival and they are visiting Amsterdam as from tomorrow.

Not much news for me. Struggling to find a decent B&B for next weekend so it's going to be seafront (Lancashire) cheap and cheerful! As long as I don't need to share a shower I'm fine.
It's actually nice and sunny up North and should stay like this until tomorrow. We have a food & drink festival in town (yes more food and drink!) at the moment so will have a look around tomorrow.
Happy weekend ladies xx

/links


----------



## kazzzee

Flying visit! 

Three seen but at the moment they can only see one yoke sack so obv that might mean all three don't make it. But at least I can count my chickens 😉


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

I'm very sore today, didn't sleep well last night either! 

My mum is here and she's gone shopping with dh to do the weekly food shop and then she's cooking stew and dumplings for us.... Can't wait! 

Kieke - it is lovely here I'm going to sit out in the garden in a bit.

I've been pottering a bit but then got out of breath and had to sit down!! Not liking feeling like this!! Still in my surgical socks until tomorrow and still in my pjs. My stomach is so swollen today! 

Feeling sorry for myself  

Hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## kazzzee

I'm resigning myself to the idea that only one of the three might make it. But it's a good start anyway


----------



## oscar13

Fifty, Sorry to hear you aren't feeling so great today but great that your mum is there for some TLC.....nothing better!! x

Kazzzee, 3!!! OMG!! It is early days yet to see too much so there is a real possiblity of triplets but 1 will still be a blessing (((()))). A lady on a previous cycle buddy board of mine had triplets at the end of June! When is your next scan?

Kieke, I love anything that involves food and drink! Have a great weekend xx


----------



## sfg29

Wow Kazzeee 3!!! Like Oscar said it's still early days yet.  I have everything crossed for you.

Fifty - ah bless you hun, I'm sorry you're not feeling great today  .  Mums are the best and your mum and her dinner sounds amazing!

Kieke - I'm all over de parade!  Your local food and drink festival sounds like a great day out.  I too love anything to do with food and drink!

All this talk about food is making me hungry even though I've just had a sandwich!  Think I'm going to make a spicy chicken massaman curry tonight and make a cheeky glass of vino  

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

I'm having a scan on Monday morning (9.15) Oscar, so hopefully there will be some more progress! It didn't help that I had some spotting after the scan but I've been reassured that that's common. Still will have a weekend of worry no doubt. But it's exciting to have seen them


----------



## ustoget

Hi All and sorry for being awol. Its really hard to keep updated on a phone and works been so busy..

so I had my 20wk scan on Tuesday and have to say I have never been so terrified in my life (no joke) I was fine before as I normally don't think about the situation til im there and with other scans you lay down, start to panic see the heart beats and relax. well this was an hour scan to check every anomaly.. water on brain , how many kidneys, artery's from heart etc.. after 10 mins see stopped talking and was starving at the heart for what seemed like for ever.. I got flash backed of when we found out we had lost of baby before.. I started getting really hot, couldn't breath and went dizzy.. had to get her to stop and lay on my side #panicattack
anyway was all fine in the end but really took it out of us emotionally.. broke down in tears when we left the hospital must of looked like a right idiot lol. So kazzee no the worry and fear never goes it just changes until absolute terror that you will lose the most important thing in your life.

also had another consultant appointment yesterday (where I don't meet my consultant again0 and was told I should of been on aspirin since 12 weeks... good to know, 9weeks late!! 

on the plus side, now seeing both babies kicks.. not all the time but once a day my belly does a little jig.. all 40inches of it.

to answer your question kazzee- I've been pretty good at night, if I keep to lying on my left side. if I wake up on my back (which I shouldn't) I need the loo. all belly at the bottom and only just this week gone over my Christmas weight (so those of you with me since back then I lose 1 and a half stone on my health kick)

so kazzee.. you have a yolk sac !!!! that in itself is amazing and must of been a big relief... any thing else is a bonus right?? although its hard not to get you heart set on more lol I. I still wake up every morning and can't believe how lucky we got and think that why every scan is so emotional.. its like really 21weeks and 2 babies.. is this really going to happen. 

ok sorry about the me me me post...

jenni glad you got your date through.. kick some butts please 
sjf.. I had massaman yesterday and pad krapow.. de- li-cious
moggs & Oscar - I have to have 2 pieces of toast and tea the minute I wake up... try having a banana and yoghurt and seeds before you  go to bed to stop waken up in the night... slow release energy 
fifty - so glad your op went well.. another box tick hey?? and now you can start putting other plans in place.. but rest and enjoy being spoilt first


----------



## mogg77

Kazzeee lovely news! Will look forward to updates, I guess regarding the yoke sacs it's just really really early to call? 
Ustoget  sorry you had such a nerve wracking time at the scan! I was pretty shaky by the time I got to mine so I can only imagine how hard it would be after your past experience. But 21 weeks and all good! 
Fifty enjoy your stew, nothing like mums cooking! Really hope it's not painful for too long xx
Jenni great news about the appeal. I second the emla cream, though I used tattoo numbing cream! Such a cheat  
Sfg I looove massaman curry too! Dying of fullness today though, my colleagues have turned into such a bunch of feeders- they seem to think it's funny! I ate so much dominoes today my eyes went googly!


----------



## jenni01

Hello loves 
Kazzee::: I'm glad your scan went OK but it must be frustrating not seeing thing's clearer....but like the others have said maybe it's cos its early days and when you have your next scan it will be clearer for you...but try and stay positive 

Moggs::: I trust you're still full from your Pizza yesterday that Mini Moggs has let you get a bit more sleep!

Ustoget::: And breathe!!....Epic post hun!! well done!! 
Gosh just reading about your scan made me feel anxious so you must have been in a right state! 
But the babies are OK and that's what's important 
The worry doesn't seem to end at any point does it? 

Cloudy::: All quiet from you hun....I hope you're OK  

Filthy::: I hope your pains have eased a little or at least enough to enjoy your Mum's cooking!

Kieke::: Hey when we all have our babies we'll find a pool somewhere (Butlins!) and have those cocktails!
I apparently just have to turn up and answer any questions they have but if they say stuff out of order or if it's relevant the union man will step in......tbh I'm not sure!! 

Well as always a huge hello to everyone else 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Cloudy

Hey ladies! Sorry for being AWOL!  

Jen - sorry i worried you, but pleased to see things are moving regarding work and treatment. Is your prostap SR so just one injection rather than daily? I dont know about you but with daily injections now I think my skin likes to repel needles - the first cycle they glided in, but by the third time they started being awkward, dreading the 4th! Might have to resort to my leggies instead of my belly  

Fifty - glad you are recovering with pizza, i also prescribe chocolate, cake, ice lollies, and general laziness for the next week at least  

Usto - Sorry you had such a traumatic scan, but glad the babies are ok. IF and all the associated worries will never leave you I dont think, but it will make you a stronger person and an amazing mummy   You have been through so much and its not a surprise that you are going to struggle at times, but its normal and just remember to be kind to yourself  

Kazzzeee - Brilliant news for the yolk honey. Enjoy every precious second of it   Good luck for Monday  

SFG - Have a lovely holiday and lovely pre-hols trip!  

Kieke - I think you are mad, but if you are looking forward to it then thats great for you - hope you get somewhere nice, you deserve a nice comfy bed if you are doing all that hard work!  

Oscar - Hope you are getting enough sleep/food and that baby is being kind to you!

Jo - Sorry you arestill having problems  

Woody and everyone else I have missed - loads of love and hugs  

Dr Idiot Features was ok - i told him off, he didnt bat an eyelid (i take it he is experienced in being told off) and eventually he went through my surgical notes. he was shocked no one else had done this on the day of my surgery, and was dissapointed that the Nurses thought I had just had a diagnostic, but how they could have know otherwise when he hardly wrote it clearly is a mystery. He said my endo was bad and affected a lot of different places (i wont go into details) but he has got it all (that he could see...) but wants to see me again in a few months to see if there has been an improvement. he also said 6-8 weeks recovery was to be expected so no wonder im still not right! Still undecided about my complaint, i have a lot on my plate and really cant be bothered to fight again! Back to work now though and its like i havent ever been away and expecting me to run around like an idiot   

Love to everyone, hope you are all having a lovely weekend


----------



## jenni01

Morning 

Cloudykins::: I'm so proud of you standing up to the nasty Dr 
I understand what you mean about putting in a complaint cos you're so busy and you have more important thing's going on but you took the first step and told him what for!!!.....if he's a pratt again then maybe then you could do it! 
I think it's just the one injection cos that's all Eva sent to Fertility2U....I'm also going to let DH do it! 
With ref to the Clexane injections, I do think that like you after having copious amounts of IVF before that I'll be able to handle the injections!!
Plus you do what you have to, to have your family don't you!! 

Filthy::: Hope you're feeling good today hun 

Moggs::: Early morning hell to you 

Hello to everyone else.... 

I had a nice day yesterday!!
DH was home so I had the car and just took my time shopping!!......I also had make-up on which I think he appreciated!
Then he went to get his hair cut and put his little bets on cos the footies back on!
And as a bonus cos he wants peace and quiet when it's on he got me some wine!!! 
As it was my last naughty day I went out with a bang!!.....I made us Steak baguettes with fried onions, mushrooms and peppers with a home made pepper sauce (double cream!) and then for all you health nuts out there just to tip you over the edge!!!......it was followed with a bowl of strawberry cheesecake with salted caramel ice-cream AND double cream!! 
Told you I went out with a bang!!! 

Have a good day all


----------



## jenni01

Moggs that was meant to be Hello not hell!


----------



## kazzzee

Hey Jenni, sounds like you had a good day yesterday  It sounds perfect  Is there any double cream left after all that  What date in October will you've heading to the clinic? 

Cloudy I'm so glad that you said what you needed to to the doctor and got what you needed out of it, plus it sounds like he did a proper job with the endo. Now you have had a clear out make sure you take the serrapeptase to stop too much scaring and keep down the inflammation, and take your multivitamins and fish oils (omega 3 is very important for endo related pain - I'll explain why another time!). Are you cutting out gluten as well that made the biggest difference to me and so many endo friends of mine. With the op, and the nutrition and supplements I think we can manage this thing you know. Xxx

AFM I had a semi relaxing day yesterday. I was exhausted in the morning so I didn't do much other than wash my hair and then in the afternoon I cleaned the flat a bit before going to dinner with my dad and brother - OH was away this weekend. Today I think I'll pop out to the shops to get my friend's baby boy something and to buy some clothes that fit comfortably! This progesterone related bloating means I'm avoiding wearing trousers at the moment! 

Nervous about the scan tomorrow. I guess it's when we find out if the other two are viable. And hopefully the one that already has a yoke will be ok. I keep worrying that I could lose all three - and it doesn't help that I've had a bit of spotting since the scan. I'm glad they stay on top of it at ARGC because I'd just be worrying for weeks otherwise. It's funny how because I've seen all three I really want all three to be ok, because seeing the blobs makes them real. Obviously it'll be better for my body if it's not three but that doesn't stop the instinct that wants them to all be ok. Well tomorrow is another step towards knowing and hopefully they have been busy little blobs this weekend.


----------



## Woody80

Morning girls, having a panic can anyone offer advise? Had my first IVF that failed (funded) everything went ok 10 eggs collected 8 fertilised 4 blasts 1 put back 3 not quite good enough to freeze. They said they would just repeate the same process for cycle 2 as they were happy with how it went and put it down to "bad luck" that it did not implant. I came out feeling optimistic but now I am having a panic.

I have read loads of posts with people having a similar story everything looks great and then for what ever reason they don't implant. 
Question is should I be asking for tests now incase I have issues in this area and if so what do I need or do I wait for cycle 2? I am also conscious I only have cycle 2 funded then we have to go it alone. We have a few thousand to use but not I think after cycle 3 and possible 4 we will be out money wise. 

Sorry for all the questions but this forum is so much more informative than anywhere else! 😘


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi woody,

Don't panic my lovely, you can have different outcomes on different cycles even by doing the same Protocol. 

What tests have you had done? Are you on any supplements? Did you have ivf or Icsi? Dh had tests done as well on sperm? 

Going private can actually be cheaper than you think especially if you have tx abroad which a few of us are planning or have done in the past. 

We are a wealth of info on here. Xx

Ps ladies - got some colour back olin my cheeks today although have suffered badly with a dodgy tummy! Think it must be the drugs I've been on xx


----------



## Woody80

Hi fifty shades, to be honest all I have had is the basics before being referred for IVF so i did not pay much attention my goal was to get to INF! i know i had rubella, HIV etc but I don't think know what else! Feel stupid for not know but never felt like an issue at that point.
Sperm tests all fine, tubes not blocked, just unexplained infertility. Supplement wise I am just taking the pre natal multi vit with folic acid in (been on for 2 plus year) I am 35 so I am told I am still in a good age bracket.
Thanks for your reply so nice that people are there to help and share xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Hey Woody!!
Did your clinic do any tests at all??
Tbh I just had the blood clotting test and vitamin test but there's lots of tests you can have done....unfortunately I don't know all of them but the other girls will be able to help.
What I would say is don't beat yourself up because it was your first go and we all hope it works first time but unfortunately for most it doesn't...
The good thing is that you are asking about what you can do to optimise your next go..
I would say use up your funded goes and hopefully you will get pregnant  
Only think about self funding if and when the time comes!!!

Kazzee::: We go on the 21st of Oct...
If you don't mind me saying....I think that you should focus on the fact that you're pregnant....grieving for embryos that may not have taken is not good for your mental health.
Yes you had 3 transferred and it would be amazing if all 3 took... but you're putting pressure on yourself by focusing on this fact. 
You're pregnant hun....thats a stage that not many of us have got to....so personally if I where you I'd be happy with one....two...or three!!
Stay calm and enjoy your time!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi woody,

I would probably advise that after only 1 cycle they wouldn't look to change things but obviously if it happened again then may be you could look at other aspects. 

I've done a few rounds now plus fet and they have tweaked things however not by much. Do you know what drugs you were on. My first go with nhs I was just on merinol which was just a fsh hormone... All my others I have had a mix of drugs which has a better effect on the quality but we are all different so you have to see what suits you. 

Don't worry just yet. You have another go and the outcome could be completely different. Xx


----------



## kazzzee

Jenni you are completely right!!! And I know that deep down. I'm just terrified of getting this far and then losing everything  

Woody I reckon use some of the time while you are waiting to focus on egg quality - along with your supplements you are already taking look at coq10 or Ubiquinol. That might be how to get more than one good blast at the end of the five days. As for tests there aren't many that the NHS will do, if you are thinking about immunes you will probably end up paying for them privately - the NHS don't generally believe in that stuff. But I'd suggest that next time they look at putting you on more progesterone during the two week wait (what were you on this time round?) and maybe see about aspirin or clexane to help with any blood clotting issues that might be affecting implantation.  

Fifty great to hear you are feeling better. It's always the same after anaesthetic- the digestive system takes days to wake up again. Assuming that's the issue.


----------



## oscar13

Sorry ladies, flying visit....OHs dad got taken into hospital last night and I am just waiting for an update. 

Woody, although your 1st cycle ended in a BFN it sounded like it went pretty well until then. I wouldn't change your protocol but maybe ask if they can add a scratch (helps implantation). Also as already adivsed add co-enzyme q10 ubiquinol to improve egg quality, extra B vitamin supplements and high strength omega 3 for lining quality, may also be worth taking higher strength folic acid, I was advised this as over 35!

Kazzee, good luck for monday. x

fifty, so pleased to hear you are feeling a bit better (((()))

Jen sounds like a wonderful weekend, about time you spoilt yourself xx

Cloudy, Im glad you stood about to the DR and really glad that it sounds like he did a really good job xxx

love to allxxx


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee::: I've had 7 miscarriages....1 ectopic and a still birth..
Nobody wants to think about the fact they may lose a child but your not looking at the picture in front of you.
You're pregnant....your levels are good....stay focused on what you have now and not the worst cased scenario..x
If we all kept negativity in our hearts we wouldn't carry on. 
But you have and your here and your pregnant..
Calm yourself down...have a calming milky drink and think " NO matter what I got pregnant....i can do this"


----------



## jenni01

Sorry Oscar we posted at the same time..
I hope your father in laws ok


----------



## kazzzee

xxJennixx thanks for talking sense to me.


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee::: So long as you take it on board that's the main thing!!
Sometimes in life it's best to take a breath and just think..
There's not one person on here that hasn't suffered a loss and that loss that they've had is never forgotten. 
But if you let negativity run your life then you may as well sit on a bench with a bottle of sherry!
Personally I'm not a defeatist and until "I " say it's over then it's not over!!
Enjoy your pregnancy....appreciate what you have....focus on what will be and not what maybe..


----------



## Woody80

Thanks girls some great info and advise, seems like most people are saying do cycle 2 and see how you go?
Fifty - I was on Buserlin down regulate, menapur stimulation, ovitrelle final injec and then the standard pessaries which I am not sure on dose. I think this was just the standard IVF plan? 

Jenni - I presume I had clotting and vit as part of basic tests before I was ref for IVF but I will get this checked thanks for suggesting x

Kazzzee and Oscar - great advice on supplements, so do I just get Q10 or Ubiqunol online as a one a day thing? 

Kazzee I will ask about more progesterone not sure they will increase it but I guess worth asking I expect if clotting is ok they won't but I will make sure that I have had the clotting blood tests.

Oscar - what on earth is a scratch!!!!
I will definatly look at extra vitamin B, omega 3 and higher folic. Again I presume your just taking over counting vitamins in addition to the norm pre pregnancy multi bit I am taking.
Last question sorry! Do I need to discuss all this with consultant? I have one free consultation left do I use it now about adding these vitamins or do I just go ahead and do it and mention it to the nurses to pass on??

Thank you so much everyone for the advice x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Woody

Have you had your amh tested to check your ovarian reserve? They may want to introduce LH (lutenizing hormone into your stims). You get similar egg numbers to me and I have low amh. This will also advise your consultant whether to put you on long or short protocol. I do not need to down reg.

I would not suggest aspirin, clexane, extra progesterone unless you have had the relevant tests done. Some women just do not need this. I've had all tests done. I'm mfthr which means I have blood clotting issues so that's why I have to do clexane and aspirin to thin my blood. Some clinics do treat empirically and include steroids but as nhs do not deal with immunes I do not think they will bother.

For egg quality I take high dose coq10 - 600mg - I'm also on high dose vit d3, 5mg folic acid, 3000mg omega 3, pre natal vit, vit c, but now I'm thinking of cycling again going to reintroduce melatonin and inosotil into the mix. Royal jelly is also good. Have you tried acupuncture? I'm not 100% on this but when I was serious about it I fell pregnant on 2nd ivf although not to be.

Xx


----------



## Woody80

Hi fifty,
I do have one which is low for my age I am sure it's AMH but paper work not with me so can't be totally sure. I had to have a higher dose down regulating drug which was to compensate for this and was on the long protocol.
The tests that you need to determine if extra progesterone / aspirin / clexane are needed are all private funded I am guessing? Are they mega expensive? Cycle 2 is to start end of sep it's if I do they before or try again first? I think my clinic just want to go any no change. You have obviously done huge amount of homework to know about all the extra bits to take, all I have ever been told is folic acid!! 
This is so complicated!!!
Thanks again your advice is amazing xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

It's entirely up to you about testing. Many consultants do not believe in the immune issues etc. the testing can get pricey. My last fet I didn't need steroids but was on everything else. However we knew something was amiss because of the recurrent miscarriages so we did the testing because of this before we went again. 

I would definitely suggest the supplements. I just think it could be down to it being a numbers game If you haven't any reason to think otherwise. It can take An average of 3 goes. I would look at agates guide on here. It's learning from your failed treatment and has lots of information there. 

Also look at the supplements section as this has a lot of info but if you just need to focus on egg quality go for the list I've given and also get dh on supplements. 

I wouldn't worry too much. I'll be heading for my 4th fresh go soon and I've had 2 fets too. I think you learn as you go along! X


----------



## mogg77

Afternoon gang! 
Jenni I can't believe you've gone through all that, you're so strong! and I forgive you for your morning hell wishes this morning  
Kazzeee hope your doing well and not too nervous for tomorrow! I'm guessing at this point it's internal scans so that would be the spotting most likely? I spotted enough to need a pad but I think it was sooner after my bfp so probs implantation or breakthrough af (I googled a lot!) great to know you have such an amazing team looking after you at argc.
Woody I second the supplements, in my case on my second, successful , cycle I used coq10, omega three and lots of smoothies! I think that the nhs don't put much store by supplements, they certainly didn't give me advice either way and seemed quite uninterested when I asked them about it.  But my egg quality was much better second time, I was also put on short instead of long protocol, in Prague, they said they automatically switch protocol after one cycle fails,. And we used embryogen, this has properties similar to embryo glue which my nhs consultant advised after my first cycle failed. 
Oscar hope FIL is ok? 
Have just been totally naughty and changed my flights for my holiday in Portugal next week so I get longer! I initially booked six days, trying to save, now I have nine   I figure this will be my last chance for a while, and god knows I need a holiday after the year I've had so far! Will be spending it with my two sister( one lives there with my BIL and nephew) and two good friends, can't  wait!!
Hello everyone else!xxx


----------



## jenni01

Moggs::: You're calling me strong!!!... you should look in the mirror!!
I respect you so much for all you've gone through and you continue to show such dignity and compassion! 
I think if I have a lesson to learn from anyone it's you! 
And damn right you deserve a holiday!!!

Woody::: I would add to what the girls have said::
Don't get yourself into a panic about having to do everything yesterday!!
Defo have some supplements cos they can't hurt!
The world of tests is crazy!!
Prioritise the tests and find out via your GP if he would do some and that would save money..
Try not to become a fanatic that plays records backwards while standing on one foot facing the sun with crystals in between your toes!! 
It's enough pressure as it is doing IVF but if you can try to relax about it!!


----------



## Woody80

Jeni you are funny will try supplements and maybe harras GP! 
Mogg thanks for advice, what smoothies were you having??!! Like the sound of smoothies as a treatment!!!
Fifty thanks for giving up most of your afternoon answering questions your amazing, going to get onto the supplements and see what tests I have had buy like you say not to panic!!!
Thanks girls your all amazing xxx


----------



## jenni01

We do try Woody!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

You're welcome, I'm laid up recovering from surgery so it's not like i have anything better to do   apart from eating which I seem to be making the most of today!!!


----------



## mogg77

Jenni careful I'll go all teary! 
Woody I nicked this recipe and made my own additions, from another thread on egg quality on ff, can't remember where exactly! 2 Cup apple juice, two kiwi, teaspoon bee pollen, few Brazil nuts, handful kale, tablespoon coconut oil. I think that was it! Sounds disgusting! But was pretty good actually  
I think a lot of it is just the feeling that you're doing something for yourself. 
Fifty what on the menu!? Hope someone's cooking for you!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Moggs - I hobbled to frankie and bennys and had pancakes, syrup and bacon, then I've eaten lots of
Chicken and I told Jen earlier I cooked pork chops for dh and I ate the crispy fat off and put the rest of the chop in his pack up   just wanted the best bit!! They were hot and spicy too!

I've made myself a choc milk and frozen morello cherry smoothie... My word that was amazing... Picked at a fresh loaf of bread and had some banana and walnut loaf! I'm just wanting to eat so I hope this is a good sign! 

I love the sound of that smoothie you said, I'm a big fan of coconut oil and I use that all of the time in cooking.  I made one yesterday - coconut milk, almond milk, frozen mango and frozen banana which was nice! But I think everyone needs essential fats in their diets to help with fertility and I do not Eat anything that says low in fat etc. 

Portugal sounds amazing! Have a fabulous time with your family and friends   Xx


----------



## oscar13

Hey, FC OHs dad seems OK at the mo, they are keeping him in until tomorrow as they aren't sure what is wrong.

Woody, all the supplements I just mentioned are all over thr counter stuff (I bought from Holland and Barret and Health Monthly on line). I read a book called It Start with an Egg which had loads of useful advice on improving egg/sperm quality which I would recommend reading. The emdometrial scratch is a procedure some clinics do to improve implantation rates ...... they basically rough up the lining of your uterus, not the most pleasant but pretty quick. I also had acupuncture on my successful cycle and took vitamin D. Also ate nuts and seeds daily and lots of smoothies/juices with lots of berries and beetroot! I wouldn't worry about using a consultation up about the vitamins, just add them if you want xxx

Mogg, I agree with Jenni, you have to be one of the strongest people I know ((())). I hope you have a fabulous holiday!! Really hope our move goes through soon and then if our consultant OK's it we will try and have  week away in Sept.

Fifty, keep looking after yourself and I hope your recovery is swift xx

Jen, have you recovered from yesterdays blow out? What is on todays menu? xxx

PS I love coconut oil too.....both for cooking and I use it all over me too!!!

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## jenni01

Oscar I'm glad your FIL is ok and at least they will check him over....still a worry for you all though!!
Ooh you're a kinky girl all covered in coconut oil!!
I bet you smell like Malibu!!
I won't tell you what I've had on the menu today hun cos I may get hung drawn and quartered by the healthies!!! 
Love you healthies!!.. xx


----------



## Woody80

Right off to holland and Barrett for me! Will also try the smoothies, she says eating cadbury dairy milk!! Great advice thanks again everyone xx
Fifty, hope the recovery keeps going well xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

I'm sat eating chips and salad cream now... I'm back on healthy eating tomorrow now me mam has gone home!! Low carb days from tomorrow whilst I'm not doing any exercise!!

Has anyone done a natural cycle before? I'm looking at options and this is looking appealing to me at the moment! Xx


----------



## Cloudy

Woody - all the girls having given wonderful advice. I would only add not to stress yourself out with it all. On my first cycle i did "everything right" and it didn't work and all I did was beat myself up that there must have been something I did wrong, or some supplement/seed/positive thoughts CD that I should have done. By my third I thought "sod it" and was generally healthy eating, but still managing a McDs brekkie several times a week, and it worked (I know the baby didn't stick around, but that was due to genetic chromosome issues that I have that can't be prevented). The one thing my clinic advises strongly against is Chinese herbs, and they always ask me what supplements I take, but they just do this as part of the consultation. Look after yourself  

Oscar - glad FIL is doing ok  

Mogg - brilliant news for your extended break, you deserve it  

Jen      

Filthy - glad you are recuperating. I thought about a mild cycle because of my pcos (and getting ohss last time) but decided against it because we need pgd now. There is a thread on the IVF section, it isn't active at the moment, but was really busy for some time so maybe have a look on there to see what they found. I know CrazyHorse got her BFP from a mild cycle at reprofit and is very knowledgable about it  

Kazzzee - good luck for tomorrow  

Loads of love and hugs to everyone I haven't mentioned personally  

Oooh, I am at the Clinic on Saturday to sort out our final FET - hopefully! Just got to hope they will let us use it with the uncertainty over it's genetic quality hanging over us. To be honest I haven't thought that they could say we can't use it.... Oh well, I'm being positive Cloudy, for once, in about 9 months (oh the irony of that!) things are finally moving!  

Xxx


----------



## Woody80

Thank you cloudy, I think your right it's about getting the balance right between doing positive things but not turning into a nut case! Sorry your cycle did not end well, even harder as you put your all into it. Life is unfair sometimes x


----------



## sfg29

Morning ladies

A flying visit from me from sunny Amsterdam!  

Just want to wish Kazzeee lots and lots of luck today, I've got everything crossed for you.

Hope everyone is well and I'll promise to catch up when I'm back home on Thursday.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Thanks for wishing me luck girls  Two heartbeats seen this time. The third one is hard to see and might have collapsed in on itself - she isn't sure. She thinks that's the cause of the bleeding I've had this weekend anyway. 

I'll catch up with you all later. About to go into the office!


----------



## oscar13

Kazzzee, twins is fantastic!!!!! Congratulations my lovely. Now I would say relax and enjoy the ride but I know that is easier said then done but do celebrate how lucky you are and stay as positive as you can.....you will have good days and bad days but we are here for them all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kieke

Oops! I'm a bit behind!  

Fifty - how are you feeling? I love your current diet! You staying the rest of the week at home?

Ustoget - sorry to hear your 20wk scan was so terrifying and stressful, I can only imagine how you must feel.
It must be a relief to know both little ones are doing well! Very pleased for you.

jenni - Butlins sounds like a plan! 
And love the sound of your 'last binge'. 

Cloudy - the seafront B&B looks cheap and cheerful but as longs as it's clean and not to noisy I'll be fine!
Unbelievable that they 'forgot' to tell you about the recovery time! Sorry to hear you don't feel like fighting them anymore but maybe it's for the best to leave it behind and to use your energy for all the positives ahead! 

Woody - I know how you feel! There should be a manual before you start treatment... every clinic is different and not all include any testing at all.
We only had 1 NHS funded cycle and they did no further testing on me (only the bare basics). On paper the problem lies with my DH but they did not do any further testing on him either or gave us any advice on how to improve things for him.
We stayed with the same clinic for round 2 but are now paying privately for it. We are waiting for 1 frostie to be put back in and I decided that in between all the waiting I would have some extra tests done. I was lucky that my GP referred me so I did not have to pay (level 1 immune testing). I'm waiting for the results but might have to find another consultant to explain the results since I don't think my current clinic can help. I'm seeing them Wednesday so will need to check. (Kazzzee I will let you know the outcome!) 
Should we be unsuccessful we will have a lot more testing done before we go for round 3 - we can afford another 2 'basic/standard' rounds or 1 'expensive/all in' round. 
But don't want to jinx things so will wait what happens next first!
To come back to you. Doing further testing now will delay things but you have the time to do so. I'm hardly an expert but I would perhaps do the 2nd cycle the same as the first but opt on the supplement side? (After reading all the recent updates on the thread I now see that this is what most of the girls are saying.)
Oh my clinic doesn't believe in supplements either so I'm free styling and have not bothered to tell them about anything.
I also have acupuncture on the side and a scratch... 

Oscar - hope your Oh's dad is on the mend, does he have on-going health issues?

Mogg - well done on extending your holiday! You go and enjoy your time to the fullest!  

sfg - hope you are having a great time, I'm jealous! 

kazzzee - wow twins! You must be so pleased! Try and relax and enjoy - I know probably easier said than done...  

I had such a great weekend! For once we had decent weather and I even managed to get a little tan! 
I've come down with a throat infection and a cold though... just what I need before I go away on Friday! But I'll soldier on.  
It's actually nice and busy at work which makes a change - almost home time again! 
Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well x


----------



## jenni01

Hello!! 
Cloudy :: That's brilliant news!!! 
I bet you're excited!!

Oscar:: I hope your FIL is still getting stronger!.x

Filthy::: Step away from the gym stuff and relax!!

Kieke::: Sorry you're feeling unwell but Yay it's nearly holiday time!! 

SFG::: How nice to have a holiday before you start your tx.....make sure you let your hair down! 

Kazzee::: Yay!! Twins 
Try to stay calm 

To everyone else big hello and loves 

Absolutely nothing to report!!!
Just waiting for AF to come as I took my last BCP on Saturday....let's hope she plays ball!!


----------



## Woody80

Hi kieke thanks for the post, I think to have concluded what I was thinking really add supplants and do cycle 2 and then after that get some tests done. What's this "scratch" bit all about? Does it hurt at what point do you have it done? Was it within your NHS funding? Xx


----------



## Kieke

Woody it truly is such a roller coaster! I learn more each day and worry about not doing enough all the time. But we are going to see what happens first before we are going down the 'full testing' route. I increased my supplements, changed diet and went on short protocol and managed to almost triple the amount of mature eggs so all is possible! I've been told that not all NHS clinics give you the opportunity to have 'the scratch' - my clinic did but I had to pay extra for it. At £90 it was worth it to me. If your NHS clinic does not offer it you could have it done as a one off at another clinic. I had it done at day 21 of the cycle before I start trearment. They basically, in simpel terms, scrape/scratch around your womb lining so it can create new cells which apparently is to increase the chance of your embie(s) implantating. Both times I was in and out in 20 mins but the first time did hurt... To me it was like a smear times a thousand... But I missed the memo about taking some pain killers beforehand ;-) Second time was a lot better but it's painful for a couple of minutes. A small price to pay though!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Morning my loves,

Cloudy- excellent news - I really hope things can get moving again for you! 

Woody- I had implantation cuts with serum in Greece- knocked out cold for it... I got a bfn. I'm speaking with another clinic in Greece and they advise that having cuts etc can sometimes have a negative impact. It's really tough with all the advise you get thrown at you. Decide what's best for you and what will give you peace of mind. Argc who I have cycled with perform a hysteroscopy at the beginning of your cycle and that's it. 

kieke- I have a very very itchy belly button today! It's driving me mad and got some lovely bits of scabby things hanging off me- glad you asked??   I have been signed off for two weeks. I can't even get a pair of jeans on at the mo and still feel really bloated and sore. My af has been delayed too - but read this is common! The sun is out in Yorkshire today!! I love that you are going away again!! Can you take me with you 

Kazzeee- glad scan went well! Now for a smooth 7-8 months! 

Jenni- my lovely jenni...thanks for everything xxx  

Sfg- hope you are enjoying your holiday! And not having too many space cakes!!!

Mogg, Oscar and ustoget- hope things are going good and those little buns are cooking nicely 

Hi to anyone I've missed!!

Afm- Dh went to work yesterday and about 10am i was climbing the walls!!!! He works 10 hour days too! My days are normally so full on and to actually have to slow right down is not good for me mentally!! No gym is not good for me at all... It's medicine for my soul! I feel so unfit already. So today I'm having a Michael Jackson day with music and I'm going to paint and start on the little odd jobs that need doing to keep me busy. My diet started yesterday and to think I'm a Comfort eater and the way I was feeling I did really well!!

Going to get booked in to the hairdressers too! I didn't even recognise myself when I looked in the mirror today with the birds nest resting on my head!! 

Anyways have a good day ladies! Xx


----------



## kazzzee

I fear I am neglecting you guys again. I did big you up in my diary entry last night though x 

I saw SFG's Amsterdam photos on ******** this morning I can report that it looks like she is having lots of fun! 

Fifty surely there's a box set of something you can burry yourself in to pass the time? Enjoy a break from your busy life style  Hope you are feeling ok - the bloating will be partly because they pump gas into your abdomen to make the surgery easier. Sometimes you get shoulder pain because of it. 

Woody I think one thing is clear from all the advice: there are a ton of things you can do, nobody knows if any of them will be what makes the difference, and certainly nobody can do them all. Just do what you can for your own peace of mind.

Jenni shall we all start doing the AF dance then? Get this one out of the way for you? What protocol will you be on? Are you long protocol - as in down regging on buserelin first? 

Kieke send me those results when you get them and I'll take a look, hopefully I can interpret them based on the info I have 

Cloudy good luck for Saturday!!! Who knows this one might be the one. And it might be completely genetically fine. 

Mogg enjoy your holiday!!! I'd love to get some sun now. We're planning a UK break at the end of the month. Not sure where yet. We were thinking Cornwall or Wales. Cornwall is always a favourite 

Well I'm almost at work now. By the way I wore my baby on board badge for the first time today and someone gave up their seat so it worked  I feel a fraud and then j notice I feel weak and nauseous and then I don't feel a fraud at all!!!


----------



## mogg77

Just checking in to say a quick hi, and kazzeee twinnies! Perfect   I never heard of a baby on board badge, what a great idea, is it specially for public transport? the first three months I felt like cack, soooo weak and tired.
Cloudy great news! All go on limbolanders these days!
Gotta go, been running around buying meds for my poorly angelfish biggie smalls  ( as named by Mr mogg- we also have a salt and pepa, and a catfish called tupac!) he's all droopy and skinny  
Will catch up later xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Quiet in Limboland today  

Mogg the London Underground gives pregnant ladies a baby on board badge for free. I picked one up the other day. I just have to make sure I remember to take it off my coat before walking into the office! 

I'm cooking a chicken casserole to take to my friend and her husband when I go to meet the new baby tomorrow. I believe that's the correct protocol  Also bought some cute clothes for him. Weird to think I could be buying baby clothes too in a few months!


----------



## andade

Hellooo!   

Been awol for over a week and 12 pages later I think I'm updated. So much happening!

Kazzee - Great news on your scan.  Exciting times!   You need the baby on board badges on the underground, as even when you are obviously pregnant people still try to avoid all eye contact and read their papers or use their phones!

Jenni - Hope AF doesn't keep you waiting.

Fifty - Glad the surgery went well.  Hope you don't overdo while recuperating, as it can be easy to do.  

UStoget - Glad the scan went well although sorry that you were so upset.

Kieke - The juice retreat sounds great apart from living on juice.  I like the idea of 6 hours of exercise.  I think I need that, as I'm just not shifting the weight and I'm doing my 5k training plan.  I need to add some more exercise to my regime.  Thinking of getting a personal trainer for 10 sessions to help.  I might call the clinic to postpone starting tx by a month if the weight doesn't start shifting.

Moggs - Glad you have a nice holiday to look forward to.

Cloudy - Glad you are feeling better and pleased that things may start moving forward for you soon.
Sfg29 - Hope Amsterdam is fun and that you are not being too naughty. 

Woody- Sorry to hear bout what you have been through.  Glad that you are finding the lovely ladies here helpful.

AFM - Been a bit tired, not sure why as not working!  Trying to eat healthier and been having cashew milk and soya choc milk to make smoothies. I think my main problem is that I'm not eating properly.  I sometimes have my first meal in the afternoon and my meals aren't regulated like when I was working.  This also means I can't take all my supplements on an empty stomach.  
AF is due around the 23rd so that is when i need to phone the clinic so they can tell me when to start the progynova.
Off to Belgium on Thursday for a few days and haven't sorted myself out yet.

Apologies for missing anyone.  Twelve pages was a lot to catch up on.
Hope everyone is ok.  
Take care, x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello lovelies,

Andade- I think when you aren't as busy with work you can feel more tired! Try coconut and almond milk (together in a carton) it's really nice and rice milk too! Eating within an hour of waking gets the metabolism going so even if you have something small it will benefit you. And eating every 2-3 hours to keep your blood sugars level. I got a great tip for smoothies... Make them the night before and stick them in the freezer... Especially ones made with choc milk... They end up like ice cream after an hour or so defrosting!!! Absolutely gorgeous! Have a fab trip to Belgium... The chocolate shops Are amazing over there!!! And hope af plays ball to get things started!

Moggs- I love the names of your fish!

Afm- well af arrived this morning and I'm very uncomfortable with it... I won't be doing much today apart from moping about and feeling sorry for myself. My belly is so itchy around the wounds... My god it's driving me nuts.. But looked in the mirror butt naked today and my tummy is less swollen!! Yay! 

I'm actually going to drop Dh at work today just to get out of the house for a bit! Xx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Everyone 

Moggs & Mini Moggs::: Morning hun!!...I hope your poor little fishy is better today 

Filthy::: Yay for coming on your period but sorry it's making you feel rough!! 

Big hello to all 

Sorry I'm keeping it brief but I feel like pooh and my AF is still not here 
I think a banana dance for encouragement may help! 

Have a good one.....I'm now going to curl up on my sofa and feel sorry for myself


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Come on jenni's af... If you do today jenni... Means we are in sync.... 

Xxxx


----------



## jenni01

They worked Filthy!!! 
I'm bleeding.....all be it light which is unusual but still it's here!!!
Thank you..xxxxxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Wow that worked quickly!!! Anyone else need Fifty to do a dance. Isn't it funny that your AF have synchronised. 

I have my first appointment at my local doctors today!


----------



## mogg77

Yes fifty excellent work on the banana dance there! And in your condition too!!
I'm all over your frozen smoothie idea! I've been a complete pig the last couple weeks after 'accidently' buying a ton of cheesecakes, chocolate sundaes and ice cream at aldi!  time to get healthy again!
Kazzeee times flying! Good luck at mw, don't forget your wee! And hope you get a nice one, mine is lovely.
Poor little biggy corked it in the night   seems to be the way with fish when they get ill.
Jenni hope you start to feel better soon now af is here. Maybe you can get out into the sunshine later , days looking very promising!
And kieke are you feeling better?
Andade couldn't a smoothie be breakfast? Easier to stomach for 'non breakfast' people. Is Belgium for work or holiday? I once got stuck on the Brussels ring road for two hours! I got out to ask if I was nearly in Holland yet and I was still on the damn thing   and double yes to the chocolate 
Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Kieke

Fifty - what a nice day to be off work!
Sorry to hear you are so itchy and poo about the AF but it has to be done.  
It's a shame you can't post pictures here because I could show you the programme for the weekend.

kazzzee - I like the idea of that badge! And I will let you know if I manage to get the results later on.
Hope your appointment goes well and you have a lovely doctor.

Mogg - sorry about biggie smalls... love the names of your fishes.  

andade - I so need a kick up the bum! Have had plenty time already to shift weight and it's not happening. My own fault. During the day I'm really good but as soon as I get home I start snacking...
I've still not got fully back into my exercise but I hope I will be by next week!  
I think the PT for 10 sessions sounds like a good plan. I did that a couple of years ago but ended up having sessions for 2 years lol
Hope you have a nice time in Belgium!

Mogg - I think the lurgy peaked yesterday. By the time I left the office I could not talk and my colleagues did not expect me to come in this morning! So at least I've proven to be a die hard - I'd rather safe my 'sick days' for other things...  
But my throat is hurting big time, I can hardly swallow. 

I've got my appointment this morning with my consultant - got my list ready with questions!
Feel a bit bad bringing my snot into the hospital but will keep away from everybody as much as I can.
I will report back later today.
Much love to all xx


----------



## Kieke

And jenni - yay! You are well on track now!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Why thanks ladies... My dancing obviously does the trick... And Jenni- you're very welcome   I feel like taking a bow....


Kieke - yes I'm sat in the garden on a 10 minute break from painting the bedroom.... It's gorgeous... I've got jahiem blasting out on the cd... Had brandy's old cd on before this... Got those summer vibes going on...

Thanks moggs... Yes I do try and help if I can   yes try the frozen smoothie ... I like mine quite thick
So perfect consistency for the ice cream!! That choc milk with frozen cherries is awesome after being in the freezer!!

Xx


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Fifty - I really need to get my metabolism going.  Sometimes I'm just not hungry  or not sure what I want, so smoothies for breakfast cab work. I've done it before.  I tend to use frozen fruit, so my smoothies are quite slushy ( think Mc Ds milkshake consistency) as I don't drink milk.  I need it not to taste milky. Although I like the idea of ice cream, so I can trick my mind.  
Sorry you're not feeling too good but glad that your tummy is less swollen. I found a fan or cool air helped with the itching. AF while recuperating isn't fun. Hope its not too heavy, as mine was a bit haywire after surgery.  Rest up and enjoy a box set. 
Forgot to say, have you got super powers that we don't know about? 

Jenni - Sorry that you're not feeling well  but yay to AF starting   Means things are heading in the right direction for you.

Kazzee - Good luck with your appointment today.  Hope all goes well.

Mogg - Going to try the smoothie fir breakfast, although I'm going to go for a walk/jog and have it when I come back.  I also had a choc and cherry one last week like Fifty and I add vanilla and some mixed spice. I drank a whole jug!  
I'm going to visit my friend who is working over there. She always comes over but I never go, so gong tomorrow eve and back on Monday eve. She's based in Brussels but we'll probably to another city  as well, maybe overnight. 
Sorry about Biggie. Now I've got one of his songs in my head, in tribute to your fish of course! 

Kieke -  The juice retreat def sounds like a kick up the bum.  I find when there's nothing in the house to snack knits easier, although frustrating. I had a personal trainer before and it always makes me want to go to the gym more. Got no urge to go at the mo' but enjoying my 5k training plan,  Will add classes to it,  as I enjoy them. 
Good luck with your appointment and hope you get some answers.

Have a good day everyone, x


----------



## Kieke

So I've just been to see my consultant.
He basically said there is nothing he can do to chase up the hysteroscopy - I need to contact that department directly, which I have been doing...
He also said that it's impossible that the polyp is bugging me but he is unsure if it's growing. His guess is 'not too much'...
Not sure where he gets his figures from but according to him it's 80% sure there is a polyp and there is a 40% change they can remove it there and then.... So I'm still not much further! 

I asked about my blood results and he did see them in the system. I'm not sure if all the results are back but he glanced over them and said 'it all looked to be fine'. When I asked him if they offer any blood testing before transfer to check my hormones were all fine he looked at me like I just asked a very silly question and told me that there is no reason to because it's 'all fine'!

Anyhow, the kind lady at reception gave me a print out of the results which I now have in front of me. Obviously it doesn't mean much to me but there are 2 things that are flagged up - it says:
*suspected hypothyroidism
*chronic renal failure

Now I have had thyroid tests before and have always been borderline - as in no need to take medication unless I feel affected by it. Since I never felt I needed meds I carried on as normal.
It's only the THS that is out of range - it's 0.17 and should be between 0.2-4.0 - again I have no idea what it means really. So now I need to find out of this effects my changes of getting pregnant!?

I have to say that the 'chronic renal failure' freaks me out a bit! I can't link any of the results to kidney tests (as in I don't know what to look for....).
Interestingly enough the acupuncturist lady I saw for the first time just before I had EC (remember my regular lady being on holiday) asked about my kidneys and kept going on about it! I couldn't place it at the time so more or less forgot about it.

So I'll be booking another GP appointment! Never a dull moment is there


----------



## Kieke

Just made an appointment to see my GP this afternoon at 17.10!


----------



## Dora03

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind me joining this thread? - the thread is called Limbolanders and I guess that's where I am at!?. 

Just a quick update on me, just had 1st IVF but MC at 6weeks. I have 2 frozen, so hoping to go again October time?, I have my review on the 2nd September so will hopefully know more then.

I bled 7dpt until 12dpt heavy bleed with cramps (like period), it then stopped for a week, HCG showed to triple in 72 hours so things were looking up. started spotting again the following week (no pain) and a scan the following week showed that the pregnancy wasn't viable. I have since come of progesterone and things happened naturally.

at et, after the transfer the consultant said I had a polyp, I had no idea what this was or meant at the time. but since my MC I have pushed my GP to investigate further. I have a scan booked in local hospital in 8 days. I want to make sure nothing causes problems for my next cycle.

I have a list of questions for my review, which includes:

- bled 7 days after ET - progesterone levels?
- would my fibroid effect outcome
- I want to know more about the Polyp they found
- what were my hormone levels and should these have been checked before ET
- what was my lining at transfer (11.9 at scan which confirmed none viable pregnancy)
- scan notes suggested free flowing fluid. what does this mean
- can any tests be done on my killer cells?
- Hydrosalpinx toxic fluid? (due to blocked tube and one tube removed)

I just want to make sure I am armed, I don't want to sit back and let history repeat its self! 

Kieke, I noticed you have a polyp too, is that what you are having the Hysteroscopy for? sounds like you had a frustrating time with the consultant today!


----------



## Kieke

Well 'panic' over! Results are all fine. Thyroid is only borderline low and my kidney function wasn't even tested so god knows why that warning was printed on the results? The GP I've just seen thought it was very stange I had these tests done and could not get his head around it (not seen him before within our group practice). I was apparently also given an emergency slot which he would take up with reception! Oops, not my fault though. Had a mole checked whilst I was there and all ;-) 
Sorry ladies, you must be fed up with reading about my petty tests for nothing! 

Dora, sorry to hear about your recent loss... Welcome to Limboland! You find ladies in all stages of treatment and pregnancy on here willing to give lots of support and advice.
You sound well prepared - I have found that no information is handed to you so research is the key! 
Yes I'm waiting for a hysteroscopy to remove my polyp. They found it 2/3 into stimming and decided not to transfer but to freeze and remove the polyp first. It just takes so bloody long! Im now preparing myself for a longer wait since I'm not convinced they will actually remove it once I finally have the hysto but we will see.


----------



## Dora03

Sounds like your Gp put your mind at rest on the test results even if you did take an emergency slot  

My clinic haven't been very forth coming with informing my GP of the polyp so I took matters into my own hands, hopefull the scan will reveal all so I can get the right treatment. I'm learning fast that information isn't form coming & I have to push for things.

It's must have been disapointing for you not making it to transfer, but it's for the best as it would be more upsetting not to get the best chance. I often think I shouldn't have had transfer when the found the polyp.

How many frosties do you have waiting for you? I have two extended blasts, same as the one i had transferred last time. I'm just praying one of those is our miracle. But only time will tell.


----------



## jenni01

Morning Gorgeous Galz!! 

Dora:: Welcome to the group hun.....sorry about your loss 

Kieke::: How frustrating for you....can you call today to get more clarification as to what's going on? 

Cloudy:: Hope all's well with you!!....I bet you're rushed off your little feet and don't have a minute to yourself!! 

Mogg's::: Sorry about the fishy 
I take it he a burial at sea!! 

Filthy::: Thank you for the AF dance yesterday!!....still can't get over how quick it worked!!
Hope you're feeling a bit better today and for god's sake woman RELAX!!!

To everyone else massive hello 
Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies 

Well an eventful night last night... Was in a&e for around 6 hours... Got pins and needles and then a numbing sensation in my left leg. Had it on and off for a couple of days but got pretty bad yesterday. Anyways Dr thinks it's nerve related and not a blood clot. However kept giving me the symptoms of stroke and said to come back if symptoms any worse. Er.... Stroke did you say??! He thinks it's from the operation. So freaking out a little bit. He was the cutest little Dr I've ever seen probably about a 1/4 of my weight. Made me laugh as he was doing all these pushing and pulling techniques on my leg and I though I was going to cause him some harm flinging him across the room... My strength is in my legs and he was the size of an elf! We must of looked a right pair! 

So I'm not doing much today. Hair appointment tomorrow. Afternoon tea Saturday.. 

Bit fed up....


----------



## kazzzee

Oh Fifty! I'm glad you're ok - stay that way! At least the elf doctor checked you out. Clearly you need rest so keep it up (maybe keep the leg up too). 

Jenni I hope you're ok at the moment and that there aren't any M related stresses you are keeping from us xxx

Dora welcome to our group. Some of us have been here in Limboland so long that we've only gone and got pregnant with successful rounds of IVF. But we're sticking around to give you all hope that it can work out - and because we've all become BFFs here. 

Kieke I'm glad the doctor out your mind at rest. Are they doing anything about the thyroid? (My dad had the same thing with renal failure coming up on results and it turned out it was nothing to worry about!) 

Here's my breakfast smoothie I have every day: hemp protein powder, almond milk, banana and raspberries. 

Hope you're all about to have fantastic days. 

Yesterday's doctors appointment went well - he said he will prescribe everything bar the clexane (and that's only because the hospital has to prescribe that). I also met my friend's new baby and he was so cute!!! I can't believe she managed to get through the first three months without suspecting she was pregnant! She'd basically had an operation and been told there was no way she could conceive naturally so was on the waiting list for IVF and then it turned out she's got pregnant after all! He's a little miracle!


----------



## jenni01

Holy Crxp Filthy!!! 
Are you OK
What did the little man say then in the end
You must have been sooo scared!!  

Kazzee::: Glad you're OK and you enjoyed seeing your friends baby....nice ending for her!
No "M" not causing to much stress but the appeal is on 25th.....it's not phasing me tbh as the IVF is more important!!


----------



## Dora03

Thank you ladies for the welcome. I have previously been on a cycle buddies thread but its difficult to stick around that thread as the ladies remaining seems to be moving on to bumps and beyond, so me continuing to hang around would be a little awkward! lol

Its wonderful to hear that ladies in limboland are achieving their dream with a BFP, and still sticking around to support the other limbo ladies. I hope I can add value to the thread, but understand you have all been through so much together already and have a strong bond.

Kazzzee: that's brilliant news about your friend, miracles can really happen. she is truly blessed  

Jenni: this af dance you speak of sounds interesting, you will have to share the secret with me  

Fifty: I giggled at the elf doctor image. don't worry about the stroke comment. Doctors / nurses tend to say these throw away comments without realising it will panic us! enjoy the hair appointment, I always feel like a new woman after!  

I hope to catch up as much as I can where everyone is at   I have 20 days until my review....not that I am counting or anything!


----------



## jenni01

Hey Dora!!
Oh the AF dance is when you need your period (Aunt Flow) to come so the girls put the dancing bananas on to encourage it!!!
Worked for me!!
It's hard being in Limbo and in a weird way I think everyone is!!
We're either waiting to start...or even the girls that are pregnant are waiting for scans!!
It's never easy!!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

I actually said to the Dr 'you are the cutest thing I have ever seen' looooollll he laughed. Then I stood up and towered over him... I'm 5 10!!! Felt Amazonian!!!

Anyways I am having a pj day today until tonite when I travel To see my mum! 

Xx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Hi all.... sorry I've been AWOL again! I do read all your posts but I find it difficult to stop and write a reply as I've had a lot on..... 
Note to self... make time to reply to fellow Limbolanders on a regular occasion...  

I was just thinking maybe we should all write a few details as to where we are up to for all the newbies (plus as I forget)! 

For me: I'm just chilling in Limboland - still TTC naturally as it happened over Christmas but suffered MMC (ERPC at 10+3). We are pretty much still at the start of our journey and still have 2 cycles of NHS IVF if and when required. Next appointment (I'm guessing for a follow up) at St Mary's Manchester on 1st October! 

Kazzee - Congratulations on seeing your twins, I look forward to reading all your updates. I hope you are taking it easy and listening to your body. How far along does that make you now? 

I have to rush but promise I will reply to everyone soon! 

Hi  

xx


----------



## Kieke

Dora - we have 1 day 5 expanded blastocyst frostie. We seem to have a poor fertilisation rate so only 2 out of 8 fertilized.
Fingers crossed this is the one! 

jenni - I have seen the GP in between and all is fine! 
Still don't understand why the print out of the results is so vague - when I asked our GP this his answer was that they are not meant to be given to patients! 

Fifty - eventful sounds like an understatement! Glad you are ok but please take plenty of rest!
Bless the cute midget elf doctor.

kazzzee - my GP classed the thyroid result still as normal so I think I will leave it for now. It has always been slightly low but I don't feel it affects me. I can't imagine it will intervene with getting pregnant though...
And how strange about the renal failure thing! 
Love the story about your friend, gives me hope! 

Step - not to worry about being AWOL - I just waffle on half of the time anyway!

So that's me nearly done for this week! Still have to pack and need to shop/cook/prep for the DH so it will be a busy evening. Setting off at 7.30 tomorrow and can't wait!
Luckily my infection has peaked so I'm now just coughing a bit and I have a husky voice.
xx


----------



## Woody80

Just a quick one, how much Q10 supplement do people take? I am thinking about just getting zita west multi as it seems to have everything in it but the Q10 is only 40mg and I noticed some of you are on a lot more? Any advice? X


----------



## jenni01

Kieke::.. I swear these Dr's scratch their arsxs and leave us scratching our heads!!   

For the newbies:::
Hi I'm Jenni!!.... I like romantic walks...food...wine!! 
Only kidding "Step" I knew what you meant!!
I'm going to Brno (Czech) in October for DE ( donor egg).... I'm already on the BCP and just tick tocking till my HUGE injection on 27th Sep...


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Woody - I'm on 600mg with a low amh. This is recommended by the lister in London! Xx


----------



## Sah78

Hi

I can I join you? I have just had my second bfn. My father in law who was a lovely man liked by everyone passed away right in the middle of my cycle,  but we decided to keep going with it. 

It was hard to organise the funeral around hospital appointments. But the day of funeral af arrived   ( expected it as they said they would put two back even though We only had funding for one so suggested rubbish quality)I am waiting for my next cycle I am lucky to be on nhs but is a long wait inbetween. I am wondering if to switch hospitals for my last cycle but not sure If allowed. Does anyone know if you can? I hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Dora03

Lol jenni   we have similar interests lol. With you going abroad, do you tend to make a holiday of it? What's the reason you go to Brno?

Woody: I took 30mg q10 on my fresh cycle. Got 14 eggs (all mature) but I was also taking royal jelly conception pregnacare, folic acid, yoghurts that were high in protein, Brazil nuts, lots of lean meat etc. I think it all helped.

Step: sorry to hear about your Mcc   You must feel hopeful after getting pregnant naturally though. It just doesn't happen for me naturally. Ivf is my only hope. Fx for my fet in October.

Hey sah: what a sad time you've had of it, you must have been extra upset on the funeral day   I don't see why you can't change clinic, provided they are one that was on the nhs list. Have you got one in mind that you would like to change to? Which one are you at now? It should just be a matter of getting you referred over. And make sure they get a copy of your notes.

Afm. I'm a little confused...so my GP said she will refer me to hospital for a scan to investigate this polyp they found at et, had a letter through last week confirming an appointment for 20th August in the treatment centre (oral surgery) but then today had another letter through confirming scan appointment for 3rd September with alters sound department. So I'm confused as to what's the oral surgery one is for. Tried calling the numbers but no answer!


----------



## Step_by_Step

Hi Dora, I was told IVF was the way to go for us, we were ready to start treatment when I fell pregnant. We had been trying for 3.5 years at that point. DH is more optimistic that it will happen naturally than I am but he's not the one with the problems, I am. 

That's a little confusing in relation to the appointments you have received. Maybe try to call them again tomorrow. 

Sah - welcome, sorry to see you having to join the group but you are with a good group of girls to get you through. In relation to your NHS cycles to move from one hospital to another you will need to find out what hospitals your CCG has contracts with and then to change you will need to request a change but you can't just change because you want to, you have to have a reason other than it hasn't worked for us previously. 

Keike - I hope you have managed to get all your jobs done and now relaxing in front of the TV with chocolate! 

xx


----------



## Sah78

Step- thanks for replying I will speak to the hospital and explain that we would rather be nearer as it is costing us a lot in travel and I don't want my work to ask me about why I am going to hospital so much I just can't tell them as my manager isn't trustworthy not to spread it with my colleagues. Also the bfn was a but easier to deal with without them knowing


----------



## Sah78

Step- meant to say are u having ivf or trying naturally?


----------



## Step_by_Step

We are currently TTC naturally but have an appointment on 1st October to see a new consultant (the head of the IVF dept within the same hospital), to be fair the appointment was unexpected but I'm guessing it's a follow up from our MMC in March. My DH at the moment is very much in the mind set it's happened naturally once it will happen again but it took 3.5 years to get our first BFP, I'm quite happy to continue to try naturally for a short while longer but I'd rather not wait another 3.5 years for the next, fingers crossed if we see another BFP the baby will go to term. I also have a congenital heart condition so I think my age limit for pregnancy is early to mid 30's so I don't want to waste too much time. 

I know exactly how you feel regarding not telling work. Although I did tell my boss because he's really good with things and there's no way I'd get away with all the appointments without questions asked (I live nearly 2 hours each way away from our hospital). My boss said that when i need time off to txt him the reason I'm giving all my staff for that specific day ie external meeting, training, holiday etc and he would stick to my story. 

What CCG are you under? 

xx


----------



## sfg29

Hi gang

Wow lots been going on here and welcome to all the newbies - Sah, Dora and Woody.

Right deep breath, here goes -

Ustoget - sorry to hear about your traumatic experience at your 20 week scan.  Totally understand why and it must of been a huge relief to see that everything is ok.  I hope now you can enjoy the rest of you pregnancy  .

Kazzeee - fab news about your twinnies and great story about your friend and he is definitely a cutie!  

Cloudy - How are you my lovely?  I hope you are not doing too much at work as you've still got some recovering to do.  I'm glad the apptmt with Dr idiot went well and he's managed to sort your endo out.  Fx it's one step closer to starting tx and you can use your frostie.

Woody - hello and welcome.  Sounds like you've had some good advice from all the ladies on here as I would of recommended the vitamins and the scratch for your next cycle.  Like Fifty said, this ivf rollercoaster is a numbers game and I believe we can learn from the BFNs to bring us closer to our BFPs.

Mogg - extra days holiday sounds fab   I hope you have a lovely break in Portugal with your sisters and friends.  P.s sorry to hear about Biggie (great name for a fish!) - RIP 

Fifty - how's the itchy belly button?  I'm sorry to say the itching doesn't stop, well mine hasn't anyway and it's been nearly 2yrs since my op. Funny story about Dr Elf - I have vision of a weird Benny Hill sketch when he was pushing and pulling your leg!    Hope you have a lovely time at your mum's.

Kieke - glad to hear you haven't got a thyroid problem or renal failure!!!  I would of been the same and panicked if I saw results like that.  Amsterdam was amazing, the weather was fab and I must say the people there are so nice.  Visiting Vondelpark was my highlight of the trip and we had a lovely lunch at the Blue Tearoom as per your recommendation.  Hope you have a fab time at your crazy exercising/juicing retreat and I hope you are feeling better too  

Andade - Hope you have a fab time in Belgium, eat some extra chocs and waffles for me   x

Step - hope you are ok?  Please feel free to offload if you've got a lot on, we're all here if you need us?  

Dora - sorry about your BFN    I see you're going for FET in Oct so you're in good company as there is a couple of us will be cycling at similar time, myself included.  Fx we all get positive results.

Sah - so sorry about your BFN and FIL passing, I can't imagine the pain and loss you and your DH felt at that time    Fx you don't have to wait too long for your next cycle.

Jenni - Hooray for your AF - great dance Fifty!  You're now one step closer to tx, only 7 weeks to go  

I think that's about everyone covered and if not, I'm sorry!

Well DH and I had a fab time in Amsterdam, it was just lovely having a break and not think about IVF stuff.  It was also lovely doing all the touristy stuff as we met my cousin there who works in Dubai and was excited about being in Europe!  We covered most of the city by foot as the weather was gorgeous but all the walking has now left me with a bad back and sore feet.  Think I need to book myself a massage and a pedi!  

Got the email reagrding my uNK cells result yesterday and it confirms that I have uNK cells of 7.35% - upper normal limit being 5%.  Not sure if this is a high % so going to do some research over the weekend so that I am prepared when I have my phone consultation with Dr Quenby on 25th to discuss the result and what it means for future fx.  I'm hoping the clexane and the Prednison tablets will sort it out as not sure if I want to go down the route of intrallipids/IVIG but we shall see.  I've also emailed Gennet with the result so awaiting to see if they're going to change my FET protocol.  I'm also slightly relieved about the result as now we have something to go on and hopefully it's the reason why we've been unsuccessful.

Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi!

Sfg- I'm curious about this with Dr quenby.... How much did this procedure cost and how quick was the turn around? I've done the immune route by blood before and not by womb lining etc. glad you enjoyed your break. It's good to getaway and not think about the journeys we go through. 

Sah- I'm very sorry to hear about your father in law   I am sure you can switch hospitals but check with them.

Hi to everyone.. The newbies- welcome! We are a good bunch!


Just a quick one. I stayed at my mums last night and she got in an old school pudding of cornflake tart.. Fond memories of this so she made it with custard!!! Oh my goodness... Was gorge!

Anyway I'm going for a Stroll along the seafront this morning for some much needed self therapy! Then my hair appointment! I've found a pic of a different style I want so I'm quite excited for it!! Yey!

X


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
SFG::: I'm so glad you had a lovely holiday and well deserved!!....that's what you need to get your mind all ready for your tx 
I'm not up on the cell thing but as you know one of the girls will know more and be able to help!
We should've had a countdown ticker for October!!....I think we've been counting down for ages! 

Sah::: Hello and welcome!!....I see "Step" has been giving you some good advice there so I shall take a back seat!!
But I hope all goes well 

Dora::: Thanks for asking hun!!....Yeah we're kind of making it into a holiday as DH as never been away before!!....so he's excited about going on a plane.....oh yes and also the idea of becoming a Daddy! 
The reason for going abroad tbh was anonymity of the Donor....cost....plus I kind of lost faith in the UK system....
That's know disrespect to anyone doing tx here but after doing IVF for nearly 13yrs in the UK I'd just had enough...

Filthy::: Hope you're feeling better today and no more visits to A & E 

Hello to everyone else.....Moggs....Oscar....Ustoget....Andade.....Kazzee....oh crxp you no who you are 

Have a good day


----------



## Dora03

Morning Ladies,  

Step: its worked for you before and it could work again. even though I've never had a natural pregnancy with DH, it doesn't stop me trying every month   I've even started taking my temperature every morning and downloaded a ovulation app....god loves a trier. And why not, we've got nothing to lose, and it would be amazing to get pregnant naturally   x 

Hey SFG: I loved Amsterdam, took DH for his b-day about 7 years ago, beautiful place. Pleased you had a great time. Although I have only experienced 1 MC, I have been looking into immune issues etc. I ordered the 'is your body baby friendly' book by Dr Beer, which arrived last night. and so far the early pages I've read have made me question whether I should continue with my FET without pushing for immune tests. I believe its normally 3 MC's before immunes are questioned, but I only have 2 frosties so not have the luxury of wasting them. plus it upsets me to think my body could be killing my precious babies. I am still NHS funded for my frosties, so not sure how easy it would be to persuade my clinic to do the immunes before I cycle again. I was also wondering if my GP might be able to do them for me. do you have any advise on this for me? - I didn't realise there was a few on thins thread looking to cycle in October, looks like I will be in good company, I've never done a FET before so would be great to have some buddies x

Fifty: I love cornflake tart and custard.....mmmm....I know what I will be doing for t tonight   sea air will do you the world of good, enjoy your hair appointment   x

Jenni: Hope DH will be ok on the plane, but its a great first trip aboard for him, holiday and becoming a daddy  all in one. Totally get what you are saying with losing faith in the UK system. after 13 years I would feel the same. Time to try something different.   x

Hope everyone has a lovely Friday......its raining a lot here today!


----------



## mogg77

Morning lovelies! Welcome to our new girls! 
Sah sorry for your difficult time recently and your bfn- what timing for af to rear her head! Hope switching isn't too difficult.
Dora sorry to hear of your mc, good luck for October, going to be a busy month in limboland!
Fifty I'd forgotten that pudding existed- yum!! I had your chocolate and berries shake yesterday, was like drinking Black Forest gateau! I used chocolate coconut milk for mine, hope that was a healthy choice!
Hope you're feeling better now thanks to your ickle doctor!
Sfg I love Amsterdam too, used to live half hour away and loved to go there for the flea market, such a pretty little city. 
Wow you girls are so proactive with your tests and research, really good to see. Glad your tests have given you something to work with sfg.
oh I'm late for work gotta go! Lots of love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Step_by_Step

SFG - thanks for your post, it's not been anything major, one being our pooch's problems and arguing with his insurance company (which so far we're not getting very far with) plus my boss has been on his honeymoon so I've been acting CEO for the last 3 weeks on top of my normal job so it just feels like I've had a lot on. 

Glad you've enjoyed Amsterdam,I was going to book to go for a long weekend in September but instead I've booked to take my DH and pooch away for a long weekend (further) up north instead, it's a total surprise for DH though, I'm guessing I will take the Friday off work, pack for us all and then when he returns from work in the afternoon just tell him to get showered and changed because we're going away for the weekend. I'm also going to book for us to have a go at archery and rifle shooting.

Fifty - Your mum's cornflake tart and custard sounds amazing, maybe she could make some more and send them out to us all  Enjoy your stroll tonight and good luck with your hair appointment. I also have my hair appointment tomorrow, I'm naturally blonde but usually have a full head of foils with 3 different blonde tones put through, to be honest I keep thinking I really love the light auburn/ginger colour but do I really dare to change? Maybe I will keep thinking about it and pluck up the courage next time (or the time after....) 

Jenni - How lovely of you to say I was giving Sah some good advice!

I'm not really clued up about uNK cells results so I will leave it to one of the other girls to help (if they can!). I'm excited for you and also Brian for your trip, I bet he is so excited! I do not take any offence to your post about the NHS, 13 years is a long time, we all know as much as the NHS do great things the nurses are over worked and waiting times can be ridiculously long! 

Dora - Thank you for your post, I don't know why I'm not as optimistic as my DH and yourself, maybe it's because it's easy to blame myself when something is medically wrong with me, I'm forever saying 'it's the story of my life' when things go wrong with me, if it be our loss, in relation to my heart condition or other smaller things i.e. my hearing issues etc. But anyway, I wouldn't have ever put myself in the 'feeling sorry for myself' category but after this post maybe I should!! haha!  

I do take ovuation tests each month but I stopped temping, I found I got a little obsessed plus during the week I'm up at 5.30am and I didn't like having to set my alarm to do the same at a weekend. It takes me so long to get to sleep in the first place that when I am asleep I'd like to stay asleep. 

Glad to hear you try each and every month, the last thing you want through this process is to lose the intimacy side of things to your relationship. 

In relation to your immune issues I do believe the NHS do level 1 testing if you suffer 2 x MC via IVF but you will need to push for it. If you wanted any other tests ie Chicago then they would have to be paid for privately.  

A big hello to everyone else!!! Hope you all have a lovely Friday.... for us it's been eventful already. We've had a power cut across the town and all the traffic lights went off during rush hour and it turned into pandemonium! Near work they have had some sort of water/sewerage issue so it smells awful.... I'm guessing this is all because of the torrential rain we are having at the moment. 

Oh and before I forget, I went to go-ape, it was absolutely brilliant, I was aching for a good 3 days afterwards and I even managed to push my SIL off one of the ledges (she asked me to, as she couldn't bring herself to jump)! 

xx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Sah - I've just seen this post from Lilly83 (a volunteer on FF) in relation to moving hospitals. I hope it helps.....

Your GP has to write to the effective use of resources dept. at your CCG putting an individual request of funding transfer in, I had a letter from St Mary's Manchester supporting this saying I needed donor eggs and St Mary's couldn't provide one so my GP sent them that too, the CCG acknowledged the letter then made a decision and said yes, then my GP referred me to Manchester Care.  

xx


----------



## sfg29

Hello my lovelies

Fifty - the uNK cells test with Dr Quenby cost £360 and I had it done at Coventry Hospital.  There is no waiting time for this test and you can self refer so all you need to do is contact Dr Quenby's assistant, Kerri Geraghty on 0247 6967528 or [email protected] on the first day of your ovulation/LH surge and she will book you in 7/10 days after for the biopsy.  Turn around for the result is 2-3 weeks (2 weeks in my case).  

How was your hair apptmt today?  Did they managed to turn the bird's nest into long shiny flowing locks?  Your mum's pudding sounds lush and definitely what you need to get yourself back together  

Dora - I know how you feel hun, after 2 failed fresh cycles with my embies not implanting at all, I was going crazy with questions of "why me" and "why was my body rejecting the embies".  A cycle buddy on my clinic's thread then recommended me to have the uNK cells tested as she said my failures were similar to hers before she discovered she had the nk cells.  After treating it with steroids and intrallipids, she got her BFP in April so I'm hoping it will do the same for me.  I will be going for my first FET in Oct - I have 4x frosties and like you, I don't have the luxury to waste them.  My recommendation for you is to enquire to have your level 1 immunes tested - either at your clinic or with your GP.  Kieke and myself have managed to get the basics done through the GP so I'm sure you won't have a problem there.  If you want further testing like what I have had, then I would suggest you get in contact with Dr Quenby above.  For me £360 is not a lot of money in the scheme of things and it was money well spent knowing there is an issue and how we can treat it before spending money on future cycles.

Step - sorry to hear you pooch's insurance company is being an     I hope things will be resolved quickly for you.  I'm sure your boss will appreciate your hard work covering him whilst he's on honeymoon, perhaps there might be a nice little bonus for you?   Aww that's a lovely thing you are doing for your DH and I'm sure he'll love the surprise.  I am doing a similar thing for my DH for his 35th Bday in Nov, he is a massive footie fan (typical Italian) so I'm taking him to see a Dortmund game and then onto Cologne for 2 days for the xmas market.  We will be going with his sister and partner so it'll be a nice little trip to get in the xmas spirit.

Jenni - we certainly need a Oct ticker!  Tell Brian I am very excited for him on his first trip on a plane.  Bless him x

Well DH and I have had a busy day today looking after his 3.5 yr old nephew.  We were planning to take him into London to the Natural History Museum but we decided against it as we thought the underground might be too much for him for walk and the crowds might scare him.  So we decided to take him bowling instead and he loved it and then we spent the afternoon playing cars with him as the weather here has been awful.  We're exhausted now so think we're going to have a chill out evening of doing nowt!

Xxx

/links


----------



## sfg29

Ooops forgot to mention Mogg, I loved Amsterdam and I could see myself living there.  I just loved the parks there and how the people are so nice and chilled - probably due to the weed though    We didn't get to visit a flea market but we did go the Albert Cuyp Market which was cool.

Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi 

Sfg- thanks so much for all the contact details. I'm confused as I do the blood immunes (Chicago tests). I wonder if this would give the same result or different?! Does the procedure hurt? Are you awake during it?

Well my hair is done.. I do not really like it the first day I have it done. And I Never let my hair dresser style it! My hair is better when it's a bit dirty.. I have curly hair so it's never glossy!!! She's chopped loads off! I was nearly crying when she did it! I took a pic of how I want my hair and although she's definitely shaped it that way it's not turned out that way... Although in my pic the girl was mixed and has amazing thick curly hair! And mine is decent it's not anywhere near that... But I showed jenni a pic and she likes it..!! Have a lovely chill out.. The weather is sh!te here too! Feel like getting the heating on!

Anyway I'm fancying some fried chicken today... My diet has gone right out of the window. I'm going back to the gym Sunday with strict orders on light cv work!! That was from my pt!! He reckons no weights for 4-6
Weeks... Er not sure about that! I've worked hard changing my shape with weigh training and too many weeks out isn't good. Feel like I'll be starting from scratch! 

Anyways have a good evening everyone! Xx


----------



## sfg29

I don't know much about the Chicago test apart from it's very expensive to have it done!  I think there is something on Agate's guide regarding the difference.  Yes you are awake when you have the procedure.  The procedure is similar to a smear test but when they take the sample, they go in deeper and they swab for 10 very long seconds and it bloody hurts a lot!  Don't be stupid like me and take the gas and air on offer!!!  The pain is like an intense stomach cramp and it lasts for about 5/10 mins afterwards and it was completely gone by the time I got home an hr later.

I'm sure your hair looks lovely and it usually take a day for a new style to settle.  Plus if Jenni says it looks good then I'm sure it is as she's not one to mince her words  

Oooh I haven't had a KFC for ages but I've got soup tonight as I had a McD's for lunch so can't be bad with dinner as well.  I'm starting a new exercise regime on Monday as fed up with looking like a blob these days.

Xxx


----------



## Sah78

Sfg- I hope your call with Dr goes well
What a breath of fresh air limbo land is so nice to have some support.

Fifty- your mums desert sounds lovely and I am sure your hair is fine I feel critical when I have mine done too

Jenni- I hope you get on ok on your trip fx for u both 

Mogg-it must of been hard for u too with dh passing we went to Amsterdam in June was lovely

Step- thank you so much for researching it for me. We are going to email and ask about being referred over the weekend. Will keep you updated. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## oscar13

Hello my lovelies! Apologies for being AWOL but there are 2 reasons

1. Life got crazy busy and just to help me when I have so much to do I can down with the lurgy (sore throat, snotty nose and now horrible chesty cough)

2. I thought you had all gone quiet......for some reason I haven't been receiving notifications of new posts!?!? I thought you had all done a runner on me!!! I actually only just popped on here to message to find out where you had all gone.

I was amazed to pop on and find 3 pages of messages! I have had a read through but there has been way to much going on for my poor brain to take in at this time of night!

So for now I will just give a warm welcome to all our newbies.....you have come to a fab place!!!

Fifty thank goodness the elf doctor didn't find anything seriously wrong. Hope you are feeling better xx

Jen, really hope October will be here quickly (((()))).

Well I will say goodnight for now and hopefully catch up properly soon. Love to all our limbo lovelies xxxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Hi girls, all this talk of diet Fifty, I was so sure I was going to eat super healthy and now all I want to eat is carbs!!! I was craving pizza the other day. I'm not sure if it's a legitimate craving or if I'm just looking for an excuse. I also really want a toasted cheese sandwich - those of you who know about my food intolerances will know that bread and cheese is off the menu! I did have a gluten free pizza sans Cheese though, and I guess I could have a gluten free cheese free toasted sandwich. See I'm obsessing about it! Crazy times. 

We've booked a week in Cornwall from 22nd Aug so I'm looking forward to that. One week to go. 

Oscar I wonder how you have managed to stop seeing notifications? There are some forum posts I'd love to stop seeing notifications for! 

Fifty i have real hair issues - it's psychological! My hair is really frizzy and I can do nothing with it! Most hairdressers freak out when they see it and don't know what to do! I usually have a Brazilian blow dry to keep it straight as its so much easier to deal with then, but I can't do that now!!! I bet your hair will settle and won't be as bad as you think it is. 

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## jenni01

Hello!!
I would like you to meet "Rocky!!"...(in pic)...
He's our 7wk old Miniature Jack Russell....
We got him yesterday....DH was missing 'B' so much and he's not a replacement but another little character in our home and he's LUSH!! 

Oh Kazzee I had to laugh when I read your post cos I was eating cheese on toast while waiting for my hair to dry!!... its naturally curly!!! 
Sorry to rub it in!!! 

Hello to all..xxxx


----------



## oscar13

Hey lovely ladies

Any chance of a group hug? Bit of a rubbish day....nobody turned up to the open house viewing today.....so cross with the estate agents and feeling pretty down!!

Jenni, I am loving Rocky! Could do with having him to play with right now! I'm also naturally curly (although mine can tend towards frizz)

Kazzzee, welcome to my world of pregnancy........bread and cheese is pretty much all I have wanted (and still want) during pregnancy! What's that all about

Well ladies off to spend the rest of the day with my parents, sister, BIL and little niece to celebrate my birthday (next wednesday), not feeling much like celebrating but will be good to see them all

Hope everyone else is having a better weekend xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Oh Oscar...xxx...I'm so sorry hun    
I know you're not in the mood but try to have fun..xx
Then kick the estate agents  
"Rocky" sends you loves and puppy breath licks


----------



## oscar13

Thanks for the hug and the puupy licks......much needed! I was just about to tuck into a lovely home cooked meal when estate agent called to say he had someone who wanted to come round now so I have abandoned the meal and just arrived back home .....FC it was worth it!!  xx


----------



## mogg77

Oh Jenni hes too cute!! I love puppies they smell of biscuits to me- wish my Eejit was still a pup!
Oscar what an awful way to spend the day! Your estate agent sounds rubbish    have a good family time later.
I'm a curly too, after years of fighting it I've learnt to embrace it, Charles Worthington curl cream is my best friend  
Kazzeee give yourself over to the cravings! Tbh I haven't had cravings exactly, more generalised pigginess! ( on pizza as we speak)


----------



## sfg29

Oh Jenni, Rocky is so cute!  I showed DH the picture and he instantly said "We're not getting a dog so stop showing my cute pictures!" Lol xx

Oscar - so sorry about your open day   I hope you told the estate agents off?    Enjoy your time with your family later x

Kazzeeee - I think you should give in to your cravings a teeny tiny bit? lol  It'll be nice for you and OH to have some time off to enjoy each other and your pregnancy.  I would never of guessed from your ** pic that your hair has a life of its own, it looks so well behaved!  

Well my hair is really boring - thick and straight and I'm not very creative with it so it's a simple brush in the morning for me or a ponytail of I can't be bothered to wash it!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend?  

Just got back from a lovely dim sum lunch with my parents and brother to celebrate my Mum's bday.  Got the evening to myself as DH is off out into town to celebrate his brother's bday so think I'm going to settle down in front of the telly to season 6 of the Good Wife, some cheese and olives for tea.

Xxx


----------



## Woody80

Hi ladies hope you are all well, just buying some Q10 and looking online and wondering if anyone has bought online. Little concerned about buying a random brand from amazon, anyone bought a brand and been happy with them? Thanks xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Woody- try healthspan I get mine from there and it's high dose of 200mg per pill!

Xx


----------



## oscar13

Hey Woody, I always ordered mine on line from Health Monthly, delivery was always pretty speedy and you can get the higher strength ones xx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Jenni - rocky is so cute!! What are you going to do with him when you go to Bruno? May I please put my name forward for doggy sitting duties?? 

I understand that he's not a replacement for little B but just a new lease of life to help fill your home with love and naughty puppy-ness that you can't help but smile at!! 

Oscar - sorry to hear about the open house viewing, did the people who wanted to view the house like what they saw? I hope you have given the estate agent what for! Hope you enjoyed your time with the family for your birthday!! 

I think I'm a little jealous of all you ladies having curly hair! Mines naturally straight which can be a bit boring but I do like to use the barrel curlers to give it some shape and volume every now and again, more often than not i curl it for a night out or an important business meeting rather than for everyday. It's much easier to either just blow dry and leave it or to blow dry and then run the straighteners through if I want super sleek locks, it doesn't generally take to long to do my hair. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend, yesterday I had my hair cut and then went out for a few drinks as it was DHs step fathers 60th in the afternoon and then home early to watch a film and relax. This morning I have played tennis with my parents but took my sister and her two children to play too and this afternoon it's a lovely relaxing afternoon enjoying the sunshine whilst DH watches the football. I'm making a chicken dinner with all the trimmings for tea, it's not that often I cook for us so it will make a nice change. 

xx


----------



## mogg77

Step if it's any consolation I wake up every morning looking like a red headed Albert Einstein - I'd love to have hair I could just get up and brush! 
Your day sounds perfect, I've been knocking around the house fidgeting and waiting to go to the airport late afternoon to start my holiday, I think time might actually of stopped!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ladies

Having a decorating nightmare... Magnolia coloured walls with chocolate skirting boards... However now have to paint the door frame chocolate as well but getting a straight line is proving difficult... I've used maskin tape for the first attempt ... Peeled it off and the brown has gone under it and created a right mess... And peeled the magnolia paint off.... Arrrrrggghhhhh... What can I use... I have the tiniest paint brush going.. Thinking of using an eyeliner pencil.. As in like a nib but how can I get a straight line I need a ruler or something like I'm colouring in

Why did I choose this? Xx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Mogg - I hope you have a lovely holiday! It's well deserved. Oh I know how time seems to stand still when you are waiting for something you are excited for! 

xx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Oh fifty, I'm useless with decorating so I've not got any advice sorry so instead I'll send you     xx


----------



## kazzzee

Fifty you need Ustoget- she's the interior designer isn't she. I'd have a said masking tape but clearly that was no good. What about taping aluminium to the side of the door 

Enjoy your holiday Mogg!!!

Love the doggie Jenni. 

Hello to the rest of you!!!


----------



## mogg77

Fifty my mother is the master of cutting in and uses a very wide brush- two inches at least, she then uses the edge and is pretty fast. Wanna borrow her 😁?
Just sat outside airport waiting as flight got in early, was trapped between two rowdy welsh families! And then as soon as got into airport burst into tears! Bloody hormones!!! I've actually logged on to try distract myself and stop myself getting emotional but I know I'm gonna go all sobby when I see my big sis!


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi fifty

Decorating tips  

I've never tried this  but a friend of mine swears by it...  Use masking tape and paint magnolia over the edge that you need to paint.  Let it dry totally,  and then paint the chocolate brown. The magnolia makes a seal so there is no "bleed" through from the brown.  Worth a try   

Good  luck xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning!

Moggs::: Enjoy you're holiday hun 

Step::: Ah thank you for the offer but MIL is going to stay at our house while we're away and look after the monster's!!

Big Hello to everyone 

OK severe lack of sleep as puppy hates being on his own.....Zzzzzzz
We have a door stop which is like a long teddy bear that's 3 times the size of him.....this is now apparently his girlfriend and he drags it everywhere and then proceeds to hump it from the bottom all the way to the top!
DH finds this all hilarious and is in fits of laughter and I find myself looking away!
I was hoping this early display of sexual stuff may help him sleep but Oh no! 

In other news "M" want to change the date for the appeal 
So I have to contact the union man today to see if the dates they've given me are ok with him!
I'm so P'd off with them and the woman was trying to be my bestie on the phone.......I wasn't best pleased and wasn't friendly with her at all 

Anyway.....have a good day all


----------



## jenni01

See I'm that tired!!!
It's a draft excluder not a door stop!!


----------



## Step_by_Step

Well, everything has gone super quiet on here!! I do hope everyone is ok!!  

Moggs - I hope you are having a lovely time on your holiday and didn't get too emotional when you met your big sister. 

Jenni - Glad Rocky will be well looked after when you go away for tx. I really hope he hasn't kept you awake too much?!? LOL for the 'draft excluder' comment!!  
Was your union man able to change the date for your appeal? I'm sure companies change dates for things like this to make you even more anxious!! 

At the moment, I don't have much to report, I'm feeling tired, I woke up thinking it was Thursday today and when I realised it's only Tuesday     

Hello to everyone else  

xx


----------



## Kieke

jenni - I missed the picture! Rocky sounds super cute! He is one very lucky dog! 
You had me thinking with the teddy beer door stop.... sounded 'different' even for you haha  
Is M looking to delay the meeting? 

Sah - a belated welcome! I'm sorry to hear you have had such a difficult time. Hope you manage to switch hospitals.  
As you will have gathered by now we are a lovely bunch f ladies (even if I say so myself).  

Step - Sorry to hear about the hassle you have sorting your pooch's insurance... do you think you get there in the end?
I'd love to go g-ape! Need to look into where I they have one.
Sending you some Tuesday energy  

sfg - glad to hear you enjoyed Amsterdam! It's even better when the sun is shining so you picked a good weekend.
I always used to shop at the Albert Cuyp Market - I miss the Dutch markets... 
Sound like you are a step further now you have your test results.

Oscar - a belated hug from me! That must have been so disappointing...  
When is your birthday?

Mogg - I hope you have a lovely holiday! 

Fifty - I think I'm the only one who never heard of a cornflake tart... maybe that's for the best  
How ware you feeling? And are you still happy with your new hair do?
And no decorating tips from me, we have been saying for a couple of years that we need to decorate but I can't get myself to do it! The house is in desperate need of a fresh lick of paint though...

Dora - I managed to get our GP to refer me for the level 1 immune tests.
Not many questions were asked to be honest.

I have had a super good weekend! I really had to push myself at times but I think it did the trick. The retreat was in Morecambe (check 'Get over yourself - Get Fitter' on ** if you want to have a nosy) and we actually had decent weather on Saturday and Sunday.
You get a bit institutionalised after a couple of days so I'm now very mixed up with the days.
I'm proper in the zone again so the healthy diet is back! Also returning to my boot camp training tonight... 

No news on the Hysto front - I have given up hope that it can be done before my next AF (end of the month) so 22nd September it is. If they actually manage to remove the polyp on the day I will be joining the October group! 

Oh and work has been super busy which makes a nice change! Don't think it will last because I'm covering for one of my colleagues who is returning tomorrow. 

Big hello to everyone else! Hope you are all having a good week.
xx


----------



## Kieke

Quick update ladies!
Hospital phoned me and they have a cancellation at 15.30! 
They told me I can drive so not convinced they will remove anything....
Will report back! I'm excited as if something nice is about to happen lol 
x


----------



## jenni01

Good luck Kieke


----------



## Step_by_Step

Good luck Kieke!! I bet that phone call was a bit of a shock xx


----------



## kazzzee

Good luck Kieke! What happened! That was short notice - I guess that's where hassling them pays off. 

Hi everyone else! 

I had another scan yesterday, this time I could actually see what she meant when she indicated the two heartbeats, so that was exciting. She could also see where the bleeding is coming from. They don't think I should be worried, as it's not fresh blood and there's not a lot of it, but she did tell me to rest - so I've been working from home today. I had to pop out around 1pm though to buy some food - which was no mean feet due to the fact that I felt really nauseous at the time, but I always feel a bit better after I've eaten, and sure enough, I did. I really do need to make sure I have food in the house though!


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - so pleased that your twins are doing well! I can only imagine how stressful this phase must be for you.... rest well and fuel your body!
And yes, gentle hassling does pay off!

Step & Jenni - it was a bit of a shock! Especially since I phoned in the morning and they told me a lot of the consultants were on holiday so not much happening... I dropped everything at work and went home to have a quick 'tidy up' 

However, as I feared, it was a diagnostic hysteroscopy and they discovered 'several' polyps so I need to go for day surgery and have them removed under full anesthetic... not happy. Appt will be in 6-8 weeks. The Dr who did the procedure was not convinced that the polyps were solely a side effect from the stimming meds so maybe they were already there last time and prevented the embryo from implementing. We will never know... but it is a good thing that they can now have a good look and clean it all out. Just have to accept it! Have my pre-op assessment on Thursday (rather quick) and as soon as I have the date for my appt I will be hitting the phone again!


----------



## oscar13

Evening ladies!

Kieke, wow that was fast with the Op! Sorry the news wasn't better but like you say on the bright side it means your gorgeous little embies will have a wonderful new home to nestle into for your next cycle! It is probably just what they needed xxx

Step, glad you had such a good weekend! Bet your haor looks gorgeous! 

Mogg, sorry I missed you before you went away! Hope you are having a fabulous well deserved break!

Jen, loving the Rocky stories! I bet he is worth every second of the sleepless nights xx

Kazzzee, so pleased to hear the twins are doing well! Can totally relate to the eating......it was the only thing that helped my nausea and all I wanted was carbs and cheese x

Fifty, sorry I can't help with the decorating.......I would have suggested masking tape! I'm very lucky and my dad normally does the cutting in for me! xx

How are all our other lovely limbolanders (new and old) doing??

Afm, ended up with 3 couples seeing my house over the weekend (1 couple came back for 2nd viewing), all 3 offered but only one reached the price we wanted! Hopefully they should be signing contracts tomorrow (FC) so after what felt like a disaster thankfully seems to have worked out. I had hoped we could complete on the new house by 27th Aug but the sellers have said they don't want to until 4th Sept (booooo). 
On a totally different note tomorrow is my 39th birthday!!


----------



## kazzzee

Super news about the sale Oscar...

And happy birthday for tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## kazzzee

And Kieke I guess at least the diagnostic bit is out of the way now and you know what you are dealing with. You also know that if you hassle them they might give you a cancelled appointment so maybe the wait won't be so long. It certainly won't be as long as it would have been if you'd not gone in today!


----------



## sfg29

Hi Everyone

Been super busy with work and it's only Tuesday!  Think I need another holiday    Went to my first circuit class tonight for nearly 2 years now and my god I am knackered!  Fifty and Kieke, don't know how you girls keep going...thought I was going to throw up at one point.  I'm glad I went and I really enjoyed it so think I'm going to book myself another 45mins torture on Saturday.

Kazzeee - fab news about the twinnies and must of been a surreal moment seeing them on the scan.  Sound advice from the nurse - put your feet up and do some online food shopping tomorrow 

Kieke - Yes definitely picked a good weekend for Amsterdam, I miss the dutch pancakes...had a awesome bacon and maple syrup pancake from The Happy Pig café..Mmmmm.  Great news about the op, good job you answered your phone today!

Oscar - glad to hear you had an offer on the house, fc you have a smooth and easy exchange.  Happy Birthday for tomorrow, hope you have a lovely day  

Step - I feel your pain, the only thing that's keeping me going is knowing that I'm going out with my friends on Friday for a Thai meal so looking forward to a glass or 2 of vino.

Mogg - hope you're having a fab holiday 

Fifty - have you tried Frog tape?  I hear it's good from friends who has used it.

Jenni - Rocky sounds like a right handful and poor teddy the draft excluder    Can't believe your M saga is dragging, did they give you a reason why they are changing the date?  Going to see my GP next week regarding my FET meds so fc my gob can get me some NHS prescriptions  

 and waves to everyone else  

Xxxx


----------



## andade

Hi all! 

Lots of activity as usual, so I'll have a go, although I'm not sure if I'll remember everything or be up to date with my responses!

Fifty - Hope you're feeling better now.  I had to look up cornflake tart as I've never heard of it.  Is it a regional dessert?
Your colour scheme is just like my living room, except of magnolia it's a deeper more yellow hued cream colour.  A couple of my rooms are due for decoratinng but I don't want to be around when it's done.

Mogg- Hope you're enjoying your hols.

Kieke - Fantastic news about the cancellation.  Lucky you could leave work at short notice.  Maybe you might get a quick surgery date as your pre-op is so quick.  Well done on surviving the juice weekender!

Oscar -      Hope you have a great day!

Sfg29 - I had a great time although the weather went downhill the day after I got there. Ate lots of chocs!    I didn't eat any waffles even though they are everywhere.  Think I'll have them on my return visit. 

Kazzee - Exciting seeing two heartbeats!   Take it easy though and give in to the cravings.  You've been good for soo long at least have something that you enjoy now.

Jenni - Hope M get themselves sorted and give you a definitive date once and for all.  This just needs to come to an end.

Dora and Sah - Welcome!

Hope everyone else is ok and I apologise for missing anyone out!

AFM - Had a great time in Brussells visiting my friend.  We spent Sunday in Bruges which was great and the day that we had the best weather.Will 
Will touch base tomorrow, x


----------



## jenni01

" Happy Birthday to you.....happy birthday to you...happy birthday dear Oscar...happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuu!!"     
Fantastic news about the house as well!!!...xxx

SFG::: Oh hun poor you!!...I must admit I don't know how the others do it either!! 
"M" just said there's some new launch of something or other but tbh I just can't be arsxd with them now but the sooner it's done then I will feel better!

Kieke::: Sorry about the results at the hospital but at least your embies will have a safe home when they're put back.....and it's really not that long to wait hun.....look how quick the times flying now! 

Andade::: I'm glad you had a nice time with your friend!!....it's good to just have a good old belly laugh! 

Massive hello to all 
So the draft excluder is now know as "Rocky's" sex toy!!.....I think he's in love cos he drags it everywhere!
I got 5 hours sleep last night!!
He only had one panic attack in the night which is great for his age!
But I'm trying to get used to his willy......I don't like it! 

Anyway have a good day everyone!!


----------



## Kieke

Oscar - excellent news on the sale of your house!  
And happy Birthday! Are you doing anything nice today?  

kazzzee - yes I've won some time already so it might all be done before the end of September which means I can FET at the end of October.
Just have to sit the wait out.
Pre-op is already tomorrow so it might all go a lot quicker.

sfg - yeah to the exercise! You will soon get back into it.
It's been ages since I had a bacon and 'stroop' pancake - my parents are coming next week and I might ask my mum to bring some stroop!  

andade - yes the weekly calls seemed to have done the trick. Fingers crossed it will work again.
Glad to hear you've had a nice time in Bruges. The weather on the continent is a lot better.

jenni - this month is going so quick, I'm sure the next couple of weeks will fly by as well.
And I think it's a good thing I'm having a proper 'clean out'.  
Rocky sounds like a handful! Hope his sexdrive will settle down


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Happy birthday Oscar!!!!!! Have a lovely lovely day!!! So glad your house has sold too!! 

I've been signed off another 2 weeks ladies. I went back to do some light cardio at the gym yesterday.. Don't tell me off... I took it very easy and only one machine got the better of me. Didn't do any weights it was just light cardio. I felt so much better just for Doing a bit of cardio!!

Excellent sfg with the exercise... Honestly it becomes addictive- I love that feel good feeling after working out!! Keep it up!!! Never heard of frog tape before!

Kieke- glad things are moving forward!! My new hair is ok - not washed it since I've had it done so will know more when I get my hands on it! 

Andade-we had cornflake tart as a school pudding along with chocolate crunch with pink custard...  A shop back home sells school puddings it's amazin... Might be a regional thing! 

Hi to everyone...

A big scab fell out of my belly button the other night and my other scabs on my wounds have come off too. Although one is looking quite sore. My leg is playing up a bit too. But anyway I'm getting there. I did a naughty thing as was bored yesterday and went to the shop and gorged on chocolate! Didn't even feel any better for it
So won't be doing that again!  My decorating has stopped since Sunday. However I'm painting the rest of the skirting boards today. I'm buying a paint shield to do the door frames! Hopefully this will help! Then we pick the carpets!!! Can't wait!

Jenni- I'm still laughing at your dogs willy. You do make me laugh! He is so cute and love the pics you send me xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladies......using the term loosely!! 

Kieke::: I also hope his sex drive subsides but alas it seems unlikely! 
You sound positive about your surgery......keep that up hun like I said the time will fly 

Filthy::: You is one crazy "B"!!....you just cant sit still can you??!!!....but I bet you've still managed to avoid the ironing!! 

Cloudy::: Hope you are well hun and good luck today with your work medical and of course tomorrow with the meeting 
Hope you're feeling a bit better hun 

Huge hug's n loves to all  
I've had NO sleep....well maybe 2 hrs but that's it!! 
Rocky was a disruptive little shxt last night and wouldn't stop crying.....of course DH slept through all this and I can now see for sure the future when we have a child! 
Anywho....I eventually thought sod it and just got up and was mopping the kitchen floor at 1am this morning......then proceeded to slip on the floor but grabbed the unit but then nearly stood on Rocky as he's so small 
Eventually I made it to the living room with a well needed coffee and just looked at the devil with angels eyes and shook my head....
Rockys response......Yes...hump his sex toy 

Have a good day all.....lots of love from a sleepy me!


----------



## Kieke

Where is everybody?? It's quiet on here...

Fifty - as long as you take it easy I can't see harm in some light exercise.
How long before you are fully recovered and what is the next step for you?

jenni - well it didn't take long for me to loose the positive vibes...

Just had the pre-op (what a waste of time dare I say) and was given the date for my op: 9th November!!!
That's in 12 weeks time!  
I'm so not happy. The nurse took pity on my tears and phoned the day surgery unit to see if anything could be done. Apparently they are 'very busy' but they put my name down for the cancellation list.
Not very hopeful about it though since I won't be the only one waiting and can't imagine many people cancelling.
So I'm back in limbo and need to make up my mind about having it done privately.

Serum in Athens is closed in August and therefor very busy in September.
There's a clinic in Wales that offers it for a very reasonable price but I don't have anybody to come with me (it's a 5 hour journey anyway so a bit far).
I might look at your clinic again Fifty.

I just feel the clock ticking very loudly and can't see myself having my FET during the Christmas period.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kieke- my clinic will literally have it done in a weeks time!!! I fully recommend them!! I know it's extra money but your mind will be at rest! 

Xx


----------



## Kieke

I was just looking at their website again but they are rather expensive... I believe they charge over £3K en there is a clinic nearby (in Elland/Halifax) that does it for £2,300. It would even be done by the guy who heads up the fertility department in Halifax (where we have our treatment). Need to talk to my DH. It means no last minute holiday and no adapted shower for my DH... Or less money left for further treatment if needed.
xx


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me interrupting your conversation, but I could do with some advice. 

My husband who is 9 years older than me, has said he is too old to keep trying for children and therefore we will only be having 1 more attempt at IVF. As this is my last go, I am feeling petrified about starting again knowing if this doesn't work I may never have children. I am due to start down regulating at the end of October, but I haven't really started my healthy eating, cutting out drinking or have started to take Metformin tablets which I have recently been prescribed. I am considering leaving IVF until the new year in order to get really fit and healthy, but I will be 38 in April and I'm concerned that my egg quality will be decreasing even further if I leave it any longer! 

Kieke - I think I remember you from the April/May cycle thread. I'm also thinking of getting immune testing as I suffer from endometriosis and Psoriasis, although my clinic have said they will give me intripalids and Steroids which would help with any possible immune issues. It's just so expensive to get done though!

At this stage I'm just really not sure what to do so any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for listening.

Jomo xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kieke- I would ring them and get a quote. Just to make sure! 

Jomo- hello!!! Get on coq10 supplement for egg quality 600mg as well as vit d, royal jelly, high dose fish oils etc. there is a list in the supplement section which can advise you on egg quality. 

This is just a quick response...sorry I'm sure the girls will be along too to give advice! Xx


----------



## Kieke

Hi Jomo! Yes I remember you as well  

I'm sorry to hear you are in the situation of knowing this will be your final attempt.
I don't think that a couple of months will matter egg quality wise. Regarding the healthy eating/not drinking - personally I think you have plenty of time to get your body ready if you are starting DR in 2 months time. I'm hoping to have FET end of October/beginning of November and haven't cut alcohol out as yet...
However, If you don't feel ready now I would wait. What is the advice on the Metformin, how long do you need to take that for?

Is your clinic giving you intripalids and steroids as a precaution? 
I was lucky to be referred for basic immune testing by my GP. Worth asking for it.
xx


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Fiftyshades, Thanks for your response. I have just started taking loads of different supplements after seeing Melanie Brown the fertility nutritionist. My main concern is that I won't have been on them for the recommended 90 days by the time I start down regulating. It will only be 66 days and I know it takes 90 days to change the quality of your eggs. This IVF business is so hard xx


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks for your response Kieke. I'm going to phone my clinic and see what their advice is with regards to how long I need to be on Metformin for before I start IVF.

My clinic have said that it doesn't harm giving steroids or Intripalids as a precaution but part of me would like to know if I def have issues. I have had the basic immunes done by my Doctor and all were clear. Do you think you will pay and get the next lot of immunes tested? It just seems very expensive but I guess if it works then it is worth it xx


----------



## oscar13

Hi ladies! Thank you for all the lovely birthday wishes (((())))

Jenni, I remember the puppy days well although we were really lucky and ours slept through the night straight away! We put him in a large puppy crate over night with a blanket over it and never heard a peep out of him. Really hope Rocky settles down soon (although his stories make me giggle so may be not settle down too much!). Wish bl**dy M would hurry up so you can finally get some closure xxx

Fifty, don't you go doing too much!!! (())

Cloudy, how has it gone? Thinking of you xxx

Kieke, sorry to hear they are thinking of making you wait that long.....so frustrating! Maybe it is worth biting the bullet and going private? xxxxx

Jomo, I was 38 for my successful cycle. I took all the supplements that Fifty has just recommended to you. I also had steroids and intralipids as a precaution but my level 1 immunes came back OK......so as you can imagine I am a big advocate of just giving it a go!! I would also try to give yourself the full 3 months on the supplemements etc. Good Luck xxxxx

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## Kieke

Jomo - the plan is to have further testing done if our FET is unsuccessful...
It's a lot of money but we will only cycle once more because of financial reasons. 
How about delaying DR by only 1 month? That gives you the full 90 days to prepare if that's your main concern.

My issue is that I don't want to be in the middle of treatment during Christmas or in January when I will be turning 40 so we might end up delaying things till February (unless I decide to have the hysteroscopy/polypectomy done privately).
Decisions, decisions


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks for the advice Oscar and Happy Birthday to you  

Kieke - I can't delay DR by a month as my clinic have a shut down in Nov/Dec. As it happens I have just spoken to the clinic and they said as long as it's 90 or over in total between now and egg collection then I should be fine. Let's hope you get a BFP from your little frostie and then you wont have to go down the route of making further decision around tests x


----------



## mrschef04

Hi everyone, joining the board after my first failed IVF cycle.  AF arrived four days before my OTD.  Just waiting so I can test OTD properly on Sunday and schedule my follow up appointment.  Any advice on what I should bring up for my follow up appointment would be great.


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Jenni - Hope you're ok after your slip up.  Think this is a warning to not do housework in the middle of the night no matter how much you can't sleep!  
Frisky Rocky just makes me laugh.

Fifty - we never had anything like that at school. Think I  need to try it but not now as I'm still trying to drop pounds before treatment.  Glad you got back to exercise but very gently as your insides are still healing and you don't want to cause any damage.  Sometimes chocolate just doesn't help does it?

Kieke - Sorry about the proposed date for surgery but as you found with the hysto, cancellations do arise.  Got my fingers crossed for you. You could set yourself a deadline which you're willing to wait until and then if no joy go private as you can sort it in one week.

Oscar - Hope you were treated like a queen and indulged in cake! 

Jovi - Welcome and I can see the other ladies are helping you.  There are a couple of ladies who are pregnant at 40. What's the metformin for and how long do you have to take it?

Mrschef -  Welcome!  Sorry about your bfn.  Hopefully one of the other ladies can help with your list as I'm doing my first cycle.

Cloudy - Hope you're well.

Everyone else take care and hope you're having a good day, x


----------



## sfg29

Hi Limbolanders old and new, hope everyone is well?

Jenni - agree with Andade that your slip up is definitely a warning you shouldn't be doing housework at such ridiculous time in the morning!  I also think Rocky needs to attend doggy Sex Addict Anonymous!    

Kieke - so sorry to hear about the proposed date of your op, it's utterly shxt that it's 12 weeks away.  My heart goes out to you and I am seriously considering driving you to Wales to have the op done privately!  Have you considered other clinics abroad apart from Serum?  FC you get a cancellation date sooner  

Fifty - take easy hun, the healing process takes longer than you think so try not to over do it.  I agree too much chocolate can be a bad thing but sometimes, good chocolate is too hard to resist    Happy carpet picking!

Andade - glad to hear you had a lovely time in Bruges with your friend, my cousin visited there and Antwerp after meeting me in Amsterdam and her pictures were lovely so I think Bruges is potentially on our list of places to visit.

Oscar - hope you had a lovely day yesterday?

Jomo & Mrschef - welcome!

Jomo - like Kieke said, I think you still have time to get your body ready and definitely take the supplements Fifty recommended.  With regards to immunes testing, worth asking your GP to do the basic level Kieke and perhaps considering using a clinic abroad for further testing as they can come up cheaper than UK clinics and you could also double it up as a weekend away with DH?  I have recently had my endo tested for NK cells at Coventry Hospital, which cost £360 because I think my 2x BFNs is due to implantation failure.  My result showed I have higher than normal NK cells - not sure how much higher though as I'm having my consultation next Tuesday to discuss the results.  Might be worth considering if you think you might have similar issues/

Mrschef - so sorry to hear about your BFN   Perhaps you could ask your clinic what they would do differently on the second cycle and would they recommend further testings like immunes?

Cloudy, Kazzeee, Mogg, Ustoget, Step and everybody else I've missed, hope you all are ok?

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Oh dear god I must look about 80!!....if this carries on I'll never be able to pull off the older Mummy look! 
Kieke::: Oh hunny I'm sorry you lost some of your positivity 
Hey it's totally understandable....you've gone through so much and you just want your embies back where they belong...
It's so horrible that IVF boils down to money.....it adds more pressure and doubt...but only you know your financial situation and can truly decide what's best for you.. 

Oscar::: How's thing's progressing with the sale of your house?.....did they put an offer in? 

Andade::: Hey hun I hope all is well with you...xx

SFG::::   
Love it....sex addicts anon!! 

Cloudy::: Good luck today as I know you have your work meeting 

Filthy::: You should do an exercise and diet book !! 

I'm not being lazy but "Hello" to everyone else  

So just to clear things up!!....the reason I was mopping the floor yesterday at 1am (2.30 today!) is because " Rocky" is rather hit and miss on his puppy pads!!
After using copious amounts of kitchen roll yesterday I even thought about putting a sanitary towel on him! 
I measured him this morning/night!!....to his shoulders he's the height of my coffee mug!!
Thanks for the suggestion Oscar about the cage.....we actually did that with "B" but I just thought that he'd be OK in the kitchen cos we have a baby gate up!!
Plus it's quite dark in there......he's not done to bad really I suppose!!...Zzzzzzz

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kieke

Welcome to the group mrschef13 - I remember your name from the July/August thread.
Sorry to hear you are finding yourself in Limbo! I found the thread about 'Follow up questions and Hints/Tips for next cycle' of great help:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261901.0

sfg - bless you, driving me to Wales - now that would be a road trip and a half! 
My DH is funny about me having it done abroad. For some reason he seems to think that because it's cheaper its also shabby. And to be honest I think that after having it done I might need some TLC and he won't be able to come with me (not practical with his disability).

jenni - if only it wasn't all so expensive...
You have your hands full by the sounds of it! I might need some tips on puppy training. We are seriously considering getting one...

So after a restless night I've more or less decided to have it done privately! I booked a consultation for next week Tuesday and it's actually with the same consultant I'm under at the clinic! 
So at least he will be up to date with my notes etc.
I phoned the NHS hospital this morning but did not feel confident that a cancellation will come up...

Had an argument with my sister last night, she 'forgot' that our treatment isn't out in the open and mentioned it to my brother and his gf. I deliberately did not tell them because they are expecting and I did not want it to be ackward with them feeling guilty towards me etc.
But hey ho, there are worse things in life. 

We are going out for posh lunch this afternoon! They always treat us to a summer lunch and all is paid for. We have been drooling over the menu for ages, can't decide weather to have stake or lobster...
We will be having lots of bubbles and espresso Martini's!   
Took a taxi in to work to make the most of it lol

Hope everyone has a nice weekend! xx


----------



## andade

Afternoon fellow Limbos! 

Sfg29 - I went to Bruges on a day trip years ago and I think I knew what it looked like.  I didn't remember any of it when I  went over the weekend!  I want to visit Antwerp next time, as I'm planning to visit my friend more often.

Jenni - Im sure you'll be a glamorous yummy mummy!  I've now got visions of Rocky wearing  Always ! 

Kieke - Glad you've made a decision that's right for you.  Hope the consultation  goes well.  Sorry about your sister blabbing but hopefully it will be fine. Enjoy your posh lunch. I'd go for lobster!  

Hope everyone is having a good day and enjoying the weather, x


----------



## kazzzee

Hi girls. Did I go awol again? It always feels like there's so much I miss when I'm not here for a few days! 

Jenni Rocky sounds like a bit of a handful! 

Kieke I think private is the way forward you gave it your best shot on the NHS. But you can't be waiting til November. I'm sure your sister meant well... Maybe there was context to her telling them. She might even have been trying to protect you x 

Sfg I didn't have the endometrium checked but my NK cells are definitely high. And I'm sure there is a connection with the endo. I had my third dose of IVIG yesterday to master these NKs. And I'm on steroids for them. 

Mrschef sorry things didn't work out for you in your cycle. We're a good crowd here and we'll look after you x 

Jomo the three months is for your eggs so as long as you get near to three months prior to collection that's better than not. I'm a firm believer in doing everything you can to make sure those eggs are tip top. What you eat and drink does affect them. (But the odd chocolate bar here and there is ok!) I think the only immune tests worth doing are the expensive ones that have to be sent off to Chicago really, and your doctor won't do that. It's the reason why they are so pricy. I don't think it's fair of your OH to put that pressure on you though! If he is setting these rules what's he doing to help with the sperm! 

Fifty, if you must exercise crazy lady please don't over do it. The problem is your idea of overdoing it will be extreme I'm sure!!! You are a worry 

Oscar,Mogga and Ustoget - how's it going my fellow pregnant sisters? And where is Ustoget! She's not been on here for a while and I need to talk twins with her!!! 

I had a scan on Monday and could see the two heartbeats again. The doc told me to rest for a few days when I told her about the brown spotting. So I worked from home for two days. Then yesterday I had an scan and then IVIG again. Probably overdid it because I walked about a mile after the IVIG to get a prescription from a particular pharmacy. Then went to meet a friend (the one I'm bridesmaids for - I told her I can't go to her hen do which is abroad because if all goes well I'll have tiny babies at the time!). Then when I got home the brown spotting turned into red blood and scared the life out of me. Luckily it went away as quickly as it arrived but I didn't sleep particularly well because of it. Went to the clinic for advice this morning and they told me not to worry and that its normal especially as I'm on Clexane and they told me to come off the Clexane for a couple of days to see it that sorted it out. Today it's just been brown spotting again (sorry Tmi) but I'm fine with that. I just didn't like seeing red!!! 

Tomorrow we are off to Cornwall for a week for a holiday!!! It's going to rain the whole time but since I'm supposed to be resting that's probably a good thing as I won't feel inclined to hike for miles! 

Hope you girls are all well and that you enjoy the weekend!


----------



## cinnamon75

Hello ladies!

I'm back again  Can't seem to stay away from you guys even if I am slack at keeping in touch  glad to see all the usual suspects on here!

*Kazzzee* Blimey you must really need that break in Cornwall after the highs and lows of this week. Have a fab time! Thanks for your personal messages this week 

*MrsChef* helloooooooo!!!!! You'll love these ladies and fit in so well. You've been such an amazing member of the cycle buddies board and I'm sure these fab ladies will love you just as much 

*Kieke* I saw you mention Dutch pancakes... We have a pancake place in North Devon and the chef is Dutch. Apparently their Dutch pancakes are fantastic! Maybe I can send you some  How was your lunch yesterday? Sounds delicious!

*Jenni* you have a new puppy!?   The sanitary pad idea made me chuckle... I used to know a dog that wore nappies at night!!

*Oscar, Ustoget, MrsMoggs, Kieke, Fifty, Sfg, Jomo, Andade* Hello ladies, I hope you are all well 

AFM, Kazzzee and MrsChef already know but I got my first ever BFP on Thursday. I remember someone saying this thread can be lucky and it seems they may be right. Holds great promise for us all!! I am very scared and have struggled to come to terms with it all, but my friend yesterday had some wise words of advice that have helped. She said I can't keep trying to protect myself from pain by preparing for the worst all the time, the pain will still be just as bad either way, so I might as well try to enjoy the moment. I know the risks, especially at my age, but I need to try to be more positive for everyone else's sanity! So for now, I'm in limbo and waiting again...

Happy weekend limbolanders!


----------



## MrsRL

Hello  please can I join this thread? We recently had our first ICSI cycle which unfortunately failed and we're now kind of in limbo while looking at the next steps. We're planning to have 3 months of vitamins, exercise etc and look into changing clinics before having another go. We used our one and only NHS cycle so will now be self funding. 

I recognise some ladies in here  Kieke, MrsChef and Cinnamon - hello


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies!

Andade - I'm much more relaxed about it already. The appointment is Tuesday evening and I can even pick which operation date suits me best!
The lobster was to die for!  

kazzzee - my sister most likely didn't mean any harm but I think I was also upset that she continues to prioritise visiting all the festivals instead of coming to see me... she's having some sort if midlife crisis.
So glad to hear that you are still doing well and that they keeping a close eye on you!
Hope you have a lovely holiday.  

Wow cinnamon that is the best news!Congratulations on your BFP!   
I can totally undersand the mixed emotions but enjoy every single moment.

I've got the taste for pancakes now but after overindulging yesterday I better make myself a fresh juice!

MrsRL - sorry to hear you have to join us in limbo land!
Do you have my clinics to choose from and have you had a review meeting yet?

I had the best time yesterday and went indeed for the lobster! The girls from our London office never made it up though which was a real shame. There were big problems with the train and by 2pm they hadn't even reached Wakefield yet! 
Ended up having 2 for 1 cocktails in town with one of my colleagues who ended up asking me if I was having treatment because she noticed a pattern in my appointments and being away from the office. 

Had a pizza and all later in the evening so I feel like a pig today!  
In my drunkenness I texted my old PT and asked for a 2 weekly slots for the next couple of weeks!
can't undo that anymore haha

Fifty - I could pay you to boss me around instead! That way you might feel you are still involved with the exercise!  

Seeing the in laws later on and having a bit of a lazy around this morning.
Hope you all have a great weekend! xxx


----------



## jenni01

Ola Chickas!!! 
Cinnamon you have a little spice in you!!!    
You'll be fine hunny 
Kieke ::: Ah stuff it you had a good time!!!.... what's the harm??!!... you needed to let your hair down!! 
MrsRL:::Welcome to the nut house!!!
Filthy::: How are you little missy??...xxx

Huge hello to all!!! 

Well Rocky had his first injection today and got micro chipped!!
The vet said he was chunky but she was a fatty so it's all good!!
My new appeal date so far is 28th....so hopefully that will all be sorted!!
Today I'm thinking " What the hell"....and I'm having some wine!!!.... I may fall asleep but hey ho!!!
So lovely ladies have a good day!!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kieke- I would be happy to boss you around and I won't charge either!!! My friend only lasted 10 mins with me last time so be warned  

I tested the waters with weights today and I was fine although a little weak but no pain!!

Cinnamon- congratulations!!! Excellent news!

Jenni- you enjoy that wine...and give rocky a big kiss from me!! 

Mrsrl - hello! Sorry about your bfn. Which clinic are you looking at?

Kazzee- glad all is well! Enjoy your holiday!

Moggs, ustoget, Oscar, cloudy.... Big wave from me hope all is well.


Ooo new smoothie... My goodness this one is amazing...

Choc milk, choc whey protein, tbspn honey, tspn coconut oil, heaped tbspn peanut butter, 4-5 frozen strawberries, frozen banana.... My goodness you will thank me!!!

Xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Its all about the goodness...


----------



## MrsRL

Thank you for the welcome ladies 

Congratulations to you again Cinnamon, hope you're doing ok   

Kieke - my review meeting is not until 17th September, it was the earliest they had because the consultant is also going away. Hopefully we will get some answers. We have a few clinics we're looking at close to the Oxfordshire/Buckinghamshire area, but we haven't full decided yet. We're hoping to go to some open evenings etc. It sounds like you are had a lovely time out  Hope you're having a good weekend 

Jenni - thank you for the welcome. Hope you are having a good weekend and enjoyed the wine 

Fiftyshades - thank you for the welcome. We're looking at a few different clinics close enough to drive to (our old clinic was partly Buckinghamshire and London, so we've decided we don't want to go to London for the next cycle. We've looked at OFU, Care Northampton, Herts and Essex, but still looking around. That smoothie sounds yummy  Hope you are well 

How is everyone else, hello to you all   xx


----------



## andade

Afternoon all! 

Kazzee - Enjoy your break. You probably need the rest and to get away from the London hustle and bustle.

Cinnamon - Congratulations!  I saw it in your diary.  Hope you enjoy every minute of it.

Mrs RL - Welcome!  Sorry your treatment failed.  Hopefully, the three months will be a good break so you can be mentally and physically prepared.

Kieke - Pleased you're feeling better now you have your appointment.  Good choice on the lobster!  Exactly what I would have gone for.  Sounds like you started the weekend with a bang. How many cocktails did you have?   No wonder you need your juices 

Jenni - Hope you enjoyed your wine.   Fx M don't change the appeal date and it rules in your favour. 

AFM - postponed my treatment by one month to have a short break and lose some more weight as it's a NHS cycle and I want my BMI to be a bit under in case I put on weight with the drugs. So I'll probably be joining you October gals by the time I start stimming.

Hope everyone else is fine and enjoyed the weather yesterday. Raining here today but it's getting a bit brighter now.  
Have a good afternoon, x


----------



## andade

Morning all!

Hope everyone has a good day even though the weather is rubbish.  Meeting up with a friend but it's more like a duvet day. 

Just filling up my dosset boxes with all my vits  and supplements  and working out my exercise routine this week.  Don't fancy doing my 5k training plan in this weather, so gym and exercise classes it is!

Take care all, x


----------



## kazzzee

I was thinking there would be loads to catch up on but you've all been really quiet! I'm sitting outside a cafe near a beach while the OH goes surfing. We've managed to avoid the rain so far - picking where we spend the day depending on the weather forecast. Seems to be working so far... 

Hope you are all having a good Monday!


----------



## ustoget

Hey

Yep sorry I went completely off the raider.. So busy with classes and appointments and have had no wifi for 2 weeks as sky modem is not working!!

So just caught up and with do some short personal for what I can remember ..

Oscar- so sorry but happy belated bd. hope you had a lovely time and the house sale is going through smoothly. 

Jenni- I love jack Russell .. Hope training is going well. Out work puppy is still peeling and crapping all over the place .. She is so naughty and gets away with murder coz she's so cute

Kieke- glad u have made a decision to pay privately .. I think u need to lee going while you head is in it x

Kazzee- I'm here.. Talk twins as much as u like !!

Fifty- glad your heating now 

Cinnamon- yay bfp.. Amazing, baby number 7 now .. 

Sorry to All newbies that are struggling :-(

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## Kieke

jenni - 28th as in this Friday? I will keep my fingers crossed for you, it's about bloody time M takes responsibility!  
How is Rocky doing? Anymore midnight mopping events?

Fifty - I might take you up on your offer!
Had a good session after work yesterday - got changed in the office toilets and was at it 15 mins after I left work.
Have to say I enjoy somebody telling me what to do and to push me (exercise wise that is!).  
I'm sure you will have mentioned it before but what choc milk do you use for your smoothies? I'm dying to try your last creation out!

MrsRL - 17th September will be here before you know it. It gives you some time to let it all sink in and to look at the questions you want to ask them.

andade - I'm fully recovered! I'll soon be on the wagon again.  
Good thinking regarding delaying treatment by a month. I'm actually surprised that nobody ever told me I should loose weight - not even when we had our NHS funded cycle.
My BMI is bang on 30... I should be ashamed, all that exercise and juicing should bring it down.... But I have 2 full months so surely it's manageable to drop some weight!
I asked my DH to hide the scales because I was going bonkers (weighing every day).

kazzzee - it has been a bit quiet... no news good news? Everybody must be enjoying the summer!
Hope you have a lovely time!  

ustoget - no wifi?? How on earth did you survive!
Much more relaxed now we've decided on paying for it.

Well not much news from me, seeing the consultant regarding the private hysto tonight. Don't feel I really need to see him (another £200...) since he is the one who referred me in the first place!  
But standard procedures are hard to change.

My parents are coming on Friday and my mum just emailed me to say that the car will be loaded. I asked them not to bring too many treats because the more there is the more I eat! Just keeping my fingers crossed for some decent weather.

Hope you are all doing well! x


----------



## MrsRL

Andade - thank you for the welcome  I'm hoping the same and hope to be physically and mentally prepared to go again after the three months. Hope you manage to lose the weight you want to  What do you plan to do to lose the weight exercise wise? I want to do some exercise as the main exercise I do is walking but want to get a bit fitter. I might have to get some boxes for all the supplements me and dh are planning to take now! What vitamins and supplements do you have? 

Kazzzee - how are you? Are you on holiday at the moment? If so, hope you're having a lovely time 

Ustoget - hello and hope you are well  no wifi? Hope you survived without it 

Kieke - thank you, I'm sure it will be here soon. I have started thinking of questions  Good luck with your appointment if you haven't had it, if you have, I hope it went well  I hope you can have the hysto privately and move forward with things. I know what you mean with treats, I got a lot when we got the bfn but now I'm sick of them. I've actually gone off chocolate I think   I keep giving the food away now lol. We need to eat it and get rid of it to start on our healthy eating plan! Not that we have been unhealthy, well maybe for the week after bfn!

Hello to everyone else  Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## sfg29

Hola Chicas!

Hope everyone is well?

Had a lovely weekend of catching up with friends, eating lots of Thai food on Friday night for a friend's bday, had afternoon tea on Sat with ex work colleagues and then one of my best friend came down to Newcastle with her 2 girls and we had a lovely brunch on Sunday.  So all in all, I was a pig!    

Well I had my phone consult this evening regarding my uNK results and Dr Quenby said there is nothing serious to worry about as I am only 2.35% higher than normal (5%).  She recommended 20mg Prednisolone, which Gennet is also prescribing on my FET protocol and I asked about Intralipids and she thinks I don't need it as it's for those who have higher raised uNK cells.  I feel relieved now and looking forward to my Sept AF when I can finally start tx!

Jenni - it's only, like 5 bloomin weeks to Oct!  Hope you, Brian and Mr hump-a-lot Rocky are well?  xxx

Kazzeee - hope you, OH and twinnies are having a lovely holiday?  As mentioned above, I'm hoping the steroids and the clexane should do the trick - FC 3rd time lucky for me 

Kieke - your work lunch sounded amazing and so jealous you had the lobster!  Yum!  You made me laugh when you admitted you drunk dial your PT lol, most people drunk dial exes!  Hope your consultation went well today and bet you can't wait for Friday - if you need a helping hand to you get through the treats from your mum, make sure I am on top of that list!    

Ustoget - no wifi is like removing my right arm in my books, can't believe you went without for so long.  Hope you and the twinnies are ok?  

Andade - good luck with your 5k training and gym classes you nutter!  I'm still recovering from my evil circuit class last week!  I'm booked in for Metafit tomorrow and circuit on Friday    The things we do to shift the weight...

Fifty - hope you are still taking it easy at the gym?  Going to try your smoothie recipe tomorrow as need to do a shop first to get the peanut butter and the choc milk - just popped the banana in the freezer ready for tomorrow.

Cinnamon - massive congratulations hun     

MrsRL - welcome and sorry about your bfn    I was in the same boat as you last year when our 1 and only NHS cycle failed.  Unfortunately we can't afford to cycle in the UK so we're cycling in Prague.  We had our NHS treatment with Care Northampton and I would not recommend them.  Maybe they treat private patients differently but we felt we were just a number to them and they weren't really interested in trying a different protocol (I was on LP) or offer to investigate further into why we had poor fertilisation result.  Obviously you and your DH should attend the open evening and make your mind up yourself but I think there is far more better clinics out there for your money.  I think it's great you are using the 3 months to get fit and healthy and taking supplements definitely help improve quality of eggs and sperm - Fifty listed some a couple of pages back if you look.

Cloudy, Oscar, Moggs and all the other ladies I have missed, hello and hugs to you all.

Xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Hi stg29  thank you for the welcome. That's good that you got some answers with your phone consult and that it's not too much to worry about  thank you for your feedback about Care Northampton, it's not really top of our list anyway, as we would probably be between them and the MK one and we have had experience of going between 2 at our current one, which we didn't really like. We may still attend the open evening, but not sure we would to there. Do you know of any other clinics in the area with a good reputation? Thanks for that about vitamins, I will look back after posting this  We have been taking supplements previously but not all the ones many people have, just had conception ones. We now want to give it the best chances of working so doing all we can during the next 3 months.

Hello to everyone else  Hope you are well xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello ladies,

Sfg- I'm in the same boat as you and been miss piggy!!! I made peanut butter cookies yesterday, the previous day made apple and black grape crumble and a banana cake.... Oink oink! I had a mega gym session this morning as do leg day with my friend on a Wednesday. Cannot believe how unfit I feel with just a few weeks out!!!!!!! I'm ashamed of myself ... More so on the diet front!!! I'm so glad you are trying my smoothie!! I like mine thick.. This can literally be like a McDonald's milkshake. Don't measure too much with the honey etc ... A big squeeze of the bottle will do! it's my dh fave at the mo he's having one everyday!!! You're weekend sounds amazing. Glad you have enjoyed yourself! That's interesting about the steroids... I usually have 10mg of steroids on tx.... With intraplids too...I may ask about this. Not going to do the test though. Dh is now sick of testing!! Meta fit is a very hard class! I drip with sweat! Only good thing is it's not that long a class! So been taking it easy-ish.....

Mrsrl- I've just got a load of supplements off myprotein.com. I'm actually surprised by some of the supplements they do and really good prices! I've just bought a green powder supplement with 22 super foods in it for a bargain price and been having that mixed with water as soon as i get up. It has wheatgrass and spirulina in it plus many more and it's a tropical flavour! 

Kieke- any choc milk is fine... I usually buy (sorry jenni) from 'm' either moo choc milk or their own choc milk. Apparently athletes drink just choc milk after training to aid recovery!! And never go on bmi... That scale is just not a good aid to go by. look at bodybuilders who can have high bmi when there isn't an ounce of fat on them!! I hate that the nhs use this scale!!!! When I had my nhs go I had to go by bmi and lose 7 stone! Private clinics have never been bothered! Enjoy time with the folks! It's carnival weekend here this weekend. Me and dh are going to a reggae/dancehall concert... I'm so excited!!!

Ustoget- I would go insane with no wifi!! I'm glad all is well!

Jenni- roll on the 28th!! Hope all goes well my little cherub! Big kissed to rocky... And Brian too! 

Andade- the weather is pants isn't it. I'm not a fan of training outdoors! I think I need another pill box for all my supplements at the moment! 

Kazzee- hope your enjoying your break! 

Cloudy, moggs, Oscar and anyone I've missed... Hope all Is well!

Afm- got one more week off work! House is upside down! Only a few bits need doing before carpets go down but I'm lacking motivation at the moment! I just can't be bothered with it! How ever today I'm going to force myself to do the finishing touches in the small bedroom! 

Hope it's not grey and miserable where you are.. As it is for me! Xx




/links


----------



## Kieke

MrsRL - I have just had a cappuccino as a treat! Not even a proper one, one of those sachets. Been off the caffeine for months but needed a bit of a boost.
It's not difficult to eat balanced and healthy, it's just hard not to get obsessed because you don't want to do anything 'wrong' in case it might jeopardise the outcome of treatment.
But I think a little bit of what you fancy won't harm. That's probably why I'm not shifting any weight!  

sfg - sounds like you've had a brill weekend! 
A new Thai place opened here in town, it's 'streetfood' style, reasonably priced and bring your own drink! My DH isn't keen on spicy food and I'm yet to convince him to come with me..
Excellent news regarding the test results! Bet you are relieved.  
I'll report back what treats my mum brought me.... I'm expecting a couple of cases of Prosecco... oops! 

Fifty - I'm a big fan of myprotein.com! Just thought I can substitute the choc milk with almond milk and a teaspoon of raw cocoa powder. I had a moment last week and ordered 2kg by mistake!  
I was hoping to visit the carnival but I'm not sure if my parents fancy it...
And the sun is making a amall appearance over here  

Hello Ustoget, Jenni, Andade, kazzzee, Cloudy, Moggs, Step, Cinnamon and Oscar (did I forget anybody?) hope you are all well - big hugs  

So I went for this private consultation last night... I'm sure I told you all that it's the same guy who is also heading up the fertility unit where we have treatment - and actually the one who did the referral in the fist place (they accommodate both NHS and private patients). Anyhow, he was super nice but told me he doesn't like it when people come to see him privately... he started by writing a big cross on my file saying he wasn't going to charge me for the consultation (£190)! Besides that he wrote an email to his secretary at the fertility clinic there and then with me on copy asking her to get my notes and hysto report so he can look at them when he's back in the clinic on Thursday. He also asked her to look at brining my operation forward! He could not believe I was told I have to wait till November! So all in all very positive but there is no guarantee. I mean he wont have many dealings with waiting time etc but on the other hand he is rather high up within the local NHS system so when he makes a request it might be dealt with promptly...
Expecting to hear something this week. But looking again at dates (yes sorry slightly obsessed) it would only speed things up if I have it done in September because if it's October I still can't start treatment till after my next period (this is true isn't it, that you have to have one period after the procedure?) which will be end October/early November and the clinic in Manchester closes for 3 weeks over Christmas so can't have the transfer. So all is still up in the air... But will give them some time to see if they can sort something out on the NHS.
When I left he told me he didn't want to see me there again and if there was any problem I need to phone him! Very nice of him but he's super busy (works at 4 NHS hospitals and 3 private establishments) so prob hard to get hold off...

xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kieke- I love prosecco! I would try that with the smoothie...I try anything and sometimes they either really work or they really don't!! I've tried it with almond milk, coconut milk, choc coconut milk... They have been good so far! Kieke that made me laugh about the raw cocoa powder... You will be using it for everything... 

I'm pleased you had a positive experience with your consultation! Wish they were all like that!! Xx


----------



## Kieke

Fifty and you other lovely ladies, you won't believe this.... just got the call and I'm booked in for Wednesday 16th September PM!      Never been so thrilled in my life! Especially not over an operation lol
Now what to do with the 2.5K 'saving'


----------



## sfg29

Fantastic news Kieke!!!! 

Being a boring accountant, i would save the money for a rainy day but in the same breath I will treat myself to something shiny like jewellery.

Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

That's excellent news Kieke!!

I would probably have a blow out and then save the rest! Xx


----------



## MrsRL

Morning 

Fifty shades - thank you for the link, I will take a look  good to hear the prices are reasonable. I hope you manage to get the motivation to sort your house  It was miserable here yesterday too!

Kieke - SO happy for you that your op has been brought forward to September  that is great! It sounds like it was definitely worth going to see your consultant about it    As for the money, I might buy a couple of bits but would probably be boring and save most of it  I definitely agree with you as well over diets, I really believe a little bit of what you fancy does you good  

Hello to everyone else  not much to report from me, apart from I have woken up feeling like I'm coming down with a cold  A lot of my colleagues at work have one so it wouldn't surprise me and I guess I have been a bit run down since the bfn....great! 

Hope you all have lovely days xx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Morning All, 

Kieke - Brilliant news about your appointment and op being brought forward!! That's like less than 3 weeks away    
Ooooooh what would I do with the £2.5k - I'd like to say i'd go out and spend it on lots of new things but like SFG I am also a boring accountant (with a twist as I also manage an enterprise centre as well as other things which would bore the   out of you but it's all within a football club setting but we are the charitable arm of the FC if that made any sense at all) but at the moment I'd help replenish some of my savings for the £3.5k it cost for the operation(s) on my pooch and also buy myself and DH something new just to make us feel better.

Cinnamon - Congratulations on your BFP    

Welcome MrsRL - I'm so sorry to see that you have reached a place where you feel you need to join us in Limboland but we are a good group of girls and believe me once you're in you won't ever leave!! I hope you don't come down with a cold, nice warm drinks and a lovely relaxing time may help? 

Jenni - Good Luck for your meeting at 'M' tomorrow, I'm sure you are prepared and ready to give them what for!! Go kick some 'M'  
Glad Rocky is doing ok, I hope you are managing to sleep a few more hours each night now??

Fifty - I will have to have a look at myprotein.com - my DH makes all sorts of concoctions but he puts farrrr too much ice in them for my liking so they are too cold on my teeth, I'd love them if the consistency was like a Mcdonalds milkshake, I'd eat it with a spoon!!  

Kazzee & Moggs - I hope you are having lovely holidays!! Please please tell me you are relaxing and taking it easy?!? Moggs, I saw you pics on Instagram and your bump is coming along nicely!! 

Nothing much to report for me.... I've booked a couple of days off to extend the bank holiday weekend but DH is away on a golf trip so I've planned to do a little shopping but literally nothing else. 

A massive   to anyone I've missed, I hope everyone is well!  

xx


----------



## Kieke

sfg, Fifty & Step - the money came out of the 'treatment' fund so it will stay in there!  
Saying that, we are going to get a quote to have our bathroom redone, we want the bath taken out and a large shower putting in. My DH can't have a batch and it's really difficult for him to step into the bath as well.
He can also don't stand for that long so we will have one those wall chairs fitted. It would make such a big difference for him so equally as important as treatment.

MrsRL - hope you manage to fight off the cold! I had a pretty nasty one a couple of weeks ago. 

Step - OMG I didn't realize the operation on your pooch was 3.5K! No change of getting it coverred by the insurance?

Jenni - good luck for tomorrow! Kick M's butt!  

Well we've had an eventfull morning... DH was twisting, turning, huffing and puffing all night complaining about chest pain! I didn't think it would be serious but at 6 we decided to have it checked out... arrived at A&E at 6.45 and were seen straight away.
They did an ECG, chest X-ray and bloodtest which were all fine but we had to do a specific bloodtest which only can be done 12 hours after the pain started to rule out that it was heart related. Since the pain started last night at 10 we had to wait till 10. It's hospital procedure to admit you if you have to need treatment for longer than 4 hours so my DH was admitted on a ward! 
Everyone was proper nice but all that waiting was draining... luckily he got the all clear and I got some hopital ice cream! It's severe indigestion which he never have had before.
So had to book the day off today and since I'm off tomorrow that means my weekend has officially started! 
DH is taking a nap (bless him) and I'm doing some tidying up before I make a much needed trip to the bottle bin.

Wishing you all a great weekend, fingers crossed the weather will be kind to us  
xx


----------



## Step_by_Step

OMG Kieke I have just written the longest post and then lost it all!! 

I’ll try to remember everything but I’m guessing you will get a condensed version now.... 

We had a separate shower cubicle put in when we had our bathroom done a few years ago, it’s amazing. Both DH and I never have a bath (unless we are poorly and having a steam bath) but we decided to have both a bath and separate shower cubicle as if we are ever lucky enough for a baby to be brought into our lives we would like a bath for them. From your point of you and for the needs of you DH it sounds like a perfect idea. I appreciate it was from your ‘treatment’ fund but you were going to spend it on private treatment that you are no longer needing because of Dr. Super-Consultant-Make-One-Phone-Call-And-Everything-Magically-Happens-Via-The-NHS-And-Now-Booked-In-For-3-Weeks-Time. Why not at least see the costs for the shower which would make your DH much more comfortable and it sounds like the wall chair would help immensely.

Yes £3.5k for the dogs treatment, £1.2k for his 1st operation, overnight stay and doggy ambulance and then £2.3k for his second operation, xrays and overnight stay at the specialist. On top of that we did have the last minute flights which were £650 plus some medication and other bits but we used the unspent holiday spending money to cover those costs. 

We are getting no where in relation to his insurance, there's been a few letters sent back and forth and a few telephone arguments but I do not think they are going to budge.  

It sounds like you have had a very eventful morning, I’m glad it wasn’t your DH’s heart and he’s now at home resting. I think you should be having an afternoon snooze never mind tidying up!! 

xx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Aloha! 

Hope everyone is well! I'm trying to catch up with everyone, but it may take a while as I've been awol for a bit. 

Kieke - Yay to getting your date moved forward and for not having to pay for it! Thats awesome news!  Not long to go now at all!

Step_by_Step - Thats so frustrating that they aren't budging at all! Thats so unfair!!

sfg29 - Glad to hear you got goods news from your biopsy - Sounds like all systems go for your treatment now 

Jenni - Fingers crossed for your appeal tomorrow, and worst case scenario, I've got a box of matches you can borrow!  Rocky sounds utterly adorable  

AFM, I had my laproscopy a week ago Monday now and I've been trying to keep positive since then and focus on feeling normal again. Going private for it was great and my experience in a private hospital was definitely different. It was more like being in a hotel! My consultant seems really happy with with my op, he found a polyp in my uterus which he's sent off for testing, found a mild hydosalpinx on my right tube which he left untreated (should I be worried about this? Its something I'm going to mention in my follow up), no sign of any adhesions or endo which he thought he could see on my scans. He said my ovaries were twice the size that ovaries usually are due to PCO, but has drilled them and he's discovered why my left ovary is in such an odd position, turns out the ovary that supplies it is much shorter than it normally is in the average woman, but he's twisted it into a better position for egg collection. Sooo, if there are no problems with the polyp then I'm all good to go for our first cycle in October. We've even paid for our sperm now, just need to get around to collecting it and delivering it to the clinic. 

Back to work (at least from home) for me next week, booo! I like being a lazy sod xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi,

Whatgraciedid-  I had a lap a few weeks ago to have my tube separated from my uterus as I've had hydros. Is there a reason he didn't unblock the tube? Did he say anything else about the state of the tube? Mine was coiled round and fat and swollen in places with evidence of a past infection (hydro). My clinics think this is the reason for my multiple bfns on tx. Hydros are better out. Many women with damaged tubes have them taken out as better success rates with Ivf. However if you do have a hydro on tx they can drain
It but the toxic fluid is not good.

Kieke- I'm so glad everything is ok with dh! Get yourself to
The carnival and get some jerk chicken, rice n peas xxx

Step by step- freeze smoothies and then defrost for that effect... But I just put more frozen fruit in! Yummmm 


Xxx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Fifty - I'm surprised he didn't take it out too, as that was what I was expecting to happen from everything I've read on here. He just said that it looks like a past infection but that it didn't swell up when the dye passed through and didn't leak either. I don't know if he's not touched it because its 'mild' but I don't know what that means either   This was just part of the quick chat I had with him before I was discharged from the hospital and confirmed again in a letter, I have a follow up on the 10th so I'll have to question him further on it then.


----------



## mogg77

Honey I'm hoooo-ooome!! Hello all, actually got back from hols yesterday but was straight into work today like an idiot so worn myself out already!! Ustoget like you I have been virtually internet free for two weeks, had a few withdrawal pangs but it was probably good for me to not be checking emails etc!
Had lush holiday, burnt my bump and now it looks like an Easter egg, went swimming every day in the sea and even took bump body boarding- carefully! So nice to catch up properly with sisters  

I've had a bit of a catch up but soooo many pages bit overwhelming! 
Kieke woohoo that's just brilliant, what a stroke of luck to get such a helpful doc! Sorting the bathroom sounds a great idea, and then bank the rest for the future- you never know, you mightn't even need it!

Jenni best of luck tomorrow, whup their a**es! Hope you're not nervous , keep your head held high and remember you're in the right!

Welcome back what gracydid, another contender for October cycling, we're going to need to get fireworks or something to start the month off! How many limbolanders is that now?? 

Step by step enjoy your chilled weekend and shopping! Sounds similar to my plans 

MrsRL sorry about your bfn and welcome to limbolanders, you'll get lots of lovely support, and don't blame you on the treats, I hit the wine and ice cream for a week or three after my bfn!

Oh dear running out of brain power! Loads of love to sfg, fifty, cloudy, kazzeee, Oscar et al!    

- Hope you're all well   xxxxx


----------



## sfg29

Morning and Happy Friday everyone!

Just quickly jumping on to wish our Jenni the best of luck today with 'M'. Be strong and give them hell     

Will catch up with everyone tonight.

Have a good day peeps xxx


----------



## oscar13

Oh how I have missed you all!!!!

Sorry for my absence........things got very tricky with my move to the point on friday I thought we may be homeless, but FC all good now and we have finally exchanged contracts.

Very quick one for now - Jenni wishing you loads of luck today against the dreadful "M". Really hope you finally get what you deserve ((((((()))))) xx

To everyone else I am sending loads of love.....have a lot of posts I need to read back through to see what has been going on. Just to say -

Mogg lovely to have you home, hope you had a fab time!!

Kieke, excellent news on your appointment ((()))

Cinnamon, wonderful news on your BFP!!!! Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Oh I forgot to say congratulations cinnamon! We'll have a limbolanders football team soon at this rate! Xx


----------



## jenni01

"The Wanderer Returns!" 
Hello Loves 

Kieke:: I hope your hubby is feeling better hun that must have been scary!!.....on a plus Yay! on the op news and even better you're saving some cash!! 

Moggs::: Welcome back.....but naughty you for getting straight back into work!.....I did giggle when you said you've burnt your bump!!
I wonder if Mini Moggs was singing "Club Tropicana!".... 

Huge hello to everyone     

OK....I had the meeting yesterday and although you don't all know what "M" are like ....SFG does....so I'll just say it went as well as it could..
But like all of you I thought there would be a conclusion but "OH Frickin NO!!".....he now wants to go away and make his decision 
So more waiting and no idea of a time scale 
I held it together and only got upset once but I did manage to get some points across that I didn't feel I did the first time...
So girls I really have no clue!

Rocky's fine!!....he's getting big!...well he's taller than my coffee mug now!
He's managing the back steps without having a panic attack now into the garden where he is peeing and poohing!!
His pooh is smaller than the cats!!.....who new pooh could be cute!!....
Today he let me sleep till 5.30 and even better the kitchen was clean!!....Hoorah!! 
But the question you all want to no is the sex.....he's a nympho!!.....seriously he's bringing new moves into his humping!!
Oh and his little balls are coming through!!.....and he has a freckle on his willy!!

It's just dawned on me that some of you may have been having breakfast whilst reading that!!
Oooops sorry 

Have a good day all


----------



## andade

Morning all! 
MrsRL - Im taking pregnacare, royal jelly,  bee propolis, primrose oil, co-enzyme, l-arginine, acai and metformin.  DH is taking Fertilisan after I read reviews about it. I was going to change as well but had already started pregnacare.
I'm doung a 5k training plan and exercise classes. I'm over 30 BMI and I started to lose weight earlier in the year but had a bout  of illness from Feb to Easter and then my myo to remove fibroids in May and put the weight back on.  Hence me doing everything to drop over two stone. Weighed on Monday and list 6 lbs in less than a week just changing my eating, so was pleased. 

Sfg29 - Pleased that your results for NK cells were good and that you can start tx after Sept AF. Unlike ,out if you, I'm not fit and trim so having to focus and be determined to drop the weight.  When I was losing the weight earlier in the year, I was going to self -fund but my BMI was within limits but I wanted to be fitter. But now I'm NHS, I have to be 30 BMI. 

Fifty - I love the contrast between the sweet treats you've been making and your smoothies and gym routine!   Wow! 7 stone weight loss is impressive.   
I feel like I  definitely need to be successful with the weight loss.  What did you do to shift it?
I tried to do my 5k training on Weds but it really started to chuck it down. I was meant to do 1 in walking and 4 min's jogging but ended up jogging non-stop around the park and all the way home as I was soaking and didn't want to fall sick. So short session but I tried.
Hope you enjoy carnival and the reggae concert. Behave! 

Kieke - Youve only gone and done it! Congratulations on the swift consultation to surgery date.    I  think we all need a Dr Wonder pants at our hospitals!  He sounds fantastic and you must be over the moon.
Regarding the bath, have you asked Social services? They will often adapt the bathroom for you. Especially if DH can't work as a result of his disability and gets DLA.  My mum has a bath chair which lowers into the bath and the specially adapted chairs and rails all provided by the council.  Worth looking into if it saves you some money that can stay in your treatment fund. Hope DH is feeling better.

Step by Step - Hope you enjoy your extended weekend and that the insurance company play ball and that you can recoup some of your costs.

What Gracie Did - Hope you're recovering well from your lap and taking it easy, as we sometimes dont realise how much our body has been through.  

Mogg - Welcome back!  
Glad you had a nice holiday. Ouch about burning the bump.  Why did you go back to work straight away? Crazy lady   Hope you're resting today and not suffering jet lag. 

Oscar - Glad everything has worked out with the move and contracts are exchanged.

Jenni - Hope M don't keep you waiting for ages, you're already in Limboland and don't need another! 
I think you need to write a book about Rocky's sexual  escapades.   Bringing new moves in - cheeky pup.  

AfM - Had a busy week catching  up with friends,  meals out and a spa afternoon/eve on Weds which was great and got my hair done yesterday.  New look for a new chapter.  
Will be baking today for my brothers Bday tomorrow and thinking of popping to the carnival on Monday.
Got an interview next week, so need to prep for that and the second half is the following Monday. 
So all go! 


Hope everyone else is fine. Cloudy and Kazzee hope you're ok.  Sorry if I forgot anyone but it was a mega post and lots of catching up.


----------



## mogg77

Helloooo...hellloooo....bit echoey in here!! Hope its because you're all enjoying our traditional rainy bank hol!
Andade that was indeed an epic post- well done!  and very well done on losing half a stone in a week!!  amazing! 
Jenni the meeting ( apart from m's annoying 'making you sweat game playing '!)sounds like it went really well, we always come from these important stuff like this feeling we haven't made our point, so it has to be a positive you were able to go back to it and get your argument across better, fingers crossed it goes your way now an the buggers don't make you wait too long.
I love hearing about your little sex maniac, I spose he's like the equivalent of a teenage boy who's just discovered what his bits do! Will you have his balls off? I had to with mine after he , um, left a deposit all up his sisters back   yuk! although he had also started to get in scraps...
Oscar sounds a nightmare with the house! Thank god its all sorted now, not what you need in your condition!
On my phone so just a short one, I'm camping at a little festival with a bunch of girls, saw some bands last night, was super nervous tho of someone banging into the bump so stood right at the back with hands over it! 
Love to everyone else enjoy rest of your day xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Hi all. What a wonderful bank holiday Monday!!! So much rain! 

I'm back from Cornwall now  Resting as much as I can to make up for the gallivanting and in preparation for going back to work tomorrow  Had a lovely break, did really well with the weather. And on Saturday we had a scan done in Truro and saw both babies wriggling! I'm now nine weeks and 2 days. My OH is convinced I'm showing now. I was sure it's just bloating, but apparently with twins you show earlier. Either I'm showing or I'm just getting fat! I do keep eating as it's the best way to keep the nausea at bay! 

Not long until October now for all you girls cycling soon!!! I can't wait for some more of you to join me, Cinnamon, Ustoget, Moggs and Oscar! 

Andade - I lost weight using weightwatchers online about 7 years ago, that worked really well for me. These days when I want to loose weight I try and cut out carbs - at the moment all I want to eat is carbs!!!! Perfect weather for carnival... Not! Good luck with the interview! 

Kieke - amazing news about your consultant helping you jump the queue  What a nice man! Hope OH is feeling better after the trip to the hospital. That must have been scary!!!

Jenni - your little Rocky sounds like he needs his own YouTube channel. What a rascal! I'm really hoping M makes the right decision and does so soon! They have messed you around long enough!!! 

Mogg - sounds like you had a fab holiday! It was sunny in Cornwall but certainly not sunny enough to burn my little bump! I don't know how you had the energy to body board, at the moment I'm exhausted all the time!

Whatgracydid - I'm sure he did the right things in the surgery - sometimes they will avoid doing some things because it's safer to leave them be. For example with me they didn't want to operate as it could affect my ovarian reserve. I expect they had similar reasons not to do anything that wasn't completely necessary. I'm sure you'll be in good shape for Octiber! 

Fifty - how are you feeling now after your op? Recovering well?

Step - good point there about having a bath and shower. That's one expensive vet's bill!!! I know you have to do what you can, but crumbs!!! 

Hi to everyone else, and welcome to our group mrsRL.


----------



## Dotty80

Hi all,

Just wanted to say hello. I had my BFN this week, and am still struggling to deal with it.
Am hoping I'll be allowed to try again as an egg sharer, but  am even more scared about it this time as I can only afford one more go. It seems quite final.

Does anyone know how many bleeds you have to have before DR again? Is it 3 including the one straight after the BFN (or before OTD in my case)? I know I was told but it seems so long ago!

I'm not very good at keeping up with these threads, but always here in the background even if I'm rubbish at posting!

Xx


----------



## mogg77

Kazzeee it does honestly get better in second tri, not straightaway but I feel fairly normal at the minute , just a bit cumbersome! 
Did you have a private scan in Cornwall ? 
Dotty welcome, and sorry about your bfn. Was that your first go? ( forgive me if you posted before and I forgot!) you say you only have funds for one more, where is your clinic and have you considered abroad? I got my bfp from a clinic in Prague, was £3000 incl flights and accommodation give or take, might be worth considering?


----------



## Dotty80

I did consider abroad. But being single I'm more limited to where I can have treatment, and don't think Prague allow it. 

I'd also like to be able to trace the donor should the child want to in the future, so that again seems to limit some countries. 

I just seem to have one hurdle after another in my life. And am worried about putting so much hope on my 2nd, and probably last, cycle.

Xx


----------



## andade

Hi Limbolanders!  

Mogg - Welcome back!  Thanks for the congrats.  I was very pleased, just need to sustain the weight loss. Think you need a hump on board t-shirt in neon writing for the festival!  

Kazzee- Glad you had a lovely break. Boo to work tomorrow 
I did WW before but I m doing Harcombe as I did it earlier in the year before surgery and it was quite successful.  I end up eating less carbs as well and eat healthier.  Drinking lots of water as meant to avoid sugar,  so lots of things are eliminated. Well see how I progress.
Gave up on carnival today. I got home this morning from my brothers Bday party and the weather didn't entice me to leave my house. 

Dotty - Welcome to th thread and sorry that you find yourself here. I'm sure one of the other ladies can help you with your queries.
Fx, you have success second time around.  The ladies on this thread offer great support so hopefully you won't feel alone.
Has a busy couple of days, making a cake for my brother and preparing food. I've only had 3.5 hours sleep!🙈

Hope everyone else is ok and having a great weekend, x


----------



## sfg29

Evening Y'all!

Kazzeee & Mogg - welcome back!  

Kazzeee - that pasty looked amazing the other day, bet it went down a treat    Glad you and OH had a lovely time away and the weather was kind to you.  Must of been amazing seeing the twinnies wriggling about.  FC your nausea will get better but eating what you like to keep it at bay sounds like fun to me  

Mogg - sounds like you had a lush holiday.  Can't believe you burnt your bump or went body boarding - you're so brave!  Hope you have a easy week at work this week.

WhatGracieDid - glad to hear your lap went well and another Oct cycle buddy!  Hope work goes well for you this week and take it easy when bending and lifting things, it takes a while to feel 'normal' again.

Step - do you need an assistant?  What's the mat pay and salary like?    Your job sounds so much more glamourous than mine - like Jenni, I work for terrible 'M' supermarket    Can't believe your insurance hasn't paid out yet, do you think they will and what are the reasons for not paying?  

Andade - yes epic post and your weekend sounds exhausting!  Good luck with the interview this week, I'm sure you'll knock them dead!

Oscar - sorry you've had a right ol' mare with the house move but glad everything is sorted now.  You certainly don't need the added stress in your condition.

Jenni - OMG I'm so frustrated for you! Bloody M!     I'm so proud you've held it together as I now how hard it is to get your points across in these situations especially when you have all these feelings and emotions in you - when I had my grievance meeting, I instantly cried when my Op Director asked me how I was!  Rocky sounds like he's becoming a man - bless his ickle balls and freckled dinky  

Dotty - welcome hun and sorry about your BFN   My clinic recommends 2x natural AFs before starting tx again so yes 3 if you include your BFN.

Big hello and love to everyone else I've missed - Cloudy hope you are ok hun?

AFM, had quite an eventful week last week - DH's 87yr old grandmother was taken into hospital last Tuesday due to kidney failure and internal bleeding.  Felt really down and upset as she's such a lovely lady - very typical Italian matriarch, so loving and open and always trying to feed you because everybody needs to eat!  The doctors said there is nothing they can do for her so she was released back home last Thursday to basically live her last days.  We're trying to see her as much as we can but it's so hard not knowing how long she's got.

Managed to do something fun on Saturday when we took my nephew to Thomas Land at Drayton Manor - his little face was such a picture when he saw Thomas, bless him.

AF is late again this month so I need all you ladies to do the AF dance for me so that I can start planning my tx next month!  Emailed Gennet & Fertility2U regarding my drugs so hopefully they should be here next week - Jenni, unfortunately I didn't have the gift of the gab and my GP refused to write me a prescription for the drugs on my protocol  

Xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Moggs::: OH dear god woman why would you tell me about the dogs "deposit!" 
Erm in answer to your question!....I think DH wants him to have the bow chicky wow wow with his sisters Mini Jack "Poppy"....
His nephew breeds those husky dogs so it is going from one extreme to another!!

Andade::: When is your interview hun?

SFG::: Jesus hun I'm sorry that you've gone through all of that! 
I hope that "Grandma" is comfortable and that you are all managing to have to smiles with her as well as saying all that you need to say 
Thanks for understanding about "M"....all I'll do is this 

Dotty::: So sorry about your recent loss.....xxx 

Cloudy.....Filthy.....Ustoget....WGD......Oscar.....Step.....Kazzee......everyone!!.... 

Not much going on here girls tbh....
But it does actually feel good to be saying we're doing tx next month!!...instead of in 18mnths....that's how long we have been delayed. 
The daily crazy of " Rocky" continues!!!......he's finding his voice!!....but he clearly knows I'm the Mamma and doesn't back chat or back woof me!!
He's having his last injection this Saturday so he can go for walks then!!
I have visions of crazed owners knocking at the door saying " Your dog got my dog pregnant!" 

So love bugs I hope you are all safe and well....


----------



## Kieke

Hello ladies!
Well it's back to normal today... even though it was a long weekend it's gone super quick.  

Step - 'Dr. Super-Consultant-Make-One-Phone-Call-And-Everything-Magically-Happens-Via-The-NHS-And-Now-Booked-In-For-3-Weeks-Time' - love it!   About time I've got a bit of luck with all this waiting.
The shower would make such a massive difference for my DH so I think we need to get some quotes in. We have been talking about it for years. There is no space for both a bath and shower so our baby needs his own little mini bath
I had no idea that veterinary care is so expensive... I really hope you manage to get some back from the insurance but you don't sound hopeful.
DH is 'back to normal', thank god it wasn't serious.

WhatGracieDid - glad you have had the lap, another step closer! 
How are you feeling? At least it's a short week this week.

Fifty - how was the carnival? I could not persuade my parents to go so will have to leave it till next year.
How are you feeling? Is this your last week off?
And how on earth did I miss you mentioning you lost a whooping 7 stone?! That is super amazing! Did you do it by exercise and changing your diet?

Mogg - you remind me of a Duracell rabbit! Always on the go  
Glad you had a nice holiday, so jealous of your sea swimming - my last sea dip was 2 years ago.
Yes I'm so please about it all - the doctor who is doing it also did my scratch twice so it's not another new face.
It would feel like winning the jackpot (twice!) if we don't need to deep into our treatment fund - the things we could do.

oscar - yeah to the exchanged contracts! I bet you are relieved.
Do you have to do a lot of work on the new house? Hope you are settling in nicely.

jenni - M does test your patience! How annoying that you have to wait again! 
I'm glad you feel more positive about getting some points across, it must be so frustrating for you. 
Hang in there, something positive will come from it.
How is Playboy Rocky doing? Bet you can't wait to show him off and take him for walks.

andade - well done on the weight loss, that's a lot for one week! I seriously need to get my act together but feel I have a bit of time left...
Remind me, when are you looking to start treatment? Are you waiting for the weight to shift or do you have a 'deadline'?
Yes I'm still a bit in shock about the magic wand of dr Wonder Pants! 
We have had social services come in a couple of years ago - 4 years ago I think so that's how long it's been on our wish list. We came quit far in the process, the made the plans etc. But all of the sudden it was all cancelled because according to their means testing I was earning too much money! 
And let me tell you, I'm on a very average (I would even say low..) wage so it was a bit of a shock - you would also think they test first instead of drawing plans but hey ho.
When is your interview? And I take it you went to the Notting hill carnival?

kazzzee - 9 weeks already?? Where did the time go? So glad both babies are doing well.

Welcome Dotty - sorry to hear about your BFN - it's such a set back and very emotional indeed. 
I think every clinic has different policies about starting again - I only had to have 1 bleed after the one that came straight after our BFN (so 2 in total) but I have to say the time went really quick. Are you having a review meeting and will you be staying with the same clinic?

sfg - oh no, such sad news about your DH's grandmother... 
I'm doing the AF dance for you!      
Mine started today as well so I'm sure it will work.

So I had my parents to entertain for the weekend. It was really nice to see them, especially my mum. She's been very involved with everything but kept saying how nice it was to hug me. We had lots of hugs so I can keep some in reserve! They brought me 4 boxes of wine and a kg of goats cheese! But I have given myself a deadline of no more drinking and (extra) healthy eating as from next weekend (have a bit party on the 12th to attend).
Drank and ate way too much this weekend and didn't go to park run so now have not run for over 3 weeks so next Saturday will be tough. I will be having another PT training straight after work and have another on Thursday. That will be the last of the PT sessions because it's expensive but the guy is also rather annoying! I trained with him for over a year a couple of years ago but he got worse... I know this might work for some people but it doesn't do the trick for me... he has this very positive approach and there are 'high five's' after each exercise, team hugs and constants 'well done superstar, rockstar' comments. He also texts a couple times a day AND tags me in loads of stuff on **. 
I was supposed to train with him next week as well but am cancelling it. 

I haven't told work about the date for my procedure yet (they know it's in the pipeline) but I think they expect me to take it as holiday but I'm taking it as sick leave. I will take holidays for when we have the actual transfer but feel that this comes under sick leave. Do you ladies think that (assuming all goes well) I should be able to go back to work 2 days after? As in only 1 recovery day after the hysto? 
Also, with my DH not driving I'm planning on taking a taxi to the hospital on my own but not sure what to do with picking up, obviously he will come and pick me up but not sure if I shall have him keep the taxi waiting whilst he pops in and collects me so to say. Or do partners normally come and sit with you when you are back on the ward? Bare in mind that it is NHS...

As you can see work hasn't picked up as yet so plenty of me time in the office.  
Love to you all xxx


----------



## kazzzee

I don't want to worry you - but no doubt will. I've been in my local hospital since midnight last night with very heavy bleeding and abdominal pain and it looks like they are keeping me in tonight too. They scanned this morning and the babies are still there but it's a subchorionic hematoma - in fact there is more than one.  Hopefully it will fix itself. It came out of the blue, even the spotting had stopped so I thought it was getting better. They are looking after me well though so that's good. Scary stuff. The IVF roller coaster never stops! Hope all is well with you guys.


----------



## mogg77

Oh kazzeee you poor thing, hope you are feeling ok! I'll be thinking of you and fingers crossed all will be well and it resolves itself, glad they are taking care of you. There are a few ladies on our pregnancy thread suffering with this on and off, very worrying but they are doing ok and babies all fine xxx


----------



## oscar13

Oh Kazzzee, bless you!!! Stay strong my lovely, you are in good hands and as Mogg says I have seen a lot of women have this and they are all now past the 24wk mark so PMA all the way. From here on in I want you to get plenty of rest ((((())))). Keep us posted and I will have everything crossed. Are you on things like clexane and Aspirin? The clinic may consider taking you off these if you are bleeding!

Andade, wow you had a busy week! Glad you enjoyed yourself. When is the interview? 

Mogg, hope you had a lovely time at the festival and Bump remained bump free? x

Dotty, welcome and so sorry to hear of your BFP ...we can all empathise with how you feel xxx

SFG, sorry to hear about DHs grandmother! I'm also joining in the AF dance for you xxx

My dear Jenni, how I love ready about naughty Rocky! Bet you can't wait to take him out for his first walk. Any news from the hated "M"?

Kieke, glad you had a lovely time with your parents at the weekend! Mine give the best hugs, nothing better when I am feeling down. I'm afraid I haven't had a hysto so can't really offer advice.......hopefully one of the others will be along soon to help xx

How are all our other limbo lovelies Cloudy, Ustoget and fifty, long time no hear.....hope you are all doing well?

So exciting that September has arrived.......only a month to go until quite a few of you will be cycling together! Can't wait to celebrate with you.

Sorry for all those that I have missed....our numbers have risen again xxxx


----------



## sfg29

Oh Kazzeee you poor thing, must of been a right fright for you.  FC everything will sort itself help and keep us posted.  Sending you lots of love &  s X

Kieke - lovely to hear you've had a wonderful with your parents - I love their presents for you, well apart from the goat cheese as I loathe the stuff!  With the regards to the your hysto it's hard to say how many days off you'll need to recover, perhaps you could ask Dr Wonder pants?  I'm sure your DH will be allowed to sit with you when you're back in the ward - I made my DH wait for me when I had my lap 2 yrs ago and he stayed on the ward for a couple of hrs afterwards as it took ages for the anaesthetics to stop making me sick!

Xxx


----------



## andade

Hi ladies! 

Kazzee - So sorry to hear that you're in hospital and having a bit of a scare.  I'm pleased that the hospital is looking after you. I'm praying for you and the bubbas and that you'll be released soon ad it will become a distant nightmare. You have the Limbolanders behind you, x  

Sfg29 - Thanks forvtge good luck wishes.  Sorry to hear about DH's gran. 
Boo to your GP!  Doing my AF dance for you
'Everybody's doing the AF dance now,
C'Mon limbos, fo the AF dance now...'   

Jenni -  The interview is on Friday. 
You're nearly there as next month is just around the corner and hopefully the 'M' business will be finalised by then as well.
I think you're gonna need a strong leash when Rocky starts going for walkies. 

Kieke - Epic poster as well! 
I'm meant to start treatment next month, so I need to drop the weight. I don't want to delay it amy more than a month as treatment has to start by my next birthday yo ensure my NHS go. Also,  in case I have to have FET it will take me to Feb. 
I'm surprised at social services. It's always worth appealing.  Used to have to fill in so many forms for my mum. They will try to get away with not providing anything if they can.
Didn't go carnival in the end. Went to bed after 7 am on Monday morning , had 3.5 hrs sleep and it was chucking it down.  Do not enough to entice me from lounging in bed after a long night. 
Your parents are fab (love goats cheese) and your PT sounds OTT!

Oscar - I need t calm down now!   The interview is in Friday.
When are you moving? 

AFM - First time in years that I haven't had to return to work, so got up early! 
I had a good reason,  as I went to a beauty event  launching a campaign about promoting body confidence in women/fashion. Some realky intersting eomen on the panel. Then went to get my stupid phone sorted out and had to leave it to get repaired and bought a replacement phone,  then I had a lovely brunch at a great cafe and then went to visit my friend.  Didn't get home til this evening but the busyness stopped me feeling weird/ sad about work.
Got a funeral tomorrow, so need to get my clothes ready.

Hope everyone is well,  x


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee::: OH No such a worry for you 
I hope that you and the babies are OK 
Try to stay strong   

SFG::: Sorry hun I forgot to put your AF dance on yesterday! 
        
"Come on AF get a wriggle on!!"

Just a quickie soz will catch up later


----------



## kazzzee

Tell you what girls. I was so glad to have you when I read your comments last night (when I woke in the middle of the night because one of the girls on this ward was crying out in pain, poor thing). It just made me feel better to know people are looking out for me. It was good to have some sleep last night as I had absolutely none the night before. Even worse for OH who had to try and sleep in a chair. But I can't complain, I'm being really well looked after. I'm still bleeding and cramping but not as badly as before. There've been some pretty terrifying moments when I looked in the toilet and saw all sorts of stuff - like a massive blood clot that I was convinced was the sack and embryo but the doctor was able to reassure me. It explains why my tummy was so huge - more than just babies in there! I hope that things are getting better. I'm sure that this is going to be a tough pregnancy I just hope that I can get through all these hurdles! 

Kieke re your other half coming to the ward after your procedure they don't tend to let partners on the ward after day surgery. So it might be best to wait till they say you can go home and then get him there in the cab to collect you. But not before you are discharged because the cab could have a long watt other wise. 

Any sigh of AF yet SFG??


----------



## andade

Morning Kazzee! 

So glad to hear that you're being really well looked after and  that you managed to get some rest.  Hospitals can be really noisy! I can't imagine how you must have felt going to the loo. 
As you say , this is a hurdle and one you will overcome. You've already overcome the big one already and you can jump this one.
Thinking of you and OH (hope his back isn't too sore).


----------



## oscar13

Morning Kazzzee, even when we are posting we are thinking of you! We all spend so much time and effort concentrating on trying to find a way to get pregnant that it never occurs to us just how much worry there is after and I found it comes as a bit of a shock. You are a tough cookie to have survived IVF and your littles beans will have inherited that from you so have faith in them (((())))

Morning Andade and Jenni xx


----------



## oscar13

oooops that meant to say even when we are not posting......


----------



## sfg29

Morning peeps! 

AF is still not here, getting mild cramps so maybe it'll be here soon.  I'm now 5 days late. Not going to read much into it, I just want to start planning my tx next month!

Oh bless you Kazzeee, what a nightmare - I would of gone into a massive panic if I saw a blood clot!  I'm glad the bubbas are fine and you are being well looked after    

Andade - hope the funeral goes ok today xxx

Jenni & Oscar - sending you hugs  

Xxx


----------



## andade

Just realised that I forgot to say morning to everyone else when I posted this morning.  
Morning all and hope you have a good day. 
Fellow early risers, Oscar , Jenni and Sfg29 a big morning!  
Thanks Sfg29,  it's my friends mum.  Technically my brothers friend but we've known him and his family since I was little. 
Hope AF makes an appearance.


----------



## Kieke

Wow, kazzzee that's one heck of a scare! I'm glad you are in good hands and less worried than last night.  
I will be  thinking of you (as always) and know you can take this all on the chin, you have come so far!  
Thanks for the heads up, will double check if I can get discharged without my chaperone (last time when my DH was in hospital they were super fussy!)

oscar - it will be a busy October indeed! 

sfg - yes they left with an empty car  
I think I'll see how it goes, I'm having it done on a Wednesday so whether I'm back at work on Friday or on the Monday doesn't make much difference.
And I will check beforehand if they allow partners on the ward.
I'm doing another dance for you       

andade - it might be worth it to check again with social services - it's been a good while since they looked at our situation but I'm pretty sure you are also not allowed to have any savings.
We don't have any savings as such but we do have our treatment fund  
I've just texted my PT to say tomorrow will be our last session. I was ready to slap him yesterday! 
Did you purchase the Harcombe book or can you find all the info online? I might give it a go. It's clear that I need some structure and following a plan might benefit me. Ideally I need to loose a stone before we start again which should be easily achievable.
Sounds like you've had a busy day yesterday! Sorry to hear you have to attend a funeral, hope it's not going to be to sad. 

I can get used to working 4 days a week, Wednesday already - yeah!
It's so cold today - some of my colleagues have their heathers on under their desk!  
Much love to all xx


----------



## mogg77

Evening ladies, kazzeee thinking of you hope all is well, and you're home on bed rest xxx

Jenni I can't believe you didn't like my story, didn't you find it endearing  ??
I'm really jealous of rocky, I want a mini dog to keep my staffie company,, he'd love it , our receptionist keeps teasing me with photos of her new chihuahua pup Bane, he's completely gorgeous! 
Boom Chaka wow wow made me laugh  I'll have to use that one myself!

Andade hope it was a nice funeral today( as it can be)  and they got a good send off xx

Kieke a kilo of goats cheese sounds good to me- I ate a ton in Portugal , yummy. I used to work in Eru cheese factory in Holland- it wasn't nice cheese tho unfortunately it was all processed spreadable rubbish!

Sfg              There that should definitely do it! 

I had a nice thing happen today, I tattoo a registrar and a few months back I mentioned the fact I wanted Mr mogg named as father on birth cert- she confirmed that I would need a court judgement unfortunately. But today she came in specially ( we're miles out of the centre) with a printout of research she'd done for me, and said when I register birth to ask for her personally and it should be ok! Aren't some people lovely! Also I just realised I have done my last full week and am now on four days a week- happy days!
Lots of love to everyone else, Oscar ,ustoget, cloudy, cinnamon , Gracie, dotty and anyone I've missed xxx


----------



## jenni01

Goooood Morning 
Moggs::: How lovely of the lady to do that for you!!.....it gives you hope when people are like that 
I bet you feel so relieved that Mini Mogg will be able to have his wonderful Daddy's name!
Yes the "deposit" did freak me out a bit! 
I think getting a little friend for your Staffy would be good!.....plus you still have time for training it before the baby comes!!

SFG::::: Hope your AF's here!!  

Huge hello to all 
I have cystitis 
I don't know how cos it's definitely not from Bow chicky wow wow!!!....(just for Moggs!) 
So I have antibiotics and hope that it will clear it up..
Dr signed me off for 4 more weeks!!!....but he's said that I have depression!!...."No shxt Sherlock!!"
I've got pill's but not going to take them for obvious reasons!
Rocky had his second shower of his life this morning....he loves them!!....we paly with the water and he gets so soggy he looks like a drowned rat!
Anyway:::
I hope everyone is well.....


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Kieke - They don't have to know about your treatment fund! 
I have the books on Kindle, so they are easy for me to refer to when I need to check something.  There's lots of info online as well though. You can definitely lose a stone on it quite easily.
Funeral was good and my friends mum got a good send off, as there are loadsof children and grand children and Caribbean funerals are usually quite big and full on. Get home after 9PM!  
You're nearly there KI eke,  just one day left and then you have the weekend. 

Mogg - The funeral was nice and we attended.  It finished in a banqueting suite!
That's so nice about the registrar. We constantly hear all the negative stories about community but there are so many good deeds out there that we don't hear about.
Hooray to a four day week! 

Jenni -  Boo to the cystitis! 
Has the doctor offered you anything else besides meds for the depression?  I know what it's like when  work and all the other things in life get on top of you. Luckily some time off, really understanding GP and support helped me through. 
Hope you feel better soon. Treatments around the corner.   

Kazzee -  Hope you're improving,  x 

AFM - Got to prep for interview and find something to wear.  Meeting up with my friend later.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a good day, x


----------



## Kieke

mogg - I remember Eru cheese now you mention it... not proper chees indeed, yuk!
Stories like yours do restore my faith in humanity, what a lovely thing to do.
Hurray to the 4 days! 

jenni - poo to the cystitis, hope the antibiotics kick in soon.
I hope that the thought of your treatment starting soon will keep you going! I have not had to deal with depression myself but my DH suffers. Hang in there, good things are about to happen!

andade - I googled it yesterday and did find lots of information.
I ordered the 'main' book on eBay for a couple of pounds. I'm very used to my juices and smoothies but have to put them on hold whilst in fase 1.
We are away the weekend of the 12th (my besties 40th bday party) and will be staying in a hotel for 2 nights. Than I'm having the op on the 16th so will start the weekend after when everything else is out of the way. That should give me at least 6 weeks to follow it. It doesn't sound extreme so I'm sure you can do fase 2 whilst DR, what do you think?
Caribbean funerals can strangely be 'nice' - there is always lots of food afterwards! I was surprised to see relatives burying the coffin themselves but my DH told me it's a black thing.
Glad she got a good send off.
Oh and I will keep quiet about our secret fund! 
Good luck with the interview prepping.

Fifty - almost fully recovered?

kazzzee - are your home yet or still in hospital?

Hope all you other ladies are doing well xx


----------



## andade

Kieke,  you should be able to do it during DR as it's just realky about eating healthily and there's no portion control or anything.  Phase 1 is the strictest but its only 5 days although you can extend it if you want.  To be fair once you cut sugar and have less carbs you should see results quite quickly.  I like it because I hate following eating plans and it helps me to be healthy even when not following it strictly. 
There was food, drink and even music! I ate food but stuck to water all day.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello ladies,

Sorry for my lack of personals. First day back at work today and I'm shattered. 

I've inly just got in from being out of the house from 730am this morning. Not back at work til Monday now   easy does it!

Kieke- yes fully recovered! Reggae concert was ammmmazzzing we had such a good time and it went on for hours although we didn't go to the carnival in the end. I'm not one for rain and parks! Another wash out!

Hope everyone is doing ok and will catch up properly over the weekend! Carpet hunting tomorrow! All the painting is done!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy days! 

Much love xx


----------



## kazzzee

They let me go home at 4.30 yesterday. I had a scan at ARGC today. They are still doing ok, and the bleeding has finally stopped although I am scared of tempting fate by saying that! You girls who are pregnant, can you help me with something. I don't know if I feel this because it's normal or because of the stuff that's been going on in my uterus, but especially in the evenings I'm really uncomfortable- it feels like a lot of pressure, like my stomach is pushing out and I tend to walk around bent over or holding my tummy. Is that normal? I just don't know what is normal in pregnancy... Nearly 10 weeks but it is twins so I guess I'm bigger than normal for 10 weeks - Ustoget? 

Oh Jenni how horrible for you! Have you taken anything for the cystitis, I used to get it a lot and usually took those sachets from Boots. I actually haven't had it since my kidney operation in 2009 though! But I don't suggest you have a kidney operation! Re the depression, what about upping your vitamin D? I've heard that can be related to depression and obviously it's a natural thing to take so if it makes you feel a bit better then that's good. You've had such a rough few months you really don't need all this stress!

Fifty first day back is always worse (I mean 1st, not 51st, although I expect 51st day is pretty bad too!) 

Andade good luck for the interview. 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## andade

Fifty -  Back to work after an op is always tiring,  especially a long day like you've had. Good thing you're not working tomorrow.

Kazzee- Really pleased you're home.  Read your diary.
Hopefully one of the others will be on to help with your questions.  
Thanks for the good wishes but it's my first external interview for a very long time,  so I'll just value the experience really.

Hope everyone else had a good day, x


----------



## kazzzee

Andade - there's a brilliant book called great answers to tough interview questions that I swear by, used it every time I had an interview


----------



## mogg77

Morning girls   
Kazzeee great to hear you're out and the three of you are well   are you signed off work to rest?will you have regular scans now to keep eye on clots? Agrc seem to have good aftercare which must be reassuring.

Jenni sorry to hear about your double whammy of cystitis and depression! You've had a lot on your plate, but the positive steps you're taking with October cycling coming, a little sex mad pup to take care of and the m meetings out of the way at least, have to be better than popping pills anyway! I second the vit D, Mr mogg suffered from depression on and off and I bought him 'better you' vit d spray, nicer than a tablet.
And sorry about the story , I'll keep the one about my friends little dog that used to give himself bjs to myself shall I    

Andade good luck on interview- I've never been for an official one but have heard the questions can be a bit mind boggling so pre arming with Kazzeees book seems a good call!

Fifty enjoy your carpet shopping today  are all your workdays that long or is it just cos you've been off??

Sfg any joy  ?

Keike yes horrid cheese , I get flashbacks when I see it in the supermarket and I got repetitive strain injury from flipping their cheese singles! 

Afm have unexpected day off due to late cancellations- rubbish for my maternity fund but good to go shopping with my mum and get some lunch.
Love to everyone else, have a great day!


----------



## andade

Afternoon guys 

Kazzee, thanks for the recommendation.  I'll have a look at that book. I'm used to being on the other side of the table. 
How you doing today? Hope you're taking it easy and not too stressed with worry. 

Mogg, thanks for the good luck wishes.  Went this morning but I have round two on Monday. How have you managed to escape interviews? 
Not sure about Jenni,  but I'm intrigued about a dog that can give himself his own be!  
Enjoy your shopping, x

AFM - Had my interview. Think I was the first due to my surname.  Think it went ok and I wasn't as nervous as I thought I  would be.  You never know what  they're thinking. Got round two on Monday, a group exercise and interview by the young people that I could potentially work with. 
Need to find something to do with my weekend. 
Hope everyone else is ok, x


----------



## kazzzee

I've got a doctors note that says i have to work from home for the next two weeks, which will take me up to 12 weeks... I've also booked an appointment to see the lady who does my acupuncture, because apparently it can help resolve SCHs. I'm doing what I can!... Hard to stay still and not carry on as normal, although I do feel pretty weak still, probably from all the blood loss, so that is at least a reminder that I'm not 100%. 

Mogg - I'll continue to have weekly scans at ARGC, so my next one is next Thursday. I actually have my first appointment with the midwife at the hospital tomorrow - just the booking appointment I think, nothing major. Do you remember what happened in your first appointment? Any tips about things I should ask about? 

Andade - Hope they loved you! I'm sure they did  Good luck for part two next week! 

Hope you are all ok girls


----------



## ustoget

im so sorry everyone..im back

kazzee I don't 100% remember re the pushing feeling but I think no. I do remember having lots of ovary pain until at least 14weeks but not like you say. your being well looked after and like moggs and Oscar say lots of women have gone through thi and are fine now.. its apparently very common to bleed with twins but I can't even imagine how scary it was. please chill out and stop buzzing around. sod work, take some more time out and sleep, meditate, have acupuncture and relax.. like my dh always say anytime he thinks im doing to much..'think of the bigger picture and the 2 little miracles' work can wait!

jenni- bless you honey  im sory life is hard at he mo. but get it all out of the way so when octiber comes your the happy, strong, positive 'make it happen' machine we all know and love xxx

Oscar and moggs- your much better than me and keeping up to day on here.. I struggle to find the time to so anything these days. glad your both well! Oscar have you moved now!

fifty- glad your all recovered, hope work wasn't to bad

everyone else- hope your all getting excited about 'october' can't wait to hear more BfP xxx



afm.. life has been hectic at the mo, dh is painting the house so im staying at my mum and dads, we are arguing because if the decorating..obviously I have high standard because of my job and he is defo not a decorator so lots of butting heads and im very hormonal at the mo so lots of crying lol. every evening seems to be filled with accupututre, anatanatal or something like that and fell like I haven't slept in weeks. Had a party last weekend which was great but took it out of me.. but that was our last night of hosting for a while so made the most of it  just want the house finished so I can move back and start relaxing again... so I now no excuse but that's why im abit awol at the mo.. plus its so hard to keep track with preggo brain lol


----------



## mogg77

Aw ustoget you sound run off your feet! I haven't even been to antenatal yet- they've run out of places in bristol!!
I'm with you about hormones- in my case I'm getting very grouchy- I found myself rolling my eyes and sighing behind a Family that were taking ages asking dumb questions in the phone shop today- I'm never normally like that it just came out! I'll get myself in trouble if I'm not careful!

Kazzeee good luck with  mw, hope you get a nice one- mine are both lovely. No tips really, but you get loads of appointments with them so plenty of time if you think of stuff to ask.
Night everyone, totally worn myself out shopping then at the end I lost the car in the multi-storey   knackered!


----------



## andade

Morning all on this rainy Saturday morning!  

Kazzee,  I'm glad that you've been signed off.  Work pales into insignificance when you think of what you've been through to get where you are and what you are still going through.  I would say take it easy and take as much time off as you need. 
Your body h's also telling you that you're not ready for the normal hustle and bustle. 
Hope the acupuncture helps, x 

Ustoget - You sound really busy. Hope the decorating is finished soon, do that you can relax at home. Party sounds like it was a good idea. A last hurrah for a while.

Mogg,  What do you mean they have run out of places in Bristol?  How can that be?
Hope you didn't spend ages looking for the car, x 

Cloudy and Jenni, hope you're doing ok. 
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## kazzzee

Well the booking appointment with the midwife was ok. It sounds like I'll get extra attention because it's twins so that's good. Extra scans sound good to me. 

I'm feeling a bit better today but not 100% yet. Hard to know how much of that is due to blood loss and how much is pregnancy.

Andade - you are completely right. I need to reassess my pirioritirs  

Mogg - do you mean you just haven't been able to go on any NCT/anti natal courses yet? My partner keeps telling me that I'm all over the place with my emotions at the moment. When I was in hospital earlier this week I watched Far from the Madding Crowd on my iPad and I was in flood at the end of it. Which isn't that abnormal for me but being on a hospital ward at the time meant I felt a bit silly! 

Ustiget yay your here  I think I will be getting similarly stressed out with decorating and stuff like that. Before I have the babies I will move up to my partners place in Suffolk but I've already told him it needs a lot of work and decorating if I'm going to live there. It's awful at the moment because it's just not a priority for him. And then I also need to get my flat ready to rent out. I'm worried we won't get everything done in time! There's also a chance we will look to move into a bigger place in Suffolk or Essex and that's bound to be another source of stress! 

Good everyone else is ok. We're all thinking of you Jenni. I'm also a bit worried about Cloudy as she wrote a very depressed post on her diary the other day. We should let her know we are thinking of her. Xx


----------



## ustoget

Hey

Thanks anadale.. Me too!! Was just there now and it's looking good! Downstairs is done so t'mo I can start cleaning and putting the kitchen and front room back to normal and then concentrate upstairs. Parents are away this week so with have the house to ourselves which is good I suppose and bosses are away at work so can take it a it easy there too. Can't wait to get it all in order and really start buying baby bits. Did I tel u all I done a spreadsheet of basic and it came to 4k !!! 

Kazzee- yeah sorry been awol. Don't worry about that kinda stuff yet, concentrate on yourself first and worry about that later. To help relieve some of your stress I have done all the research on low voc paints.. No point changing our life and then breathing in toxins every day at home. Let me know when your ready and I'll let u know details. 
Yep you'll have scans 12,16,20,24,26,30,34 and then prob 36 and midwife appointments in between 4 weekly .. Does feel good to be monitors all the time. Also I researched the consultant I wanted and requested him but had to wait longer to see him..so might be worth looking into now.


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girls 
Andade::: Good luck for tomorrow with your interview!!....I'm sure you will Wow them and get through! 
Moggs::: Are you on a mission to just freak me out!! 
You're a crazy...sick lady!!....but I loves ya! 
Did you get lots of goodies when you went shopping?

Ustoget:: That must be difficult being a designer and letting go of the reigns to let your hubby do the decorating!....but I'm sure he's aware of your eye for detail and won't mess it up through fear of severe punishment!!

SFG::: Any sign of your AF hun?....did the bananas work? 

Kazzee::: Thanks for your concern hun and your advice....I may look into the Vit D thing....but don't worry hun I'm OK and lets face it we all know what the crux of my mood is!
Hope you and the babies are doing OK!!

Cloudy::: I know that you're going through "some stuff" right now but know that we're here for you just as you are always there for us 

Filthy::: Hope you had a nice night with your Mum and you're not to hungover!!

Lot's of loves and hugs to all our other lovely ladies  

I've joined the Oct/Nov DE thread.....it's not cos I don't like being on this one but it's just as the time get's closer I feel it would be inconsiderate of me to waffle on about DE stuff...
I will still post on here and update with relevant stuff but not be OTT..

Have a good day all


----------



## sfg29

Afternoon ladies!

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely sunshine?  Sorry I've been AWOL, it's been a hectic week at work and have not been feeling too great as the witch finally came Thursday night (thanks for all the AF dance!  ) and I had really awful cramping and headaches on Friday.  

Not much happening with me, just finally excited that I get to tart treatment next month    lots to organise still - need to give Gennet a gentle nudge regarding my meds as emailed them last week about it and so far not had a response. Also need to organise a endo scratch and provisionally book hotels.  Going to leave the flights to the last minute as AF is all over the place so who knows how many days late I'm going to be at the end of the month!

Like Jenni, I've also been lurking on my clinic's thread but to be honest it's not the same as you guys here.  


Cloudy - thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs     

Jenni -   Oh hun, I'm sorry you've been feeling down in the dumps and for having cystitis, no doubt the evil M has played a part in this - the depression not the cystitis! Lol  At least you're signed off for another 4 weeks and I'm sure cheeky Rocky will lift your spirit everything he humps his teddy    With my AF being late this month, I'm pretty sure we're going to be in Czech Rep at the same time - I'm estimating we're going to have the transfer around 24th/25th Oct.  

Andade - glad to hear your friends mum had a good send off and your interview went well on Friday and good luck with round 2 tomorrow.  I actually don't mind interviews, a few years ago I was temping for 6 months and got used to going to interviews every week so kind of got used to it.  

Kazzeee - glad to hear everything is ok and you are being well looked after.  The extra check ups and scans are reassuring and I hope you take it easy for the next of couple of weeks  

Ustoget - Hope you and DH are having a lovely weekend to yourselves whilst your parents are away?  I can imagine it's been super stressful for both of you with the house move, moving in with your parents as well as decorating!  Hope you are taking it easy too  

Fifty - can't believe the crazy hours you did on your first day back at work!    Hope you had a fun time picking out the carpets and thank you for sharing your peanut butter smoothie recipe - I'm having a small cheeky glass now!  

Mogg - Aww what a lovely story about the registrar, she is a good egg.  It's really lovely to hear there are some good people out there still.  Enjoy your 4 day week, not jealous at all  

Kieke - another 4 day worker    Are you having the hysto this week?  Sorry, can't remember what date you're booked in.

Hope everyone else is ok....Oscar, Step, WGD, MrsRL, Mrschef, Jomo and anybody else I've missed off!

Xxx


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies!

Good luck today andade, hope the interview goes well!  

kazzzee - how are you feeling? Are you feeling a bit stronger?

ustoget - you sound very busy indeed! Hope the decorating is done soon so you can go home and enjoy your new refreshed home.
We still need to decorate as well! Trying to find someone who can do it for us, preferably between now and the end of next month.
You are stressing me out with your spreadsheet haha  

mogg - I had a dream last week about not being able to find my car, it was a nightmare!
Hope it didn't take you too long to reunite.

sfg - glad the AF dance worked in the end! Weirdly enough mine was a lot lighter than normal... but hey ho, not complaining.
Yes another 4 day week for me since we are away for the weekend, it's one of my besties 40th birthday so Saturday will be my last evening of indulging (within reason).
The hysto is next week Wednesday so only working on Tuesday. Not sure how I feel so might go into work on Friday...

Cloudy - so sorry to hear you are struggling, sending you lots of love and hugs!  

Fifty - good luck with your first full week back at work! 

I had a very nice weekend. Managed to do the 5k park run on Saturday, I was very slow but did not walk in between.
Had dinner at friends on Saturday evening, they made the spiciest curried goat ever!  
The sun was actually out in Yorkshire yesterday so had some friends over to enjoy the garden.

Work is picking up a bit so I might actually be busy!
A bit inconvenient for work next week since there will be 3 of us away out of 8. But not going to worry about it.
I still have 7 holidays left but want to save them for time off around FET - going to try and keep work out of the loop this time.
xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

Sorry not been around much. We have been carpet shopping and it's all been chosen and purchased. New furniture too! My mum came to stay on Saturday and is still here with my dad too! 

I've made her build the furniture as we are rubbish at it!! She's done a grand job! We are coming to the very end of our project. However a big leak brought the kitchen ceiling down which means that we now have a large hole there!! So that will be our next project... A new kitchen but that will have to wait. Carpets are being laid a week on Friday!! Happy days!

Sfg- I hoped you liked the smoothie? I had one today with frozen cherries and banana and coconut and almond milk... Think it was missing something though!

Any ideas for green smoothies?

Kieke - aw yes my first week back and I'm tired already. Well done on the run. I love curried goat! Although jerk chicken always wins with me- my dh cooks amazing dishes I would end up the size of a house if I ate his food all the time. We stick to separate eating plans normally. 

Moggs- I work 10 hour shifts as work a four day week! So my days are pretty long! That registrar is a gem x

I did my first hiit class since the op yesterday and I can't believe how unfit I felt! Me and dh just looked at each other after the first 5 mins as he hadn't been going since either.. It was tough! 

Everyone is watching the footie at the moment. So gives me chance to catch up on things! 

Anyway the clinic is Greece has advised the earliest for tx will be November following my op....

Hope everyone else is good! Big hugs x

Xxx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Morning All!

I keep popping on here and saying to myself I'll respond on the laptop rather than the iPad, and I never seem to get around to it. So here goes on the iPad, my fellow commuters will have to put up with my screams of frustration lol

Kazzzee - really glad your home now, that must have been pretty frightening  Fx no more scares like that 

Andade - really hope your second interview went well, fx for you too  

Fifty - Yay to flat pack furniture!!! I love it, I could spend days putting it all together  that's crap about the kitchen ceiling though  How long will it take to get fixed? 

AFM, I spent last week 'working from home' though my boss didn't give me any work and told everyone to leave me be so I had extra recovery time. I also saw my consultant last Thursday and it's all good In fact he was telling me to go for my cycle this month   Unfortunately, we don't have the cash available to do it until October as the lap cleared out most of the savings and I need time to withdraw from my other sources  The results from the polyps came back all clear and I got to see all the lovely pics of my ovaries and tubes (love that kind of stuff ) He also said the reason he didn't remove the hydralspinx was because it was so small that to remove it would cause more issues than its it's worth in the long run. So now we have to have all our tests for HIV etc this week as they are only valid for two months (que my paranoia for the next week that I have something.... Lol) 

Ooooo and on Thursday we get to transport the sperm to the clinic  The sperm bank and the clinic tell us to do it ourselves as otherwise it's £200 shipping costs which is crazy seeing as they are just around the corner from each other :-/ 

Apart from that I'm back at work this week and it's a shock to the system being up at 5.20 again.

Hope that everyone else is fab! 

Have a good Tuesday


----------



## andade

Morning ladies!  (Unless there are any guys lurking )

Kazzee - Glad your midwife appointment went well and I'm sure the living situation will sort itself out.  I'm sure you'll get everything done in time and you have quite a few months.  

Ustoget - Hopefully the front room and kitchen are near back to normal but I also hope that you haven't been working too hard.
Wow, babies are expensive!  Are you going to buy stuff bit by bit or cut back on some stuff?

Jenni -  You're nearly there. October is around the corner and you must be excited. Trust me, you never waffle!    But I'm sure it must be helpful talking to others who are experiencing the same type of treatment.  Don't stop posting though! 

Sfg29 -  I can bet that you're excited to start treatment, as October is just a few weeks away.  Tgere willk be quite a few of us.To be fair I wasn't nervous in the interview considering it was my first external one in 15 years. Thought I'd be much more unsettled.

Kieke - Congrats on your 5k run! Doesn't matter if you were slow,  at least you ran the whole way. I definitely couldn't manage that.  
Two weeks in a row I've had the option  of curried goat and not wanted it.  Still got some in the fridge that I was given this week, do will have to eat it do it doesn't go to waste.
Hope you're not too busy this week!

Fifty -  Can't believe you get to the end of decorating and then the kitchen ceiling comes down! 
I had a large hole on the bedroom for a while after oh nearly came through the loft! 
I love building furniture. 
Can't help on the green smoothie recipes,  as I usually see them and ignore them as I'm not that healthy I'm afraid.  

WGD - Glad you had time at home to fully recover and that you can start treatment as soon as you're ready.
Can't believe how the clinics make so much money on such an easy task. So are you going to pick up the sperm and walk it to the clinic or do you have to get a taxi? So bizarre!  

AFM - Thanks for the good wishes guys.  Thought I'd do a collective than individually. 
Had the second part of the process yesterday but not sure it was as good as last week.  It's my first one in years,  so Im using it for experience as well. 
I'm quite enjoying not working at the mo'  and I've been so busy. 
Need to catch up o  exercise the week.  Think I need to catch Fifty and Kieke's bug.

Cloudy, look after yourself and thinking of you.  

Take care everyone and hope you're well.


----------



## jenni01

Morning Beautiful Babes!!! 
I hope that everyone is well 

Andade::: Have you had any news about your interview??
Can I ask you cos I know you're into beauty....whats the best nails to get now?
I used to get the acrylic ones but they wrecked my nails....I'm thinking of Shellac!! 

Filthy::: You're sneaky having your Mum over to do the assembling!! but at least it's done!
November isn't that far away hun....you can still be pregnant for Christmas!! 

WGD::: Good luck tomorrow with your "special delivery!" remember don't stop at McDonald's drive through!

Kieke::: Congratulations on the run!....nutter! 

Massive Hello to everyone else and I hope your all safe and well 

Not much going on here girls tbh...
Waiting for AF to show up....then injection on 27th...
Rocky is fine!!....we nearly have toilet training down to a T...
He went for a walk with Brian the other day and the cats went with him....it was sweet cos they used to go with him when he walked Lil B... 

So loves...stay safe


----------



## Kieke

Fifty - goat is my winner! I do all the cooking but we also have separate eating plans at home. When we go and see my DH parents they cook a nice authentic meal with all the provisions - I love it but would be a sumo wrestler if I were to eat like that all the time.
Your decorating has inspired me to paint the down and upstairs hallways and staircase before the end of October. This include new carpets. We will hire someone to do the rest but the timing depends on weather our FET is successful...
I brought my back up blender to work and have been making the following lunchtime smoothie:
2 handfulls of spinach blended with water, once well blended add a tbsp of chia seeds, hemp seeds and Apimist plus pollen (mix of fresh Royal Jelly, Propolis, and Pollen, in a base of pure honey) - or just honey with half a banana and a 3/4 cup of diced pineapple.
It's delish!

WGD - sounds like you have a very nice and supportive boss. Glad your results came back all clear.
Good luck with the precious transport tomorrow! Money easily saved

andade - have you tried the goat yet?? I'm very busy at work but it makes a nice change, I'd rather be busy all the time! 

jenni - I'm no beautician but I would stay away from false nails... I have tried them all and in the long run they all damage your nails. Also, you would have to have them removed when you are having treatment so you might as well not bother.
Glad Rocky is almost toilet trained, you've managed that quickly!

I have not much news... had the heating on for the first time last night which is a sign that summer is over - well it never properly started!
Have a garden party Saturday evening, there will be heaters but not sure what to wear! It's in Essex and not only do they have much better weather they also seem to have a different dress sense!
Bare legs in heels??
Trying a new boxercise class tonight, apparently they run one just down the road so I might as well.

Happy hump day ladies! x


----------



## andade

Afternoon ladies!  

Jenni - I haven't heard anything yet. They did say towards the end of the week, do we'llet see. 
Not sure what made you think I'm into beauty!  I am actually a qualified nail technician but don't really do that stuff now.
Shellac is good,  as it just goes over your nails and you don't need to add false nails.  Bio-Sculpture is another gel nail polish which I like and seems to last longer for me  but it tends to be more pricey.  You will find this kinder to your nails than acrylic, especially as most of the high street salons use cheap products and file your nails too much.  I'm having Shellac this week as well.
Glad Rocky is settling in and hope you're feeling better. 

Kieke - I've eaten it loads of time but not fancying curry at the moment. Maybe if I had some roti to accompany it,  then I might be tempted.
There might be some rain on Saturday but you'll want something with sleeves.  I'm a trouser person myself, so that's usually my first choice. 
I wear bare legs in heels.   Is that a fashion faux pas?  
Think Sfg29 might have something to say about Essex dress sense   You might have started dress wars! 

Happy hump day? Are you trying to tell us something?  

Hope everyone else has a good day, x


----------



## Kieke

Haha, that's so funny, yes let's all make it hump day, the world would be a better place  

You just reminded me I have some roti's in the freezer! I always bring some home from Amsterdam. They are huge! Obviously not approved by Harcombe so need to eat them soon.
By bare legs in heels I meant is that perhaps too much for a September evening garden party as in not so practical and cold. Don't want to be over or under dressed.
Might ask the hostess what she is wearing. Knowing me I probably end up wearing no shoes at all.


----------



## jenni01

Kieke are bragging about your sex life!!!
You've only just had your heating on!! 
I'm a light weight hun and have had mine on quite a bit and never took electric blanket off!
Ooh...what to wear!!...point is after a few drinks you wont care!!....but maybe some nice white/cream linen trousers with a loose top and a cute vest underneath!?
Thanks for saying that about the nails and I know you're right but I want to look pretty!!
I know about the up keep after but I think the Shellac ones are less intrusive if you know what I mean!
Yes I realise no one will be looking at my fingers!....so my foof will be tidied up as well!!....but NO vajazzel!
Maybe just a big arrow pointing the way!!>>>>

Andade::: Thank you very much!!....Yep I think I'll go with the Shellac ones....plus if they are recommended by the best nail technician EVER then that'll do for me!!


----------



## andade

Kieke, roti are definitely not Harcombe approved but a few cheats now and again won't hurt!  
Well it is going to rain, so you might want to cover your legs. I think stylist Gok Jenni, just dressed you.   A very smart /casual combo.

Jenni, I wouldn't refer to myself by that title but your nails will be fine with Shellac. I think a vajazzled orange arrow would be fitting.  Orange being the colour of fertility.


----------



## Kieke

If only jenni  
I'm sure I'll think of something, won't be any linen trousers though since I don't have any! I do have some rather nice leggings which I can dress up with a top but maybe it's too simple... there will be a marque and plenty patio heaters   And lots of booze! (This will be my last little 'session'...) 
Regarding the Shellac or any nail varnish: you are not allowed to have any when you have ET but if you are planning on having it as a one off I can't see no harm! 

A vajazzled orange arrow will certainly make an impression!


----------



## jenni01

Andade::. I do luv ya but I'm not having an orange arrow on my foof!! 

Kieke:: Just go in fancy dress!!... at least you'd have a laugh!!
I won't tell them I'm getting my nails done!!... I'll be ok!!
Besides if I did everything by the book my legs, arm pits and foof would be as hairy as a sheep...I'd smell of B.O cos no deodorant etc 
They'd be shoving them in from across the room!


----------



## sfg29

Oh you do make me chuckle ladies.

Kieke - how did you know it was hump day for me?      

This Essex garden party sounds rather posh, my usual go to outfit is skinny black jeans, a nice vest top, blazer/jacket and some wedges.

Andade - what makes you think I'm from Essex? Was it the vajazzle story?    FC you get some good news at the end of the week!

Jenni - I'm with you on not doing everything by the book, the thought.of not having my lady garden being attend to is the stuff nightmares are made of!    

WGD - glad to hear everything is all clear and you get to start tx soon.  Good luck with transporting the sperm, can't believe the extortionate cost the clinic wants to charge!

Fifty - aww your mum sounds lush helping you out.  I loved my smoothie, going to buy more choc and almond milk tonight!  My boss is into green smoothies and her favourite combo is avocado, kale, almond milk and pineapple.  I'm not convinced as it looks revolting!

AFM, I'm excited about starting tx next month - almost got everything sorted.  My co ordinator finally replied yesterday and emailed my prescriptions to Fertility2U so going to email them tonight with a ETA.  DH & I have decided that I should treat myself empirically this month by taking 5mg of Prednisolone and a baby aspirim per day to see if we can conceive naturally this month.  Crazy I know but thought it's worth a shot.

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

I have nothing to add but you girls are being very girly today. Nails, lady gardens and what to wear to garden parties. Next you'll be taking about baking recipes and flower arranging


----------



## jenni01

Well I do like a nice carrot cake!!
And a lovely bunch of white lily's!! 
Hope you're ok Kazzee!!

Sfg:: Thank god your clinic got their act together!!
You must feel so relieved!!
So you're having a "hump day!".... hey you never know hun!!
Yep I'm with you and the nails....I'll just have my fingers done but not my toes!!


----------



## mogg77

I'm baking Kazzeee but not flower arranging-I've developed a sudden taste in cakes, last night I made peach, pineapple and apple upside down cake with custard- this doesn't bode well for my figure as my previous craving was fruit! 

Well you've all been busy, turn my back for a couple days and there's pages to catch up on ! 
Sfg great news , you're  hurtling towards cycling now, good luck on your upcoming hump days trying to do it naturally!  

Gracie great news for you too, is the sperm in a big space age dry ice canister!? I took my partners sperm up for testing one time, they said keep it body temp so I popped it down my cleavage   bizarre what we get up to in this game  

Fifty boo to the ceiling coming down after finally finishing decorating! sometimes it seems the universe enjoys having a laugh at our expense!

Keike definitely smart trousers I reckon it's going to be hammering it down by looks of it- nothing glam about goose pimply legs and red raw knees!

Jenni fair play on toilet training little rocky so quick, he must be a good boy! My boy eejit took forever as I remember, we had to replace the carpet in the hallway!

So now I'm going to dress my dog up like a dork to make a birthday photo for my sister- this may take some time as he won't stay still! Love to everyone else , cloudy, ustoget, andade, Oscar , cinnamon and anyone I've forgotten!


----------



## ustoget

Loving all the girlie chat.. Although I can't actually see my lady garden anymore so that's out of the window to keep it looking tidy. 

As for cakes I started making a meringue for my roulade last night but added the sugar to quickly so it went runny, googled what to do do added flour and baking g powder and it turned into a light chewy sponge. Added whipped cream passion fruit and lemon curd rolled it a vola I have some kind of roulade for using mum belated dinner t'mo night.

Back in the house and relief it's all over.. Can start slowing down abit now hopefully although have a list the size of my arm.

Glad everyone is ok and gearing up to tx x


----------



## kazzzee

How many months/weeks are you now ustoget? 

I had a busy night doing work stuff so no baking here. Other than the baking going on in my tummy, hopefully. 

I have a scan tomorrow. Main concern is getting there. OH wanted me to get a cab there but it would take too long at that time in the morning, I'd rather have a lie in and get the train so I'm doing that but I'll make sure I take it easy and slowly. And I better get a seat!!! Hope everything's ok. I've been trying hard to rest but today I've had a few twinges that have made me paranoid about the blood clots bursting or breaking away - my problem is I've been reading too much about this condition! Doesn't stop me going to bed every night terrified of bleeding again. But I know I just need to take each day at a time and be grateful that I've got this far 

Soon we'll all be worrying about staying pregnant rather than getting pregnant 

On the flower theme, I have a bunch of fresha in my room but they are looking a bit sorry for themselves now.


----------



## ustoget

26 weeks today kazzee.. Sorry your worried I remember that too clearly and although it never really goes it got easier for us after 20/24 week scan!!

Hope t'mo goes well x


----------



## jenni01

Morning 

Moggs::: Poor Eejit!!....what did you dress him up in?....I would love to see a picture!!
I'm jealous you can bake but at least you don't send me photos of your cakes like Filthy does!!
I want to dress Rocky up but Brian say's NO!!....but there's a really cute Adidas outfit for pups and I think he'd look sooooo cute!!

Kazzee:: Just tell the buggers to move!!...or is that just me and my attitude! 
Good luck today....try not to worry...easier said I know but you will get some reassurance today 

Ustoget::: Well done on rescuing the pud!!
But are you leaving your foof all free??....visions of the babies coming out and everyone being aghast at their full heads of hair!! 

Hope everyone else is well  

So the nails are not getting done....Booo 
But after careful thought and a huffy DH!!....I'm not going to risk it!!
Still no orange vajazzled arrow though 

Have a good day everyone... 
Today I'm sorting through clothes....re-washing and ironing....Zzzzzzz....it needs to be done!!


----------



## ustoget

Morning Jenni,

At the moment it's being left (but hair growth really slows down so not to bad and yep just stroke my leg and leg hair isn't that bad and was weeks ago the last shave) will obvs get something done before but as 95% having c section might not have to worry that much. The visions U have put in my head will keep me on top of it  

Have to say I agree with huffy dh.. U know mine won't even let me have a bath still!!!When I say let me, he's lovely about it and knows he's being unreasonable and stupid but just doesn't want to risk anything. So can't really argue with that can I??

Why u re washing all your clothes ?


----------



## jenni01

So long as you're not like a Yehti hun!! 
Plus if you're having a c section then I suppose it doesn't matter!!
That's sweet your DH is still fussing!!... but I bet you're craving a bath!!
Still not long now for you!!... you're going to have the best Christmas EVER!!!

I'm a bugger for cleaning and while I'm off I thought what the hell the stuff that you know you have in your cupboards and on your shelves you don't wear I just rewash!!
Then I get the stuff from the lift down and rewash that ready for winter!!
Yes I'm mad!!


----------



## jenni01

Loft not lift!!


----------



## ustoget

Ohhhh yep I will have to do that too at the end of the year.. Most of my clothes that don't fit are up there and kinda add every week as I get bigger. Still trying to not buy maternity clothes.. Only trousers so far so doing quite well 

Have fun sorting and cleaning.. I love all that!! Feels great the house being all newly painted and clean, it's like a new house 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## oscar13

hello you lovely bunch! sorry for yet another absence but spent weekend packing up the house......pleased to announce we have finally moved into the new one. Now living in chaos and still have to sort out old house for tenants........so much to do, we are shattered!

So lovely to get on here and catch up on your news; read over last few pages and had a good giggle.

Jenni I hope the adorable Rocky is lifting your spirits! 

As for the Essex dress sense .......I'm an Essex girl but I can't take offence,  I have no clue with fashion! I just try to keep it simple. Also weather hasn't been too bad here last couple of days.

As for keeping my foof tidy........definitely getting harder by the day as it is starting to disappear from view.

Can't help with nails but I love to bake cakes too! Sadly won't be doing much of that for a while as the cooker they left is rubbish!

Kazzzee, don't remember a pushing feeling as such but I was really painfully bloated for a long time at the start.

Cloudy, I haven't had a chance to read your diary yet but I am sorry to read on here you are having a hard time. Thinking of you and sending massive hug xxxxx


----------



## jenni01

Oscar:: Congratulations getting into the new house!! 
Well girls just got a letter from Morrison's about the appeal....
NO Financial compensation to be awarded!! 
So that's it!!... I'm going to go back head held high and try not to smack my PM!!
(when I go back!)


----------



## Kieke

jenni - out of interest why is it recommended to not shave?
I have to admit that I'm now mostly using organic fragrance free toiletries, no perfume and a my deodorant is this weird salt stick you need to wet before applying!  
I even have organic cleaning products but still mixing them with traditional stuff.

sfg - not sure if the party will be posh... my friend is also Dutch (married to my DH's cousin - we met at their wedding in Amsterdam!) so there will be also people from Holland who won't dress to impress, they never do compared to the English  
Still not made up my mind but won't go for high heels.
Glad you are almost sorted for next month - enjoy the rest of the hump month!

mogg - yes the forecast isn't the best but it might be the last opportunity to get my legs out! 
I can't believe you dress up your dog, poor thing  

kazzzee - hope you had an easy journey to your scan appointment and that it all goes well.

ustoget - 26 weeks already! No wonder your lady garden is starting to look bewildered  

jenne - I think you are doing the right thing with the nails! Better safe than sorry.
I should take a leaf out of your book re sorting clothes, I have taken over both spare rooms and the loft! It's embarrassing and I need to sort it out within the next couple of weeks.

oscar - yeah to the house move! Organised chaos isn't a bad thing 

After weeks, even months, having nothing to do at work we are now so busy! I have the day off tomorrow but might even come in for a couple of hours.
Just booked it off to prepare for our little Essex trip.
So not sure what will happen yet. Definitely not setting my alarm!


----------



## kazzzee

Scan seemed to be ok. The babies are 4cm now! The hematoma near the cervix seems to have gone but I'm a bit worried about the one behind the gestational sack as it sounds like it's got larger. But the doctor said she thinks I will re absorb it so I better get on with that hadn't I. 

Jenni that's a real shame after all you've been through with M. And I know the money would have been nice. But at the end of the day right now a - and especially next month - you need to avoid stress. So please make sure you take things easy and don't let it upset you too much. Easier said than done I know but I always find the best thing is to give yourself a different focus to take all your energy - Rocky and the cycle next month will do that for you I think.

Kieke I use that deodorant too. Well done on going organic. I really think it can make a difference. You sound as bad as me going to work on your day off!!! And to think they were thinking they didn't need you! 

Oscar at least the bloating is normal then  glad you have finally moved. I have all that stress to come when I move up to Suffolk with OH and rent out my flat. That's two places we'll have to decorate - although what I'd prefer is to relocate to a bigger house in Suffolk if we can. I should probably be a careful what I wish for! How I'm going to manage to pack things up I don't know! Waiting for more energy which I hear comes in the second trimester. 

Ustoget I have a suspicion I will be a c-section too. Twins + being 40 (41 soon) seem to make it a given. i can't believe you aren't in maternity stuff yet but that does give me some hope! I had to go up a size in my trousers almost as soon as I got the BFP. I think all the abdominal operations I've had for the endo mean that I have week abdominal muscles and no definition. No six packs for me!


----------



## andade

Hi all! 

I haven't even been away long and you lot have been busy!

Kieke -  Im in awe of your exercise regime and your use if organic products.  I think I should really look into changing some of my products, especially after reading 'It starts with the egg', which I haven't finished.  
I'm sure whatever you wear, you will look fantastic and have a great time!  

Jenni -  Shame you're not up for the arrow.  Im sure it would be one ET they'd remember. 
Sorry about the lack of compensation from M but at least it has come to an end and you can concentrate on treatment without this hanging over you.
You're still signed off aren't you? That way you can take some time to process it before returning and if you still feel stressed, the doctor will sign you off again. 

Sfg29 -  Im sure you mentioned that you were from Essex or did I imagine it?  
Happy humping!  You never know what can happen. 
No news yet but I don't think it will be good news.

Mogg -  Your cake sounds delish!  I love cake but not meant to be eating it at the mo', although I did have a cheeky slice yesterday. 
Can't believe you dressed up your dog? What was he dressed up as and will he forgive you?  
Every time you mention the name Eejit, it makes me smile. 

Ustoget -  Glad you're back at home and hopefully you're taking it easy. Roulade sounds like it came out good.
Keeping the lady garden trim must be the least of your worries, especially if you can't see it.

Oscar - Glad the move went well and hopefully the chaos will be sorted out soon.

Kazzee -  Glad the scan was ok and that one of the haematomas have disappeared.  Let's hope the other one goes quickly too. 

AFM -  No news yet about the job, so we'll see. On the other hand my friend has just called me about the possibility of a p/t job that might suit me at the mo but it means travelling quite a distance.  I'll chat to her tomorrow and have a think about it.
Started tidying up my wardrobe yesterday and clearing out clothes for charity and just bought some lollies,  so keeping with the current Limbo theme.   No baking though, did that last week!

Hope everyone else is well, xx


----------



## mogg77

Here we go then- for your eyes, and for one night only, Eejit in his best party gear    good job he can't use the phone or he'd be ringing rspca on me  
Jenni- you HAVE to buy the Adidas suit for rocky- it'd be criminal not to!! What does Brian know about fashion anyway??!!
So sorry about M, but it's definitely taken up too much precious energy now, like the rest of the girls say, onwards an upwards and concentrate on something more deserving of your time, like your exciting time in Czech    
Andade good luck with job- bit early to hear back yet anyway I guess?
Kazzeee to my uneducated self that sounds great news on the scan front- if doc is happy then it has to be good right? And yes you should have lots of energy in second tri if you're anything like me- I felt completely normal by about 15 weeks, just a bit cumbersome. 
Regarding foofoo upkeep, I haven't even thought about it really! I tried to paint my toenails the other day and it was like diving, I had to take a deep breath before going for each toe as couldn't breath bent over, and by the end they looked like a five yr old had done them!
I also use that salt deo- great for travelling with- they last forever too  
Oscar and ustoget, you can both settle now and start nesting!
 To everyone else xx


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee ::: I'm soooo pleased everything is ok with the bubbas!! 
Rest up as much as possible!!

Andade::: What's the job for??

Moggs::: OMG!!!... I love the picture of Eejit!!! 
He's so cute I could squish him!!
You can get little shoes for dogs as well and dungarees!!!
But that maybe pushing it with Brian!!
Adidas tracksuit it is!!

Kieke::: I don't no why the hair thing is stipulated tbh!!

Thanks everyone for your words of encouragement you're all brilliant!! 
I won't let the beeps get me down!!


----------



## andade

Mogg, 'Oh no you didn't! '   
You know I asked  would he forgive you, well now I'm not so sure. 
Your sister will love it though. 

Jenni,  I m imagining Gangsta Rocky in his trackie.    
Which one? The one that I went to the interview for or the one my friend has mentioned?


----------



## jenni01

Morning Gorgeous girls 
Andade:: Either!!....what line of work are you going into now??
You will shine no matter what you do! 

Moggs::: I showed Brian the pic of Eejit and he thought it was brilliant!!
Rockys tracksuit has been ordered and once it's here I'll pop a pic on!!

Hugs and loves to all 
So after the M incident yesterday my AF arrived!!!...Yay!!
It's this bleed and then one more and I start the oestrogen!!.... 

Have a good day all...


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Morning All!  

Kazzzee - Glad the scan went well yesterday  Time seems to have flown by since your BFP  

Andade - Got my fingers and toes crossed that you get some good news soon!

Jenni - Whoop whoop!!  Eeeek! It'll be oestrogen taking time in no time at all 

AFM - Yesterday was deffo entertaining, trying to fit a large tank full of liquid nitrogen into the back of a Fiat 500... It was the size of a small child, so we had to strap it into the backseats of the car and drive about Birmingham with the windows wound down. Thankfully it was a nice day! We did get a lot of looks while we were walking around the Birmingham's Womens hospital carrying it while trying to find the Sperm Bank. You could see people trying to work out what we were carrying, really felt like shouting 'Its not a bomb!! I'm not a terrorist, I'm just transporting sperm!!!' 
Anyway, the sperm is safely in storage at the clinic now and we had a long chat with the with embryologist and we discussed using embyro glue and the time lapse imaging. Long story short is, embryo glue she isn't sold on but it doesn't hurt, and the imaging is good, but because we're on a short protocol it might not be available. We also got our infection screening tests done yesterday so hopefully as of next week we'll be all good to go in October  My boss has been pre-warned too for October and he's actually getting excited and told me to do what needs to be done in terms of where I work during those weeks  I need to get back on the WeightWatchers wagon now and see if I can lose albs before then


----------



## kazzzee

WhatGracieDid - Your story reminds me of my first IVF round when my OH had to carry a huge (and heavy) metal box up to the satellite clinic in London, he got the train and tube and he was getting a lot of funny looks so did his best not to appear to be a terrorist! The funny thing about your box is you'd imagine it was choc full of sperm, like litres of the stuff, but I bet if you open it there's just a few vials and a lot of empty space  Glad you got it there though. 

Jenni - Funny how exciting it is for AF to arrive when you want it to  Not long at all now! What day in Oct do you fly out? Talking of resting, I can't believe how exhausted I am at the moment, I just put some washing on and had to go and sit down half way through because I was so shattered! 

Mogg - Definitely looking forward to the second trimester (and praying I get there of course). I can't wait to have more energy as I have so much to do that I've been putting off! 

Andade - One of the jobs I need to do is to go through my wardrobe and drawers, they are full of things that don't fit me and definitely won't fit me in a month from now (I hope). 

Still doing my best to take it easy. Energy levels are still low though which is probably a good thing as I'm not one to sit still for long! I do miss being around people though - I saw my friend who lives down the road on Monday when she bought me orange juice (as I was craving it) and obviously I saw people when I went for my scan yesterday. But I've really been lacking social contact this week other than in cyberspace. Looking forward to seeing my OH later today when he gets here after his week in Suffolk.


----------



## andade

Hi Limbolanders! 

Jenni - I teach and the job I went for is working with looked after kids and others who might need some more input than school.
Thanks for the confidence! 
Not long to go now!  Is it about 4 more weeks now?

WGD - Thanks for the fingers and toes crossing.  As long as you didn't get dh to cross anything then that's fine! 
Your transportation sounds like a right adventure.  Glad the meeting with the embryologist went well and that you can go ahead in October.  Your boss sounds really supportive and that should ease your stress.

Kazzee - Glad you're still taking it easy.  At least OH can keep you company when he comes down.  Maybe you can get driven to see some friends as it does get a bit isolating having to rest at home but its for a good reason.

AFM - I received a phone call today and...  I got the job!!    I was a bit taken aback when I got the call, as I wasn't expecting it. I'd kind of started to expect the worse and was already thinking about the other job which would be a definite.
Thanks for all your well wishes and crossing of body parts, as it's really appreciated.  
Apart from that, I haven't been up to much.

Hope everyone is ok and had a good day!


----------



## jenni01

Goooooood Moaning!!...(guy off Alo Alo!) 

Firstly fanfair please for our!" Andade"::: Dadadadadaaaaaa   
Well done on getting the job!!!
Those kids are going to be very lucky having you working with them!!
You could get a side line going on and train them to do nails!!!....or is that child labour! 

WGD:::: Oh god that is sooo funny!!....I think you should have shouted "Don't worry it's sperm!" 
But the delivery is done know hun.....get a countdown ticker on your phone!!

Kazzee::: I know it's hard for you to relax cos from what I can gather your life is manic!
But your priority is the babies....
Look at what you went through just to get pregnant!!....middle of the night liasons to get drugs....helicopters!!....ok slightly OTT but you know what I mean!!
Sprawl out on that sofa and embrace day time TV....look at the people on Jeremy Kyle and ask yourself:::
" If people on benefits get free dental care why don't they have any teeth?!!"
or..." Why do really ugly people get face piercings?...seriously if you looked that rough would you draw attention to your face!" 
Sorry for going on but you get the picture!!

Cloudy:: I know you're out there....clutching a Jack Daniels with your curlers in and wearing a full length fleece dressing gown with teddy bear slippers on!!! 
Thinking of you 

Filthy::: Have you got your AF yet?.....just in case     

Huge hello to everyone else and I hope you're as happy as you can be but all safe and well  

We actually fly out on 21st October!!....I haven't bought the adult reigns for DH!!....he's been told that he can't run off and to please stop doing the aeroplane noises when we get to the airport!
I didn't realise how well Rocky had done with his training till some of you commented!
I put a puppy pad down at night in the kitchen but other than that he just waddles off to the back door to go out..
He does get excited if someone comes to the door and has a little dribble but he's getting there!!
Alas the humping continues! 
But he's lush and I defy anyone not to love him!!
Moggs::: When we eventually get down to get Brian's tattoos done i'll bring him down and he can go and play with Eejit!
But we'll have to discuss outfit's so they don't clash!! 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## mogg77

Ah Jenni I do love your good mornings    They do brighten up my day!
I'd love eejie and rocky to meet- eejits a big boy but he's a total soppy wiggly a*sed twerp  
I can't understand your af arriving like that and we didn't even do a banana dance    your body must be keen to get started!
Andade well done!! How exciting for you   is it very different from what you do now teaching wise?
Kazzeee hope you have a lovely time with oh, and don't push yourself  have you checked your iron levels? Although mine were fine but I was still struggling to stay upright  and eyes open by about 2 everyday- guess it's just one of those things.
I have my little sis down for her birthday- tomorrow I'm cooking an Indian feast for her with a whole roast tandoori chicken which I'll marinate tonight after work- yum! cookings my favourite way to chill out   plus I learnt as a young girl it's the best way to get out of the dishes!
Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies!

kazzzee - I swear that since I started to use that salt stick I sweat less! 
It's a bit odd but I'm used to it now.
I didn't go to work yesterday but did offer! My boss messaged me in the morning to say we had one of the best days ever and he thanked me for my efforts!
I don't think I will be going anywhere soon.
Glad the scan was fine, can only imagine all the worries you must have.  

jenni - sorry to hear about M's decision. It must be so dissapointing. I agree with the other ladies that it's best to focus on the good and positive things and to stand proud! 

andade - I don't think I deserve your admiration... didn't do much this week and skipped park run this morning.
But wow, well done you! Your fist interview and you have the job! You must be chuffed to bits!  
Are you a primary school teacher?

mogg - I have to admit that I love Eejit all dressed up!  

WGD - what an adventure you've had with the special delivery! 

Keeping it a bit short this morning because I have to iron and pack! My DH is still snoring and I'm in charge of it all...
We don't travel light so it will look like we are moving house! 
Decided on high heals and a LBD (well not that little in my case...) - should be a good one! 
Got chatted up in town yesterday so must still got it. Made the mistake of telling my DH - he was furious lol!
I politley declined to have 'a bit of 37 year old Lancashire black on the side...' (his exact words).  

Hope you all have a great weekend and enjoy the Indian feast mogg!
xx


----------



## ustoget

Morning (I just woke up !!!!) most probably the first time for months I've slept pass 7.30 but I needed it, I've been a super grouch the last few days as have not been sleeping well.

Jenni- sorry about the beeping m, but everyone is right. It's was taking up Fargo much of your energy and turning it negative and u need to be full of positive vibes now only. I know it wasn't the answer u wanted but u must feel relived that it's over ??
Yay to 4 weeks, it is gonna fly by and then your mgonann be on the way to getting rocky and little brother or sister .. Who's next up? Is it u or someone else as I know there's afew of yours in October 

moggs- love the pic... Haha to painting your toes. I need to do that but been putting it off . I love the best way to get out of dishes... Never thought of that but it's so true  
I had my I laws over Thursday night for a belated bd meal for mil, I have nigella mozeralla in carroza which is basically and fancy term for fried mozeralla sandwiches.. I made garlic mayo and tomatoes marinara and its was yum.. U should all make it so easy, then we had spag Bol, chicken escalopes, courgetti fries, salad and garlic bread and then my roulade with surprise base haha it was all yum if I do say so myself...
Yep dh done the dishes 

Kazzee- I was completely knocked out for 3monthe, I mean knocked out. Like u say with the washing I had to stop in between doing anything. I would come home from work go straight to bed and dh would bring me dinner , and it was a struggle to hold cutlery up for too long so some time I just ate with my eyes closed. Remember you are making 2 human so your pretty much doing a workout 24hours a day.


Anadale-       What great news!! What's the job, do they know you're gonna cycling soon?

Wgd- can so imagine the scares.. Glad u didn't shout that out ashy would probably been arrested the minute someone heard the word bomb ... 

Kieke- was happening with u now .. Sorry I have lost track I'm rubbish I know .. I wish we could make a front page with dates of when everything is happening with everyone for us preggo brains 

Sorry if I've missed anyone- cloudy where are u? we miss u x


----------



## andade

Evening fellow Limbos!  

Jenni - Thanks for the massive congratulations!  
I have taught kids to do nail designs and make up before, so as long as I'm not taking money from them. 
But you never know... 
You make me laugh about Rocky. I can't wait until he becomes gangsta with his trackies! 

Mogg -  I used to work in a large comprehensive. This new job means that I'm not based in a school  but will still go in to liaise with the teachers and work with the students but they might also come to me. I also get to work alongside people from various disciplines. 
Sounds like youre cooking up a feast! Very yummy! 

Kieke - You're still much more active than me!  Although I did walk around 5.5 miles today, so that's ok for today.
Thanks for your congrats. I am pleased, especially as my last external interview was around 15 years ago! 
I teach secondary students. Primary aren't my thing.
Hope you're having a fab time at your garden party and the weather has been really good! 
Go you, getting chatted up, although his words leave a lot to be desired.  

Ustoget  -  Glad you had a lie in this morning, as your body is probably working hard. Your feast sounds delicious! 😋
Feel like I need to create a menu or bake a cake as this thread is full of cooking now. 
Thanks for the congrats. The job involves working with looked after children and working with schools to check that they are helping them to achieve.
They don't know I'm cycling but I'm not sure when I  start. Think I'll have to cross that bridge when I  Co e yo it but as it's NHS , I'm thinking that there wont be too many scans.

Hope everyone has had a good day, x


----------



## kazzzee

I'm sure I look like I'm 6 months pregnant! It's all bloating I'm sure, but there's definitely something going on! 

Andade so glad to hear you got the job! It took no time for you to find something. Well done!! Do you start straight away? 

Ustoget I've been exhausted all day. It didn't help that I didn't get to sleep until about 1.30 and then I woke up at 3 and 6am. But I had a bit of a nap at about 3pm this afternoon. I can't wait to get past this first trimester. Not long to go. I'm 11 weeks today!!! 

Kieke I know what you mean - that stick really impresses me. When I first started using it I was completely paranoid about it in case I had BO but it really does work! Glad your work seem to be back to appreciating you properly again. 

Mogg I got myself some iron tablets earlier. I think you might be right about it. Especially after I lost that blood the other week - plus all the blood tests I've been having - it's a wonder I have any blood left! 

Jenni you are completely right as always  Where do they find those people on Jeremy Kyle - they are just awful!!! I'll put 21 Oct in my calendar so I don't forget! 

So tired!!! We've just had dinner though and I'm too full up to lie down


----------



## mimiuk

Hi everyone, sorry for crashing the party, but I  needed to get this out, I got a bfn few days ago, and another this morning on frer, my otd is on the 15/9 but I know there is no chance of bfp at this stage with an 5dt PGS fet embryo. I can't even cry, I'm upset and angry mostly at my age, feel depressed as I slept all day yesterday and all night and I'm still in bed till now, I told hubby that I don't feel like it worked but didn't tell him about testing, coz I did it without him knowing while I promised I will wait until odt, I don't know what to do, 11years of ttc, 3 ivf, 4 fet and a pgs and nothing worked. 
Sorry for the runt, n being a mood pooper, no one else can understand what I'm going through, only girls in this forum know how it feels. 
Wish everyone all the best luck 
Mimi


----------



## andade

Morning all! 
Mimiuk - Sorry that you are going through this. The infertility journey is such a hard one!   You still have a few days until OTD, so try not to give up just yet.
As for how you are feeling, it's only natural to feel down, especially after all that you have been through. Give yourself some time to process what's happened and then you can look at what your next steps will be if this is unsuccessful.
The girls on this board are very supportive and I'm sure some of them will be along throughout the day to offer you support. 

Kazzee -  Thanks for the congrats. I'm not sure when I start yet, ax they need to get refs and do some checks. So I can still enjoy my free time for at least a couple of weeks.  
Can imagine that you're tired with all you've been through recently and carrying two!  Oh must have cooked up a feast to make you so full. Although I can imagine with two it must get a bit uncomfortable at times.

Hope everyone has a good day, x


----------



## jenni01

Afternoon My Beauties!! 
Mimiuk::: Oh god hun 
It's such a tough time...you get your hopes built up and you even start to relax into the fact that you are going to be a Mummy but then that bloody home pregnancy test dashes all your hopes and dreams and leaves you an emotional wreck...
My DH has also asked me not to test early after transfer and this time I'm going to try my hardest not to but we all know what the temptation is like cos all you want to be is pregnant!!
You have gone through a lot with your IVF and this is obviously a very fresh result....but what I would say is test again on your officially test day....the result may change 
But if it hasn't then you need to talk with your partner about how hard you're finding this emotionally cos this is a very "lonely" road in the sense that not many people truly understand the emotional loss that we go through.
Bare in mind as well he will be hurting to...
It's not necessarily the end of your journey as there are other options that you can try when you feel strong enough.
Although I have no experience of PGS my eggs are crXp so I have made the decision to move onto Donor Egg....you can also have Donor Embryo's which I know they do testing on if need be by the couple..
I know you're hurting right now and I'm truly sorry for you 
Please don't give up on yourself and don't give up on the idea of being a Mummy!!


----------



## jenni01

That was a bigger post than I thought it was and sorry I didn't say Hello to my girls!! 

Moggs:: Enjoy your feast today!!...it sounds lush hun and I'm very jealous!!

Andade:: I promise I will put "Gangsta Rocky" on when he gets his trackie!

Kieke:: Hope the party went well!!

Ustoget::: I think it's about time you had a lie in hun!! 

Massive hello to everyone else  
Flying visit as I'm having a day of catch up TV with DH!!!

Hope you are all well


----------



## oscar13

Hello limbo lovelies!!

Mimi, Sorry you are having such a god awful time (((()))). We all understand how much those BFNs hurt and we are here for you so don't feel alone.......rant as much as you like xxx

Jennie, so sorry about  the 'M' result, gutted for you! On the plus side your trip is getting really close. So excited for you. In the meantime thank goodness you have the adorable Rocky to keep your spirits up. I have just collected my fur ball from my parents who were kindly looking after him during the chaos of our house move, so glad to have him back as its never the same without him xxx

Kazzzee, wonderful news on the scan! I second Ustoget I was completed exhausted for months (truth be told I still as most of the time), I used to get home from work at 530pm and collapse in bed. I think the advice from Mogg about your iron levels is good xx

Andade, fantastic news on the job!!! Congratulations xx

Kieke, hope you are having a lovely day and I am sure you LBD lools stunning on you. Where abouts in Essex are you?

Gracie, lol!!! So glad you got the sperm there safe and sound. xx

Mogg, I'm loving the the picture of Eejit! My sister dressed mine up in a Christmas pudding outfit on boxing day and I have to say he looked pretty cute in it.

Hugs to every one else, I hope you have all been enjoying your weekend??

Cloudy, sending you the biggest squeeze in the world xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Mimi I'm so sorry you are going through this and especially since it's on your own. I think you need to tell OH because right now you need support. I'm sure he won't be angry and upset other than that he has to deal with a BFN too. But the main thing is you can't spend the next few days dealing with this alone. And I'm sure he wouldn't want you too. In addition to that as the girls are all saying - a BFN before OTD doesn't mean a BFN. It just might be that the levels are too low to show up. Stay away from the sticks but test again on the day. But please tell OH. Hiding it is making this worse for you. 

Oscar - I'm so lucky to have you and ustoget and mogg. You're like older sisters who can tell me what to expect. Unfortunately I thought that it was likely that I'd get migraines like you lot and guess what, I had my first pregnancy migraine last night. I just hope that's not a regular thing but based on you guys I think it may be. 

Jenni - what are you watching? I spend so much time watching Netflix I miss what's on actual TV. Any tips? 

Andade - make the most of your time off then  I reckon they will want you to start quite soon though with it being the beginning of term. Incidentally when will you start IVF. Will you aim for holiday time? 

As for the growing bump I put on some jeggings on that I bought about three weeks ago in a bigger than usual size and they already feel too tight!!! Oh yes, and I'm an emotional wreck today. I've cried twice for totally stupid reasons.  

And tomorrow I've booked myself to have the Harmony blood test, which is supposed to be more accurate than the NHS tests. I figure it's better to know if amniocentesis is really necessary before the NHS suggests it after my 12 week scan on 25 September (expecting the worse because of my age)


----------



## mimiuk

Hi everyone 
Oscar13,kazzzee, andade wanted to say thank you so mush for the support, you can't believe how helpful you were. Jenni01, a thank you is not enough, I couldn't cry this morning, but your message made me cry, I felt better after all your messages of support, it's so hard when you can't share the journey with your loved ones, as there is always one of them announcing that they are pregnant, I don't want them to feel that they have to hide those things from us as they sorry for us, that's why we kept our straggles to our selves. 
I'm happy for anyone who get pregnant as I would like others to be happy for us IF we get pregnant.
I wish all of you best luck,happy journey and healthy babies, you made my day.
Mimi


----------



## mogg77

Mimiuk so sorry to hear of your bfn, and glad the ladies here were able to help you a little through your day! I agree with them that you must still test on the otd, it does happen and there is still a chance   So tough on our emotions this process isn't it?? Are you not able to share the burden a little with parents maybe?

Kazzeee best of luck on the harmony tomorrow, I felt the same that I would be automatically classified high risk due to being an oldie- although a friend assured me this isn't always the case, in the end I decided against altogether but still get nervous sometimes! 
How many weeks are you now? I tried to work it out from your signature but my brain failed me! 

Anyway flying visit from me too- I ended up making six different dishes plus chutneys and only just managed to eat a little with the family then pretty much passed out! I'm still dying of bloatedness- I spose at this stage it's a bit like having a gastric band so no wonder I get full quick! Lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

I was 11 weeks on Saturday Mogg


----------



## Cloudy

Hey strangers! So sorry I am not around much at the moment: work is mad busy, and what with modding and volunteering (and i start night classes soon too - don't know how I will find the time!) I don't get much time to catch up on what's happening.

Hope all the preggers ladies are well and that thinks are moving for all you long termers  

Welcome to the newbies (and not so newbies - there are so many pages since I last managed to catch up!)

I will try and catch up properly soon  

Xxx


----------



## sfg29

Hi everyone

Mimi - so sorry about your BFN and I echo what all the others have said, you may still have a chance so I would wait for OTD.  This IVF journey is so hard at times and you should never give up hope.  You can always lean on us as we're all here for you  

Jenni - I am so sorry about the crxppy M outcome.  I know it's not what you've hoped for but at least it's closure on the situation and you can now channel all your energy on your upcoming tx, Brian and Rocky.  On a positive note, it looks like I am only a couple of days behind you now - I think I will be flying out around 23/24th Oct.  FC we both get lucky  

Kazzeee - good luck on your harmony test tomorrow!  Hope you're still taking it easy and can't believe the bubbas are 4cm - how amazing is that!

Mogg - your feast sounds a-m-a-zing!  I love food and it's probably why I can't shift the weight as I'm always thinking about what I'm going to eat next.  Your little sis is one lucky lady - can you be my sister?   Love the pic of eejit, he's adorable.  

Ustoget - Mmmm mozzarella in carrozza is my fav!  My DH's family makes the best ones when they had the restaurant and I always had to have it as my starter.  Your dinner sounds like my Sunday lunch round the inlaws, however I haven't had any home cooked Italian food for 3 weeks now as my MIL has just started a new job as a weekend cook at a residential home.  

Oscar - glad the move went well and I hope the organised chaos is a little less each day x

WGD - OMG the things we do in IVF!  I'm so glad to hear your boss is very supportive and yay another October cycle buddy!

Andade - massive congratulations hun!         

Kieke - Hope you had a great time at your friend's garden party last night and check you out getting chatted up   even though like Andade said, the chat up line is not the best  

Fifty, Cloudy nd anybody else I've missed, hope you lovelies are all ok?

AFM, had a very hectic week at work and is getting a little stressed of what's to come....my boss found out she was miscarrying on Monday and after having her blood tested everyday, it was revealed she was having an ectopic pregnancy and she had to have an emergency op to remove her left tube on Thursday.  Thankfully the op went well and she was discharged the next day and she is ok but I am panicking about work - I am now temporary in charge of 2 manufacturing sites, 4 junior assistants and upcoming budgetary work for next yr - yikes!  I've never managed anybody before so I'll just have to get on with it until my boss is well enough but yeah, I'm crxpping it for the next 3/4 weeks! Got acupuncture tomorrow after work so I'm hoping she can calm me down and soothe my worries away!

Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Good morning lovely ladies,

I have missed so much yet again! My first full week back at work last week and I was shattered from it. Also the upstairs of house is nearly finished now... Carpets being laid on Friday!! We have slept in the living room for around 2 months now if not more so to say I'm a little excited is an under statement!! Do doesn't like the idea of lime and greys and blacks... He wants a deep red... But I'm more swayed to navy and champagne now!! He's won some vouchers at work which means shopping on Friday and we will choose colours then! 

Think I've got an infection in belly button from op which I'm keeping an eye on! It's been 5 weeks since operation and I get it now!

Been back to my hiit classes and in full gym mode again. I've been using a superfood supplement in the morning called nutri greens plus and it's done wonders for my skin!! 35 super foods in it!  

Sfg- I think you will need acupuncture with all that! But you will do a grand job! Sad to hear about your boss. I nearly died with an ectopic and it was a very dark place to be in afterwards. I hope she has a speedy recovery.

Moggs- ha ha I need a gastric band fitted! Can't get back
Into it with my healthy eating plan and really need to banish sugar!!

Mimi-sorry to hear about bfn. It can be a long and cruel process. We have been trying for a number of years too and with a few failed tx behind us now. Have you have immune treatment and any other tests?

Kazzeee- good luck for today!

Sorry got to run.. Hope everyone is good! Will catch up soonxx


----------



## kazzzee

I had a scan and the harmony blood test. It'll be a while before I get the results of the blood test back but, although she didn't do a full nuchal scan, she thought that the fluid they look for was teeny tiny so that sounds good. And she took loads of pictures and even a bit of 4D video which is really cool. They were wriggling about and sucking their thumbs! Really exciting to see them just a shame OH missed out really.

Fifty make sure you get that infection checked out - or have you already? Have you had the stitches taken out already? 

SFG how horrible for your boss, and so scary too. I'm sure you will cope in her absence but the acupuncture will also help. She measured the babies today and they are now 5cm!!! 

Cloudy so glad to hear from you. I had been a bit worried. Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Wow Kazzeee I had eight weeks in my head- that's brilliant, and I'm super jealous of your 4d scan!! I didn't know they did them at that stage   they must of looked so dinky and cute!

Cloudy great to hear from you, hope you're doing well along with keeping busy- what are the classes for?

Fifty, I have to admit I love dark red as a bedroom colour, it's cosy and sexy! But your choice sounds classy   Sleeping in the living room sounds a pain , you must be dying to get back to normal.

Sfg your poor boss! I'm sure you can rise to the challenge, not that you have much of a say in the matter! I've only managed once and I was useless- I'm far too soft  

Well the food was lovely but was sooo bloated all night and this morning I'll swear my bump is bigger   have been drinking fennel tea trying to ease the tight swollen feeling, hope it's not here to stay or I shan't be able to reach my clients at work.
Hi to everyone else hope your enjoying this rainy old Monday xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning  
Just a quickie from me today sorry!!

SFG::: I'm so sorry for your friend hun 
I don't think there's not one of us that can't sympathise with her....give her our love 

Kazzee::: We have been watching all the Boston Legal re-runs hun!!
But we've kept Ray Donovan for when we come back!
Good news on the scan 

Filthy::: You do seriously need to bring out a fitness DVD and your target audience could be IVF'ers!!

Cloudy:::: Yay!!!!! Your back!!!! 
Your AWOLility is forgiven!  

Huge Hello to all.....sorry not being rude but I have a day of sending off job applications for DH as he is thinking about getting a "normal" job!!

Stay safe everyone and have a good day!!


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies!

ustoget - I'm having my hysteroscopy/polypectomy under GA tomorrow afternoon!
I think the nerves will kick in tonight... if all goes well I will start treatment for medicated FET towards the end of next month with transfer 4 weeks later.
Your food sounds amazing! Could eat the lot - right now!  

andade - when are you starting the new job? I work for a publishing company of primary school books so thought I could potentially send you some freebies.
I had such a great time but super overindulged.... I feel so bloated and sluggish   I swear I will have put on a good couple of pounds since I asked my DH to hide the scales. Weighing on Saturday/Sunday and then I'll be trying the Harcombe diet. I will and shall shift weight before we start again.  

mimi - so sorry to hear about your struggles, it is all so unfair. But you never know, will be thinking of you today!  

oscar - I was in Epping and make the right dress choice! It's amazing what black can do for you  

Cloudy - massive hugs for you  

sfg - wow, a lot going on work wise for you. That is so sad about your boss... 
I'm sure you will do a great job and the acupuncture will help you to relax. Just take each day as it comes.

Fifty - I'm sure I've heard about the nutri greens supplements, that will give you a good boost indeed! 
I hope you are wrong about the infection but keep an eye on it.

So back to 'normality' after a super weekend! We were lucky with the weather and is was great to catch up with everybody. 
Picked the right outfit and even managed a little dance in the garden!
I did eat and drink too much and can proper feel it... it looks like transfer isn't going to be till end of November so I have time to sort myself out, I just need to do it and get my act together.  

Only working today this week - think I will give Friday a miss even though I have no idea how I will feel.... just hope I won't be in too much pain. Going shopping after work to stock up on 'easy' food in case I can't cook much.
One of my friends was supposed to bring me tomorrow but she had the date wrong so I will take a taxi - need to be there for 12. It's going to be a bit of a faff for my DH to come and pick me up but we will work around it. 
At least tomorrow I will yet be another small step closer! 

Massive hugs to all of you lovelies xx


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke - finally you are having the operation! After all the waiting I bet you feel like it crept up on you  Take the rest of the week off, you need to heal properly. 

Jenny good luck to Brian for the job applications then


----------



## andade

Afternoon ladies! 

Jenni - Hope  you're enjoying your binge watching. For a minute I thought you were applying for jobs!  Are you filling out all the app forms or just mailing them out?
Hope Brian finds something soon and something that he likes.

Oscar - Thanks for the congrats!  Hope you're managing to get some rest.

Kazzee - I think they will want me to start soon since school has started already but I think it will be at least two/three weeks minimum due to the checks they need to do.  Treatment is NHS, so I can't really schedule it like if it was private.  It should be next month,so I will just have to find a way to work around it. Hoping for early morning scans and around 3 due to to it being short protocol.  Trying not to stress about it but I've been scrutinising my calendar and wondering if I can make up time. Urrghh... decisions, decisions!
It must have been exciting to see the bubbas wriggling around.  It's really good that you got a 4D video so OH doesn't miss out.  Hope you're feeling better and taking it easy.

Mimi- Glad we could be of some help. Told you the ladies on here were really supportive.  Hope you're looking after yourself. 

Cloudy - Great to hear form you and so pleased that you popped by.  Sounds like your life is going to get pretty busy!  Hope it won't be too much for you and that you still manage some 'me time'. 

Sfg -Thanks for the big congrats! Sorry to hear about your boss. I'm sure you'll be fine in your managerial role.  It's always a bit scary when you haven't done a role before but part of it is confidence.  I'm sure you know what's expected of everyone.  you never know, you might enjoy it.  Good luck! 

Fifty - Hope the infection clears up soon.  I might look into those supplements as they sound quite good. 

Mogg - I'm not surprised that your bump is bigger after that feast!  I think you come on here just to make me feel hungry. 

Kieke - Not sure when I start yet due to refs and checks. Ooh, I always used to get freebies at work. I used to receive so many catalogues and marketing it was a nightmare! Never say no to the freebies though, as there tend to be some good ones amongst them, although don't feel you have to.
So glad you had a good time and the weather held up.  A bit of overindulgence before your op is fine and you are quite disciplined, so I'm sure you will do well on Harcombe, especially combined with your exercise.  I did my 5k training yesterday and I'm going to try and go to the gym today.
Good luck for your op tomorrow and I'm praying it all goes well, so you can get started with your FET next month.  

Not much going on from my end but keeping busy.  My calendar seems to be more booked up than when I was at work! Need to contact my acupuncture lady, as I haven't had any for over a month and I think I need to have regular sessions again in prep for treatment. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day, even though the weather is grey.


----------



## ustoget

Hey girlies..
No excuse why I haven't been posting as I've literally been in bed for 3 days. Struggling to breath at the mo so hospital told me to go to a&we on Sunday, I thought that was a it dramatics and they were covering there backs so just called 111 and got an out of hours docs appointment. I'm ok and babies are fine but was told to rest. Today could hardly get comfortable with my bump on my lungs and so tired so sitting at the docs again now to get checked over but I'm sure it's just something I'll have to deal with .. Another twins thing lol

Jenni- what kind of work does Brian do now and whatnots he looking for ? When are u going back to 'm'?

Kazzee- be careful self medicating with iron .. Better to get a blood test and see as side effects to high iron are not nice. I take a low dose twice and day. Also are u taking aspirin? I wasn't old at 20weeks I should have been taken it since 12 so keep that in mind to ask as they forgot to tell me !!

Oscar- u settled in yet? Does the house need slot of work or just moving your stuff in?

Kieke-good luck for t'mo your be fine and it will be another box ticked. Come on girlies the miracles are kicking and excited for all your good news to be flooding in soon .. They want to meet all there little miracles brothers and sisters 

Sfg - Italian In laws!!! Amazing
Sorry work is going to be tough but if your anything like me it will make u feel more relaxed when your having your time off knowing u held the first when your boss needed it !!??

Cloudy- hey.. For once I'm not gonna a moan at u for doing too much, u do what u need to do right now. Thinking of u x


Hope everyone else is good .. Big kisses
P.s had my first alien in my belly experience yesterday.. Was pretty weird but wonderful


----------



## kazzzee

Ustoget something else for me to look forward to then. You get yourself checked out now!!! I know they say it gets harder to breathe the bigger the babies get, but don't ignore it just because you think it's normal. Fingers crossed the doctor is able to help. Or you will be needing an oxygen tank! I was thinking I should stop taking the iron before I have any blood tests in case it masks an issue. I'd been on clexane and aspirin up until the big bleed and came off both after that. But ARGC just called and said I can go back on the clexane now - they didn't mention the aspirin. I have to go to in tomorrow for IVIG so I'll ask them. 

The other great news is that ARGC says I can start weaning off the gestone and the prednisone (steroid) which is quite excited, not least because it will mean soon I won't have to inject a 2inch neadle in my bum every night. 

Andade I expect it will not be too full on when you start cycling - but remember you'll need a day off for egg collection and ideally for transfer too.


----------



## ustoget

Well doc said I'm anemic !! And that was from him reading my last blood test nearly 3 weeks ago.. Not sure why no one mentioned it to me grrr 
Anyway have to retest tmo start taking iron and also have blood test to check for blood clots. Just texted my boss but no reply yet 😁
So bored at home but got to do what's right for the miracles!!

Feels good coming off all the medication, a little scary but soon your be drug free and feeling better x


----------



## kazzzee

See, there's always a reason Ustoget  I'm glad they have identified what's wrong and that you can take something to make you feel better. Hope that it's ok re the blood clots, and you we're just talking about taking aspirin and iron!


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Ustoget -  Sorry to hear that you've not been feeling well. That's enough of an excuse not to post, especially if you are struggling to breathe! At least they can now treat the anaemia.  What did they say about the breathing issues?  Hope it's easing up now.

Kazzee -  Im  glad that you can come off those meds now. Who needs a two inch needle in their bum? 
I've had a few stressful periods where I'm trying to work out when scans can potentially fall and telling the new employees that I need two days off at the start of the job. I'm hoping EC and ET can fall within half-term or at least have one of them on a Saturday.
Anyway, trying not to think about it now as it stresses me out. 

Hope everyone is ok and has a good day!


----------



## andade

Forgot to wish Kieke 'Good Luck' for your procedure today. Hope it goes well.


----------



## jenni01

Good luck Kieke!!!


----------



## sfg29

Best of luck today Kieke! Will be thinking of you  

Hope everyone else is well? Will have a proper catch up later xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Yes, best of luck Kieke. I can't remember What time you said the surgery was - maybe you'll be home soon. I hope you feel ok. 

I had IVIG this morning followed by a funny turn (probably because I was hungry). I'm now waiting to have acupuncture. And how much rain is there!!!!


----------



## oscar13

Hope all has gone well Kieke! xx

Will catch up with everyone later xxxx


----------



## Kieke

Just a quick one ladies, the procedure went well! Everything went rather smooth and the hospital was actually ahead of their schedule! Not sure what they removed and not sure if they will tell me before I leave... No pain, slightly dizzy and sickish but keen to leave so not saying anything! DH is on its way. Thank you for all the well wishes, glad this hurdle has been taken. Just keeping my fingers crossed I can indeed start again on day 21 of my next cycle. Love to all xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Glad to hear everything went ok kieke


----------



## mogg77

Good to hear alls well Kieke well done xxx


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies! 

Andade - I've nearly finnished the book and can't wait to start on Sunday! Think I will try to do phase 1 bit longer.
No exercise for now but starting again on Monday.
I will message me my workswebsite - if there are any books that might be of interest I will send them to you but they are KS1/KS2 and only used for early KS3 catch up.
I'm sure it will work out with appointment dates etc - I stressed a lot before it all started but it becomes much easier.

ustoget - that must have been so amazing to feel movement!

Thanks again for all your support ladies! Can't believe it's finally done.
I did not see the consultant afterwards but according to the nurse only 1 polyp was removed... I'll be having a follow up in 4-6 weeks but am hoping that I can still start again on day 21 after next AF which will be in about 5 weeks time...
Weirdly enough I have not felt any pain, I was bleeding a little bit yesterday but that has also stopped. It's almost like nothing happened since I feel so 'normal'.
I was thinking about going to work but will give it a miss just because I can!

Hope everyone is keeping well!
xx


----------



## jenni01

Kieke:: I'm pleased all went OK hun 
And 5 weeks!!! that's no time at all!!! Yay...xxx
Try to rest up and keep warm.....you no I'm a fuss pot!


----------



## andade

Evening everyone! 

Kazzee - Hope you've recovered from your IVIG yesterday.

Kieke - glad the procedure went well and that post-op recovery seems to be pretty good.  Pleased for you that it brings your treatment closer.
You can definitely do Phase 1 for longer and a lot of people do.  You just can't mix the fat and carbs.
Thanks for the offer and I really appreciate it but I don't want to put you out.
I 'm sure it will be ok but you can't help stressing at times.
Look after yourself. 

Hope everyone else is well, x


----------



## ustoget

Hey,

Had everything went well kieke and finger crossed its al smooth running from now on.

I'm still I hospital after severa blood test, ecgs, X-ray ...all of which were clear so now waiting for results of vq scan which I had last night.. Injecting radiation to my lungs to check for clots!!

Apparently not anemic but depends who I ask lol

On the maternity ward so lots of noises and examinations going on 😁.. Makes me relieved I'm having a cs to be honest 😉


----------



## jenni01

Whooha!!...hang on there missy!! 
What do you mean you're in hospital??
The last thing you said was you had to rest up!!
Are you OK??... are the bubs OK?? 
Don't scare an old bird like that!!... Jesus woman!! 

Oh yes....Hello All


----------



## ustoget

Oh sorry thought I had updated u all.. On Tuesday night went to doctors as I was still badly out of breath and he said I was anemic and to get bloods retested and get iron tablets. So done that Wednesday but then remember he was the doc that prescribed me anti histamine before that I'm not allowed to take. So I call triage to make sure they were happy with me to take iron and as I was borderline and they said they wanted me straight in.. For tests ...So here I am!
Still dizzy when I lie on my back but not as out of breath last few days but I have been in bed since Sunday now so hard to tel how I'm feeling really.

They've been given me clexane just incase and if there's no clot I'll stop and if they is then I'll continual taken them daily.

Although test only should likely or not likely !!

On the Plus side the little miracles having been checked and triple checks over the last few days so it's good to know they are heathley and keeping all the midwives on there toes by kicking the sensor pads and swimming around so they can't keep the heartbeats on one place... They all giggle though


----------



## jenni01

Phew!! 
So long as you're OK  
Have you got a numb bum from being in bed??
Bless the bubbas causing mischief!! 
Please look after yourself...xxx


----------



## ustoget

Thanks Jenni- they are really good here so being very well looked after. Can't believe I've had another week of work though but not like they can really say anything!

Yes bum is numb


----------



## mogg77

Ustoget you mustn't startle Jenni like that!! 
You must be bored senseless by now! Hope results back soon and alls well- it this a common twinny problem or just pregnancy in general? And I'm curious about your bubbas swimming about- can they touch each other or are they in separate sacs? ( you'll have to excuse my thickness I'm a bit rusty on biology!) 

Morning everyone , hope you're well, Keike  glad you still feeling well but no overdoing it this weekend and doing yourself an injury!

Fifty how's poor belly button!?

Andade don't be stressing- there's no way you could possibly predict, what will be will be! Anyway remember to think of it a s vital medical care, you wouldn't feel guilty if it was any other important meducal procedure, I'm sure it'll be fine! My nhs clinic were quite good at timing all my scans/ blood tests in the early morning for me so I didn't miss  hardly any work for that part - maybe that'd be possible but afternoons perhaps? 

Love to everyone else


----------



## jenni01

I agree don't startle me I'm old!! 
Ooh did you see them swimming??... was one doing back stroke and the other the front crawl? 
Make sure the nurses look after you well there...xx

Moggs:::. Morning Gorgeous!!... hope you and Mini Moggs are well today 

I'm bloated and tummys sore....oh and I am pumping like a trooper!!
I'm assuming it's the BCP


----------



## Kieke

Thanks for fussing over me jenni! I feel fine but have broken the sleeping record...  
Was keen on washing the windows today but DH made me promise not to so another lazy day for me.

andade - sorry to keep going on and on about it but I'm so ready to lose weight again, angry with myself that instead of making the most of the time by losing weight I have gained some. DH is not willing to take the scales out of hiding yet since he doesn't want to spoil the mood! 

ustoget - oh my, I did not realise you actually were admitted! Glad everything seems to be fine. Hopefully you get to go home soon and get your bum moving again!  

mogg - I'm making the most of my lazy weekend. Lots to do the next couple of weeks, I'm on a mission! 

I've just heard that one of the ladies I work with has handed in her notice. This is the best news for me since I can take over from her! It will be busy doing both jobs but I have been bored out of my mind as you might know...
Going to suggest that I do both for now and see how I get on before we might get an extra person on board. The other lady does 80% and I'm still 100% but I could easily do my job in 50% time and the other lady also doesn't seem to have been rushed of her feet so happy days!  
I was getting worried again since this should be the busiest time of the year for us and I've still not been busy (apart from 1 day last week).

Hope all you other ladies are doing well xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello lovely ladies,

Kieke- so glad everything went well and about your job! That is a blessing in disguise!! 

Jenni- hello my special one ha ha! Don't blame the bcp for the trumping! 

Mogg- I've been to the Drs this morning and I've been given some cream for the belly button - which I was surprised at!

Ustoget- glad everything is all going well

Hello to everyone 

Carpets are being laid and all is looking good!

I've been to Drs - seems like I have ibs since op too! Anyways I've had a private scan done and my amh retested and it's gone up!!!! I've put a post on here to ask how on earth it's gone from 3.81 to 11.3 in 2 years but not had many answers! I know it's still low but better than what it was. Been in touch with Greek clinic and they said earliest can cycle is November and they really want to do do things different. Not sure how I feel with their recommendations but may be a change will be good??

There is loads of overtime at work so I'm going in later today and tomorrow afternoon! Double bubble!


----------



## ustoget

That's good kieke.. Horrible being bored at work.. Does this mean u can increase your hours?

Jenni- sorry again but your not old !!! As for swimming just a term I use, sometimes I say they are having a. Disco.. That would of confused u even more haha

Moggs- I didn't have a scan but they tried to put the monitor and straps on which basically listens to the heartbeats constantley rather than just a Doppler so they can check it over a longer period. But they don't normally use them this early and for 2 babies it's harder as they have to find  10% difference to know they are not picking up the same heartbeat. It can be either way regarding sacks and placentas but I have 2 sacks and 2 placentas which is the safest kind of twins as they both take what they need rather than having a. Dominant one.

Fifthy- what are they planning to do differently ? I don't know much about amh sorry!

So I'm out now as scan was clear. So exhausted but hopefully I'll sleep better without hearing women labour pains all night lol although still feel crap. So tired, out of breath and dizzy. Looks like I'm just gonna have to deal with it and take it easy. Blood pressure was 84/47 last night!!


----------



## kazzzee

Wow, it'll all been happening on here today!

Fifty - I've heard about AMH levels going up. I remember reading something that disputed the idea that we are born with all our eggs, and suggested that like with all cells we can manufacture them. So maybe there is something in that, and with all your healthy eating and lifestyle you have fixed your egg production. You never know! Anyway, it's amazing news!

Kieke - also amazing news for you on the job front, I hope that works out. The stress you went through earlier this year when you though you might lose your job, you need some luck on that front. Make sure you speak to them sharpish!

Jenni - sounds like your body is practicing for the BFP  I guess your progesterone levels are at their highest right now because it's a couple of weeks since AF now isn't it? Progesterone does that to you...

Mogg - I reckon there will be two sacks, just as there are with me, that's the thing about IVF, they tend to be two embryos with separate sperm/egg, so completely separate sacks and placentas. That doesn't stop them kicking each other though it seems - apparently mine were kicking each other the other day and they were only 5cm at the time!

Now for you Ustoget! I'm glad you are being looked after and I really hope things are ok. I'm back on the clexane now (once a day) - they took me off it after the bleeding, but they wanted me back on it. They are so keen on clexane I can't imagine it is a bad thing to be taking it, although you will have to stop it a few weeks before the babies come. Speaking of which - remind me how many weeks you are now? And do you have a date for your CS? Also (I'm all questions) are you starting your mat leave soon - because I'm wondering when to start mine (might be getting slightly ahead of myself!). Look after yourself and make sure you rest loads. [Just seen your update as I was about to post, make sure you rest LOTS when you get home!]

I'm very excited to have just heard that one of my friends from ARGC (she started her cycle a month after me) has just had her 6 week scan and it's looking like twins too!

Looking forward to hearing even more pregnancy news from you girlies starting your cycles NEXT MONTH!!!


----------



## ustoget

Hey kazzee- 27 + 2 now and babies weighing about 2lb each a coupledom weeks ago... Wonder what they will be on thurs!!
Cs will be booked at 38wks or abit before so I'm planning on finishing work end October. So I'll be 34wks which seems pretty standard for twinnie mum I think. Although not surnle if I will last that long now :-(
Ask as many questions as u want.. Happy to help x


----------



## andade

Evening ladies! 

Ustoget - Can't believe that you were in hospital!  I thought that you had gone home after your last post.
So glad that you and the bubbas are fine.  Are they going to monitor you bp, as it seems quite low which could be contributing to the dizzy spells. I hope that you start to feel better soon.  

Moggs - I've started to stop stressing now, as that's the least of my worrries as I still have some more weight to lose.  What will be will be.

Kieke - Don't worry about it.  You probably haven't even put on as much weight as you imagine.  Maybe it might be best to weight yourself so that you know for sure and make it easier on yourself.  You've already got  your eating plan for next week. 
So pleased for you about work.  Hope it gives you some relief from the worries you've had. 

Hope everyone else is well, x


----------



## Kieke

Fifty - good news about the AMH? I'm no expert, don't think I even know what mine is..

ustoget - they never actually reduced my hours so still on 100% (8-4) but struggling to make it through the day...
Going to suggest on Monday to do both roles in 1 and see how it goes. I might even be able to put in some overtime.
Glad you are home! How did you sleep last night? Please take it easy.  

kazzzee - it's amazing how things can change just like that! Yes I will speak to them first thing Monday! I know they think there is more work than that there actually is (we all pretend to be busier at times...) so need to make sure they are not planning on bringing a replacement in.
Excellent news about your friend! 

andade - I weighed myself this morning and I'm embarrassed to report that I have put on 9 pounds   since my fitness retreat! I'm such a pig...  I hope that most will be water retention and experience has learned that 'new weight gain' is easy to shift but still... Thank god I have the time to do something about it.
Making a meal plan for next week and starting tomorrow! Do you have any suggestions for a sweet breakfast? Can I have yogurt with oats?
Boxercise class on Tuesday and Thursday and running again next Saturday.

Not sure if I mentioned it but last week at the party one of my old friends from Amsterdam whom I'm not really in touch with anymore was supposed to come as well. I messaged her to say I was looking forward to seeing her again since it has been so long (we lived together when we were 1.
On the day she messaged me to say she wasn't coming and that the birthday girl would explain. As it turned out she was haven ET on that day! So we have arranged for a long catch up skype call this afternoon.

The sun is actually out here, should be washing the windows but sulking a bit about the weight gain. Need to do something though since this lazying about only makes me sluggish!
xx


----------



## ustoget

Kieke- don't worry about the weight.. U have had a lot to deal with and that's more important. Slept like a baby last night... 9pm-4am and then 6am-8am 😳 one needed it!!!
Feeling abit more like myself again but shattered still and weak.. Think I need to seriously think about cutting hours back soon.

anadale- well they said if I get really breathless.. Heart rate raises and blood pressure drops to go back.. But I alway have low blood totes sure and high heart rate anyway so hard to judge. Got next scan and consultant app Thursday so they will check again then I'm sure.

I'm sorry to come on here and moan, Im still thankful everyday that we have been so lucky and never forgot what u guys are still going though.. Hope u all know that !!?


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Kieke - Dont beat yourself up about the weight gain.  You've had a lot of ups and downs recently and you're going to focus and lose it quite quickly.  You're not a   , you just needed a break and now you're gonna get back on track.
You can have NLY with oats in P1. I tend to eat eggs a lot. If I have time I have bacon as well. Sometimes I make a berry and NLY smoothie  but that's in P1. 
I'm still doing my 5k training plan and I'm planning to do more exercise this week!

Ustoget - Im so glad that you're feeling better and that you're getting some rest.  You still need to take it easy  and look after yourself. No one thinks that you are moaning. Everyone knows and understands that pregnancy is not always easy and so we're all sympathetic towards your condition. So stop worrying!! 

Hope everyone else is ok, x


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget::: I agree with Andade hun...don't be daft you're not moaning!!
For God's sake woman you're in hospital poorly and carrying twins!!....(just in case you didn't know!)
Just get well and stay safe cos we luvs ya! 

Huge hugs and Hello to all


----------



## mogg77

Aw ustoget course you can have a moan- I'm same stage as you with one and feel like I weigh twenty stone/ can't do anything without making 'oof!' noises- you got it times two! The breathlessness sounds awful, hope you get some relief soon. I've probably mentioned it before but spatone are all natural gentle iron that don't cause side effects, I can't see any harm in taking them, since you have ,conflicting advice, I do as a preventative and mw happy with that.

I feel quite excited about October coming up for all you ladies!
Fifty that is amazing about your amh, what a leap! Definitely a good omen of you ask me  

So I hope you've all eaten already, but I had a dream last night that I vomited up my placental sac, and it was huge with a drawstring, and inside was a really unappealing four yr old girl! So I swallowed it again   if anyone wants to try and interpret it for me go ahead 

Then again I dreamt afterwards we were battling orcs in a ruined castle with Jeremy Corbyn as leader so I won't read to much into it, I must of just had too much cheese!
Love to everyone have a lush Sunday whatever you do xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Mogg - your dream sounds horrific!!! Although maybe throwing up a placenta to give birth would be a bit easier than a normal birth - maybe that's where it's coming from  As for it being a four year old girl - well you know it's a boy and the fact that it's a boy is important to you so I think there is something in that. That's my analysis anyway  

Ustoget - sounds like a good sleep, although I bet you would have loved to have a complete night's worth! I wish I could sleep through the night. The last time that happened feels a long time ago and I know it won't change soon! You get lots of rest now!!! You know what - you say you are planning to work until 34 weeks but I've heard some twinny mums starting mat leave at week 28!!! Although that's often because they were told to. Just make sure you don't overdo it!!! 

Kieke good luck for tomorrow when you speak to them at work about the other job. Perhaps if they think it's full time you could say you want to apply for that job - better to have the extra security. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. We had a walk around a garden earlier so that I know I'm feeling well enough to go back to work tomorrow, although I did have a few twinges at one point. Feeling apprehensive about going back to work tomorrow as I know I'm going to have to tell a few more people that I'm expecting. The bump is a bit of a giveaway to be honest, and I know they have been worried. But still, I'm kind of nervous as I don't know what it will be like!!!


----------



## andade

Mogg - What's the matter with you? 
What were you watching before you went to sleep?  The first dream sounded disgusting,  although I'm sure there's a few mothers  who might want to eat their children back up at times!  

The second one had me in stitches as it was so surreal! I've now got images of Corbyn in a medieval outfit and will expect to see him with a sword too at PM Question Time!

Kazzee - Im sure tomorrow will be fine.  It's always a bit apprehensive before you go back, especially with the scare you've had. Just take it easy and don't overdo it on the first day.

Hope everyone is having a good day, x


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Beautiful Ladies 
May I start off by saying:::::
Moggs oh my god that is a truly horrible dream!!   
I can't begin to interpret it but you need help hun!!...stop eating cheese before bed time!!...no more spooky wooky films!!

Kazzee::: Hope you're feeling OK and you didn't push yourself to hard with your walk!

Ustoget::: How are you?....how's the bubbas? 

Oscar::: Have you settled into your new home properly yet?

Filthy::: How are you schnuckums??....has the cream worked on your tummy?

Cloudy::: I know you read and check up on here so I just want to say hope you're well and your enjoying your new classes 

Andade....Kieke....WGD....Step....and everyone else hope you're all well 

So I handed in my notice at the little cleaning job....last day is 16th Oct..
I'll miss the money but I'm not going to take any chances after tx...
I'll be back at Morrisons on 27th Nov....Booh hiss.. 
But hopefully pregnant!!!....so I won't be lifting 48 cans of lager like I normally do!!....I shall take my friends advice and only lift a pot of cress!! 
The big injection is this Sunday (yes it is big Filthy!) 
Rock's fine.....he had his first drink of tea this morning and loved it!!.....and hopefully his little trackie should be here soon!!
Other than that girl's not much to report!!
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Hi Ladies

I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right thread-if not please direct me to where I should be posting & apologies in advance.

So last week we got news our 3rd cycle was a BFN.Both DH & I are so upset by the outcome. DH wants us to try one last time and do cycle no 4, I'm not 100% sure if I can go through all that again and am aware the longer I put off a decision the worse it is as am a poor responder anyway and only manage to produce very few eggs. If we were to go again that would mean resigning from my job as I have quite a commute & have used up all my annual leave for IVF this year & last year & I can't wait for next year's annual leave as I will be 38 then.Also the annual leave policy has changed and we are now only allowed to take a maximum of 2 weeks at a time.

I'm really not sure what to do and feel like I am drowning and have to make a decision soon. I'm worried if the 4th cycle doesn't work out then I will be stuck with no job & no baby & I don't really have much of a support system IRL so not sure how I will cope.

Also my DH has a son from a previous relationship (unplanned pregnancy) & the custody arrangement is 50/50. After last weeks failure I am finding it increasingly difficult to be around him,my chest constricts and I leave the room as I feel like I am about to have a full blown panic attack.

Sorry for the ramblings just feel so lost right now.

xx


----------



## Kieke

ustoget - I'm feeling slimmer already!  
Please don't ever think that you moan, we are here to support each other all the way!
Take it easy and have plenty of rest.

andade - I'm sure I'll have the excess off in no time! Not finding it hard so far... 
Think I'm going to stick to P1 for a good few weeks but we'll see how it goes.

Mogg - oh my, why would anybody have such a horrible dream?! I can't make much of it beside the obvious that you might be anxious about giving birth.
Stay away from the cheese lady!

kazzzee - I haven't spoken to them yet... my male manager is out of the office and my female manager looks super busy! But I will have a word with her this afternoon to make sure she knows where I stand. Just have to be careful since I don't want them to know I don't have enough to do...
The other job isn't full time so can't switch. We are a very small company with no HR etc. So I'm sure we'll sort something out.
I hope you are taking it easy today, can understand you being apprehensive but I'm sure it will be fine. 

jenni - wow that's another step closer! I know you liked your job but as you say it had to be done...
Remind me, when are you flying out? 

Skylar - sorry to hear about your recent BFN and struggles. You are in the right thread since we are all ladies who are in limbo for different reasons.
Unfortunately you will know from experience that you are still grieving at this point, in time you will feel more positive again! 
I can understand you have an issue with 'getting old' - I have major concerns but am 2 years ahead of you and we have several ladies on this thread who are older and pregnant so don't give up! 
Did you take annual leave for the whole period of treatment? And if you decide to try again will you use the same clinic?
I notice from your signature you had a LAP done in Elland, are you up North?
Please be positive and there is no need to rush into any decision. 

No news here, back at work and still not busy...
Not that tired anymore so boxercise tomorrow it is!


----------



## kazzzee

Skylar just felt I had to stop you writing yourself off because you are 38 next year. I realise everyone is different but I'm 41 in three weeks time and I managed to get pregnant. You still have time so don't let that be a reason to give up, if that's what you meant. Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Sorry I have been rubbish at posting! Keep popping in to read how you are all getting on but every time so much seems to have happened and I never seem to have enough time to write a proper post!!

Skylar, welcome and so sorry to read your history! Pleae don't let turning 38 put you off delaying a cycle (and keeping your job)..........I am currently 28 wks pregnant and turned 39 in August so it can happen. I think IVF takes over so much if us and our lives if there is any way to keep your job and maintain some semblance of normaility then that would be  my advice. I didn't tell anyone in real life about our journey and totally relied on the lovely ladies here to keep me sane. We will do the same for you xxx

Ustoget, glad to hear you are out of hospital! Must have been incredibly scary for you! (())

Lovely Jenni......can't believe your cycle is getting so close! Shame you had to give up the cleaning job but I undrstand why. Give cheeky little rocky and extra squeeze for me x

Kazzzee, hope you are takin good care of yourself and the twinnies!

Mogg, what an awful dream !! I have had some weird ones but thankfully nothing that disturbing x

Kieke well done on the weight loss x

Hi and hugs to everyone I haven't mentioned personally.

AFM, settling in to the house but we have so much to do.....a few problems that need sorting out, boxes to unpack, things that need buying, so much decorating but that is all on hold until we find out if we can afford to replace the windows and the list goes on and on and on....permanently knackered as I don't get chance to relax at mo. So really really sorry that I'm not as active on here as I would like at the mo. Missing you all xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi

Skylar- I feel your pain as I've had 3 bfn in a row. 2 with Argc. You need time to come to terms and have your review as well. Is this your first go with Argc? Sorry I cannot see your profile? What tests have you had done? How were your immunes? 

Just a quick one as on lunch! Xx


----------



## andade

Afternoon ladies! 

Jenni - Nearly there.  Pity about your job but at least you're doing it for the right reasons.  Cant wait to see 'Gangsta Rocky'! 

Skylar - Sorry that you you find yourself here on this thread.  Your BFN is very recent and it may be too soon for you to make any decisions while  you are  going through the grieving process.  Take time to grieve and speak to your clinic and then when you are in a better place you will be able to discuss your next steps and come to the decision that's right for you. 

Kieke - Glad its started off well!  I have no doubt that you will have the excess off in no time.  I'm back to P1 as well.  Did continuous jogging today for 2.7 k which I haven't done before.  I know this is small fry for you  but my training plan has had 1 min walking intervals until now.  I was pleased!  I then used the gym equipment in the park and hopefully will do some more exercise this eve.  
Good luck with the job.

Oscar - Glad you're settling into the house.  Hope you're not overdoing it!  Hope you can get most of the basics sorted soon.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're having a good day despite the weather, x


----------



## ustoget

thankyou all wonderful ladies.. you always cheer me up 

back tp work today and eyes starting stingy about lunchtime but manage to sit the day out.. bosses weren't in so helped me ease into it.

skylar- I agree with what everyone says but also another part of me says.. it is ok to give up if you want to. I decided this would be my last fresh go and thrn use a frozen if we had but luckily for us it worked. That's shows that not given up can really pay off but like everyone says you do need time to heal and get your head clear before you make any decision. there is a lot to think about in ivf and maybe you haven't covered all basis but we are all here to help you with that if that's the way you decide to go.

Oscar - tell me about house stress. although im just ocd and its actually fine but I have a list taped on the wall for dh to do a long with all the cooking and cleaning haha

Jenni- im so glad you have stopped the cleaning job.. didn't sit right with me. now go get yourself a little embie/embies .. the countdown begins.. wouldn't it be good if we have a countdown ticker lol

moggs- ummm what can I can?? I saw a placenta for the first time in a programme last wek (wish I didn't) and you must have one hell of a mouth to throw that up !!!

big hugs and kisses to everyone else x


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Thank-you all for your kind words & support.

Kieke - I did take annual leave for the whole cycle as unfortunately it would of been logistically impossible to work whilst cycling. DH is not keen to go back to ARGC again so I guess we would be looking at other clinics (possibly abroad). I had my lap done at Elland as I wanted to see a specific endo specialist up there but I am based in Kent.

Kazzzee - Congratulations on your babies, thank-you for giving me some hope. I think I just have old eggs as my AMH a year ago was 5 and both cycles with ARGC I only produced 4 eggs.

oscar13 - I agree with you 100% IVF does take over, my job does not have much flexibility ie. can't work from home or arrange to come into the office later. Each day is a list of patients that need to be seen in their allocated slots so it's quite rigid. If I did leave I would have to work 2 months notice before going anywhere. I just feel like it has come to the point of having to choose either or and the choice I make now will impact the rest if my life.

Fiftyshades34 - I also did 2 cycles at ARGC, first cycle I managed to get a positive (identicals) but that ended in a miscarriage at 8 weeks. Second cycle ended in a BFN now. Would you mind if I PM you ?
I had immune issues both times (not sure if had them with first IVF cycle as that was at another clinic and they didn't pay much attention to immunes).

andade- Thank- you for your kindness you are right I need a bit of time to process it all.

I'm so glad I found all you lovely lot, it's so hard to talk about this to people IRL as unless people have been through the IVF roller coaster they have no idea .

xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Skylar- feel free to pm me! Xx


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Thank-you Fiftyshades34 have done xx


----------



## mogg77

Evening all! Welcome skylar, sorry about your bfn, I don't have much to add to the great advice the ladies have given you, just to say I'm another old egg who's been successful(41 next month!) and that you have come to the right thread for great advice and support from a really truly lovely bunch.

Apologies all for grossing you out with my dream- it actually wasn't the least bit gory or scary, it looked more like a potato sack! 

Ustoget you must be on maternity soon, hope these last few weeks aren't too hard! 

Oscar great you're in the house and can settle in-but take it easy! I actually have a ton to do in mine- I have boxes from my last move three years ago! But waiting till I stop work to tackle it all.

Keike if you're going to do two jobs (even if they aren't too much for one)can't you negotiate a little pay rise??!! I understand it's tricky though , you don't want them to know you've been twiddling your fingers all this time!

Jenni what big injection is this?? 

Anyway had the most boring day waiting in for landlord who didn't even turn up   Very annoying  as have to hide eejit at my brothers   so bit brain dead , hope everyone else is well xxxxx


----------



## Kieke

oscar - thanks for the congrats but I actually gained weight and have only just now started my journey again to loose it!  
We haven't moved house but we have endless list of things to do... just can't get myself to do them and my DH can't help. But all in good time, I'm sure.

andade - I can remember the first time I ran 10 mins on a treadmill in the gym (only a couple of years ago) I actually could have cried! So 2.7k is a big thing, well done!
I'm dreading going back Saturday but I'm sure it will be fine.

ustoget - glad your first day back wasn't too bad.

Skylar - I have been thinking about ARGC but with me being in Yorkshire it would almost be impossible logistically. I'm also not allowed to take 4 weeks off so would need to either put in a special request and explain why or request unpaid leave which also needs explaining.
But not stressing about it a the moment since we have a FET in the next couple of months.
Hope you will feel a bit more optimistic soon!  

mogg - it's a bit tricky with the job thing...

So I was waiting for a good moment to have a word with my manager yesterday but didn't get change to speak with her.
On my way out I spoke with one of the other girls in the office who told me they are not replacing the lady who is leaving. She suggested to our manager that herself and me would cover what needs to be done. Which is a perfect plan.
My manager apparently replied to her by saying: but what when Kieke gets pregnant and leaves!
I like the positive thought of me getting pregnant but not the fact that this was said... it also makes no sense because there is no difference in replacing the other lady or me (if it comes to it) in a years (?) time.
I think I will not say anything for now and wait to see what the plan is from managements point of view. I'm the only one who can take on more work so it will come my direction anyway.
I also read in a confidential email that there will be a pay freeze so the only advantage is being busier....


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Ustoget, Glad you've eased back into work. Hopefully it stays light.

Skylar - Glad youre funding the thread helpful. The ladies on here are great! 

Mogg - Its just annoying when you're waiting for some one and they don't turn up, especially after going to all that trouble! 

Kieke - Think I'm gonna go to the gym today. I need to do other types of exercise.
Im sure youll be fine on Saturday. How's day 2?
Seems like things will work out for you on the job front.

AFM - AF arrived today, so phoned clinic and they're gonna call me back in a couple of days with instructions.  I went to an introductory session for my new course last night. So all go! 
Hope everyone has a good day, x


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke for god's sake talk to them - you have to because if they aren't considering you because you might get pregnant that is illegal!!! You have to make it known that you want the job.


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - there is no job as such, they are splitting the job up and most of it will come my way anyway since I'm more or less the only one who can take on extra work. So in the end it will be good for me since I have more to do but that will be the only benefit.
God knows why she made the pregnancy comment, it has nothing to do with anything - especially not now.

andade - it's actually the end of day 3 and I'm feeling fine! Trying not to weigh till Saturday morning...


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Hello All

Everyone has been so lovely and welcoming on this thread, and so positive and supportive. I feel a little less alone and it's all down to you lovely ladies.First day back at work tomorrow,dreading the "oh dear didn't it work" chats. I need a bit of advice, I've decided to get my thyroid checked out so have managed to get an appointment at the GP on the 05th Oct.Should I be upfront and just tell him I want a thyroid test as I've had 3 IVF cycles or do you think he might refuse to do one and I need o say something else?

Kieke will keep everything crossed for your FET.

Mogg77 thank-you for giving me hope.

Hope everyone else is doing ok 
xx


----------



## jenni01

Sorry I'm at work so just a quickie but will catch up tomorrow I promise!!!!!

Skylar::: Hey hun!!... put your make up on ( aka warpaint! ) get your hair all cute and go with your head held high!! 
With ref to the Dr's...there's an expression..."Shy bairns get nowt!" 
I'd ask him...all he can say is no so then go see another Dr!!


----------



## kazzzee

Skylar - go armed with reasons why you think your Thyroid should be tested. Print off some official looking articles, so you have some props with you to back you up, there's this: http://www.pregnancy.com.au/resources/topics-of-interest/preconception/is-poor-thyroid-function-impacting-your-fertility.shtml That article has a checklist of symptoms in it, it also explains: "Good thyroid function is necessary for fertility, the ability to conceive and to maintain a pregnancy. An under (or over) functioning thyroid can prevent you from getting pregnant". There's also this one: http://www.iaac.ca/en/135-556-female-infertility-and-the-thyroid-2 which sort of tells you how to interpret your results. As Fifty asked earlier - what were your immune results when you had them tested at ARGC? How were your NKs and your Cytokines? Did you have to take humera? 
And, re your AMH, I think it was Fifty who had her AMH retested recently and it had improved! She'll tell you, I'm sure! You'll like it here, we've all been in the situation you are in now and we've all helped each other through it, and continue to help each other. Four of us have even managed to get pregnant since we started our little limbo society - and that's a total of six babies as me and Ustoget are both expecting twins! We're hoping that our luck rubs off on the rest of you.

Kieke - the pregnancy comment made me really angry on your behalf though, it's not on! I hope that the extra work comes your way and keeps you busy. I just remember the stress they put you under earlier this year when they were talking about reducing your hours and even potential redundancy. Re the pay freeze - we'll that's one reason why they might just hand you that job in addition to your own! You'll be overworked but they won't have to pay a second person! Any news on when you might be able to do your frozen cycle yet?

Andrade - so it could be all go soon? Are you likely to be starting downregging on day 21? Are you still hoping to sync up with half term?

Mogg - sounds like a frustrating day, you should have booked some deliveries too, they would have been guaranteed not to turn up either!

I had a driving lesson tonight - the driving kind of went out the window with all the stresses of the first trimester, but I've booked my test for early Nov and hopefully I can pass! I think I might struggle a bit with driving later on in the pregnancy. I can't remember if I told you about yesterday at work - it went ok, I told another of my colleagues and I told my publisher, and it turned out he knows one of the embryologists at ARGC! Small world! I also noticed that there's another girl who's pregnant at work, so today I emailed her. She already knew I was trying IVF as she was on that work trip to Edinburgh earlier this year when I was doing my monitoring cycle and I told her about it. Funny thing is that by my calculations she must have got pregnant just after we had that talk - so maybe I made her worried! So far the commute has been ok as both days someone has given up their seat for me thanks to my baby on board badge (my friend thinks I should scratch x2 on it).

Hope all you guys are all doing ok xxx

/links


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Skylar- a thyroid test is very common- say you have dodgy periods or something.. I'm sure it will be fine. My dr has been great with most tests I've requested! X


----------



## andade

Kieke - I didn't realise that you started on Sunday. Glad you're feeling ok. Some people feel unwell by this stage.  I've been out both days and the hardest part is finding a snack that fits in with P1. In the end I bought a M&S Protein pot which has two boiled eggs and spinach and a prawn and calamari pit. 
Good luck for the rest of the week.

Kazzee - I think I'll start on CD21 but just progynova,  as I'm doing short antagonist protocol.  I'm hoping it can be synced for half term but we'll see what happens.  Still got some lbs to lose too!   What will be, will be.
Hope your driving lesson went well. I've been getting bugged about that from OH recently. 
Sat next to a lady with a Baby on Board badge yesterday.  Sure it wasn't you? 

Hi Skylar, Jenni , Fifty and everyone else. Hope you're all well, x


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning!!

Skylar:: I hope you didn't think I was being abrupt in what I said!!
I'm not up on AMH stuff and I just kind of say it as it is!!....but the other girls, especially Filthy are so up on all of the thyroid and amh stuff that they can give you the more educational reply to your answer!!
AFM if you ask me a question or even if you don't!!...I'll just give you the bare bones answer!!

Moggs::: Hello crazy lady!!!.....I was more worried about you with your dream as it seemed quite disturbing!!
The injection is the depot shot hun.....Rocky will have to be put in a safe place as I can't bugger it up!!

Kieke::: Holy Moly that's a quick turnaround!!!....God I'm wishing you so much luck!!....xxx

Kazzee::: Well done on the driving lesson!!....have you started looking at "people carriers" cos of the twins!

Andade::: When is your actual date for starting tx hun?

Sorry I've put no smileys on or hugs but after half a day of installing Windows 10 it's now on the pc but i'm not used to it yet and I can't add smileys etc!
But i'll send you some kisses!!...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenni01

Arghhhh!!!!
Forgot to say.....
HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE!!!!...xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Love you jenni, you make me chuckle xxxx

Hello ladies- very busy at the moment! I will catch up at the weekend!

Can I say I love my house at the mo even with a big hole in the kitchen ceiling! 

Hope all is well xx


----------



## jenni01

Filthy I sense you're looking for attention today!!!
Yes I do love you to pet but we have men in our lives hun.....they may be crxp at times but let's just keep them till after the babies and we'll explore our options!!))


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi All,

Please can I join you, 

I'm back in limboland as got a BFN on monday and now have to wait for surgery until I can try again


----------



## kazzzee

Nuttynat of course you can join us. So sorry you weren't successful this time. What surgery are you waiting for? You'll find a lot of support here - we've all been in limboland and we know how tough it is, but some of us are evidence that limbo doesn't last for ever - this is a lucky thread so stick around and I'm sure next time you'll be lucky xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks kazzzee! I'm waiting for a hysteroscopy as I developed Ashermans syndrome after my Erpc so my consultant (NHS) wants to go in again to remove any adhesions which have reformed since my last one in Feb. Am also going to see a private specialist in London in a couple of weeks for a second opinion and applying to my ccg to get my remaining Frosties and NHS funding transferred to a different clinic so thinking it's going to take a while before we get the all clear to try again


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Jenni -  Im waiting for the clinic to get back to me with dates etc.

Nat - Sorry to hear about your bfn!   Hope all the changes you want to make go through smoothly for you! 

I ran 3.5k yesterday and did an aqua fit session, tutored and baked two cakes for someone and that wiped me out but I still didn't go to bed early!  
Hoping for a calmer day today,  although it looks pretty grim. 

Hope everyone is ok and has a good day, x


----------



## Kieke

Skylar - hope you are feeling a bit more positive! 
MY GP referred me for a whole list of bloodtest without asking too many questions. I did tell him it was related to our treatment but he's been really good.

kazzzee - thanks for sharing my frustration! 

andade- day 5 today and I've not felt unwell! I don't know if that means anything but I'm pleased.
I have not been hungry at all and haven't had any snacks. Keen to find out if I have lost any weight but waiting till Saturday...
Well done on the 3.5k! I'm dreading Saturday, going to be tough...

Fifty - I found out that they are doing 'boxercise' classes in the gym down the road. I know a lady who goes there and came along with her on Tuesday. I expected something similar to less mills combat... boy was I in for a suprise! It was actually proper boxing conditioning training! 
We started with 10 mins skipping as a warm up follwed by the hardest circuit training EVER! After the circuit training we did loads of floor exercises with sprinting in between. I had the after sweats till midnight and my face looked like this:  
Today I feel I have been ran over by a truck.... but no rest for the wicked since I'm going again tonight! 
Are you fully back in your routine?

nuttynat1982 - sorry to hear you have to join us... Do you still have some frozen embies left? 
Hope you don't have to wait too long for your hysteroscopy.  

I received a hysto follow up appt for 21st Oct which should be day 21 of my next cycle! Phoned my clinic to see if I need that follow up and wanted to double check I can indeed start again after my next AF. 
The nurse I spoke to said straight away: 'oh hello, is that you Kieke' - not sure if that's a good sign  
But she confirmed I should be ok again but advised to keep the appt for the time being.
It will be the same consultant for both appts anyway.

I also had a chat with my male manager (the one whose assistant I'm supposed to be...) - I didn't want him to feel I went behind his back by speaking to my other manager (its a bit weird but I have sort of 2 managers). He also thought it would make sense for me to take over most of the role that is becoming vacant. They will discuss it all later today in a board meeting.
He however also said that we will have an issue if things work out for me! Didn't know what to say to that apart from that if and when it will be a good while before that happens...

And earlier this week I spoke with my friend from back home who is also having treatment. By the sound of it they are a bit behind on the treatment front so I'm glad I'm in the UK! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well!
Sending love xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Kieke 

Yes I have 2 frozen blasts left X

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## MrsRL

Hi lovely ladies, I posted in here probably a few weeks ago now and have been a bit awol. I hope all is well with you all.

Andade - it sounds like you had a busy day yesterday, well done on the 3.5k  Good news with starting your cycle and your course. What course are you doing?

Kieke - so glad that your op when well and you can start your FET soon  It also sounds like things are going well with work. I did 2 jobs for a few months and it was very stressful as I was busy enough as it was but my new manager has taken steps to reduce my work load, which is good. What kind of work do you do? Good luck with it all anyway 

nuttynat - sorry to hear about your bfn. I got a bfn in August so kind of in 'limbo' now, hence posting in here. I hope you don't have to wait too long for your hysteroscopy.

Mogg77 - I hope you are well and haven't had anymore strange dreams, eek!

Jenni - hello and hope all is well with you?

Skylar - sorry to hear about your bfn, I hope it went ok going back to work. So glad this thread is helping you 

Kazzzee - reading back it sounds like you have been through a lot recently, I hope all is good now. It sounds like your recent scan was positive anyway 

ustoget and fifty - how are you? I hope all is well.

 to everyone else and sorry I haven't done personals for everyone. I hope to keep up with this thread from now on.

AFM - I had my review appointment recently which was a bit of a disaster and waste of time. If the consultant had his way it would have lasted 5 minutes if that! I felt really let down by it and the clinic! We are currently looking into changing clinics and going to a few open days and the appointment made us see that it is definitely the right decision. I wrote about it in my old cycle buddies thread so will put the details here below too.

 <--- this shows how I felt after the review appointment , I was not happy!  Basically we felt like it was a total waste of time going, we didn't feel like we found out anything new and from the start it felt like the consultant couldn't wait for us to finish the appointment and leave. He didn't even seem to know why we were there at first, saying I guess it didn't work then?! He briefly went through the cycle saying I responded as expected to the drugs and had a good number of eggs, which appear to have been good quality. He feels the issue is a sperm issue and that there is nothing we can do. Apparently it is just luck and we're not a hopeless case but it's luck!!! He said it is luck and getting the right sperm sample, which is luck of the draw basically!! I asked if it is worth seeing a urologist and he said not really then changed his mind and said it might be and he will refer us to Mr Ramsay. I then asked about IMSI and he said it might be worth looking into. Without my questions, he would have had no suggestions I queried my low progestrone and he dismissed it yet again. He wouldn't change anything on another cycle, apart from maybe doing IMSI. He didn't seem to have the facts for us, such as what DH's sample actually was like. He also didn't even know whether the fresh or frozen sample was used! He just said it wasn't great!! He said he would have expected the embryos to get to blastocyst for our age but they didn't and weren't of great quality. I don't understand why the frozen sperm sample wasn't used if the fresh wasn't great! He didn't seem to know much about it and I think it is because he is not a specialist in male infertility obviously. In the end I didn't ask many questions as I felt that he was just giving basic answers and not really actually answering us. The appointment has definitely made us realise we are making the right decision to move clinics as they seem very set in their ways and not really willing to listen about any concerns etc. He also said the age thing and that we're young so plenty of time!! I felt very disheartened after the appointment and felt my questions were a nuisance to him and he couldn't get us out the door quick enough  We're still deciding about the urologist, I guess it is worth going to at least one appointment and seeing if there is anything we can do.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## andade

Kieke - Glad you're feeling well. I didn't have any issues when I first dId it either.  
Got high hopes for you, especially with all the exercise that you're doing.
Think after your boxercise (sounds me talk! ) you can conquer anything! 

Mrs RL - Im doing a MA. I'm not the best of students  
Sorry your review appointment didn't go as planned. The consultant sounds totally useless and seems to not know the purpose of a review appointment!   Sometimes it's luck if the draw, ax yo who you get to see.
Was this NHS or private?


----------



## MrsRL

Thanks Andade. Good luck with your MA 

He was rather useless definitely!! He's the only consultant there so it wasn't like we could request to see someone else  It was our only NHS cycle but it's a private clinic that does both! He seemed to think we will be going there again! Hmm no!! 

xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi Kieke,

Ha ha that post made me laugh. It will all be worth it! I'm back into it big time have been for a few weeks now... Can't walk today as did leg day yesterday and I'm struggling a bit! 

Sorry it's a quick one just on lunch! Xx


----------



## kazzzee

I'll reply later properly but I just wanted to share that the Harmony blood test came back as low risk for chromosomal issues (inc Downs)  and I'm so happy about that I wanted to share with you all.


----------



## andade

So pleased for you Kazzee!


----------



## MrsRL

Lovely news Kazzzee, that is great  x


----------



## Kieke

MrsRL - I feel your frustration, not what you expect from a review meeting. We stayed with out NHS clinic for private treatment, they are very nice and I trust them but they don't look at enough factors in my opinion. So if we have to cycle again I will definitely look at other clinics.
We will also go and see Mr Ramsay if need be.
I work for a small family owned publishing company, we publish primary school books. My official title is 'sales & marketing assistant' but I do whatever comes my way  

kazzzee - that's excellent news! So pleased for you.


----------



## jenni01

Hello Loves!!
PC still not being behaved and I miss my emoticons!!....(crying little face here!)

MrsR::: I would defo complain and move clinics hun!!....what a tossxr!!...(mad face here!)

Kazzee::: Congrats hun!!!...(clapping hands here!)

Hello to everyone.....( hugs and kisses in here!)

OK so you'll never guess........(smiling face here!!)...
I got an email this morning and I was offered a potential donor!!!!....(jumping up and down here!!)
She's 5ft 9 ins....my blood type....light brown hair....blue eyes...and she weighs 9st 10lbs...
Yay!!!!!!
So I've said yes of course!!!
Hope you're all well.......sorry about this bloody pc..(peed off face here....but smiling!)...)


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Kazzzee - Thank-you for the links.Yes Fifty did tell me about her AMH re-test results,she has been wonderful answering loads of questions that PM-ed her. Glad your commute is going well & I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for your driving test.Congratulatuons on the good news from the Harmony test,must be a huge relief.

jenni01 - You definately weren't abrupt I appreciate your honesty I tend to be a call a spade a spade gal IRL so I definately didn't take offence. Fantastic news about your potential donor  

nuttynat1982- I'm very sorry about your BFN   . 

andade -Wow!I'm impressed with your fitness regime,I've let myself go terribly since the whole IVF malarkey started so will be looking to you for inspiration to get myself back into gear.

Kieke - Having ups & downs but after reading about your and andade' fitness routine I think I will look into doing something too,you ladies are so inspirational.

MrsRL -I'm so sorry your follow up appointment was such an infuriating experience.Sorry to say but the Dr you saw sounds like a complete moron!Hopefully you will find a clinic where you will feel fully supported (& so you should after going through all that!).

Not much to report my end,work was ok . I think I will get as much info as I can about where to possible cycle again but I won't make any definately choices until the new year.I just feel like I need sometime to reclaim my life back!

xx


----------



## MrsRL

Thank you Kieke. I'm glad you have had a good experience at your clinic. There were several things that I didn't like about mine so staying there isn't an option. I expected the review meeting to give us some answers and hope for the future but it left us feeling disheartened!  Your job sounds good, do you enjoy it?  

Jenni - thank you. Your posts do make me smile  That is brilliant news about the donor, so happy for you  

Skylar - thank you. It made me laugh when you called him a moron he really is lol   I hope I never have to see him again!! I hope we find a good clinic too, hopefully the open evenings will help us to decide. I know where you're coming from about reclaiming your life back. It is unlikely we will cycle again until the new year so maybe we will be cycle buddies  

Hello to everyone else, hope all is well. 

xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Hello Limbolanders!  

I'm sorry I disappeared for a second time. I needed some time off FF after having an early miscarriage after my bfp back at the end of August. I've chatted to a few of you elsewhere and you've all been amazing thank you, but it's time for some "normal"  FF chat again as I am now firmly back in limboland until Gennet in Prague tell me when I can start my next treatment. I'm really hoping I can sneak one in before Christmas but I have to wait to check AF is playing ball first.

*MrsRL* lovely to see you on here and I hope you are getting closer to finding a new clinic with a decent consultant, if I don't get chance to cycle before Christmas there's a chance we will be cycle buddies again 

*Skylar and nuttynat* nice to meet you both... I'll have to go and read up on your news to get to know a bit about you x

*Jenni* thanks for your PM  so happy to hear things are getting exciting for you now!!!

*Kieke* I'm sorry I haven't been on to check how your hysto went I hope it all went well after all that waiting to get it sorted 

*Kazzzee* special thanks to you for all your continued support through everything. I am so so happy to hear your Harmony test went well that's such amazing news!!!  Huge respect to you for doing driving lessons and your test while you're pregnant!! 

*Fifty, Andade, Sfg, Oscar, Moggs, Ustoget, Cloudy * and anyone else I've missed, big hello to you all and I hope those with growing bellies are all doing brilliantly xxx


----------



## oscar13

Hello my lovelies xxx

Jenni such wonderful news about the donor, over the moon for you (((((()))))) xx

Kazzzee, whoop whoop for harmony test result, wonderful feeling isn't it. How is the driving going? xx

Nattynat, sorry for the BFN but welcome to the thread and I hope we can provide you some support.

Fifty, glad to hear the house is looking gorgeous but sorry for the hole in the kitchen 

Cinnamon, sending massive hugs. Pleased you feel ready to join us again and shout if there is anything you need ((((())))) xxx

MrsRL, sorry the review was so sh*t!! We were recommended a supplement called Proxeed to help my OHs sperm and it definitely improved his samples (we just ordered from Amazon). Where in the country are you cycling?

Andade, hope the studying is going well! Impressive with all the training and cake baking too. Have you had any confirmation of cycle dates yet?

Kieke, wow the boxercise sounded tough, no wonder you feel like you have been hit by a truck! 

Waves and hugs to Skylar, Moggs, Ustoget, Cloudy and apologies to anyone else I have missed!

No real news here. Settling into the house and trying to prioritise work that needs doing! Suddenly feeling like time is running short before this little one is due (particularly when ladies on a December birth board are already starting to have their babies). 29 weeks now and feeling pretty well (just learnt to accept swelling and carpal tunnel). Had a consultant appointment of Tuesday and now have to have the baby monitored twice a week as I don't feel much in the way of movement. I have been concerned as this is normal for me and whenever I have scans he is always moving around happily but they want to be extra cautious which I won't complain about. Anyway, already had first monitoring appointment and he seems happy as can be in there so all good, back again tomorrow morning. 

Hope everyone has good weekends xxx


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Hello Ladies

Cinnamon75 -Nice to meet you too & I'm very sorry to hear about your miscarriage  

MrsRL -It just made me so cross to read how you were treated!Hopefully the new year will be better for both of us. 

oscar13- Can Proxeed be taken if DH is taking loads of other vitamins too? Hope everything goes well tomorrow.


Hope everyone has a lovely weekend

xx


----------



## Kieke

jenni - that is brilliant news! I bet you are extra excited now!

Skylar - I'm sure you will find some sort of exercise you enjoy. Fifty is the proper fitness queen in Limbo!

MrsRL - my job isn't too bad but I haven't had enough to do for at least the past 6 months. So I'm super pleased that some more work will come my way soon.  

cinnamon75! I wondered where you had gone, glad to have you back!
Hysto went well, no pain and/or bleeding, just tired from GA but back to normal now. I didn't get the change to speak to the consultant but they removed 1 polyp according to the notes.

oscar - glad they are keeping a close eye on you! Take it easy, the house will get sorted one way or the other.
And I will also look into Proxeed, thanks.

Question ladies, I think my AF is on it's way, 5 days early! Do you think that might be because of the hysto?? And will I be able to use tampons with the hysto only being done 9 days ago??

Hello to everyone! Hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## mogg77

Just a quick hi to everyone, sorry not been on feeling washed out this week , just to say congrats Jenni that's brilliant, 
so sorry cinnamon about your mc  ,
lots of love to everyone and I'll try and catch up over the weekend xxx zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## andade

Evening all! 
Wrote a long post earlier while on the train and then lost it! 

Jenni - So pleased for you!   Before you know it, you'll be going abroad with your flight virgin dh and preparing to be a lovely, receptive oven for your bubba.

Skylar - Im just a fledgling!   Fifty and Kieke are the fitness queens, especially Fifty!  Trust me, I'm nowhere near even being a fitness princess yet. 

Cinnamon - So glad to see you back on the board. It's understandable that you wanted a break from FF.   I really hope that Gennet can fit you in when you're ready.

Oscar - Glad you're settling in and I hope you're not doing too much around the house.  I'm sure the extra scans must be reassuring and being extra cautious is good.  The studying starts properly next week, although I'm doing pre-reading this weekend.  

Kieke - Usually, you can't use tampons for around a month after any procedure like a hysto. This is to reduce the chance of infection.

Mogg - Sorry you've not been feeling well. Hope you get a chance to rest up over the weekend.

Hi to everyone that I haven't mentioned personally. 

Got a call from the clinic today.  I start Progynova on the 11th and my first scan is on the 22nd. Quite exciting and nerve wracking. Missed a call to arrange delivery of the drugs as I thought it was a spam call and didn't think they would call so quickly. Only realised when /i checked my voicemail at the train station this afternoon.
Took me and oh at least 20 times of listening to the voice mail separately to work out the number to call back.    I listened a few times and wrote what I thought was the number, he listened and wrote down the number and then we compared them and there was some discrepancy in the middle. 
So we both listened again decided we both agreed on the number.    I eventually called when I got off the train and the number was 'not recognised'!   Cue more listening and I decided one digit needed changing and hey presto - got through!   Delivery arranged for the 13th.
So all go!
We had a great day out today, so all in all a good day! 

Hope everyone had a great day and is looking forward to the weekend, even if it is just to rest, x


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!!
Thanks for all the congratulations about the donor!!!...Yay like you've said it truly feels real!!...plus tomorrow is the depot injection so even more reality!!!

Oscar::::Good luck today hun!!..(((((((HUG))))))...I'm sure everything will be fine and Bubbas just chillin in there!!...xxxx

Moggs::: Did you catch up on your sleep??...Zzzzzz

Andade::: That's brilliant news hun!!!!...all be it chaotic but Yay!!!...xx

Kieke::: Personally I think it may have something to with the hysto....if it was me I wouldn't use tampons tbh but maybe I'm being over cautious...xxx

Cinnamon::: I'm so glad you've found the strength to come back on here for support..(((((hug))))
Just take every day on at a time..xx

Massive Hello to everyone else!!!!...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

As you can tell I'm still without emoticons but I'm working on it!!!..)

Have a good weekend everyone..xx


----------



## jenni01

Woooohoooooo!!!!!!
Yay...move over Stephen Hawking I'm back!!!!! 
I got that bloody Windows thing off after 3 hours!!! 
I'm back with emoticon vengeance!!!!


----------



## andade

Emoticon overload!!  
Nothing keeps Jenni down!


----------



## mogg77

I'm feeling quite  emoticonal!!  good to have you back in full force Jenni!


----------



## jenni01

Yeah man you got it bxtches!!!


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies!

Andade - sounds like a right kerfuffle to get that delivery sorted. Glad you got there in the end.
I managed my 5K yesterday but I was proper slow... I managed not to walk but that's about it. On a better note; I lost 6.5lbs! Pretty chuffed with that. I should have lost the weight I gained by the end of this week so everything I lose from the point will be a bonus!
Thank you so much for mentioning Harcombe on here.

jenni - hurray to the emoticons! It's the little things in life that make all the difference  

Well I'm having a small panic... After my hysto I had no bleeding (a tiny bit on the day itself). Than a couple of days ago I had proper heavy dark spotting followed by fresh blood Friday eve and yesterday. It now more or less stopped... was this my period or an 'in between' bleed?? I wouldn't be bothered normally but I need to ring on day 1 to get my appointments sorted! Strangely enough my last AF was pretty mild (but lasted 4 days). What if I miss it? Not sure what to do... shall I book in my day 21 just in case and cancel in case it starts again on the day it should have started?
If I miss it all will be postponed by a month which means the timing is going to be crap...
Any thoughts?


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke - if it was red blood i think it counts as a period. It was probably shorter than usual as they might have 'cleared you out' a bit. 

Jenni - so glad you have found a doner that sounds perfect for you - and that you have emoticons again  

Andade - countdown to the 11th! It's all happening on here! 

Oscar - I've only managed to have one lesson, my instructor was sick on Thursday night and didn't want to risk making me ill. Hopefully he will be well enough for Tuesday as it's the only night this week (apart from Monday) that I'm free. For a pregnant person who is tired all the time I'm not sure how or why I'm managing to book up my weeks like this! Need to take it easy! 

Cinnamon - got your PM and will reply. I hope you can get going at Gennet soon x

Hope everyone is doing ok out there. I told my aunt and my (80-year-old) cousin the big news today. Kind of the closest thing I have to a mum/grandparent. They were both really excited which is nice  Tell you what though, it's terrifying once you have told the people who have a vested interest in it working out, suddenly their happiness is at stake as well as your own. 

Oh and the other thing I was going to mention - I was so glad I had that private scan done in week 11, where they were able to confirm the nuchal levels were ok, because the NHS completely failed us at our 12 week scan. The scanner was rubbish and the person doing the scanning was rubbish. She blamed the position of the babies but seriously, the scanner was so grainy she had no hope of seeing anything. She basically gave up and said she couldn't do the checks, which wouldn't have been so bad except that the babies were measuring ahead and it was already late in week 12 so there was no time to get the scan done again! So thank god I'd already had the scan and had the harmony blood test back or we really would have been in a pickle!


----------



## sfg29

Hola Chicas!  Remember me?  Lol

Sorry for being awol, I promise I'll be better with keeping up to date with everyone but work has been mega crazy - remember me telling you I have to step up after my boss had an ectopic pregnancy?  Well being a Finance Manager is no fun at all and managing people is definitely torture!  I have 2 very childish and immature girls (21 & 26) on my team who loves to bxtch and moan about everything and one has a serious attitude problem!  Anyone got any tips on how to manage them as I don't think my boss will be returning tomorrow and I can see I've got at least another week of acting manager?

Apart from that little problem, I've got month end to get through this week and to top it off, I have a funeral to attend to!  DH's nan unfortunately passed away 2 Tuesday ago and tomorrow is her funeral.  It's going to be a long day tomorrow as I'm going into work early so that I can have a couple of hours off work in the afternoon to attend the funeral and then go back into work to finish off month end.  I know I shouldn't be getting stressed, particularly with my upcoming tx next month but the pressure over the last 2 weeks has been getting to me and I nearly cried on last week I was left to take the weekly Finance call by myself!  FC my boss returns back to work soon otherwise I'm going to sign myself off too!

Just going to do some short personals as I've got a few pages of catching up to do!

Kazzzee - great news about the Harmony test, bet you can relax now a little?

Kieke - Well done on the weight loss!  I think I need to jump on board this Harcombe diet as I need to loose some weight.  I haven't really put much effort into it if I'm honest as I love my food and after today's disastrous shopping trip for an outfit for the funeral, I looked absolutely hideous in everything I tried on and it's all because of my giant boobs and belly!  Just had a quick read on Phase 1 and I'm not sure if I like the idea of no fruit but if it means losing weight I can do it for a week.

Jenni - lol glad you're armed with emoticons.  Hope your depot injection went well today - what is it by the way as I've never heard of it...or am I being thick here?

Mogg - Hope you're feeling better and you're laying off the cheese as I'm sure you don't want another dream about Jeremy Corbyn and placentas!  

Andade - I'm glad your delivery of drugs is all sorted, what a palaver!

Oscar - not long for you hun!  I hope you manage to get your house sorted in time and glad to hear you're having extra monitoring  

Mrs RL - I can concur your consultant was an ****, total tit and a buffoon rolled into one!  I hope you find a clinic with a better service and care and have you considered going abroad?

Skylar & NuttyNat - sorry to hear about your BFNs    we're a good old bunch here and we'll look after you guys xxx

Fifty - Hope you're well and not doing too much at the gym and work?  I'm having a large glass of your peanut banana smoothies as my dessert tonight  

Cinnamon - so sorry about your mc hun, I didn't realise  .  FC Gennet can work their magic on you and me  

Hope everyone else is well and sorry if I have missed anyone else out.  Much love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello my dear sfg- I hope you are enjoying those smoothies... If you have any I've been adding 1 teaspoon of coconut oil in my smoothies for the extra health benefits!

I'm sorry to hear about dh nan. 

And those girls sound like half of the team I work on! Think heads banging together would be OK  

Does anyone take melatonin And if so where can I buy it? Xx


----------



## kazzzee

SFG - I think the only way to manage difficult people is to find out what motivates them and make that the focus. Easier said than done I'm sure! If you can keep them motivated though that's half the challenge. Usually the stuff that people are motivated by is the stuff they do well, or to be reminded that they do something well, so sometimes the best thing to do is praise them when they do something that isn't moaning! I used to manage a complete headcase who was only really happy when he was moaning! When I realised that it was when he was complaining that he was at his happiest I stopped worrying that I had to change things to make him happy and just let him get on with it! He will be a grumpy old man one day!


----------



## kazzzee

Fifty - pretty sure you can only get it in the US - but can you import it? Here's some: http://www.vitashoppes.com/?s=melatonin&post_type=product

/links


----------



## sfg29

Eeek forgot a few things as just seen Kazzzee's post and it reminded me I forgot to say, Kieke I would count the red blood as a period but if I was you, I'll wait for the next period to start as you've only just had the hysto and not sure if the period after that counts.  However, I understand your situation and I know you wouldn't want to delay treatment for another month so I will go with your gut instinct do and what's best for you.

Kazzzee only just seen your post - hope the driving lessons are going well in your condition and yes, you need to take it easy woman!    Aww I bet your Aunt and cousin is absolutely thrilled for you and I know what you mean about telling people as I always feel like such a disappointment when I tell them the last tx didn't work.  For my upcoming tx, only my best friend and DH sister knows we're going to Prague (she had to sign for my drugs so couldn't really lie to her) and I'm not sure if I want to tell my mum or MIL as I just can't face talking about it with them if it's a BFN again.

Sorry about your horrible NHS scan experience - can't they do anything right these days?  It's a good job you paid for a private scan.

Xxx


----------



## sfg29

I do praise the girls and I've tried to get to know them a bit better to see what motivates them  Ac I work over 2 sites, I'm only in the office 3 days a week with them and when I'm not there, I have heard from other people in the room that they don't seem to be doing a lot but chat, moan and going down for *** breaks!  Think I'm going to have one to one with them this week and ask them what they have done so far so that I can gauge exactly what they've been doing and what progress they've made.

Fifty, if only I can bash their heads together!   Lol  Will add coconut oil to my shopping list this week  

xxx


----------



## mogg77

Evening girls! apologies for also being awol- still a bit tired and distracted feeling for some reason!

Kieke have you asked your clinic what they think or were you just waiting till after weekend? I'd really want a professional opinion on it as its so important to get timings right. But it does just sound like your period was  brought forward and shortened by op maybe? Well done on losing half a stone, amazing!

Kazzeee fair play on driving lessons! It was all I could do to stop myself falling asleep at work everyday, but something other than babbys to focus on will be good too I expect. I hear you about the scans, my two nhs ones were polar opposites, one was amazing at twenty weeks but the 12 week one the scanner  was awful, plus very unfriendly.

Fifty I eat coconut oil straight out of the jar! I have also been using on belly for last month and the skin there feels amazing , really silky smooth, if I wasn't so lazy I'd use it all over!

Sfg sounds hard going at work, I'm afraid I can't offer any advise as I'm a total pushover with people, although what Kazzeee says makes sense , getting praised at work has always made me want to do my best, so maybe that'll work for your horrible twosome! How long till your tx?

And andade you're all good to go too!! What is it with people on voicemails, we get some terribly garbled ones at work, why can't they just take the time to enunciate numbers properly!? 

Well I had a busy day, car boot in the morning then some really old mates of mine got together for roast, two couples, they have kids that are school age I'd never even met- time flies! But was great to catch up, and am now in a sticky toffee pudding induced coma   
Lots of love to everyone else !xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Schnukum Puckums!! 

Kieke::: Well done on the run!! 
I wish I had your get up and go!!...but it got up and went years ago!! 

SFG::: Hello stranger!!...God you are busy right now!!...I thought there was know leniency with M about popping out for ciggies??...the girls where I am have to go out on their breaks!
The injection is the depot shot that I had hun!!
Hope all goes well today at the funeral hun   

Mogg::: That sounded like the perfect way to end the day!!...hope it was more sleep though and not sugar rush!!

Filthy::: How are you gorgeous??...have you had the hole in your kitchen fixed or are you going to wait until you get the  kitchen done?
Hope you're well 

Huge hugs to all 
So the injection went well...Brian was asleep so I did it all on my own!!....it was like pricking a sausage! 
Last BCP on Thursday and then wait for AF!  

Have a good day everyone


----------



## oscar13

Good morning my lovelies!!

Skylar - we just had OH on the proxeed as it is a multi vitamin with a number of added extras like co-enzyme q10.

Andade - the 11th will be here in no time! Hope you are feeling ready xxx

Mogg - really hope you start to feel better soon! We are in the final stretch now so make sure you are looking after yourself and getting plenty of rest. x

Jenni - good to see you back on form! Hope the injection went well? One step closer (((()))

Kieke - whoop whoop, 6.6lb is fab!!  I agree with Mogg about contact the clinic, its so important to get if right x

Kazzeee - good luck with the driving but definitely try and make some time for R+R too

Sfg - so sorry to hear about DHs Nan ((())). Also sorry work is causing you all this extra stress in the lead up to your cycle when you should be taking it easy x

Fifty - I'm a big fan on coconut oil! I used it a lot during my cycle and even my Vit D capsules contain it to help aid absorption. Nowadays like Mogg I rub it all over the expanding bump......so far (FC) it seems to be doing the job. With regards to the Melatonin I'm also not sure if you "can" import it here 

Waves and hugs to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - there's always something to worry about! Makes sense about being already 'cleared out'.
I bet your aunt and cousin were excited, it's mega big wonderful news! 

sfg - sorry to hear your DH's nan passed away, I hope she gets a good send off.
You sound indeed super busy and I Hope your boss returns soon so you can chill out a bit.
I hear you about the fruit - I'm keen on my juices but can't have any at the moment... It's not that difficult though and I keep in mind that it's temporary, small price to pay if it means I'm losing weight.
I have oats with yogurt in the morning and that is about the 'sweetest' thing on the menu.
I've looked a lot into the advise on when to start treatment again after a hysto and if my scan is fine etc I will defo go for it this cycle. I believe they only removed 1 polyp so don't feel I've been battered that much.

mogg - hhmmm sticky toffee pudding! I haven't had anything sweet for over a week now. I will make sure I get professional advise! 

jenni - when are you flying?

Oscar - I will take the professional advise on board! I'm also a big fan of coconut oil, big jar in the kitchen and in the bathroom. I even use it as a moisturizer. 

I've just spoken with my clinic who informed me I need to sign all the consent forms again! Someone should seriously change the law...
I was told that I do need to see the doctor first (check up after hysto) so I can ask what actually happened and what is going on with my AF. I'm already seeing him tomorrow morning! 
Day 21 and signing of forms is booked in for 15th October so if all is fine I will be able to start on that day! 
I've booked the whole day as holiday, I'm hoping to know my appointments a bit longer in advance (and I also hope there will be a lot less scanning...) this time with it being FET so I can book them all as hols. I would like to try and keep it hidden from work this time. I know they mean well but I don't like all the questions.
Last Friday it was just me and my manager in the office at the end of the day, as soon as it was just the 2 of us she started to ask me questions about the hysto and what happens next. It's meant well but I just don't want to discuss all the ins and outs.

Hope everyone had a good weekend! The weather should hold up even though it's very foggy in Yorkshire at the moment.
xx


----------



## andade

Evening ladies! 

Kieke - Well done on the weight loss!   I lost 4.5 lbs this week, so I'm pleased!  Are you going to stay on P1 or move onto P2?  Don't worry about being slow with the 5k, at least you completed it!   I'm yet to get to 5k and just hoping that I will have enough endurance to not stop jogging!
Hope your D21 appointment goes well,as you can start the FET process pretty soon.

Kazzee - Two more weeks until the 11th and it seems a bit unreal! It must make it more real telling relatives!  I can imagine how excited they must be.   So pleased that you got the private scan done,as the other one sounds like a right debacle!

SFG - Hello prodigal!   
Work sounds really hectic!  I would remind them of professional standards and say that when they are in the office they need to maintain some form of professionalism and as they are integral to the team if they come across as negative then they can impact on morale.  Make them feel that they have a key role in the team. They can say what they want to each other in their break times out of the office.  Hope it's not proving too stressful but it's a great experience to see what that kind of role is like.  I always say the adults are the most difficult thing about managing.
Hope the funeral went ok today and that nan got  a good send off! 

Mogg - I thought we were never going to get the correct number. Think I spoke to the same lady who left the voicemail and she said her voice was going, so I felt a bit sorry for her. Sticky toffee pudding!! Yummm   I can imagine after that meal, you just needed a good sleep!

Jenni - You're definitely rocking the emoticons now!   Glad the injection went well and fx for AF! 

Oscar - Not sure if I'm ready but I'm embracing it a bit impatient now!  Not sure why!  Hope you're well and hope the house work is coming along.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you are all well and had a great weekend and good day today!  Weather has been good.

Did a short 3k jog today, went to uni to get my student card and go to the library! Leaving to go to the theatre now,so have a good evening, x


----------



## kazzzee

Andade what did you see at the theatre? Any good?

Kieke good luck for the doctor tomorrow. 

Oscar I'm trying to take it easy. To be honest my body won't let me do much anyway! I think my worry with the driving is that the old baby brain will turn me into a bad driver. Got to try and pass though! 

Mogg I hope scan two at the hospital will be better then. Although I remember ustoget had a bad experience with her's because it took so long (it does with twins as there are two to check). I don't have much faith in my local Hospital right now... 

Jenni well done on doing the depo shot. Is that to down reg you? 

SFG it sounds like you are shaping up to be a good manager - these girls sound like a nightmare but you are doing the right thing. 

Sorry for the short replies. I have a massive headache - seems that I have loads of headaches these days. I remember when Oscar and the others were going through the headache stage so I'm hoping it will be a bit better soon. Because it's rubbish!


----------



## andade

Kazzee , I saw Showstoppers which is an improvised musical and it was fantastic!  It's an improvised musical which takes ideas from the audience, so every show is different.  It was really clever and the cast were really talented!  I went with my friend and she loved it too.  It was on BBC London today but you can check out ******* or the website.

So sorry you're suffering from headaches at the moment!  Hope this phase passes soon.


----------



## Kieke

Well you must be all very busy with it being so quiet on here.... hope all is well though!

andade - 4.5 lbs is a great loss as well! Are you on P2? I feel I have lost more since Saturday so I think I'm back on my 'old weight' which is good.
I'm staying on P1 as long as I can but will change to P2 once I start treatment - DH is worried I don't get all the nutrition I need during P1....
Well done on the jog, boxercise it is for me again tonight!

kazzzee - boo to the headaches! Hope it's a one off.

jenni - I think I will be having a 'depo shot' as well, consultant mentioned something about a one off injection to DR that lasts for 4/5 weeks?

So I went to see my consultant this morning and he introduced himself AGAIN! He did my scratch twice and the hysto 2 weeks ago and I have seen him a couple of times for other stuff... I know they see a lot of patients but seriously??
Anyhow, he confirmed 1 'larger' polyp was removed and that I did have a couple of small ones which were removed when he scraped it all out... biopsy came back clear so I'm good to go! 
He did ask if I wanted another scratch but I'm going to give it a miss this time. Pleased things are moving again!


----------



## andade

Kieke - It is good but I was aiming for more but I did cheat a couple of times.   I'm doing P1 as I want to drop some weight but I do dip into P1,  such as when I had Shredded Wheat for breakfast and creamed spinach for dinner. 
You'll still lose weight on P2.  You are getting lots of nutrients on P1, as I  eat lots of eggs and foods high in protein. Did Legs,bums and tums today which was a killer at times.

It's like youre just anorher body in front if them sometimes!    I'm glad that everything is fine for you to start treatment. So when exactly do you start?


----------



## Kieke

andade - I know the diet isn't a diet as such, I just told him that I will move to the next phase once we actually start to keep him happy
I don't feel deprived of anything and I'm not hungry! 

Baseline scan is on 15th October and if all is ok I will have this 'depo shot' (I believe it's the same as jenni's) and another scan 2 weeks later to make sure my lining is nice and thick again. If this is the case I will take progesterone tablets for 2 weeks followed by the actual transfer (I think some more meds are involved).


----------



## sfg29

Evening you lovely lot!

Well my boss turned up for work yesterday so no more dealings with the 2 immature girls!!!  Hooray no more stressing and i can't focus on upcoming tx.

Funeral went really well yesterday, she had a lovely send off surrounded by so many loved ones, some coming all the way from Italy.  It was lovely to see how much she was loved.

Andade - thanks for the advice, you are right in and I had plan in saying something similar but as my boss turned up, I just filled her in in what's been going and I left it to her to see how wants to deal with it.  We have agreed we should be having weekly team meeting to discuss what everyone is currently doing and set deadlines and whether anybody needs help.

Kazzzeee - luckily my hard work and tackling the situation head on and taking everything in my stride has been positively noticed so I'm happy with that and at least the business knows that I am capable of step up if needed.

Mogg - sticky toffee pud would go down a treat right now if I didn't have a sore throat!  Hope you and bubba are ok?

Oscar - thanks hun, hope your house is coming along nicely and everything is hunky dory with your scans?

Jenni - The girls obviously take advantage of the 2 days I'm not on site so have no way off knowing how many breaks they're having.  Plus they only clock in and out for lunch but not on the other breaks    Only 4 more days to my AF hopefully (if she plays ball) and starting tx!  Yikes it's all so real now.

Kieke - glad to hear you've got the all clear to start tx!  Can't believe your consultant didn't recognise you, how rude!  I have a question about this harcombe diet, are you allowed to use oil for cooking and does almond milk count as dairy?

Hello to everyone else I've missed, hope you're all ok?

Xxx


----------



## andade

Kieke - Exactly! It's just a way of changing your eating habits.  P2 will give you more options of foods to eat, so more interesting meals.

Exciting!  Your scan is just two weeks away! It's all kicking off on here in Limboland!  

Sfg29 - I  can imagine that's a lot of stress off your shoulders!   I'm pleased that nan had a lovely send off.  Can imagine an Italian funeral being quite big.
You can use oil for cooking and I  think alond milk not being natural is probably a P3 cheat. They advocate going as natural as possible but I don't think it would do any harm in P2.

Hope everyone is well on this quiet day,  x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello lovely ladies

Just checking in... Off to the gym for a leg & booty session with my friend! I hope all is well. 

Been so busy as doing overtime at work then my
Long shifts as well plus house stuff and gym! Next week is when it should all calm down a bit and I'll have more free time to catch up!

Hope all is well with you crazy bunch 

Xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Lovelies!! 
Just checking in to say HELLOOOOO!! 
Not stopping but will catch up.....bad head it must be the injection!!...Like a hangover without the good bit!
I hope everyone's OK 
Have a good day!! 

Filthy::: Hello gorgeous!!


----------



## andade

Afternoon  
Quick one from me.
Hope everyone is ok. 
Jenni, hope your head clears up soon. 

Just got back from the allotment with my dad. Got loads of onions and veg! Going to meet an ex-colleague later this afternoon.  

Take care all, x


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Good evening lovely ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days. Had a lovely day out with a friend in London on Monday. We  went to the London Cat Village, it was so nice to feel like a normal person & not focus on anything but the kitties.I felt very relaxed afterwards. 

Good news at work today too, they've asked me to come in & to some extra days which I will get back in lieu.As I'm part-time this works out to about 2 weeks annual leave & means I will probably be able to go on holiday in the new year. This will be my first holiday in 2 years so I am really excited.

Other than that not much to report am going to look into joining an exercise class next (inspired by all you lovely lot) but am a bit embarrassed as am a stone & a half over my normal weight & have zero co-ordination hoping to get my confidence back if can get moving with some form of exercise.

Hope you all have a lovely evening.

xx


----------



## mogg77

Skylar I had to google cat village- it looks really fun! Great news on possible holiday  

Jenni hope you're feeling better, I've been bit rough from my flu an whooping cough jabs- headachey and irritable. 

Great news Kieke, finally you've a clear run and good to go after all your delays and hurdles!

So let me get this straight- we have Jenni, Kieke, andade, and sfg- fifty too? All cycling in October!! Did I get it right, did I miss someone?? Gracie as well? Soooo exciting! I feel like doing a banana dance but I've lost half the smileys since I updated my iPad     A hug'll have to do it   

So I'm off camping again at weekend with little sis, some friends having joint birthday gig in a barn in Dorset with camping, should be fun and can escape to camper when it gets too much! I also came up with a plan to drive to Ireland with baby malachy to meet his relatives there in spring, and stay for a few weeks but I'll have to see nearer the time how I'm actually coping with it all, Otherwise I'll just fly! I may be being over ambitious  
Hope everyone's well xxxxxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Moggs::: Ooh that sound's like fun!!!....and have I picked up on the fact that you're calling Mini Mogg "Malacky"!!! 

Skylar::: I love puddy cats!!...did you not want to bring them all home?

Helloooooo to all!! 

Headache is still here and I can't shift the bugger!! 
Can I ask for some advice please!!....when travelling abroad for tx what do I do with ref to meds and security at the airport?
I'm thinking I should be ok going out cos it's just pills and my inhalers for asthma but coming back it will be syringes...
Help! 
Thanks...xx
Have a good day all...love to everyone 
P.s...How's Ustoget??..xx


----------



## sfg29

Morning all!  

Skylar - Cat village sounds amazing, must goigle that later. Fab news about your work and potential holiday, sounds like just the tonic you need x

Mogg - yes that's right about us all cycling this month, FC Oct is a lucky month for us.  Camping sounds like fun and hope you have a lovely weekend.

Jenni - sorry to hear you've still got headaches, I hope Brian is looking after you?  I've not been feeling too great either, got a sore throat and a dry cough since Monday night.

Ref to drugs, get your clinic to write you a letter about carrying drugs and you should be fine.  When we did it in April, security at Prague airport didn't even bother checking my bag, they were more interested in DH's Italian passport being a fake!  Not long to go now!

Hello to everyone else, will catch up with you all later.

Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Morning Jenni yep malachy has stuck- I like it cos it sounds kind of mischievous  
My clinic wrote me a covering note for my meds, which I took in cabin,  I didn't end up needing it, the security wasn't bothered at all, I guess diabetics do it all the time.


----------



## mogg77

Oops morning sfg! And morning everyone else! Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Good morning All!

Well October has arrived and I can honestly say I am so excited that there are so many of our lovely group cycling together this month! I have my cheerleading outfit (OK trackies and a baggy Tshirt) at the ready......come on lovely ladies let's do this!!!!! It is time for us to have a really special Christmas this year xxxxx

Jenni, it sounds like most clinics will give you a covering letter but I am yet to read of anyone having problems through security. Hope that bl**dy headache paases soon - maybe try an icepack? Pass an extra cuddle Rockys way for me x

Mogg, I am loving Malachy! How are you feeling now? I think time is flying. Really jealous you are off camping again we haven't managed to get away at all this year xx

Skylar, so glad you have something lovely to look forward to x 

Morning SFG, Andade, Fifty, Kazzeee, Kieke and all. Hope everyone is having a good week. Ustoget and Cloudy, not heard from you in ages lovelies, hope you are both doing OK? Thinking of you xx

Afm, settling in well at the new home. Just arranged having windows replaced (my god never realised these things were so expensive), just hoping they are done before this little man arrives. Been given loads of 2nd hand things from family and friends which is helping with all the other expense of late.....people are so generous! On a not so positive note not a single person offered me a seat on the commute again today (in fact I can count on 1 hand the number of times someone has)....don't normally mind but have such a back ache today I could have really done with one. Oh well only another 8 weeks or so left at work! xxx


----------



## jenni01

Thanks girls!!
Yeah I think I'll get a letter from the clinic....it's from watching that Borders Security programme or whatever it's called!!
Brian's like " Oh they may think we're smuggling drugs and take them off us!" 
Seriously!!....he's had NO input into anything but now he's worried about airport security! 
We'll be fine!! 

Moggs ::: I like the name....I think it's unusual and distinctive so it will defo suit yours and Mr Moggs' son! 
SFG:::: IT'S ONLY FRICKIN OCTOBER!!!!!....WE'VE MADE IT!!!!  

Oscar:: Ahh Thankyou!!...Rocky say's Hello back but he's been a naughty boy today so he's in his bed in a huff!!....Still waiting for his tracky!!
Hope all's well with you hun....have you done your nursery yet? 

Thanks again..xx


----------



## jenni01

SFG::: Sorry you're not feeling very well 

Oscar:: Some people are just plain rude hun!!!....but not long till your maternity! 

Ok off to nurse my head..xx


----------



## mogg77

Oscar that is so rude! Hope your commute isn't too long, I suppose people just suddenly find looking out the window/ at the metro reeeaaalllyyy interesting all of a sudden! 

Jenni I bet rocky looks even cuter when he's sulking! Hope head feels better soon xxx and your throat sfg xxx


----------



## oscar13

Thanks ladies. The commute is an hour in total. It's amazing how many people suddenly find looking at the floor facinating .........


----------



## Step_by_Step

Hi Ladies..... I've been AWOL again sorry. Will you ever forgive me?!? 

So to keep you up to date with what's been happening with me...... I got a kitten!! DH was away on a golf trip and I needed to nip to the vets for some more meds for the pooch and I saw his picture on the wall. He had been found at 4 weeks old in a box and hand reared ever since. So then I decided I'd go take a look and the rest is history. It was a bit naughty of me but DH was very pleased when he got home to a 11 week old kitten running around. You won't believe how cuddly and cute he is!! 

We also went away last weekend further up north for a nice break our pooch came with us and our kitten stayed with my parents. The weather was lovely, we took part in archery, rifle shooting and crossbows plus a few games of tennis thrown in there. It was such a lovely break. 

And then this week I've had numerous head aches and migraines and AF is due tomorrow so this morning I thought i'll take a test to rule out pregnancy because I don't want to keep throwing pain killers down my throat for the migraines and guess what....... it was a faint positive!!!!!! Fx when I re-test on Saturday it will be a little darker. 

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and I will catch up soon but good luck to all the ladies having tx in October!! And I hope all you lovely ladies already pregnant are doing ok. 

xx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Popping in very quickly as I'm on lunch, will catch u properly tomorrow when I work from home. But I am definitely intending on cycling this month, just waiting on my period to arrive in 9 days.... Eeeek! Ever so slightly pooping myself in the corner at the prospect of this actually happening now :-S

Hi to everyone and hope everyone is well


----------



## Kieke

sfg - glad your DH's nan had a nice send off. Sounds like a busy gathering.
Good news about your boss returning back to work, now you can relax a bit more.
I can highly recommend the Harcombe diet, so far it's one of the easiest 'diets' I have followed. I am however graving dark chocolate at the moment! It started when I was watching the Great Bake Off last night.  

Skylar - excellent news about the extra hours! A holiday sounds like music to my ears... have you started to day dream about a destination yet?
And don't worry about joining an exercise class, I was always apprehensive but not once did I feel out of place and I tried loads of different things. Do you want to do a class or are you looking at starting off with cardio?

Yes Mogg, transfer should be mid November! 
Your camping trip sounds so good, I wish we could go camping but with my DH's back we always needs a proper bed which makes hols more expensive.
Love the name Malachy  

Oscar - how rude that nobody stands up for you! You should carry a sign with a big arrow pointing down to your belly  

Step_by_Step - forgiven already! Your kitten looks so cute! What is his name?
Hey, what am I doing talking about your kitten, you might be pregnant! How amazing would that be??  
Keeping everything crossed for you!  

WGD - exciting times ahead! Remind me, are you doing long or short protocol and will you start on day 21 of your cycle?

Not much news from me, it was def my AF last weekend since I have had no further bleeding. I've made an appointment for an acupuncture session next week so all is finally going according to plan.

We had a meeting at work this morning (the fist team meeting since November 2013!). It was confirmed that they are not replacing the lady who is leaving and they informed us who will be taking over what from the duties. Unfortunately I've only been given 1/3 of the workload but it's better than nothing. 
They think I'm busier than what I am but decided I can hardly say I currently have only work for 2.5 hrs max per day. But time will tell, at least I get to move desk so I won't be sandwiched between my managers any more!


----------



## mogg77

Morning ladies!
Just want to say step that's  so amazing, they say there's no such thing as a false positive, here's to that line getting stronger! Kitten sounds too sweet,  something more special about a rescued one- my sis has a gorgeous pup she found dumped  by a bin in Portugal at about five weeks, he's a total cutie and getting huge!
Hope everyone has a great day xxxx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Kieke - Thank you for the forgiveness.... I'd hoped the kitten would help my cause! We called him Derek hehe! He's such a character. Thanks for the good luck, I'm testing again in the morning so I will let you know the outcome! 
Great news you're not sandwiched between your managers anymore and that you've been given 1/3 of the workload for the lady who has left, in my mind I'm thinking that will break you in nicely, maybe in a few more months there will be more work for you to do. 


Mogg - Thanks for your post this morning, I'm hoping its not a false positive but as I took the test on a whim I was really shocked. Any other lady that's not going through/been through what we have wouldn't have thought twice about taking pain relief for migraines but I didn't want to risk it just in case (or maybe subconsciously I knew??!) . I however am suffering with another headache today (not a migrane thank god!). 

I hope you are well, I've ready back a few pages and seen you have thought of a lovely name for your baby boy! 

A big   to everyone else! 

xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Step::: Wowser!! 
Congratulations (tentatively!) on your BFP!!! 
And welcome home "Derek" the puddy cat!! 
As you know I'm an animal lover....in fact I think we all are on here!!

Kieke::: So you're going to get breathing space in sooo many ways!!...it's better for you if you haven't got too much workload on hun cos you'll be PUPO soon!!  

Hello to all  
Flying visit!!!!

Oooh Moggs....I'm being intimidated by your friend "Choos!"....she's bragging about the sunshine and beaches etc etc!!
Only joking she's nice and she speaks highly of you!!....obviously doesn't know you that well!!


----------



## andade

Evening ladies! 

Skylar - Your visit to the Cat Village sounds great! Good news about the extra hours. A holiday is definitely something to look forward to. Any ideas where you want to go?
Don't worry about the exercise classes. Everyone is just trying to keep up and do their own thing to be worried about looking at you. I'm definitely not slim and I just get on with everything. 

Mogg -  Hope you're feeling better so that you can enjoy the camping weekend.   I  like the name Malachy and the idea of travelling to Ireland in your camper van. Sounds really fun and exciting.
Thanks for the hugs in place of the banana dance. 

Jenni - Hope the headaches have eased up. 
I can just imagine you getting into an argy bargy with border control if they tried anything   A letter will minimise the possibility of your TV appearance on Border Control! 

Oscar - I've a feeling your cheerleader outfit might catch on - cosy yet sporty! 
You need to have a massive 'baby on board ' badge and really stick your belly in their face. People are do selfish these days!  

Step - Alls gorgiven!   Kitten sounds lovely but your test sounds amazing!   Fx that it comes back stronger on the next test.    

WGD - Yay! Another October cycler. 

Kieke - How's week 2 going? Went to the Cake and Bake Show today and that was a test!   I failed and did taste cake but it was everywhere! !🙈
Can't believe you've had your first team meeting since 2013!   It's good that you have extra hours but not too much so that you're swept off your feet. 

AFM - Been busy but it's good. Still trying to get fit and improving my pace and speed when jogging. So I'm, pleased with that since a couple months ago I was doing no exercise! 
Got a birthday afternoon tea tomorrow and my niece is having a Bday bbq  as well,  which I'm hoping to pass by too.
One week to go... 

Hello to everyone.  Hope you're all well and that you have a great weekend, x


----------



## ustoget

hi everyone..sorry for my disappearance. after my hospital stay i went into panic mode that i need to be ready for the babies so have spent every minute possible shopping and sorted the house. also was completely exhausted so have gone down to 4 days now (have weds off to split the week) and have to say did make this week easier for me.

Jenni - yay to finding  doner... my clinic offered  letter to show airport security fro drugs

Cinnamon - I'm so sorry i had no idea :-( it just the worst so give yourself grieve as long as you need to 

kazzee- yay to harmony test..what a relief for you!

oscar - im also getting carpel tunnel now.. manly at night where one finger is numb, tingling and throbbing in one go..horrible. getting a splint on Tuesday to go with my sexy body wrap for spd (achey vagina for those of you that don't know  )
enjoy the extra monitoring.. the more the merrier for me (every 2 weeks at the mo)

Skylar- think i missed what dh's prob is but my dh had low sperm motility and mobility i have a vitamin schedule from a fertility nutritionist if you want a look om me. it include proxeed and what to take with it.

anadale- how exciting that its all go now !!

kieke - same thing happen to me with bleeding after hysto. i think clinic told me to book in on first bleed and then watch out if another one comes.. but can't remember 100% but looks like you have it sorted now.

sfg- sorry to hear abut your loss... i hope the funeral went as well as it could.

for all of you losing weight.. well done. it made so much of a difference for me losing weight before i got my bfp. i went from 10st 0lbs to 9st 5lbs and now im.......12st 2 lbs eeeek

can't believe were now in October.. this thread was started in November or December no?? can't wait to see all the new bfp that are upcoming


----------



## sfg29

Hi Everyone

Oscar - can't believe some people are so rude these days, clearly they have not been brought up properly!  Glad to hear friends and family are helping you out with the baby stuff, I'm hoping mine will do the same too otherwise I'll have to make DH get a second job!    I hope the back ache eases and the 8 weeks passes quickly for you.

Step - eeekkk!  I'm so excited for you and I have everything crossed the line WILL get darker!  Keep us posted       P.S Derek is a fab name for a kitten!

WGD - yay another October cycler    I'm so excited to start.

Kieke - great news about the extra work and not being sandwiched between your managers!  I wouldn't worry about not having enough work to do, you need to be chilled and relax for your upcoming tx so just enjoy twiddling your thumbs  

Andade - well done on keeping up with the running, you, Kieke and Fifty are definitely more dedicated than I am!  Going to have a big blow out this weekend before I join you and kieke on the harcombe diet, so yeah bring on the cakes, bread and pasta this weekend!  

Jenni - Can't believe October is here, we've made it!  Aye Carumba!  Have you started your other meds yet?

Fifty - hope you're not working too hard missus?  

Mogg - enjoy your camping this weekend.

Ustoget - hey welcome back!  Not surprised you went on full nesting mode after your hospital scare, I would do the same.  Glad to hear you've dropped a day at work, it must be exhausting carrying twins so you need all the rest you can get.

AFM, like Step, I thought my sore throat, cough and feeling generally unwell could be a sign that I might be pregnant so I took a test this morning and unfortunately it was a negative.  Gutted obviously as DH and I did our more than usual      this month thinking we could get lucky......wish i had the extra minutes in bed in the morning now!     

AF arrived this afternoon - it's early this month which makes a change so just emailed the clinic to confirm that I can start taking the drugs tomorrow.  I'm just so excited to be starting - eeek!

Got a busy weekend ahead, off to Cambridge tomorrow for some retail therapy and then Oxford on Sunday to see my bro, SIL and my gorgeous cheeky nephew. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend - Cloudy, Kazzeee, Cinnamon, MrsRL and anybody else I've missed, hope you're all ok?

xxx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Drum roll please........... It's a BFP!!!!!! (A definite darker line!) OMG I'm in shock, I've been awake since 3.20am needing to go pee but thought it was too early to wake DH up so I crossed my legs and managed until 6.15am. 

Jenni, anadade and sfg thank you for your good luck, it did the trick! 

Jenni - I hope you are well and ready for treatment?? Maybe I have started off all the BFPs we are going to get with all of the limbo landers cycling in October?!? I hope so!! 

Ustoget - I'm not surprised you have gone into clean mode, good idea reducing your working hours! Also, your weekend sounds lovely! 

Anadade - congrats on improving your speed when running, I love sports and I'm always doing something but actually running whether it's  is on a treadmill or on the road I really struggle. 

Sfg - I love the name Derek for a cat, the funny thing is after we named him and I was driving into work the following monday I realised our sister company MD that I deal with quite often is called Derek, he's not a cat lover so I've told him the story about how I got our kitten but missed telling him what we've decided to call him. I don't think he will be best pleased!! So sorry to hear your extra bedroom business didn't work for you and that you aren't feeling too great with your sore throat etc. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok this foggy Saturday morning!! 

xx


----------



## sfg29

Massive congratulations Step!  I'm so happy for you - sending you a massive virtue  !  

Yes let's hope your bfp is the start of many for us in October!  Hope you have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## ustoget

Wow amazing step, that's just brilliant news to wake up too


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Beautiful Babes!! 
Step::      
Well done!!!....it's actually weird to think that people can get pregnant without medical intervention!! 
Defo hope this is a good omen for the Oct birds!!  

Ustoget::: Hello hun...xx...I was worried about you....but I'm glad you and the bubbas are ok!!
Yeah I'm going to get a letter from the clinic for the return flight....just in case!

SFG:::: You go crazy today and spend spend spend!!!... 
Well done on starting your meds....hopefully if my AF plays ball I should be starting mine Mon/Tues 

Andade::: Have a lovely day today hun!!

Helllooooo to everyone wherever you are!!


----------



## kazzzee

I've got a lot to catch up on!!! 

Congratulations Step! Amazing news! I hope everything works out. Will you have to wait for your twelve week scan or can you be monitored by your clinic? 

Jenni how are the headaches? Headaches are also the bane of my life right now too. A have had a couple of migraines. Blooming hormones! 

SFg Next Week!!! Are you down regging first? Same as Jenni? Things are really going to get busy here over the next few weeks as you lot start cycling. Cambridge and Oxford in one weekend. Like your own boat race. 

Ustoget it's amazing how much can happen in a year isn't it. It sounds wise to me that you have cut back your hours. I think that around the 28 week mark I'll start to work from home - maybe even earlier than that as I'll be 26 weeks on Boxing Day, and if that coincides with me moving up to Suffolk it might be a good time to switch to working from home. Your bump must be getting quite cumbersome now. A friend of mine who has twins said that by the end of her pregnancy she was 5foot round the waist. We'll be like weebles by the end of this! 

Andrade perhaps we London based limboers should go to this cat village! Sounds great!!! Sounds like You have a busy weekend planned. And well done on the jogging! 

Kieke well it might be a good thing for you not to be too busy at work, so maybe it's a blessing in disguise. At least there can be no more of this nonsense about reducing your hours or the threat of redundancy

Mogg enjoy camping!!! When are you going? 

Oscar I literally had to plead with people in the priority seats the other day to sit down. It's depressing isn't it. Hope you are settling in to the new house 

Skylar great news on the extra work, a bit more money certainly can't hurt! 

Gracy good luck for starting the IVF! 

Everyone else I've missed sorry! OH is hassling me to get out of bed so we can go out! Better go! 

Quick update from me - it's mostly headaches at the moment. But other than that I'm feeling a bit more energised now I'm 14 weeks. I've booked a private scan for 17 weeks at which we hope to find out the sexes of the babies (also because I don't want to wait till 20 weeks to see them again!) not much else to report, been a busy couple of weeks at work. One more thing, next Friday I'll be 41 - this year went quickly!!!


----------



## andade

Morning all 

Ustoget - Glad you and the little uns are ok. Hope the panic has subsided a bit and I'm glad you've reduced your hours.  Poor you getting all kinds of things with this pregnancy.    By the time you give birth,  you might be all bandaged up like a mummy! 

Sfg - Sorry the   didn't work out this month but I hope you had fun trying!   Hope you start to feel better soon and can't believe that you start taking your drugs tomorrow! 
Enjoy Cambridge. I was there last week.

Step -      Fantastic news! You've started the bandwagon rolling!
Hope everything goes well. Are you going to get a blood test as well?
Enjoy! 

Jenni - Can't believe you're starting meds this week as well!  Wow, it's all starting to happen now.

Kazzee - Sorry that you are experiencing headaches at the moment. Hopefully they won't last. 
I look forward to welcoming you to the 41 club    It's my sister's birthday on the 9th as well!
I might need to check out the Cat Village first, as due to my asthma I developed allergic reactions to cats and dogs in my 20s  even though I was diagnosed when I was 15. Although, I was around my friends recently, she has two cats and I was fine. So it could be easing and I'd love a dog! 
But yeah back to the point, it would be great to meet up.

Cloudy hope you're well and probably reading from the sidelines. 
Everyone else, take care and have a good day, x


----------



## Kieke

Step! - that is such amazing news! Super duper happy for you!           
It gives me hope that all is possible!

andade - I weighed this morning and I was not impressed.... 1 poxy pound! What the heck is that about?? I followed P1 to the letter. Can imagine you stall at some point but not in week 2.  
But I will persevere P1 for another week. Think I will have a glass (or 2..) of red wine tonight. I was the slowest ever running this morning, my legs are killing me from the kettlebel squats they had me doing on Thursday...
Pleased to hear you are getting a bit faster! Sounds like you have a busy weekend, hope you make the most of it and manage to resist all the goodies!

ustoget - glad you are feeling better. Can imagine you have the urge to prepare everything, don't overdo it though! Glad you reduced your days at work. Would you mind sending me your vit schedule please? I don't want to jinx things but it will be nice to have a 'plan' in case we have to continue...  
And no further bleeding so it must have been a very light AF this month.

sfg - I started training for the new job and I will be super busy till lunchtime, will try and make the most of the 'spare' hours in the afternoon.
Enjoy your blow out this weekend, you starting on Monday?
Sorry the efforts didn't pay of for you but you can count it as exercise!   Enjoy your weekend, sounds like a busy one!

kazzzee - very pleased indeed that my job is safe. Glad you are feeling more energised. Totally understand you want an extra scan, 6 weeks is a long wait.
41 and pregnant, what better gift could there be? Does everyone know about your pregnancy now?

Not in the best mood today but I'm sure it will pass.... everyone seems to be out and about doing nice stuff and I'm stuck indoors. My DH has been in more pain for some reason so he is still in bed... was hoping to go out together later on but can't see it happening.
But on a more positive note; my sister and nieces are coming!!! She texted me yesterday asking if they could come for my birthday. I told her that I'm not making any plans yet since it all depends on what will happen... anyhow, she then suggested they come on 18th December and all is booked!
It's an extra incentive to get the house decluttered (and decorated...). I really need to get my **** in gear instead if sitting here and feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Kieke

haha forgot about the bum wiggle pic!


----------



## oscar13

Flying visit but I just had to say congratulations to Step!!!! Bl**dy marvelous (((((()))))) and what a fabulous start to October to get you all started xxx

Welcome back ustoget xx

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xxx


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Kieke - Weight loss is weight loss but I know you expected more.  If you're doing P1 for longer than the week than you need to stop mixing. You shouldn't stall so soon, so let's see how this week goes.
I hope your mood lifts and you can do something today if DH is not in too much pain.  I know it's not easy,  as my DP has back pain as well and sometimes he's just tanked up on painkillers to get through the day. 
Glad you have your sister's visit to look forward to. That should be really nice.

I didn't get to my nieces bbq, as my friends husband has been in hospital very poorly and I got the call to say that he was passing over so I spent the evening and night with them. He passed away just before midnight. 
I left an hour before he passed, as I didn't want to be there when it happened and I knew it was coming. Having said that,  I didn't sleep until 3:30 am and was up by 8:30!
I'm going to do some exercise and then go to my friends house.

Hope every one has a good day, x


----------



## jenni01

Andade::: I'm so sorry to hear about your friends husband  
Life truly is cruel....  
Give my love to your friend...xxx

Kieke::: Sorry your hubby's not been to great hun...you've got a lot going on and it's bound to get you down hunny 
Remember we're here for you to talk to 

Hope everyone is OK.... 

P.s....(saying it quietly)....af is here....started pills...xx


----------



## kazzzee

Andade how sad, your poor friend. I think you've been a great friend being there for her. But also that you did the right thing going when you did, it needed to be a private time for her. Xxx

Jenni yay for starting the pills!!! You're well and truly on your way  

Kieke I've told a few people that I'm pregnant with twins now. The team at work knows. And some key friends who need to know before my birthday on Friday. There are still a few more phone calls I need to make though. It's scary making the calls because you kind of feel like you are jinxing it. There's one friend who I have to tell that I'm worried about. We were friends at Uni and let's just say that she is very needy and makes everything about her. So when I tell her my news it will end up being about her not being in a relationship and never having kids. It will be even worse as our other uni friend is also pregnant. Expect drama!!! I guess that going through infertility should make me more sympathetic to her but she's more of a moaner and less of a doer - any of us would have IVF if we were that desperate to have kids - that's what we are doing. But she'll just want sympathy for her lot in life rather than doing anything about it. That's what annoys me. 

I'm up in Suffolk with OH this weekend so that we can assess the state of his house and start to throw out junk. He is doing that now (although I suspect he won't throw anything out). Yesterday we checked out the area we might move to after my maternity leave when I want to go back to work, and it turns out an old friend lives near by which is good to know.


----------



## Kieke

andade - I'm so sorry about your friends husband... life is cruel. Makes you realise we should appreciate what we have.  
I'm sure you will be a great support to your friend.
I'm feeling a lot better today. I know I shouldn't have but I weighed this morning and it's 2lbs less than yesterday. Not sure how that is possible especially since I had some chocolate, red wine and corn nuts...
But not complaining! I only have oats in the morning with NLY so I don't think I mix.
Here's to a good 'diet' week!  

jenni - thank you 
Hurray to the pills! I think I will be on a similar protocol as you.

kazzzee - can imagine it must be exciting and scary at the same time to tell people. I hope your needy friend's reaction is positive! 
I agree with you, if you want to change anything you have to take action. No point in complaining if you are not willing to do anything about it.

I actually rearranged out tv unit yesterday. I know it doesn't sound like much but it was in desperate need of tidying and cleaning. I'm off to buy some more boxes to put cd's/dvd's in.
As an experiment I preserved a brisket of beef to make my own corned beef. It's been in the fridge all week so keen to find out if it worked! 
The highlights of my day lol


----------



## ustoget

So sorry andade.. That must be horrible. We are kinda to the rbeginning of that as our best friend was diagnosed with terminal cancer about 1and a half years ago. He's done so well and battled tumours everywhere, the original diagnoses was 30tumours on each lungs so when they start to grow its over pretty much. He's maxed out the chemo he's allowed to have and 2 nights ago he was rushed to hospital with terrine head pain no now has a tumour at the bottom of his skull :-( life is just cruel. He has a7 year old with my best friend and McMillan have told them it's now the time to time her.. That is just gonna be heartbreaking. Anyway sorry just realised I started rambling about me.. Sorry that must be so tough for u x
Oh and yep looking like a mummy soon.. That made me giggle  

Jenni- yay yay yay.. How are u feeling ? Hope you have zitas of someone's else's audio in war very night to get those positive thoughts going!!?? 

Kieke- give em your email and I'll email as too big to pm !! Also re your diet, don't forgot your doing lots go exercise too and muscle wrights more than fat. Maybe u should get out a tape to see the difference that way too ?? 

Sfg- yeah thanks it is exhausting but I'm not complaining as wouldn't change it for the world.. Well abit of sleep would be nice but u know what u mean haha

Hi Oscar- have u started nesting yet? Bet that's super frustrating in a new house with so much to sort!!

Kazzee- just worked out if your 26weeks Boxing Day then your 37-38 weeks max term will be my be week  if u make it that far!! Well I'm 43inches at the mo and although I put in 10lbs last week I only put on an inch. I'm very lucky and all bump and people say u can't even tell I'm pregnant from behind but still got about 7/8 weeks to go to might hit your friends 60inches.. Struggling to get out of bed already lol
My tip to u is don't leave it much after 26 weeks to get the move sorted. It just hit me that week from feeling great to everything being hard so don't underestimate how hard moving around is later I a nod putting stress on yourself.

Well I just had another leak which flooded my kitchen.. Plumber out fixed now and back onto trying to work out how to use my new washer dryer... Fun day for me (actually is, it's so exciting.. I have a tumble dryer for the first time in my life  )


----------



## oscar13

Evening Ladies!

Andade, I am so sorry to read your news! Big higs to you and your friends at this heartbreaking time xxxxx

Kieke, glad to hear you are feeling a bit better today! How is your OH today? x

Jenny Wooooohoooo! Let's get this journey started.....don't forget we all have your back all the way xxxxxx

Hey Ustoget! Starting to nest now but also the tiredness is beginning to kick in ........often have disrupted sleep due to carpal tunnel bit I have bought wrist supports off Amazon so hopefully it may improve things. We have just arranged for new windows to be fitted - figures crossed its all sorted before the little one arrives! How frustrating with your leak......hope it is all fixed now. xx

Kazzzee, totally get what you mean about feeling you may "jinx" things.....I couldn't face telling people which is why I waited til after 20 wks, you are so much braver than me!! I turned 30 weeks today and feel like I have got truly massive over last couple of weeks (still avoiding scales and tape measures so no idea how big). Having left moving house til late in pregnancy I would definitely advise doimg it sooner rather than later  xx

How is everyone else's weekend going? xx


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Thanks for all your thoughts guys! I will tell my friend that there's a great bunch of ladies whose thoughts are with her. 

Jenni - Yay to AF! I'll shout it for you   Let's get this show on the road. 

Kazzee -  My friend d wouldn't have minded me staying. She had another friend and his two older kids but I didn't want to be there at that moment. I left because I knew she had support with her.
Don't let your friend spool you enjoying sharing your news. Some people are like that and make everything about them.  Hopefully,  she can be happy for you and make you the focus!
Hope the de-cluttering goes well and doesn't cause any arguments. 

Kieke - Go with today's weight! 
Sometimes scales can be a right pain.  I used to use a Hanson one whigh was always accurate and then I bought a WW one when it wasn't working but it's so rubbish. I have to weigh myself three times to make sure it's the correct weight as it always changes on the second reading.  Anyway, I've just fixed my Hanson one, so I'm happy again. 
V impressed with  the corned beef. Let us know how it turns out.

Ustoget - You weren't rambling. It's not easy seeing someone you know go downhill and you can't do anything about it. He persevered for three years and did lots of things until it was too much in the end.  You kind of go into a false sense of security.  My friend has a daughter and I'm her godmother,  so I'm trying to support her ax well but she's been very good trying to reassure and comfort her mum and nan. 
I hope your friend doesn't suffer and gets to have as much quality time with family and friends as he can manage. So young and so sad! 
Poor you with the leak. Hope that's the end of it now. Like new utilities. I was in awe of our new washing ,a chine for a while.  

Oscar - Hope all the house repairs get done on time. 
At my friends baby shower a couple of weeks ago we had to guess the size of my friends and her husbands waists! Needless to say he husband was mortified that we thought his waist was bigger than hers. 

I went to Zumba and did a short stint on the treadmill then went and cooked some food to take  to my friends. Gonna take my goddaughter to school and speak to her teacher and then get my hair done. Will have to do jogging in the eve I think.

Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## Step_by_Step

SFG, Ustoget, Jenni, Kazzzee, Andade, Kieke and Oscar THANK YOU sooooo much for your excitement, dancing emoticons and love for our BFP! We are still over the moon. 

Unfortunately we received some awful news this morning, similar to Andade's bad news... Last night a family friend passed away due to cancer. She was only 33. It was SIL's best friend. It's such a shame, she's had many ups and downs but was told last Wednesday there was nothing else they could do for her and then she deteriorated very quickly from there.  

I'm off to a meeting now but will reply and get updated this afternoon I promise! 

xx


----------



## violeta

Hi ladies,

I should be 7+4 today but at my early scan I was only measuring 5+3, which is 13 days behind. They said it's normal to be +/-7 days but this embryo looks very small for the date. There's a heartbeat but the doctor said she's pessimistic. I have a further scan on Monday so for this week I'm in limbo. I hate myself and hate my life right now. I don't know what I have done to deserve this at all.


----------



## mogg77

Hello girls- Phew just back! You lot have been chatterboxes!
Violeta so sorry to hear of the stressful time you're having, I hope you have good support around you and can stay sane and positive till Monday- fingers crossed little one can catch up somewhat by then xxx
    Andade also very sorry to hear of your friends hubby- you really are a good friend, I will always be thankful to the friends who made the extra effort to see me and mr mogg in the hospital, I'm sure you'll be a great support to her and your godchild in the coming months  
  Kieke  on my scales I can lose or gain a few pound in the course of a day- either rubbish scales or water retention etc -and yes always  take the lower reading of course! I really hope hubby's bad patch gets better soon, horrible for you to see him in pain.
    Step it's all feeling real now! Congratulations again   Sorry too about your friend, cancer is so evil, I am meeting an old friend next week for the first time in years, she has been given a year due to cancer, also in thirties and with a young son- just unbelievably cruel.
    Ustoget big yippee on dryer- I'll be getting one too soon- I don't care if it's sad, I'm excited too!
I too have started to struggle more this last couple of weeks, after feeling quite sprightly-backache has finally kicked in and I feel like I weigh a ton.
    Kazzeee well done on telling work and friends and I completely get the jinxing feeling- even this weekend seeing old friends, every time I was chatting with them about plans, names etc, a little voice kept holding me back as if I shouldn't count my chickens and could jinx things.
      Jenni brilliant it's all go now- excellent news! And no banana dances needed again     I was a bit confused by what you meant about my friend intimidating you about beaches and stuff- am I being a numbn*ts??!
      Sfg you must of started too this week then? Hope you had a good blow out with your retails therapy ready for the roller coaster! I've heard Cambridge and Oxford are beautiful?
        Oscar hope you're well and not too exhausted by the new house shananigans and can get it all gorgeous ready for d day!
    Well that was definitely my last fandango of camping and socialising this weekend- I'm exhausted! Was a great do with good bands, big campfire and a load of people I haven't seen for ages- a lot of them over a year. But as soon as bands started and drinks were flowing I snuck off- I get so nervous with my bump. Second night was calmer and could feel smug looking at the hangovers. A big lesson I've learnt from mr mogg, is that when people have lost someone, it's better to mention it and not try to brush it under the carpet- I really appreciated when people I hadn't seen since actually said his name and offered condolences, whereas others just spoke of other things and it felt wrong, like he wasn't important, although I'm sure they were just trying to spare my feelings.  
  Lots of love to everyone hope your weekends were good too    And massive 'good luck!!!' And     Positive vibes to our cyclers!!


----------



## andade

Afternoon all! 

Step - So pleased for you! 
Sorry to hear about your friend.  It's not easy and life doesn't seem fair at these times. So sad that she deteriorated so quickly. I send my thoughts and prayers for her family and friends. 

Violeta - Sorry to hear about what you are going through.    I am   that the scan on Monday can bring some brighter news.  
Please don't hate yourself, as  you know you haven't done anything wrong.  At times like these we look for things to blame and we put ourselves first in the firing line.  I hope you are being supported this week and that you are being reassured ad looked after.  

Mogg - Thanks for your kind words.  My mum always says, 'It's not when things are good that friends need you it's when things are bad or not going well'. So we just make sure we're there for one another.
Your weekend sounds great!  I can imagine why you're exhausted.  It's always good to see people with hangovers and know that you're not suffering too.  I think people get awkward around this subject matter and often don't know what to say.  I'm sure they meant no harm but they often get it wrong. 
Are you resting today and back to work tomorrow?

Hope everyone else is ok, x


----------



## Step_by_Step

Violeta - sorry to hear that you are in limbo at the moment, I have my fingers crossed for you and that the baby will have a growth spurt over the next few days. Please don't hate yourself, as andade said as much as we want someone to blame for things in life sometimes it's just no ones fault. I know its difficult we had a MMC earlier this year and I was looking for someone/something to blame. I've even blamed using hairspray to keep a style set one evening whilst at a friends 30th birthday! 

Moggs - Thank you for your condolences for my friend, it's such a horrible disease, I hope you manage to have a good catch up with your friend and hopefully she will be able to have more treatment to see if her time could be prolonged. 
The pregnancy is beginning to feel real now but now I'm scared to death of having to go through what we did last time. I'm willing the morning sickness to kick in already haha! As it's a natural conception I won't receive any beta bloods, I will however receive an early scan at the ERPC due to the risk of ectopic (due to my blocked tube) and also another early scan as I will be under a consultant at my local hospital and another early scan at Manchester Women's Hospital due to my heart condition I will have to go there to be seen by the cardiothoracic/antenatal specialist. I'll have a in depth scan at 20 weeks to check the baby's heart and will also be induced at 39 weeks at Manchester so I can be monitored though labour and have specialists and equipment should I need it, oh and be kept in for about a week after the birth!      

Andade - Thank you for your thoughts and prayers, you and your friend are also in my thoughts. Life really can be so cruel sometimes! 

Jenni - is it all go now?!?  I'm so excited for you!! 

I've been and bought my SIL some lovely flowers, I know they're not going to make her feel any better but even if they put a small smile on her face for a fraction of a second it will be worth it. I'll have to take them home before I deliver them this evening and I can imagine what my naughty yet nice little kitten will think of them......  

xx


----------



## violeta

Thanks for your lovely replies. I just fell asleep on my husband watching Netflix and when I woke up I completely forgot about what happened today. I feel a little calmer but it's because I haven't got any bleeding or anything so it's difficult to remember that I may be carrying something that's dying. So I guess I just feel numb.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Violeta sorry to hear your news. Am keeping everything crossed that baby may just be small. Having gone through a Mmc (baby only measured 6 +3 with no hb instead of  I know how sickening it is having to wait a week. Don't give up, there's hope if there was a hb xxx


Step by step... Saw your news on st marys thread. Fantastic news.

Well I'm off to London on Saturday and this time next week I will have seen the Ashermans specialist. Also had my op date through - pre op this Friday then op on 27th October. Then hoping I'm good to go again end of November. Not sure yet if I'm going to use my remaining Frosties at st marys or not as we are applying to ccg to move my NHS funding, not sure if just to have one last FET of not. Think I will see what happens in next few weeks X


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Please can I start by saying how really and truly sorry I am for those of you who have lost and are suffering the horrible pain of losing people that you love... 
"God takes the roses but leaves the thorns!"...xx
I'm not religious but it's such an appropriate saying....
My sister in law is still suffering after losing her DH 2yrs ago....and it seems that people that are passing recently are just to young to leave this world  

OK.....

Thanks all for your well wishes!!....I feel like a bag of crxp but I'm sooo excited cos it's 2 weeks tomorrow that we go!! 
Oooh and about tumble dryers.....I didn't get my first washing machine until I was 22.....so it was laundrettes  or putting it in a bath and walking up and down on it like i was squashing grapes!!
So when my washer arrived I actually sat in front of it and watched the whole cycle!! 

Moggs::: I'm so pleased you had a nice time and that people treated you with respect and "normal"....Mr Moggs will always be smiling down on you and "Mini Moggs" 
Sorry if I confused you but on my DE thread there's a lovely lady called "Chooshoos"....she lives in Paris and her hubby's in Dubai....
Anyway they have a campervan and she say's that you and her get along!!!
She's really nice and ever so cheeky!!!....but I get jealous cos of her jet set lifestyle!!!.....although I think she maybe my new cleaning boss and I'm being paid in cake!! 

Hope everyone is well  
I'm off to wake up DH and make his lunch!!
Have a good day!!


----------



## mogg77

Morning   
    Jenni I've worked it out now! It was the beaches thing confused my poor little brain  
Two weeks!!!! How long are you there- will you get to visit Prague? I'm sure Brno is gorgeous too though  
I am feeling your emoticon pain   I have lost the extra smileys!!! No wavy man, no jumpy up and down man, and NO BANANA DANCE!!!  bleeding iPad updates!!
  Andade  yes you're absolutely right, it is so difficult, it's a lesson as much for me as I have been guilty of skirting the issue with a work colleague because I couldn't find the words, now I think any words are better but to just say something however brief.
    Step of course the nerves will kick in now, especially after your last experience, it sounds like you have a lot of medical support which is great, try not to let worries take over , hard as that'll be! 
    Nutty nat good luck with specialist and the op! 
  And Violeta hope you're ok and being looked after xxx 
Have a good day all xxxxx


----------



## Kieke

ustoget - sorry to read about your friend. It must be so difficult to deal with.
Thank you for your help with everything!  

oscar - my DH has ongoing health issues and is in pain more or less 24/7. Some days are a bit better but at the moment there only seem to be bad days...
We are seeing the pain consultant again at the end of the month. Something to cling onto but not expecting too much from it.

andade - yes I'm counting last week's loss as -3lbs  
I have actually bought some WW scales on Sunday haha Thought they would be more precise. They should be delivered today so we will see  
The corned beef was nice but there was nothing corned about it. Don't think I'll be making it again.
You've done lots of exercise by the sound of it, well done!
I'm back at boxercise tonight.
Hope your friend finds a way to cope with everything, it must be a nightmare.

Step - such awful news about your friend as well. I hope you all find a way to cope with it.   

violeta - sorry to hear you are struggling at the moment. Try to remain positive, please hang in there and don't blame/hate yourself  

mogg - sounds like you had an amazing weekend!

nuttynat - great news about your appointments, October will fly by.

jenni - I can just imagine you walking up and down the bath doing the laundry!  
Can't believe you'll be going in 2 weeks time, where did the time go. Bet you are super excited!

Nothing new for me, started my training at work and now my mornings are super busy so only struggling with the afternoons. I will be moving desks next week Friday and I can't wait! 
Had acupuncture yesterday and it was lovely, will be having another appt in 2 weeks time and from then on weekly appts till transfer.


----------



## jenni01

Rockys trackie is here!!


----------



## Kieke

jenni that's too cute!!
I want both Rocky and his trackie!


----------



## mogg77

Aargh I have dog jealousy!! Hes too cute!


----------



## jenni01

Aw...you can have him if you want!!!
I'll change the pic to show you another one of the little shxt!


----------



## Step_by_Step

Awwww Jenni - he looks adorable!!


----------



## sfg29

OMG he's too cute! x


----------



## oscar13

Oh bless his little heart! He is adorable xxx


----------



## andade

Afternoon everyone! 

Step - Hope your SIL liked the flowers and they brought a smile to her face.

NuttyNat - Hope the pre-op goes well tomorrow.

Jenni - Hope you're feeling better.  Loving Gangsta Rocky!  Think I'm gonna steal him - too cute!! 

Mogg - Hope you're now well and truly recovered from your weekend.

Kieke - At least you attempted to make the corned beef, even if it wasn't what you expected.  
Hope the training for the new role is going well and I bet you're looking forward to you 'desk move' tomorrow! 
I'm trying to keep up with the exercise.  Haven't done any today yet, so will probably go to a class later. LBT, aquafit or soca aerobics?

Not much from my end. Been busy doing various things and counting down to Sunday!

Hope everyone else is well, x


----------



## mogg77

Oh Jenni his markings are gorgeous!
Evening all!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks for the good luck guys.... Think I'm gonna need it and all your support the next few months. I'm convincing myself I'm a lost cause and my specialist is going to tell me on Monday that I'm a no hoper


----------



## ustoget

Nuttynut.. This time last year I felt the same as u are now soon I'm gonna have to little babies to tell me how wrong I was so please don't give up hope x

Just wanted to say that I'm thinking of those that have previously lost a baby/babies. It's baby loss awareness week starting today and as happy as I am for my little miracles I will never forgot my loss last year and how painful it was x


----------



## kazzzee

Geezzz I keep getting so behind with you guys on here! I do think of you all the time though x 

Nuttynat good luck on Monday. Don't give up. Even if one specialist can't help that doesn't mean nobody can. You just need to find the right person with the right experience. You'll get there

Jenni sounds like everyone wants your doggie - who's looking after Rockie when you are having your IVF? Reckon there are a few volunteers here  

Andrade good luck for Sunday! 

Kieke we all had a shuffle at work this week so I got to move desks too, I have a better view now. Yours will be improved no doubt by being further from your boss - my boss now has his own office, he's gone up in the world and I'm in his old seat. 

Hi to the newbees who have joined while I've been awol - we're a good bunch here and a pretty lucky one two. 

And hi to Ustoget, Oscar and Mogg I hope you're all doing ok! I feel so far behind you guys, 15 weeks tomorrow. I'm counting on you lot for lots of tips. Still suffering from the horrible headaches. When did your headaches finally let up - or did they ever. 

And I nearly forgot about Step - any news? 

Today I'm 41. I never thought I'd be pregnant with twins on my 41st birthday. See, you guys, it is possible and we can all get there. Xxx


----------



## jenni01

HAPPY BITHDAY "KAZZEE!!"... 
Andade::: Don't give up the fight hun!!....Good luck for Monday!!  

Awww you all love "Rocky"... 
I've put his "come back to bed " picture on for you all!!.....
Oh and sadly my MIL is looking after the house and the animals so sorry girls!! 

Lots of love to all and have a good day!!


----------



## andade

Morning! 

Nuttynat - Sorry you're feeling despondent. Try and take one step at a time and don't give up! Ive got my fx that Monday goes well!  

Ustoget - I echo your thoughts.  Even though I haven't experienced a loss, my sister had quite a few before she had my nephew. Hope you're well, x

Kazzee -   
You have the best present ever! 
Lovely Libran, sharing the same Bday as my sister. Hope you have a fab weekend, x 

Jenni - Are you trying to start a dog napping?  With these pictures you better watch Rocky closely when he goes for walkies.  We'll find you 
Who would you prefer? MIL or one of us? 
Hope your headaches have gone. 

Hello everyone else.  Hope you are all well and have a good day, x


----------



## oscar13

Morning all!

Happy birthday Kazzzee!!! Such a lot to celebrate today ((()))  Hope the headaches stay away so you can enjoy yourself xx

Jenni Rovky really is too cute! I wish I could upload a pic of my fur baby for you all to see but the camera on my phone is broken and I'm not too great at all this technical stuff!!! How are you feeling? What date do you fly out? xx

NuttyNat, I know this journey is so hard but please try not to give up hope (((()))). If there is anything we can do or questions we may be able to answer just ask xx

Mogg have you recovered from your weekend away yet? xx

How are all our other lovely ladies doing?

Afm, GP signed me off work for 2 wks last Tuesday. Think the last year or so has caught up with me and whatvwith lack of sleep due to carpal tunnel, getting up at 5am for an hours commute and then the back ache and oedema caused by work I was exhausted and very embarassingly broke down in tears in f4ont of GP!! Already feeling much better.......still not sleeping well at night but typically get to snooze early afternoon and I can see my ankle bones for the first time in months! Took my partner nagging me for ages to see GP but after fighting it for so long I am really glad I did. Starting to feel like my old self which is wonderful xxxx

How are


----------



## andade

Oscar,  
You've been through soo much and some times us women just try to keep going until it gets too much. Been there. 
So glad that you've got the time off and that you're starting to feel better.  Don't feel guilty about having more time off if you need it.
When are you due for mat leave?
Look after yourself, x


----------



## jenni01

Oscar::: Aww hun  
Like Andade said you've gone through shxt loads hun and you still are with your poorly wrists!
Stay home where it's safe and snuggy and rest!!

Andade::: I was meant to say don't give up the fight to Nuttynat!!...sorry!!...x
But love you though!! 
OMG i would far rather have one of you lot looking after the house!! 
My MIL is a frickin nightmare and she and his sister are under strict instructions not to drink at our house when we're away!!


----------



## jenni01

Sorry heads up my bum!....(sisters in papers again!)
I'm fine Oscar...well I have a headache still....hot flushes....I want to rip someones head off....I look like a smack head with socks on to keep my Uterus warm and somehow through all of this "Filthy" tells me I have to get Brian's "rocks off" so his sperms good!! 
Other than that I'm OK ta..x


----------



## andade

Jenni, I  knew you meant Nat and was meant to say so in my post but forgot. 

Sure the socks and smack head look might be a turn on!


----------



## Kieke

Happy Friday!

andade - soca aerobics, really? 
I'm loving the boxercise, I might try and go 3 times next week.
Hope to have lost at least 2lbs this week, all will be revealed in the morning.
I might move on to P2, I don't think I have candida, food intolerance and/or hypoglycaemia so as long as I stick to the rules I think I should be fine.
Not decided what I will start with my cheese springs to mind! 
Can you remind me what is happening Sunday?.... 

Nuttynut - never give up! Hope it all goes well on Monday.  

kazzzee - happy birthday!         And what great presents indeed.
Are you celebrating at all? Hope your headaches will subside soon.
I've not actually moved desks yet, another week to go...
Sound like you've gone up in the world as well with your new seat.

oscar - glad to hear you have been signed off, it's time to catch up on some sleep by the sounds of it.
You will be fighting fit in no time  

jenni - I'm sorry but you do make me laugh! 
What's with the no drinking rule? You think they will trash the house?
And what did your sister do this time?

No news here, still looking at this DIY to do list... 
Did manage to throw some stuff away but now looking at finding a decorator who can decorate our house within the next weeks! 

Happy weekend to you all xx


----------



## jenni01

Soooo glad I make you laugh!! 
Cos she's an old lush hun!!...and they sit up drinking till 4am and then if there's any booze left she'll keep drinking!!


----------



## ustoget

Just a quick one as running into accupunture..

Happy be kazzee- hope u have a great day 

Oscar- well done going to gp, glad your resting now!! I also have carpel tunnel and two lovely hand splints which do nothing that I sleep in. I heard drinking lots of water help and I have to say I have been lacking there so gonna try and up my intake.

Hi everyone sorry for quick one but hope your all ok x


----------



## mogg77

Happy birthday Kazzeee!!   and what a special birthday!! Hope evil headache doesn't spoil it too much!xxx
    Oscar you poor thing, fancy struggling on feeling like that!?good on your partner for convincing you to take a break-your maternity leave must be soon? Mines two weeks can't wait
    Kieke a cheese diet sounds like my kind of diet   
Nattynut good luck Mondayxxx
  Ooh got ta go asleep on my feet here, had a bit of a wobbly day today so feet up time, lots of love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## oscar13

Thanks ladies! I'm not a great one for taking sick leave but I do feel so much better for it! 

Mogg, I will be 31 weeks on Sunday. My maternity leave is due to start on my EDD of 13th December but have 2 weeks holiday to take so will be about 38 weeks when I stop work. My boss has now referred me to Occupational Health when I get back so they may reduce my hours a bit. Sorry to hear you have had a bad day! Make sure youbtake it easy now (((()))) Hope thebnext 2 weeks fly by for you xxx

Ustoget, hope ypu enjoyed ypyr acupuncture xx

Jenni, Rocky would be welcome here anytime (you too obviously!) x


----------



## kazzzee

You guys are getting close now Mogg and Oscar. And with Ustogets twins not far off I wonder who'll be first! 

How's everyone doing today? 

Had the usual splitting headache when I woke up, didn't go til I ate lunch. I'm now convince I'm hypoglycaemic and it's because of low blood sugar - would explain why I wake up with these headaches and they don't go until I eat.


----------



## sfg29

Morning everyone  

Sorry for the lack of personals but I've not been very well all week and work is still relentless despite my boss coming back to work.

I've got a sore throat and a chesty cough so not had much sleep for the past couple of nights and not what I need right now as FET might be next week!  Got my scan tomorrow in London so fingers crossed lining is where it should be and I can finally book flights/hotel to Prague.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the autumn sunshine xxx


----------



## mogg77

Ooh kazzee get some snacks into you! I couldn't go anywhere without supplies of cereal bars / nuts and seeds/ crisps/ bananas (um quite a lot of chocolate too!) for the first three months! And I'm still being a bit of a pig, not really put on extra weight tho apart from what would be expected so I must need all that ice cream   Hope headaches improve soon ! How was your birthday?
  Oscar wow working right to the end! Is that so you get more time afterwards? Hope they cut your hours, I'm really struggling most afternoons, but mostly backache due to the job
I've got eight weeks, reckon ustoget will be first though with the twinnies  
Wow sfg next week already!! Take it easy today and dose up on the honey and lemon, you'll be fine!    Good luck at scan xxx

Feeling better , just the other day I took in some of mr moggs fave shirts and our talented receptionist is going to make me teddybear out of them- thought I was fine then burst into tears in front of everyone! Bit embarrassing but never mind!

Hope everyone is well today, really feels like winters on its way and I'm trying to convince myself I'm looking forward to cosy nights   Thank goodness for Netflix!


----------



## kazzzee

Oh Mogg that teddy sounds lovely xxx such a nice idea 

I feel like there is less room for food now, but because I know it's going to get even more full in there as the months progress I'm trying to get the calories in  I think I put on a little more than I should have in the first trimester though, so I'm sure it will eventually even out... Yesterday I was 15 weeks!


----------



## mogg77

Kazzeee I put on over a stone really quickly which had me a little worried but it slowed down, till this last month I've plateaued and sticking at 2 stone total gain. And still eating more than normal although I get what you mean about less room so try to pace myself!


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Aloha, its awfully quiet around here today  

Jenni - Rocky loves super cute! I'm a proper cat lady (we have three of the buggers) but I'd totally steal him too  

Kazzzee - Happy Birthday for last week! Hope you had a fab day! Did you get upto much? 

SFG - Hope you're scan went well today, when are you looking at flying out to Prague? 

Mogg - That sounds like a really lovely idea and such a great keepsake 

AFM, had my baseline scan this morning and my ovaries are all quiet and they finally agreed that my lining was thin enough to go. The nurse I had today is the wife of my consultant so they were having a bit of discussion over what to do, as it was thin when they looked in one direction, but thick in another. Thankfully my consultant won out as he'd done my hysto in August. This was all down while I'm lying there with a probe still stuck inside me... No dignity for me today lol Add into this a few crazy people at the pharmacy and at the payment office at the hospital today too and its all been very interesting. Anyway, I've got all my meds now, and I've been shown how to inject. Next scan is due on Friday with an estimated EC date of 23rd October. Its all very real now


----------



## mogg77

Ooh Gracie that's really soon! Hope they weren't having a domestic over the stirrups   
I thoroughly recommend emla cream from boots for injections but then I'm a wuss  
How was scan sfg, are you good to go? Feeling any better?
How's everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Lol they were a little like that but in a sweet way, they do make me laugh. He popped in while I was in the waiting room for a chat too to make sure I was all good to go. Makes it feel like I'm actually a person and not a number. 

I may well check out the emla cream depending on how tonight goes. I'm not a fan of needles eek, but the wife wants to try injecting me so she feels more involved. I do feel bad for her, I think she had a more romantic idea in her head of us buying in sperm and injecing it at home with soft music and candles playing instead of hospitals and surgeries. I blame the l word for giving her these ideas lol


----------



## mogg77

That's really sweet! My partner couldn't even watch   it probably won't bother you at all if she's doing it for you, it was self administration that bothered me!


----------



## oscar13

Evening Aĺl!

Gracie, how exciting (and I suppose a bit nerve racking) to get started! My OH is so heavy handed there was no chance I was letting him anywhere near me with injections........I am a total needle phobe and managed just fine so I am sure between the 2 of you there will be no problem! Good luck with it all and don't forget to shout if you have any questions.....we will do our best to help ((())). Main bit of advice for now is keep well hydrated and eat nice healthy balanced food xx

Hey Mogg, how is it going? I love the idea for the teddy....just perfect xx

Sfg, any news?

How is everyone feeling ? xx


----------



## andade

HI ladies! 

Kieke - Do you not believe me about the soca aerobics?   I can imagine boxercise is great.  I used to do boxing training and loved it but it was hard work.
How did your weight loss go this week?  P2 is so much nicer and more interesting. I love the fact that you can have cream! 
Sunday (yesterday ) I started progynova. 
I totally get what you mean about the DIY stuff.  I'm meant to have sorted out the shed and I still haven't done do. I've told myself,  I will start this week.  

Ustoget - Hope you're ok and had a good acupuncture session that eased some of your discomfort.

Mogg - Hope you're feeling better now. I I've the idea of the teddy bear.  It's such a meaningful thing to do.  It's not embarrassing to cry, it's just your love pouring out, x 

Oscar - Wow, you're cutting your mat leave fine!  Do you think you'll still be fine to work until that time?  I'm sure your work place will look after you and let you know if they think you should go sooner.

Sfg29 - Sorry you're not feeling well. Hope you're taking all the home remedies,  so you are good for next week.  Hope your scan wrent well, xSo you could be in Prague by this time next week?  Exciting!  

Kazzee - Hope the headaches are easing up and that they don't persist for too long.  
Enjoy the food while you can  Yay to your milestone! 

WGD - Glad your scan went well today. Although,  the husband and wife team sound funny.   Sounds like a nice clinic to be at. It will be really nice for your wife to inject you. You can just light the candles and put the music on for injection time. 

AFM - Busy weekend! Sisters bday on Friday and went round on Sat night  bringing her lots of cake!  I only had a little bit, think I was controlled!   Last night my friend had a wake for her husband, so I was cooking yesteday and got home late last night. It might sound strange but it was really good! 
Had a good acupuncture session today but my feet and hands were really cold, so been told to have warm foot baths at night and use my hot water bottle on my front and back if needed and eat warming foods. 
Meant to go exercise tonight but a bit tired after a busy weekend,  do will just go for a jog tomorrow.

Hope everyone who I haven't mentioned by name is ok.
Hope everyone has had a good day, x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Morning all!

So I went to see a private consultant who specialises in Ashermans syndrome yesterday on Harley Street to get a second opinion and also to see how bad my Ashermans syndrome is. 

Good news is my uterus looked healthy with only very minor scarring and he thinks my bfn was just unlucky 😁 got my hysteroscopy on NHS two weeks today. He also said I'd ovulated this month so af is looking back to normal. So fingers and toes crossed I should be requesting end of November


----------



## andade

Nuttynat - Really pleased your appointment went well. Good news all round!  
Before you know it, you'll be starting treatment again,  x


----------



## Kieke

sfg - hope you are feeling better!  

mogg - what a lovely thing to do, great idea.
I don't think you should ever feel embarrassed for crying.  

WGD - sounds like you had an interesting day indeed. Your consultant sounds lovely.
It will all go so quick from now on, before you know it you will be PUPO! 

andade - I had never heard of soca aerobics, it sounds intense but good fun  
If I go by last week Saturdays weight I lost another pound but if I go by Sundays weight I gained a pound! Not impressed again. It all seems like a lot of effort for almost no result.
So I'm doing P2 this week but if I haven't lost a bit more I think I will go freestyle again - I miss my smoothies and juices and know I can lose a bit of weight doing it on my own as well.
Only got 4 more weeks so not expecting massive results...
We all went for my colleagues lunch leaving do yesterday and it was all paid for. I was going to be good but as soon as I saw the menu and smelled the food I gave in (think prawn tempura, fillet steak and chees board!) so not sure how this will impact the scales  

nuttynat - that is excellent news! Pleased to hear you don't have to wait that long for your hysteroscopy.

Not much happening here, looking forward to hopefully get the go ahead on Thursday! Taken the whole day off so don't need to stress about how long it will all take (scan, forms, pharmacist etc).
Received an email from my dad last night asking if they can come to ours for Christmas! Really not feeling it but don't want to tell them they can't come... we more or less haven't made any plans for after our FET and either way I don't think I can deal with the stress around Christmas. It will be just the 2 of us otherwise since my DH's family doesn't celebrate Christmas (or birthdays for that matter).
They need entertaining and don't easily adapt to other people's routines to say the least.
My sister told me to just say no to them. They might think they are pleasing us since I told hem we are definitely not planning a Christmas/NY trip back home this year.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## andade

Kieke - Boo to the weight loss but I'd go with the 1 lb loss! 
You can eat fruits and have smoothies. It's only the first five days that you  can't.  I would expect more too.  I did a  VALE this week and I wasn't impressed with my loss, compared to what everyone else had list! 
Lunch sounds good! I'd be tempted too.
I did 5k this morning which is an achievement for me, as I've never jogged that distance before. Even when I used to do Race for Life, I'd walk and jog 

Fx that you get the go ahead on Thurs.


----------



## andade

Forgot to say hope every one is well and having a good day, x 

I'm wrapped up on my throw and socks and slippers  
Although I have to go out later for my course.


----------



## Kieke

andade - I'm defo bringing in the fruit, juices and smoothies (won't go OTT). What on earth is VALE?  
I've been looking at 'quick fixers' but don't want to stress my body so will leave those for now.
Well done on the 5K, that's a massive achievement! 

My manager just received an email from the company who we are leasing our office space from to say that they have put in planning permission to build houses here!
Everyone is in a bit of a panic but if it all goes ahead I'm sure it will take years. We are very lucky with out location and I'm sure the council would prefer to rake in the council tax....


----------



## andade

Stupid predictive text! 
It should have said VCLD  (very low calorie diet). You can have as much fruit as you want.

These things usually take ages. It's probably just at the first consultation stage. Would your company be able to relocate?


----------



## sfg29

Evening Limbolanders!

Well I had a very long day yesterday and I was absolutely knackered when we got back.  I'm still feeling unwell - chesty cough is still lingering and been managing on 1-2 hr sleep intervals all weekend as keep waking up to coughing fits.  Got up early yesterday to drive down to London for my 12pm scan, well DH was driving as only had 4 hr sleep so dosed off in the car as soon as we set off!  Scan went well, the nurse said my lining is 7.3 and triple striped so should be nice and thick at ET next week!  Had some lunch and a mooch around Westfield Stratford before setting off to my acupuncture appointment at 6pm.  Finally got home and 8pm and was shattered!  Booked the flights and hotel last night - ET is next Wednesday so flying off to Prague on Tuesday and coming back on Thursday.  Can't believe it's all happening now - eeek!

Andade & Kieke - started the Harcombe diet last Monday and stuck to it for the first 5 days but slipped up on Saturday as I had to attend a friend's baby shower and we had afternoon tea    - let's just say a couple of egg & cress and cheese & pickle finger sandwiches managed to find it's way to my mouth as well as a fruit scone with clotted cream and jam!  I felt terrible afterwards though and couldn't believe 5 days of clean eating has had that much effect on me.  I've managed to loose 3lbs so I am pleased and I'm back on P1 this week, loosely anyway as I am allowing myself a handful of strawberries a day and I've been drinking copious amount of hot honey and lemon for my sore throat/cough.  FC I will loose another 3lb this week.

Kieke - a loss is a loss and at least you didn't gain anything?  Your lunch sounds amazing and what would I give to eat a cheese board right now    Woohoo about the possibility of starting on Thursday, I have everything crossed for you  

Andade - well done on the 5k jog, looks like your perseverance paid off.

Jenni - hope you're well and how's the tx going?

Nuttynat - great news about your consult, Nov is just around the corner so you'll be cycling in no time  

WGD - wow great news about the estimated EC next week and yes all systems go for us, it's exciting isn't it?

Oscar - hope you're well hun and not doing to much?  Like Andade I can't believe you're taking your mat leave so close to your EDD - are you not tempted to take it sooner as I can't imagine it's going to be fun commuting to work?

Mogg - I love the idea about the making the teddy with your OH shirts and it means your baby will always have him nearby.

Ustoget, Kazzeee, Cloudy and anybody else I've missed off, hope you are all ok and well?

Xxx


----------



## andade

Sfg29 -  Poor you! 
This is not what you need shortly before your ET. I really hope that it clears up V soon.
I'm so glad your scan went well. This time next week,  you'll be in Prague! Exciting! 

Well done on losing 3 lbs.  You can make tweaks to it and still lose weight. Although it is hard when surrounded by goodies. I had a scone a couple if weeks ago at afternoon tea - it was gorgeous!    I'm sure you'll do just as well with your weight loss this week.


----------



## sfg29

Thanks Andade and I do hope I'll get rid of the cough by next week as I'm scared I'll cough the embryos out at ET!


----------



## andade

Cough the embryos our! 😂


----------



## Kieke

andade - ah VLCD makes sense! 
Defo back on some spinach/banana/chia seeds/coconut water smoothies next week.
I'm also terribly constipated... sorry for TMI.
Yes I'm sure it will all take ages. I'm not worried one bit. We are a 'cash rich' company and I'm sure there is plenty of alternative office space to find.

sfg - I really do hope you feel better soon, not what you need now.
I'm sure you will be fighting fit in no time!
Well done on the weight loss, the afternoon teas sounds very tasty.
Can't believe your ET is next week Wednesday! So excited for you  

So I've booked tomorrow off to avoid questions (and it might be a long appt with the consent forms etc).
This morning my manager says to me; oh you are off tomorrow aren't you? I don't mean to pry but is it to do with your treatment?
I'm so ****** off with him. Why would you ask? I had an 'excuse' ready but now feel annoyed with myself because I should have said that I don't want to be rude but if there is anything I want to share I will share it...
It's really changed my mood for the day. I think I will have at least 2 but prob 3 (?) more scans before potential ET so I better start thinking of making excuses which will be difficult because they will pick on the patter of the morning appointments.
For transfer and result day I'm taking the day off as well but no doubt more questions will be asked.

Oh and I told my parents they can't come for Chirstmas


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Kieke, why not just have some smoothies now if you feel like?  I'm sure the spinach and fibre will help you to go  
You should have just fobbed your manager off!  It's none of his business!  Try to not let him ruin your mood.   You can sag you have blood tests, follow up appts from your hysto, DH has appointment etc

Ooohh.... What did mum and dad say? Were they ok?

Hope everyone has a good day, x


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Afternoon All  

Nat - That's great news about your scan! Really pleased for you, what happens next?

Andade - I don't know how you do it with the VLCD, I find it hard enough with all my WW points, let alone low calorie food  Well done on the 5K tho, that's fab  

SFG - Hope you're feeling better soon and yay to ET next week!!!! Fingers crossed your cough goes soon

Kieke - Argh! I hate nosey people! Your boss shouldn't have asked  But fingers crossed for your appt tomorrow and hope it all goes well  Well done on Christmas with your parents 

AFM, we've had two nights of DW chasing me around my dressing room to give me my injection. I think she's actually enjoying stabbing me and she was counting down to 9pm last night. I'm back on my mostly heathy diet now (with added protein) after a weekend of take aways. It was so nice to just eat anything as I've been on really strict WW since Jan to reduce my bmi for treatment. Feeling a bit spaced out today though, had a rediculously long day going to Hull and back yesterday for work and not really slept  Think I need a duvet day or two. 

Hope everyone else is all good  x


----------



## violeta

Hi all. My miscarriage was confirmed today. I have to take pessaries to induce the miscarriage starting tomorrow morning. I feel utterly, utterly helpless and utterly, utterly broken. I don't know what I've done to deserve this. I am finding it so hard to be positive.


----------



## andade

WGD- The VCLD was only for 7 days.  Don't think I could do it long term. WW is good, as I used to do it a while back and well done on reducing your BMI! 
your DW sounds like she's having a right old time!   
Hope you manage to get some rest today and hope the side effects from the drugs are minimal, x

Violeta - Sorry about your news.  Sending you lots of hugs  It must be a really terrible position to be in.  You don't deserve this, no one does and I know it must be hard to be positive right now when it seems everything is against you.  Please try to look after yourself and that you and DH are there for each other. It will be a process to heal but please try not to blame yourself, x


----------



## mogg77

Oh Violeta I'm so sorry, of course you've done nothing at all to deserve this heartache, the most awful things really do happen to the nicest people and it's so unfair. I hope OH is taking care of you and you can start to feel positive again in time, but don't put pressure on yourself! Will there be follow up investigations do you know in due time?xx

Kieke I'd be fuming too, some people have no sense of propriety at all, nosy Parker. But don't let him ruin your mood, some people can just be dumb**ses! well done with being firm with parents, you need to be concentrating on yourself at the moment, not worrying about entertaining.

Andade 5 k is beyond my imagination tbh- it makes my legs wobble just thinking about it  

Whatgraciedid play some benny hill music tonight, sounds hilarious, has your Dw a hidden sadistic streak? 

Nuttynat all sounding positive for you! November will be here in no time!

Sfg you've loads of time to shift your cough hopefully, where are you staying in Prague? We were there ten days in spring and I loved the city it is so beautiful.

Thanks for your comments about teddybears ( I'm getting one for me too!) it was my colleagues idea, she makes teddy keepsakes out of babies first babygro for people as a sideline then suggested the idea of the shirts to me  
Sooo tired today, have been having lots of cancellations at work recently but tbh it's probably for the best, two weeks to go now.

Hope everyone else is well, Jenni, Kazzeee, Oscar, ustoget, cloudy, sorry if I forgot anyone! xxxxx


----------



## violeta

Hi Mogg, thanks for your reply. I have health insurance with work so I'm going to see if I'm covered for private tests as they won't test me until I've had three miscarriages in a row (they were apologetic about it to be fair). If I'm not covered I can always go to my GP to see if I can get me into the recurrent miscarriage testing quicker. I'm not going to be starting my next cycle until January so hopefully between now and December is plenty of time to get the tests done. 

H is being so lovely. I felt like a disgusting McDonalds for dinner and he went out and got it for me.


----------



## sfg29

Hi Everyone

Kieke - your manager is an !  What a nosey git!  You do not need to disclose how you chose to spend your time off.  I think going forward you should just say you fancied a day off for you and DH to spend some time together or you could say you're decorating your house?

WGD - lol the story of your DW made me chuckle    My DH did all my injections and I reckon he secretly enjoyed it too! I did WW a few yrs back in the run up to my wedding and managed to lose nearly 2 stone.  It was hard but well worth it so well done on reducing your BMI.  I couldn't go on WW now as I can't be bothered to count points, so I'm finding the Harcombe diet easier to stick to.  Duvet day sounds like heaven right now as I'm still feeling rubbish but I suppose it's only 2 more working days to go til the weekend and then I'm off for 3 days next week - yay!

Mogg - wow only 2 more weeks to go, bet you're excited now?  We love Prague, it's so pretty and romantic.  We're staying at the same hotel when we went in April, Hotel Clement.  It's round the corner from Palladium shopping centre and from Gennet so ideal for us and away from all the bars and clubs.  Juct checked the weather forecast and it looks like it'll be dry with temps of 10-12 degrees so not too bad - as long it's not raining I'm not bothered!

Violeta - hun I'm so sorry about news, I'm sending a big massive  .  You have done nothing wrong to deserve this, life is sometime incredibly cruel and unfortunately awful things do happen to good people.  I hope you'll be kind to yourself and DH.  Take this time to heal, plan your next steps and get yours and DH's health on track and ready for tx in January.  I hope your health insurance is covered for the tests you want but if not your GP should be able to help.  Perhaps consider getting you level 1 immunes tested?

AFM, feeling a little bit better but still couging my guts up at night and getting a couple of hrs sleep    FC it'll go away by the weekend.

Xxx


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Mogg - 5K is nothing for Kieke or Fifty! I'm just a fledgling trying to get fit and challenge myself.  You're probably very fit and don't need to even think about doing anything like that. 
It's great that you're getting a teddy too.   I bet you can't wait for the two weeks to finish,  so you can kick back and relax!

VioletA - Sometimes you want what you want and in your case, I'm sure no one would begrudge you the Mc Ds! Hope you're looking after yourself and just take one day at a time.  

Sfg29 - Glad your starting up feel better. We want you nice and healthy for your journey, x 

AFM - So far, so good on the progy, although I'm really tired at night time and having strange dreams but don't think I can blame that on the tablets! Think it's just my crazy mind 
I'm also trying to work out why I'm on oestrogen priming tablets, as everything I read relates to diminished ovarian reserve or FET. Think I will ask some more questions next week. 

Hope everyone has a good day,  x


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Long time, no posted! 

I just wanted to update you all really! 

I am currently on my 6th cycle of treatment, my 2nd FET, and my 3rd cycle to try for a sibling for my son, with my last monitoring scan being tomorrow at the clinic, before my transfer is scheduled for Monday 19th Oct. 2015, which is "really quite nice!" as this is exactly a yr. to the day since we celebrated our son's 1 yr. adj. age by holding a Naming Day for him on this date! So, I like to believe that this will be a good omen for us!   "I do very much hope so!"     

Tonight, I'll be lighting a candle for 7 p.m. to honour the baby that we lost resulting from our 1st cycle of treatment, which ended up being a miscarriage, and for our son, who 2 yrs. ago now we nearly lost, when he was born 11 wks. premature at 29 wks. We are doing this today, because it is Infant & Pregnancy Awareness Loss Day.  So, I'll just wonder if any of you ladies, will be lighting a candle tonight, for yourselves, or for the other women who have been dealt losses! 

Anyway! I just wanted to touch base with you again, but no offence, I hope that I am not back on here in a fortnight's time.

Bye & Take care.  

xxx


----------



## jenni01

Helloooo!!!
It is I "Le Claire!".....(AloAlo!) 
Sorry for being AWOL....I won't lie but I've been posting on DE cos of obvious reasons but also have been as sick as a pig off the meds....

Moggs::: I love the teddy bear idea!!....when she's done them can you put a little pick up so we can see!!?
My SIL had little heart shaped pillows made out her hubbies shirts when he passed....we have one and so do other close family members!!
Not long now for you hunny.. 

Andade::: It maybe the pills giving you the freaky dreams hun cos they're totally F'ing up my head! 

Violetta::: No words hun except I'm so sorry for your loss 

Filthy::: Where the bloody hell are you...What's happening with you crazy bird!!  

Cloudy::: Hope all's well with you!!  

Oscar...Ustoget...WGD...SFG.....and all the other wonderful girls I hope you are well and staying sane!! 

Dolphins::: I wish you well on your journey hun BUT I think you should look at how you phrase things in the future as this group not only has ladies who are waiting to do tx but also ladies in the middle of tx and also ladies who are also pregnant!!
So as none of us know what the future holds I think you should be more "delicate" with your terminology as you may find you could be closing an emotional support door that you may well need in the future!


----------



## mogg77

Jenni- I KNEW it!!!! Your cheating on us with the DE ladies!!!!  
Sorry to hear meds are messing with you- I didn't find IVF ones too bad but remember bcp in my twenties when I had six months of becoming a raving psychopathic depressive before realising it was the pill doing it to me- nice of the doctor to not bothering mentioning that side effect! 

Andade I can assure you I am not fit at all- I'm just a lazy moo !! 

Sfg how are you feeling?

Violeta thinking of you hope you're as OK as you can be  

Dolphins good luck on transfer

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Moggs::: Yes I hold my hands up I'm two timing you!! 
It was the BCP that started the "Urgh'ness" but the add in the depot shot and now the horror-mones and I'm a mess!! 
Let's just hope it's all worth it in the end! 
I'm so pleased you're nearly finished at work.....just try not to get to bored!!!
Have you get everything you need for the little fella?
Look after yourself


----------



## violeta

Thanks to you all for your kind thoughts. Sorry I'm not doing personals at the moment, I'm not doing great. I'm not coping at all. Feel so stuck. Everyone's getting pregnant and I'm just getting clobbered, again and again and again. I can't take it anymore, I don't know what to do. Waking up and going through the motions is just so damn difficult.


----------



## Kieke

andade - I did fob him off and have some white lies lined up for my upcoming scan dates, I have been told that I have at least 3.
I ended up having a complete pig out day yesterday so I'm not weighing this weekend...
Had a nice smoothie with low fat NLY, chia, oats, spinach, berries and banana this morning. 
My mum was find about it, my DH thought it was very rude but no way I would have them out of politeness lol

I once signed up for what I thought was a 6k run, a couple of days before the event it turned out it was 6 miles! It was organised by a running club and it was the annual woodland challenge...
Yes running through hilly woods... I did it all running/jogging but was very slow. Me and this other girl finished last lol. Never again...

WGD - how is the injecting going? I can picture the 2 of you running around the house with needles!
Well done on getting your weight down, I know how hard it is. I seem to be still bang on 30 but healthy and fit so not going to beat myself up too much.

violeta - my heart goes out to you. I can so understand you must be feeling heart broken. It's not your fault so don't be hard on yourself. I hope you get all the support from you DH and friends/family (if you told them) you need.
Have you thought about talking to a counsellor? It might do you some good.
Thinking of you 

mogg - I should be as direct to my boss as I am to my parents!
Not sure if it would go down well... As of Monday I will be sitting as far away from him as possible so he can't 'chat' to me without walking to my desk.
He's not in today so a nice end of the week.
I still love the teddybear idea! 

sfg - I have some excuses lined up. If it comes to it I might call in sick for ET, that's less stressful than having to explain my day off!
There is lots of DIY to do so can use that as an excuse as well. My DH still thinks we will be able to decorate the house in the next 4 weeks - lol there is no chance of that!
Hope you will lots better soon! You will need your energy for next week, so exciting! 

dolphins - good luck with your transfer! Definitely an omen for you

jenni - glad you managed to squeeze us in today! 
Hope you are feeling better.
Are you having side effects from the depot shot? What else are you taking?.... Might need to prepare myself


----------



## Kieke

Oops pressed enter to soon! Wanted to cheer my post up with some emoticons so here they come (in no particular order...):       

I had my scan yesterday and am good to go! The nurse administered the depot shot and I need to come back in 2 weeks time. If all goes well transfer should be in about 4 weeks time.
I'm excited and positive but can't help that I'm thinking of what to do if we fail.... 
But first things first! 
Ended up going for lunch and having a take away pizza in the evening so it's not been a good week for the diet. 
Something really strange happened Weds eve - all of the sudden I had this pain in mu left knee (just above) and it started to swell like I bumped it - but I didn't! I know have a massive bruise! 
Maybe it relates to the exercise, I did do kettle bell squats on Tues even. 

Hope you all enjoy your weekends! xxx


----------



## jenni01

Kieke::: Sounds like you have pulled something....I got cramp last year in my calf and that bruised!!
Not nice..xx
Do you want the truth about my side effects really??
But remember everyone is different hun!!
After the depot shot my foof dried up!!...Ouch! 
I'm also on 8mg of horror -mones so I think that's adding to the rest..
Hot flushes
Headache 
Dizzy
Feel sick
Moody
Cold like symptoms ( only lasted 24hrs)
Crazy dreams
Total loss of interest in ironing!!


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Dolphins - Hope everything goes well for you with this cycle.  

Jenni - The prodigal returns!    I'm not sure how I feel about you and cavorting with the DE ladies!  Glad youre finding the extra support there.   Sorry the meds are messing you up! I'm just feeling really tired at the mo' but that's minor compared to what others experience. I'll see what happens when the injections start.

Mogg - I've never been small, so I need to do the exercise!  Still not slim now but trying...
Anyway, you have an excuse to be lazy now. Embrace it!   Hope you're resting this week.

Violeta- Sorry to hear that you're not doing well. It's still fresh and it will take time for you to feel better. Remember, there may be others around you but they aren't sharing their journies.  Look after yourself and don't be too hard on yourself. 

Kieke -  Sometimes you need a pig out day!  I finished the VCLD and kind of went crazy yesterday. Weighed today because Im obsessed and lost some weight!  At least your mum is fine with it.  Wow, I think 6 miles would finish me! 
Wow, Kieke you've started! Hope you don't have any side effects,x

I'm lazing about at the moment. I should have gone to a lunchtime class but think that it will have to be an evening one, unless I can drag myself to the gym!    Feeling lethargic and tired and I'm not even working.  

Hope everyone's well, preggers ladies, tx ladies, Limbo ladies and ones experiencing heartache at the moment. I know our journies are not easy or straightforward but I have hope and positive vibes for all of us, x


----------



## andade

Kieke, forgot to say take it easy with the knee and keep an eye on it.

Jenni, if only I could blame loss of interest in ironing on the meds.


----------



## jenni01

Andade::: Yes my lack of contact on here is truly shocking!!... I'm sorry 
You can spank me if you like but be gentle with me 

I'm glad your not suffering to badly on the meds!!
What is your schedule for tx??
Hey any excuse is ok not to do the ironing!!!


----------



## andade

Jenni,  there's no Fifty Shades going on here!  
I have a scan next Thursday and then hopefully start Gonal F. Will get a clearer idea next week but I've got all the drugs ready and waiting.


----------



## jenni01

Don't worry pet this ladies not for turning!! 
But I'm easily persuaded!!!... you bring the Lambrini! 
Oh god its all systems ago go!!...   
You'll be fine!!!... stay strong and positive!!
Exciting!!!!


----------



## Kieke

jenni - lovely, lots to look forward to  
I've never suffered from side effects so fingers crossed.

andade - sounds like you are having a nice and lazy day. I wanted to go training tonight but am not feeling it...
I might skip it and safe myself for park run in the morning. 

So excited for all of us!


----------



## andade

Jenni, I was thinking a bottle of merlot but I have got  some chocolate liquer that I acquired!   
It's exciting for a lot of us at the moment.  
Hopefully the Limboland luck will rub off on us. 

Kieke, so lazy!  No energy today.  Third day with no exercise,  so I should drag my   out! I think park run is a good idea.


----------



## mogg77

I'm getting confused now Jenni, are you having an affair with the de ladies or andade  !!??

Kieke go easy!!! We don't want you preggers and hobbling!! Just preggers please!!

Andade could it be the vlcd has made you tired??

Violeta you are still going through  this, it's going to take time so just let yourself grieve, it sounds such a cliche but it's all that can be done, giving yourself time and letting the feelings flow and you will feel better in time and stronger   


Ohhhh I finish work a week tomorrow now, I am a little worried about boredom and becoming a recluse but my back is giving me serious grief in the afternoons now so definitely time to stop.
I have had lots of lovely cards and even presents from my brilliant clients, which is so sweet, and I know work will embarrass me with a little send off fuss of some sort and probably make me cry! 
And I have been seriously hitting the car boots this summer Jenni and have everything needed for wee man, also was given a lot and bought a few special things new.

Love to everyone, pie and mash and soaps time for me xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Jennie,

I think that you have got me all wrong, I was simply updating you all, as I have been on this thread before and have got support, and wanted to let you know that I am doing a cycle again, so I don't understand what you are saying about my terminology, and for your info. and the other ladies, just wanted to let you know that we have had bad news from today's scan by the way,as it transpires that my endometrial lining today is 6 mm - 7 mm, and measure's thinner then what it was on Monday's scan.  So the Dr. had a chat with us today, to discuss options.

One option is to cancel the cycle now, and to take eostrogen patches throughout the cycle next time.
Second option is to take eostrogen patches now, and go ahead with the Transfer on Monday.
Or the third option is to take eostrogen patches now, and have a scan on Monday morning before making a decision whether to have the Embryo Transfer later on that day.

Therefore, we have opted for the most attractive 3rd Option, as we don't really want to cancel at this point in time, but we are still facing that the cycle may after be cancelled on Monday.   

I don't know how much these patches will be able to help between now and Monday, as this is a form of HRT treatment, and normally given to post menopausal women, but we will keep everything crossed, and we'll see.     

Basically, the Dr. told us today, that he think's that the preterm c-section that I had to have my son has comprimised my uterine lining, so because I had to have a section, it has scuppered my future chances a bit. "If it doesn't rain, it pour's so they say." So please wish me luck that these patches work, and that the scan show's up good news for me on Monday, and that we can have the Embryo Transfer on Monday.

Bye for now.  

xxx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning!! 

Moggs:: Ooh you get some lovely things at car booties!!...especially if it's a posh area!! 
I think your work will make the biggest fuss over you when you go on your maternity.....they've been so lovely to you!!....although judging by the amount of Pizza they've bought you over the time I'm suprised they haven't requested Mini Mogg have the middle name "Pepperoni!" 
Don't worry hunny I'm faithful to this thread but when I've been having mini meltdowns Ive not wanted to bash on about it on here!! 

Andade::: As tempting as the offer is I'm not drinking now 
But you never know what the future holds!!! 

Kieke::: Just wanted to add to the excitement emoticons!!     

Huge hugs and loves to everyone


----------



## violeta

Good morning all. Thank you all (again) SO much for your kind words. I've really been struggling.

Kieke - I see a psychologist already and she's helping me through it. I kinda feel helpless because I've been seeing her for two years and just as I make a breakthrough, something bad happens. I had just gotten back on my feet from the previous miscarriage when this happened. Exciting news for your treatment! Everything crossed  I've been having a horrible diet recently, even if my lunches and dinners are healthy I'm snacking on cookies and/or chocolate in between. But hey, life is for enjoying.

Mogg - hope you're getting on ok 

sfg - hope you're feeling better, lovely.

Andade - are you still having the weird dreams? I had weird dreams on my progesterone pessaries but I put it down to my anxiety over it working, could it be that to you? Thanks for the lovely message to all of us on page 97.

Jenni - those side effects do not sound like fun, lovely. Hope they're at least easing up and REALLY hope they're worth every minute of it.

Dolphin - sorry to hear about your limbo, hope that the scan on Monday brings you more answers and that you can have ET

Somebody asked me here about level 1 testing but I can't find who (sorry!) - we're looking into getting these done. The doctor at the fertility clinic told us that they can't run tests on us yet because they only do that after three miscarriages. But they said if we go to our GP they might be able to pull some strings and refer us. So that's an option. However we also have the option of private testing which may be covered by my work's health insurance so I need to look into that. Will aim to do that next week. Determined to get these tests done before the end of the year.

What are everyone's plans for the weekend? My BIL and SIL are coming over this evening to see us/look after us, armed with junk food. I don't know whether I'm going to drink yet because it confirms I'm no longer pregnant but maybe it's just what I need. We'll see. Speak to you ladies later and hi to all who follow


----------



## ustoget

Hey all        I'm getting onboard withy the excitement. Wish I could keep what's happening with everyone in my head better... Anyone fancy given me a breakdown of dates lol

How amazing is Christmas gonna be with lots of little growing bumps     

Oscar- hope your ok and just resting you seemed to have disappear from both threads !??

Jenni- how many days til u go?? So exited for u and Brian and rocky too of course 

Kieke, anadale, sfg you guys are so keen (eating/running) makes me exhausted think g about it.. But well done, hope it's making u all feel hot and getting your dh sperm excited   

Wgd- haha that's sounds hilarious with the injections. I had some pretty fun times too as horrible as it was 

Moggs- u put me to shame, your so good at keeping track here !!

Violeta- I'm so sorry, was actually thinking a bout u a lot last night. I'm sure you don't want to hear it from me (u know, easy for me to say as I'm pregnant) but I was in your position this time last year.. I lost a baby around the same time as u and found out at 12 week scan.. Heartbroken is in understatement .. It's was more like just broken!! So I and lots other here know how u feel.. Which obviously doesn't make it easier for u but maybe nice to know we understand your pain. The only way I could deal with it was to focus on doing everything I could (tests/treatment) so it didn't happen again. I asked to get refer to miscarriage clinic but was told the same a u. So I done everything they do myself. If u want details let me know and I'll pm info to u x
Also we went away to the seaside for a night and said our goodbyes which gave us abit of closure. Re drinking I done that had a massive argument with my best friend and nearly lost our friendship.. So for me I would say don't until u know your strong enough as for me pain comes out as anger when I'm not in a great place x


----------



## mogg77

Hi ustoget! Yeah I do get on here a lot! Have zero concentration for TVs/ books at the minute!
Just want to say that's good advice Violeta re drinking this weekend- I was unable to drink of course after losing partner in the spring and and although I wished I could of sometimes I know looking back it would only of intensified the pain and I would of ended up a mess. 
Going forward with proactive investigations sounds a good plan, I do hope your insurance can cover it xx
Have a lovely Saturday everyone xxxx
Ps wish you'd all stop taunting me with your emoticons- I've still lost half of mine for some reason!!


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Mogg - Think Jenni's a bit too wild for me! 
I only did the VCLD for 7 days, so not on it now.  It's probably just my natural laziness coming to the fore!  
One week to go, yay! You won't be bored and your back is crying out for a rest.   Can you even access all areas while tattooing now? 

Dolphins - Hope your scan goes well on Monday.

Jenni - I think drinks are on hold till alk the bubbas come out and  we all join the preggers group!  
How you feeling today with the drugs?

Violeta -  It could be deep rooted anxiety about it working. I dreamt about my next appointment at the clinic last night and they cancelled treatment.   I need to get a grip! 
Sounds like seeing the psychologist and the weekend you have planned are just what you need.  BIG and SIL sound really nice, coming round to support you.
Hope you manage to enjoy the time with them.   

Ustoget - You have so much to deal with, so not remembering dates is fine.  I can't even rember the dates as so much is happening! 
Maybe we should have a front page like the cycle buddies  board!
FYI, I'm currently taking progynova and go for a scan next Thurs and then probably go onto Gonal F. Don't know other dates until next week.
I won't show DP your comments as it doesn't take much to get his   excited! 
How are you doing?  Hope you manage to take it easy when you can. 

Hope everyone else is well and looking after yourselves . Cloudy hope you're doing ok and the course is going well.

Have a good weekend, x     
Sorry Mogg!


----------



## jenni01

Violeta::: Aw hunny there's nothing that anyone can say that will make your pain ease....I think we all feel the pain of our losses daily..
It's such a personal thing grief....and there's no right or wrong way to grieve in my opinion...
You play tonight by ear....stuff your mush with junk food and if you have a drink you have a drink!!
Look after yourself though 

Andade::: Argh!! your all talk woman!! 
There was me ready to leave Brian (that would be so hard!...not!) and start a new life with you!! 
On a serious note:: 
Don't worry about my reactions on the horror-mones!!...I got the Elleste Solo....which does the same as Progynova....
So hopefully if you get any side effects you won't be a loon like me!! 

Ustoget::: You haven't got long at all have you hunny?....when are the bubs due?
We fly next Wed!!.....but it's my lining scan tomorrow and I must admit I'm shxtting a brick!! 

Moggs:: Aw pet you've no emoticons!!...here hun get a load of these!!             
Nothing planned here girls except for tomorrow 
Brian's working his bum off so just planning to chill out tbh!!.....well that translates to me being kicked into the bedroom when the footie starts but that suits me!!


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Afternoon lovely ladies!!

Jenni - I have all my fingers and toes crossed that tomorrow's scan goes well for you!! Eeeek! It's all come about so quickly  

Ustoget - it is pretty funny! We also get fits of the giggles as DW is about to stab me with the needle too so it takes ages to do two injections. Last night we decided the best thing to do was to put Mulan on the iPad so I could distract myself with that while she did it. It kinda worked lol I am glad that we're having a giggle during it all, it makes it all much more bareable 

Violetta - I'm so sorry for your loss  I hope that you have a good night tonight and that are able to enjoy your time with your BIL and SIL X

Kieke - Injecting is funny (see above) and thanks, it's been a tough year losing weight. I started the year with a BMI of 37.3 and I'm now at 27.7. I did want to be at 25 before we started treatment, but after 4.5st, I'm bored of dieting. Plus I want to drink *ALL* the Skinny Decaf Pumpkin Spiced Lattes now lol Did you go for your park run today?

AFM, I had a day 5 scan yesterday and a day 6 scan today as the clinic aren't able to see me tomorrow as the roads around are closed for a half marathon *sigh* All is going well tho, my right ovary is doing better than my left which is not surprising as its a little odd (short artery to it puts it in an odd place), but I have 10 follies of a decent size at the moment with the biggest 14 and loads of smaller ones too. My lining is already at 7mm, but they are unsure as to whether I have another polyp popping up or if they can see scar tissue from my lap and hyst. No changes in stimms and we had to add cetrotide last night. I'm utterly knackered at the moment, I keep waking up in the middle of the night, and today I woke up at about 5  And my stomach seems to have rebelled against me too, I'm not sure if it's just a bad day on metformin or if it's the stimms, either way I'm heading home to hide out in my bathroom


----------



## ustoget

Anadale- yes love the front page idea.. Depends if Veronica is happy to do it!!??
So your beookimg at transfer nov most probably ?? So soon 
I'm resting but it's really hard with my aches and pains.. I mean I can't explain to u all how much my f**ny hurts   got spd so every time I move my leg, turn in bed, move or try and get out of the car I feel like I'm being ripped about (sorry tmi) and carpel tunnel so my fingers start throbbing when I lie down.. Doesn't make resting much fun or sleeping tbh, seem to be best when I'm at work and not thinking about it but it is exhausting. People are now starting to stop and scared and ask questions lol

Oh another thing u have to look forward to if any of u have twins is that everyone asks u if it was natural or Ivf.. I mean people u don't know like this lady in the coop Afew days ago..  I mean serious, what cheeks !!!

Anyway not complaining as love being pregnant but ready for them to come pretty soon now.. 6 weeks til csection booked bit 60% chance they will come before !! Apparently 28weeks with twins if equalient to full term with single pregnancy so that makes me 43 weeks now 

Jenni- sorry the drugs are hitting u hard :-( I alway like to think if it's hard to start it will be easier later.. So fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for u now. Good luck with lining scan, I remember hoe scary every scan is, just holding your breath til they say everything looks good. Your be fine, as least u know the horror mone safe working ah
Enjoy choking this weekend x


----------



## sfg29

Afternoon you lovely lot!

Kieke - I love a good pig out day!  Looks like everything is go go go with you    Also, I hope you're taking it easy with the exercising and try not to injure yourself before tx, you've come too far.  How was the park run today?  I don't know how you and Andade do it with all this exercise malarkey.  I can only manage sofa surfing today  

Andade - I'm on Progynova as well, how much as you taking? I'm on 2mg tablets 3x a day and so far no weird dreams!  It's ok to have lazy days, I'm having today, in fact I am still in my dressing gown!

Ustoget - oh you poor thing, I hope your aches and pains get better soon, although your description of f*nny ache is scaring me a bit!  I take it it's worst than a heavy period?!  Can't believe the cheek of the woman at the co op, honestly    Wow only 6 weeks to go, only feels like yesterday when I joined this thread and you, Oscar and Moggs were at early stages of pregnancy.  

Mogg - only 1 more week to go til Mat leave       Good idea about hitting the car boot sales, will have to take a leaf out of your book when my time comes.

WGD - your follies update sounds good to me hun, not long to go I reckon.  Well done on the massive weight loss, you must be so proud? 

Violeta - hope you're feeling a bit better today and you have a lovely evening with your BIL & SIL.  I think the best thing you can do right now is to focus on your next plan of action, what tests you should consider doing and an old cliché but think and be positive.  Try not think about 'why' but 'when' instead, I know it's hard at times and easier said than done but I found for me, focusing on the positives in my life helps me to cope on this IVF journey and I know my time will come  

Jenni - eeek flying out next Wed?  Will you be in Prague for the day or are you going straight to Brno?  Just wondering if you fancy meeting up for a hot choccy and a cake?  Good luck with the scan tomorrow - don't worry, everthing will be fine, I just know it  

Kazzeee, Oscar, NuttyNat and Cloudy, hope you guys are keeping well?

AFM, feeling much better today thanks to those who asked, manage to get a full night sleep without coughing my guts up so looks like the lurgies is finally going away.  Having a very lazy day today, made DH go out and get me a dirty McD's double sausage and egg mcmuffin this morning and oh my god it went down a treat!  Now I am just slobbing it out on the sofa in my dressing gown, flicking through the telly.  I hope you all are having more of a productive day than I am? 

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Don't forget me, I always leave it a few days and then when I come back on here so much has happened and I can hardly keep up!!!  

I don't even know where to start with responses! 

Plus I'm on my phone so I'm limited! 

Ustoget I don't know whether to be afraid or terrified! I'm already feeling huge at 16 weeks! There's no hiding it now. I'm kind of proud to tell people it was IVF. I feel like awareness needs to be raised. And since there aren't twins in my family ... And do you get tired of explaining why they won't be identical  

Gracie sounds like you're well into your cycle now. About the half way mark? Hope there's no more chasing with needles now! 

Jenni in so excited for you that the day's upon us abs you'll be off to the clinic before we know it! Hope Brian enjoys his first trip abroad - didn't you say that was the case a while back? Unfortunately the hormones are going to keep up their work on your moods  

Andrade great idea about a front page. We're almost at the 100 pages now so we'll get a new thread soon. We should fill in our vital statistics so that the powers that be know how to set it up  I'll start with mine at the bottom of the post. Good luck with your cycle - how far in are you now? 

Mogg I am really looking forward to starting maternity leave but I've got a while to wait - probably mid January I reckon. Although I might just work from home for a bit. Not really an option for you! 

Violeta so sorry about what's happened - I think the girls on here have given you great advice. I think you just need to be good to yourself and spoil yourself a bit. You will get there. I can't believe you have to wait to have three miscarriages. Is that because it's NHS? My friend was in the same boat. That was when they took her seriously and looked for a cause. It's wrong to make you wait - especially when your need for IVF is already proven! 

Kieke I'm so glad you are all set now! Transfer in a month?

SFG almost missed your post! I've had a cold too it's rubbish! Hope you are feeling better and the cycling is going well - how far in are you? 

With all these cycling limbolanders we're almost a cycling thread! Im hoping you guys will soon be joining our pregnant possy

This is as far as I can go back! I've done my best  

I had an annoying experience at my midwife appointment on Wednesday, which I can't be bothered to go in to (it's all in my blog) but suffice to say - I'm glad I got the harmony test done!!! Any of you older ladies I can't emphasise how important it is because they will try and push you into amniocentesis just because of your age... Other than that people are now asking questions at work because my bump is huge even though I'm just 16 weeks. And the most exciting thing, I bought an angelsounds Doppler and I can listen to their heartbeats. Best sound ever.

Have great weekends you all! Best of luck to those cycling. Keep up the exercise/diets to those waiting. Keep the faith to those with bad news and struggles. And I'm jealous of the other preggers girls and their maternity leave status!!! 

kx 

For our first page if we get one: 

Kazzzee - 41 - Pregnant with twins! Due March 2016


----------



## Dolphins

I just would like to say a sincere "thank you" for all of you ladies who have wished me luck for Monday, and wish you all luck with your journey's.  Big hugs to you all   .

xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Ladies....

Please remember that we're all here to support one another in whatever way we can.

We all have bad days and sometimes need to vent or have a "me" post. There is no need for bitterness or  personal attacks

This is a lovely supportive thread and I don't usually have to step in... 

Please draw a line under this now. I don't want to have to take any further action

Angelica

Moderator


----------



## Kieke

Mogg - wow only a week to go! Bet you can't wait. Can only imagine how exhausting and motional it must all be. I would prepare for some tears, its only natural. 

jenni - no such thing as too many emoticons!           

violeta - pleased to hear you have someone to talk to. Forget about your diet now, just do whatever it takes to feel a bit better. Hope you have a nice evening and I would be careful with drinking... if you are anything like me you might go overboard and get yourself in a right state!  
I haven't had any miscarages but our GP was happy to sign for all the level 1 immune bloodtests. I just went to see him with a list and that was it. Nothing came out of it though which doesn't mean there are no issues. But with me doing a FET pretty soon there is now no need to have further testing done. Take care of yourself  

ustoget - I like the idea of a Christmas with lost of bumps! You are selling this pregnancy malarkey well to us   Can't believe you only have 6 weeks to go! 

andade - I did weigh myself but wish I didn't... wont't share the damage - too embarassed!   Was looking back at my notes and I'm exactly where I was a year ago! It's funny but also a bit sad...  

WGD - mega well done on the weight loss! You must be proud of your achievement. Never had a Skinny Decaf Pumpkin Spiced Latte, it sounds lush but better stay away from them! I have managed to loose 4 stone 2x in my life but also put it on again! I'm now 1.5 stone off my ideal weight but not sure if I will ever get there. This time however I have lost the weight by healthy eating and exercise, the first time I lost weight I was on Herbalife shakes for a year and the 2nd time I was on Lighter Life! Not sure if you heard of the last but I can't believe I managed it. Never exercised so my body shape now is completely different - I weigh more but look 'thinner'. 
Anyhow, I'm rambling on here! Sounds like fun times when you are injecting.   I hope you get some better sleep tonight.   And yes I did do my run! 

sfg - I will be careful, I promise! Knee is just blue so did do my run, very slow again but I did it. Glad to hear you managed to fight the lurgie off! 

kazzzee - yes only 4 weeks to go, can't believe it myself And 16 weeks already, where does the time go... I will park you comment re: amniocentesis - haven't got a clue! 

Dolphins - I hope your scan will be positive on Monday and get the go ahead! 

After my run this morning I did the weekly shop - once home it took me 20 mins to reorganise the fridge to fit it all in. To think it's only for the 2 of us....  
My DH was still in bed earlier on and I went to see him to hint it would be nice for him to join me downstairs - 2 hours later I woke up alone with him downstairs!
Will continue to have a lazy weekend (again...)


----------



## angelica_wales

Evening ladies

I have locked this thread while I remove any posts which may cause offence

I don't enjoy editing posts but I won't tolerate arguments on this lovely thread

I will create a new home for you soon once the dust has settled and will consider a "front page" (even though you called me Veronica!  )

Angelica
xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I've set up a new home for you 

I've changed it slightly so it's clear to everyone that the chat includes the lovely pregnant ladies who hang around to give support 

I've created a list (despite you calling me Veronica! ). It's a simple list but I think it achieves what you want. Please tell me if you want/don't want to be on the list and which category you want me to add you to. I've added a handful but may have forgotten some of you - please shout if there's something wrong

Please continue with the supporive chat. If I see any more arguments I will remove them and lock the topic again

Happy chatting ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=340360.0

Angelica
xx


----------

